# Vintage Dooney & Bourke



## louislover260

I thought I would make a thread for everyone to share their vintage Dooney and Bourke's!

I'm thinking of buying an old AWL bag for the summer.  I thought the Ivory/British tan would be a nice summer look.

So drag out your oldies, and let's celebrate a classic!


----------



## louislover260

I'm interested in the bottom middle "Carryon" on the right side photo.  I think this bag has a very nice structure to it.  Can anyone tell me the actual name or style number?


----------



## louislover260

Oh come on!    I know we have some folks on here with great Vintage Dooney!


----------



## Grace123

I don't know it, but dang if those bags aren't gorgeous!!!


----------



## Odebdo

ooohh....good idea for a thread!  You can find some great vintage Dooney's on auction sites!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

My vintage all weather bag from Goodwill for $4.99. I also found a all weather wallet in black for $2.99 at GW.  Both are like new and the purse still had the registration card in it.


----------



## kimalee

I have several vintage Dooneys...need to take a group picture!

The great thing is that the quality of today's Dooneys seems just as good as the quality of the vintage pieces.


----------



## KatsBags

louislover260 said:


> I'm interested in the bottom middle "Carryon" on the right side photo.  I think this bag has a very nice structure to it.  Can anyone tell me the actual name or style number?



Great thread!

I have probably 20 or more vintage AWL bags! When I started buying Dooney & Bourke... that was all they made. They are still as gorgeous today as they were the day they were purchased. Say what you will about the company... their vintage bags are of superb quality.

Regarding your picture on the left... I have the bag on the left in black with British tan trim and in navy blue with BT trim. The satchel on the left is probably my favorite D&B vintage style. I have that style in the same BT pictured,  black w/ black trim, black with BT trim, green with BT trim and, my absolute favorite... rouge with BT trim (I special ordered that one eons ago...lol).

My 12 y/o daughter carries them occasionally


----------



## louislover260

I'd love to see photos!

Bebepurse, that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Compass Rose

BEBEPURSE said:


> My vintage all weather bag from Goodwill for $4.99. I also found a all weather wallet in black for $2.99 at GW. Both are like new and the purse still had the registration card in it.


Now, that's a bargain!!!!!  I had one in navy, but sold it.  I could kick myself, really.


----------



## mzbag

I will post my vintage AWL Dooneys this evening for you !

I posted previously will repost a bit later !


----------



## zippy14u

These are the bags I have so far...
1) Med Green/Tan Satchel
2) Sm Black Surrey
3) Sm Navy/Tan Equestrian
4) Brown Camera Bag
I'm hoping to find  British Tan, Red and Taupe bags to add to the colleciton


----------



## BEBEPURSE

So I see Liz Clairborne made, back in the 80's a bag similar to the AWL. I just picked one up at Goodwill for $3.99 in Navy with British Tan trim. Looks so identical to Dooneys.
 (When I first grabbed it off the rack I was sooooexcited to find a Dooney...  boo it wasn't a Dooney)


Similar to zippy14u's satchel in the above picture. If you switch the hang tag it would be hard to tell the difference.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BEBEPURSE said:


> So I see Liz Clairborne made, back in the 80's a bag similar to the AWL. I just picked one up at Goodwill for $3.99 in Navy with British Tan trim. Looks so identical to Dooneys.
> (When I first grabbed it off the rack I was sooooexcited to find a Dooney... boo it wasn't a Dooney)
> 
> 
> Similar to zippy14u's satchel in the above picture. If you switch the hang tag it would be hard to tell the difference.


 
My mom showed up one day carrying a Liz Claiborne Dooney-imitation. She got it at a thrift shop. It also looked just like zippy14u's satchel. I don't think it was real leather though. I was very surprised by it. It looked identical to a 1980s AWL Dooney except that it had a Liz Claiborne medallion.


----------



## louislover260

zippy14u said:


> These are the bags I have so far...
> 1) Med Green/Tan Satchel
> 2) Sm Black Surrey
> 3) Sm Navy/Tan Equestrian
> 4) Brown Camera Bag
> I'm hoping to find British Tan, Red and Taupe bags to add to the colleciton


 

These are all in great shape! I love that Equestrian bag!


----------



## mzbag

Here's some of my Vintage Dooney and Bourke AWL ! Enjoy!


----------



## baglady925

very nice! CLASSICS!!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom showed up one day carrying a Liz Claiborne Dooney-imitation. She got it at a thrift shop. It also looked just like zippy14u's satchel. I don't think it was real leather though. I was very surprised by it. It looked identical to a 1980s AWL Dooney except that it had a Liz Claiborne medallion.


 
Check the tag inside. Mine says genuine leather but mine had a hangtag medallion. I think those are higher quality because they were made in the 80's when Liz was alive and possibly still involved with the brand. I remember in the 80's Liz bags were one of the IT bag brands of the time.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

mzbag said:


> Here's some of my Vintage Dooney and Bourke AWL ! Enjoy!


 
Beautiful   collection


----------



## mzbag

BEBEPURSE said:


> Beautiful collection


 
Thank you


----------



## mzbag

baglady925 said:


> very nice! CLASSICS!!!


 
Thanxs for your lovely compliment


----------



## AshJs3

My mom used to have some of these and I LOVED them. They were a bit mature looking for me but I remember begging to take one to school when I was in elementary school. They were such well made bags. I still think today their bags are excellent quality. I have a few from the early 2000s of my own.


----------



## louislover260

mzbag said:


> Here's some of my Vintage Dooney and Bourke AWL ! Enjoy!


 

Stunning!!


----------



## zippy14u

Here a two more bags I found this weekend to add to my collection.
(1) Cavalry Spectator and (2)a vintage drawstring(it has a DB on the fob instead of the duck)


----------



## mzbag

louislover260 said:


> Stunning!!


 
Thank you


----------



## louislover260

zippy14u said:


> Here a two more bags I found this weekend to add to my collection.
> (1) Cavalry Spectator and (2)a vintage drawstring(it has a DB on the fob instead of the duck)


 

I love the Calvary!  And your Drawstring must be really vintage if it has the DB on the fob!


----------



## mzbag

Here's a better view of my Vintage Dooney and Bourke AWL satchel. Also, another addition to my collection. Enjoy!


----------



## louislover260

Congrats!


----------



## BagLady14

The Liz Claybourne DB lookalike bags were made of real pebble leather.  Very similar to Dooney's AWL.

I'm interested in the old Dooney's because they are made in the USA.   All of the new ones in the stores are made in China.


----------



## Compass Rose

I love these classics!  This is how I remember D&B used to be at Dillards....under lock and key.


----------



## BagLady14

Compass Rose said:


> I love these classics! This is how I remember D&B used to be at Dillards....under lock and key.


 

YES!  I remember when they were at Jordan Marsh (now Macy's) in glass cases, locked up.  The one I drooled over back then was $350 and that was about 18 years ago.  I remember driving for hours to a factory outlet store in Vermont to get a DB bag & wallet.  That place was packed and you had to wait in line to pay for your items on a weekend.


----------



## louislover260

BagLady14 said:


> The Liz Claybourne DB lookalike bags were made of real pebble leather. Very similar to Dooney's AWL.
> 
> I'm interested in the old Dooney's because they are made in the USA. All of the new ones in the stores are made in China.


 

A few of the lines are made in Italy.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Yes, Dooney has particular lines (and the more expensive ones) that are tagged Made in Italy _BUT we all know _that doesn't say much these days, as they just ship workers from other countries to thier Italy manufacturing sites to do the work or they do some final finishing on the bags in Italy so they can tag them made in Itay, even if the majority of the bag was assembled in another country like China.   It is just a big marketing ploy......

What country the bag was made in doesn't mean anythng any more - you have to look at the quality of the bag, not where it was made.


The Macy's by me keeps the Dooneys under lock and key - right next to the Coach bags.


----------



## BagLady14

It's not so much about quality (re China mfg), it's political and environmental.


----------



## mzbag

louislover260 said:


> Congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## MandB

When I was in sixth grade my dad bought the small red kilty for me.  I would love to have that bag today.  I'm on the hunt!  Lovely photos of vintage Dooney here!


----------



## daisyduck

hello ladies.  I stumbled on this site while trying to identify my collection of vintage Dooney's.  All mine were made in the USA.  I have the buckle satchel, the "small" Dr satchel, a smaller Dr satchel with carrying strap, the bowling bag satchel, my original satchel, two I can't identify and the one mzbag has on the left.  Does anyone know of a site that will tell me what vintage bags I have.  Thank you.


----------



## lelliebunny

these were pretty much all i carried in high school.  i wish i still had a few of them, but i eBayed them a few years ago (they had been sitting unused since 1993).  *sigh*


----------



## BEBEPURSE

daisyduck said:


> hello ladies. I stumbled on this site while trying to identify my collection of vintage Dooney's. All mine were made in the USA. I have the buckle satchel, the "small" Dr satchel, a smaller Dr satchel with carrying strap, the bowling bag satchel, my original satchel, two I can't identify and the one mzbag has on the left. Does anyone know of a site that will tell me what vintage bags I have. Thank you.


 

 Post pictures in this thread for our members to possibly help you out.


----------



## zippy14u

I've revised collection:
Shown:
AWL Backpack, Equestrian Briefcase, Large Surrey, Medium Satchel, Essex Carrier


----------



## zippy14u

More of my collection
Shown:
Medium Teton Drawstring, Cavalry Portfolio, Norfolk Satchel, Shoulder Satchel, and a Zippered Clutch


----------



## Millee

I love vintage Dooneys. They are so inexpensive but such great quality and just look so incredibly classy. I am in the process of trying to bid on a beige and brown doctor satchel and a green equestrian. So far I keep getting outbid thanks to my slow internet unfortunately.


----------



## katieny

Added the two satchels to my collection of Dooneys. I think they will be fun this fall.


----------



## donnaoh

mzbag said:


> Here's a better view of my Vintage Dooney and Bourke AWL satchel. Also, another addition to my collection. Enjoy!


Love that satchel!


----------



## bellbell

Hello this is a Vintage Dooney and Bourke bag that I found at a consignment shop. Tag and serial number A2 168582.

I've never seen one like it before. Can anyone help?
Thank  you,
Isabel


----------



## OMG3kids

Aw, man!!!  I love these bags!  I bought one off eBay for less than $25, but it needed more rehab than I was ready for.  (I think it was just too far gone.) 
Where are you all finding these?  They look brand new!  Please post some eBay seller recommendations, or online shops!!  I see that horsekeeping.com has some, but I can't tell much from their pics.  

I LOVE the fact that they were made in USA.  And yes, it is a political/human rights thing for me to try to buy MIUSA bags. (I have several "modern" Dooneys, which I _adore_, and were made in China and Mexico.)


----------



## katieny

OMG3kids said:


> Aw, man!!!  I love these bags!  I bought one off eBay for less than $25, but it needed more rehab than I was ready for.  (I think it was just too far gone.)
> Where are you all finding these?  They look brand new!  Please post some eBay seller recommendations, or online shops!!  I see that horsekeeping.com has some, but I can't tell much from their pics.
> 
> I LOVE the fact that they were made in USA.  And yes, it is a political/human rights thing for me to try to buy MIUSA bags. (I have several "modern" Dooneys, which I _adore_, and were made in China and Mexico.)



I got mine at thrift shops and off of e-bay. They were a little over 30 each.


----------



## OMG3kids

katieny said:


> I got mine at thrift shops and off of e-bay. They were a little over 30 each.



Thanks!!  I comb the thrift shops, to no avail.  Oh, well.  Horsekeeping.com has some that are like new; I may just have to do that at some point.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

this is my vintage dooney. unfortunately i don't know much about it.


----------



## KatsBags

CoachCatcher45 said:


> this is my vintage dooney. unfortunately i don't know much about it.



It's an AWL satchel. The color (if my monitor is showing it correctly) is ROUGE.

I have this very same bag. I special-ordered it... probably '92-'93 (ish). I also have it in green and dark blue.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

KatsBags said:


> It's an AWL satchel. The color (if my monitor is showing it correctly) is ROUGE.
> 
> I have this very same bag. I special-ordered it... probably '92-'93 (ish). I also have it in green and dark blue.



i found that at my favorite consignment shop. I can't remember how much i paid for it but it is definently one of my favorite bags. It is in amazing condition.


----------



## OMG3kids

Nice one!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Thanks!!


----------



## zippy14u

katieny said:


> Added the two satchels to my collection of Dooneys. I think they will be fun this fall.


 
Love your collection...


----------



## zippy14u

Vintage Dooney bags have different styles(Essex, Equestrian, Cavalry, etc). I'm trying to collect 1 bag from each catagory. So far, I have a couple of  different bag styles and colors. Here's a partial of what I have:
I'll post pictures of the others.


----------



## zippy14u

Here are all of my bags:
In the first picture(starting from the back):
Cavalry Porfolio, Equestrian Brief, Norfolk Satchel, Small Satchel, Zippered Clutch, Small Flap, CC Wallet, Equestrian Tack bag (I'm not done yet, still a few more to find)

Second Picture:
Medium Backpack, Large Surrey, Essex Carrier, Teton Drawstring.


----------



## katieny

zippy14u said:


> Love your collection...


Thank you!


----------



## asianjade

This is the older Dooney made in USA. Scored her in a pawn shop.  The leather is thick and chewy and I love the style.  

Vintage Dooney?


----------



## Raven3766

I am so excited about this forum.  I've collected vintage Dooney's lately and I am in love with them. All of the handbags that have been posted are gorgeous.  I thrift often and I love finding a nice Dooney. I would like to share....


----------



## lucretias

bellbell said:


> Hello this is a Vintage Dooney and Bourke bag that I found at a consignment shop. Tag and serial number A2 168582.
> 
> I've never seen one like it before. Can anyone help?
> Thank  you,
> Isabel




Just found this thread from a while ago. That bag is from the cabriolet collection. I belive they used cabriolet leather for them (cabriolet leather being from a convertible leather of a car.)


----------



## lamujerderene

mzbag said:


> Here's some of my Vintage Dooney and Bourke AWL ! Enjoy!



Oh Mine, they are so beautiful!


----------



## LVBagLady

Here is a vintage satchel my bil found in a storage bin. I cleaned it up and carried it, not this past winter but the winter before. This was the beginning of me getting started on Dooney (again).


----------



## LVBagLady

A small crossbody I bought at a consignment store.


----------



## LVBagLady

A Dooney I saw in a consignment store.


----------



## LVBagLady

Another one, same store.

http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e210/SueVaz/Dooney/?action=view&current=0204011017a.jpg


----------



## LVBagLady

Try again


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> Here is a vintage satchel my bil found in a storage bin. I cleaned it up and carried it, not this past winter but the winter before. This was the beginning of me getting started on Dooney (again).



Very classy.


----------



## orejitagirl

Just found this thread..and loved some of bags I saw. I am really into Dooney & Bourke..I have been ever since I was in high school. That is when the whole designer bag craze started for me. These are some of my finds.....I even have several vintage catalogs from back the day. Over the years I have had several Dooney's my first one was the kilty bag. I was drooling over an all black drawstring at the time..but since it had to be special ordered at Dillards..I changed my mind and got something right then and there...I say that because Mom had just told me I was only allowed to get anything under $50.00.....but Dad over powered her and said get whatever bag you want! 


Planner $3.00 (new) 




$10.00 flea market




Pouch Dillard's Sale...Keychains...flea market




Duck coin bag $5.00 flea market


----------



## Glitter_pixie

orejitagirl said:


> Just found this thread..and loved some of bags I saw. I am really into Dooney & Bourke..I have been ever since I was in high school. That is when the whole designer bag craze started for me. These are some of my finds.....I even have several vintage catalogs from back the day. Over the years I have had several Dooney's my first one was the kilty bag. I was drooling over an all black drawstring at the time..but since it had to be special ordered at Dillards..I changed my mind and got something right then and there...I say that because Mom had just told me I was only allowed to get anything under $50.00.....but Dad over powered her and said get whatever bag you want!
> 
> 
> Planner $3.00 (new)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10.00 flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouch Dillard's Sale...Keychains...flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck coin bag $5.00 flea market



I love that black camera style bag.


----------



## orejitagirl

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love that black camera style bag.



Thanks! It's a navy dark blue. I do not know the style name, but I fell in love with the pockets in front.


----------



## Katiesmama

These are all beautiful bags.  I remember I first saw Dooneys in the Spiegel catalog.  I immediately fell in love with them, this would probably have been in the early '80s.  They were wait outside my budget but the love affair began.  When I moved to Florida it seemed I saw them everywhere!!   And in 2003, I finally was able to buy my first one.   It was a happy happy day!    Now I've got five, but would love a vintage satchel.   I'll have to start combing consignment shops, because like I said they were everywhere when I first moved here.   (Now it's Coach that's everywhere).


----------



## denton

Katiesmama said:


> These are all beautiful bags.  I remember I first saw Dooneys in the Spiegel catalog.  I immediately fell in love with them, this would probably have been in the early '80s.  They were wait outside my budget but the love affair began.  When I moved to Florida it seemed I saw them everywhere!!   And in 2003, I finally was able to buy my first one.   It was a happy happy day!    Now I've got five, but would love a vintage satchel.   I'll have to start combing consignment shops, because like I said they were everywhere when I first moved here.   (Now it's Coach that's everywhere).



There are sooooo many D&B AWL on ebay...


----------



## Raven3766




----------



## mzbag

donnaoh said:


> Love that satchel!


 
Thank you !


----------



## jask111

orejitagirl said:


> Just found this thread..and loved some of bags I saw. I am really into Dooney & Bourke..I have been ever since I was in high school. That is when the whole designer bag craze started for me. These are some of my finds.....I even have several vintage catalogs from back the day. Over the years I have had several Dooney's my first one was the kilty bag. I was drooling over an all black drawstring at the time..but since it had to be special ordered at Dillards..I changed my mind and got something right then and there...I say that because Mom had just told me I was only allowed to get anything under $50.00.....but Dad over powered her and said get whatever bag you want!
> 
> 
> Planner $3.00 (new)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10.00 flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouch Dillard's Sale...Keychains...flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck coin bag $5.00 flea market


That coin purse is super cute


----------



## orejitagirl

jask111 said:


> That coin purse is super cute



Thanks!!


----------



## Trishr84

Does anyone know if the vintage dooney and bourke have tags with ser. number?


----------



## CoachChris

Trishr84 said:


> Does anyone know if the vintage dooney and bourke have tags with ser. number?


 Yes, there should be a Dooney & Bourke Tag, under it should be a number.


----------



## Molly0

Does anyone know if you can get the hangtags? I found a great little Norfold Satchel for only $4.00, but it is missing the tag.


----------



## pmburk

I LOVE vintage Dooney! Well-made, high quality bags that can be found very inexpensively. The styles are pretty classic, and I also love that they're made in USA.

I've found all of mine at estate sales, flea markets, and sometimes antique shops. I've never paid more than $20 for a bag. Craigslist is another good source for vintage D&B, I see a ton of AWLs on there.

My latest find, and the bag I've been carrying for about a week now. Vintage Dooney AWL satchel with a Coach ponytail scarf tied on. Found the bag at the flea market, paid $20. Scarf was at an estate sale same day for $1. Not bad for $21!







This same seller has several other vintage Dooneys I may go back for! I also found a vintage large doctor bag that I may try to purchase.


----------



## poopsie

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the hangtags? I found a great little Norfold Satchel for only $4.00, but it is missing the tag.




Try Ebay


----------



## Molly0

poopsie2 said:


> Try Ebay



Yes, I guess that would be best.  I sent a question to D&B and they advised that I would need to send them the bag and they could then add the hang tag and send it back to me.  Not worth it for the price I paid.  (I thought they might be like Coach and just send one out at no charge but apparently not.)


----------



## pmburk

Here's my collection. 

L to R: Mini Norfolk, Shoulder Satchel, Small Satchel, Zipper Clutch, also a checkbook cover & 2 key fobs.


----------



## pmburk

One more pic of my small satchel, after a thorough leather cleaning & conditioning. Accessorized with my Coach ponytail scarf (a $1 estate sale find) and a surprise from my husband, a vintage brass lock.






Sidenote - I wonder if Dooneys ever came with locks? They have the holes on the tabs, like LV Speedy bags. Anyone know?


----------



## Jessi319

pmburk said:


> Here's my collection.
> 
> L to R: Mini Norfolk, Shoulder Satchel, Small Satchel, Zipper Clutch, also a checkbook cover & 2 key fobs.


 
beautiful collection!!


----------



## Jessi319

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the hangtags? I found a great little Norfold Satchel for only $4.00, but it is missing the tag.


 
sooo pretty!!  love blue and tan colors together!


----------



## CoachChris

I love your Dooney Collection!!  I doubt the Dooney Dr. Bag ever came with a lock like the LV's.


----------



## pmburk

^ Thank you, ladies!


----------



## floatsybubbles

Has anyone seen this bag before, and know what the name of the style is? Thank you!


----------



## Pursanista

Has anyone "dunked" a Dooney? I have an AWL sling bag that has unknown stains in the bottom. It seems a good bath would clean her up nicely.. I dunk Coach bags with success and just wondered if any Dooney rehabbers have done the same.


----------



## morejunkny

Pursanista said:
			
		

> Has anyone "dunked" a Dooney? I have an AWL sling bag that has unknown stains in the bottom. It seems a good bath would clean her up nicely.. I dunk Coach bags with success and just wondered if any Dooney rehabbers have done the same.



I don't have an AWL but I ran my cabriolet with vachetta bottom and handles through the washer and the leather held up well, and the color even out a bit. I air dried it, of course.


----------



## Pursanista

Just an update. Dunked the Dooney with no problems at all. Her insides are nice and clean now. Way easier than the Coach bags I have been dunking and rehabbing.


----------



## dcooney4

zippy14u said:


> Here are all of my bags:
> In the first picture(starting from the back):
> Cavalry Porfolio, Equestrian Brief, Norfolk Satchel, Small Satchel, Zippered Clutch, Small Flap, CC Wallet, Equestrian Tack bag (I'm not done yet, still a few more to find)
> 
> Second Picture:
> Medium Backpack, Large Surrey, Essex Carrier, Teton Drawstring.



Stunning collection!


----------



## bag-princess

i have a couple that i have posted in my collection post here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/some-of-my-dooney-and-bourke-collection-795192.html



my DREAM would be to one day own a couple of the vintage Gladstone luggage bags!!!!


----------



## brainstorm

Molly0 said:


> Yes, I guess that would be best.  I sent a question to D&B and they advised that I would need to send them the bag and they could then add the hang tag and send it back to me.  Not worth it for the price I paid.  (I thought they might be like Coach and just send one out at no charge but apparently not.)



Yep, eBay is your best bet! Expect to pay about $10-20 for it.


----------



## brainstorm

pmburk said:


> One more pic of my small satchel, after a thorough leather cleaning & conditioning. Accessorized with my Coach ponytail scarf (a $1 estate sale find) and a surprise from my husband, a vintage brass lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote - I wonder if Dooneys ever came with locks? They have the holes on the tabs, like LV Speedy bags. Anyone know?



As far as I know, I don't think the small holes at the sides are for locks. But would love to see one attached if anyone had one.


----------



## brainstorm

Pursanista said:


> Just an update. Dunked the Dooney with no problems at all. Her insides are nice and clean now. Way easier than the Coach bags I have been dunking and rehabbing.



More info about your "dunking" please! I'm super interested in how this is done!


----------



## seton

my alto satchel came with lock, key, and clochette, however, i am not a fan of attaching the lock on the leather tab so I dont.


----------



## Raqy

This is my newest Dooney. Found her at a local thift shop for $3. She has been dunked and I used some hide rejuvenator on her. She was pretty dry but seems to be coming along nicely. No fob, but I guess I can live with that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pmburk said:


> One more pic of my small satchel, after a thorough leather cleaning & conditioning. Accessorized with my Coach ponytail scarf (a $1 estate sale find) and a surprise from my husband, a vintage brass lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote - I wonder if Dooneys ever came with locks? They have the holes on the tabs, like LV Speedy bags. Anyone know?



Some of the current higher-end lines (such as Dooney Amazon) come with locks on them...so yes, some come with locks.  I bought the Amazon Zip-Zip satchel and it came with a lock and key.


----------



## kings_20

I just bought a vintage AWL bag and the leather is very hardy. The bag is from the 80s and is still in great shape. It will be my throw around bag. 

I have a couple of new Dooneys from the Dillen II line and the leather is thick and pebbly, while being plush. Great leathers. The only thing I don't really care for is the duck logo.


----------



## smokeyblue

zippy14u said:


> These are the bags I have so far...
> 1) Med Green/Tan Satchel
> 2) Sm Black Surrey
> 3) Sm Navy/Tan Equestrian
> 4) Brown Camera Bag
> I'm hoping to find  British Tan, Red and Taupe bags to add to the colleciton



Beautiful Vintage Collection


----------



## smokeyblue

My mother has quite a collection of Vintage Dooneys, she has been purchasing Dooneys forever and they all have held up extremely well. Gotta love Dooney!!


----------



## smokeyblue

morejunkny said:


> I don't have an AWL but I ran my cabriolet with vachetta bottom and handles through the washer and the leather held up well, and the color even out a bit. I air dried it, of course.




Good to know, didnt think of running thru washer, excellent idea


----------



## smokeyblue

Just curious to know about the 'Dunkin Process" are you talking about the just the insides? I would be terrified of getting leather wet, esp on the vacchetta satchel shown..


----------



## dhampson

I watched a movie last night where Kathy Bates carried a vintage all-weather leather vintage Dooney.  Still looks classy and in current movies.


----------



## slowlikehoney

pmburk said:


> One more pic of my small satchel, after a thorough leather cleaning & conditioning. Accessorized with my Coach ponytail scarf (a $1 estate sale find) and a surprise from my husband, a vintage brass lock.
> 
> Sidenote - I wonder if Dooneys ever came with locks? They have the holes on the tabs, like LV Speedy bags. Anyone know?



I think I remember girls in HS putting little locks on their Dooneys. I remember wondering where they got them. They never came with locks though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

slowlikehoney said:


> I think I remember girls in HS putting little locks on their Dooneys. I remember wondering where they got them. They never came with locks though.



Some still do come with locks.  The Zip-Zip satchel from the Amazon and Alto lines both have small working padlocks and keys.

And this stupid software makes an automatic link when AMAZON is typed in.  GRRRRRRR.


----------



## Raven3766

I bought this today for $1.50, but the leather needs TLC; other than that it is in great shape.


----------



## Raven3766

I found this suede purple Dooney for $8 today.


----------



## scameron

Hi ladies, well I bought this little cutie on ebay a few months back.   It reeks of smoke worse than any I have encountered. Seller refunded some of the money.  I wanted to keep the bag, since its so darn cute.  i tried baking soda, fabreze, fresh air, Sun, dryer sheets.  Each method tried over a period of several days. I tried tying up in a trash  bag with super duper odor remover, blah blah.  seems to help initially and then inexplicably the smell comes back to the same strength!!  Its so weird.  So, now I am wondering if I should just throw it in the sink and soak the entire thing like I have done with some coach bags.. I thought maybe a bit of vinegar might help in the wash water.  I know some of you say you dunk yours, but it seems like at some point, someone on here gave a dunk and then realized they had to remove a heavy cardboard piece out of the bottom or something?  does that sound familiar??   I think the only answer for this bag is to soak and wash.  I can smell this bag when I walk into the room it resides.. its crazy. I don't want to even put it next to anything else for fear it will infect that item... and further at this point with all of my deodorizing methods, its smells like a smoky dryer filled with fabreze.  so its like a sick, sweet smoky smell.  Now I don't even want to use anything scented.  I just want to neutralize.  yes, I have tried odor neutralizer also.  The only thing I have not tried is the clay kitty litter, mostly because I was too cheap to buy a whole entire bag for my little purse.....  But I am thinking it probably wont work anyhow since nothing else has.

On a different note, any ideas where I can get a strap for this bag?  

Thanks gals, I look forward to advice on the bath... this girl needs it bad.. she has been out clubbing and doing the walk of shame too many times... while chain smoking...! 

Please I will take as many posts as you can type... I want as many opinions as possible .


----------



## Raven3766

scameron said:


> View attachment 2218040
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well I bought this little cutie on ebay a few months back. It reeks of smoke worse than any I have encountered. Seller refunded some of the money. I wanted to keep the bag, since its so darn cute. i tried baking soda, fabreze, fresh air, Sun, dryer sheets. Each method tried over a period of several days. I tried tying up in a trash bag with super duper odor remover, blah blah. seems to help initially and then inexplicably the smell comes back to the same strength!! Its so weird. So, now I am wondering if I should just throw it in the sink and soak the entire thing like I have done with some coach bags.. I thought maybe a bit of vinegar might help in the wash water. I know some of you say you dunk yours, but it seems like at some point, someone on here gave a dunk and then realized they had to remove a heavy cardboard piece out of the bottom or something? does that sound familiar?? I think the only answer for this bag is to soak and wash. I can smell this bag when I walk into the room it resides.. its crazy. I don't want to even put it next to anything else for fear it will infect that item... and further at this point with all of my deodorizing methods, its smells like a smoky dryer filled with fabreze. so its like a sick, sweet smoky smell. Now I don't even want to use anything scented. I just want to neutralize. yes, I have tried odor neutralizer also. The only thing I have not tried is the clay kitty litter, mostly because I was too cheap to buy a whole entire bag for my little purse..... But I am thinking it probably wont work anyhow since nothing else has.
> 
> On a different note, any ideas where I can get a strap for this bag?
> 
> Thanks gals, I look forward to advice on the bath... this girl needs it bad.. she has been out clubbing and doing the walk of shame too many times... while chain smoking...!
> 
> Please I will take as many posts as you can type... I want as many opinions as possible .


 Walk of shame....tooo funny!!!
Seriously, call a cobbler and ask them what they would do? They probably have something industrial strength you can use.  It's worth a try.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello everyone!  I was out shopping one day and spotted a lady carrying a gorgeous vintage (I think) Dooney.  I asked her about it but she didn't know much.  I finally found a pic of it online after several months of looking.  Can anyone help identify it?  I'm hoping if I know the name it will be easier for me to find one.  Thanks so much!


----------



## LitGeek

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  I was out shopping one day and spotted a lady carrying a gorgeous vintage (I think) Dooney.  I asked her about it but she didn't know much.  I finally found a pic of it online after several months of looking.  Can anyone help identify it?  I'm hoping if I know the name it will be easier for me to find one.  Thanks so much!


I love that yellow! The small in that bag is actually still available on Dooney.com. It is a Pebble Grain Leather Wilson. You can find it HERE


----------



## Beccabaglady

LitGeek said:


> I love that yellow! The small in that bag is actually still available on Dooney.com. It is a Pebble Grain Leather Wilson. You can find it HERE


 
THANK YOU Lit Geek!!!  You'll make my ebay searching so much easier!  The one she was carrying was a larger one, so that's the one I'm hoping to find.


----------



## LitGeek

Beccabaglady said:


> THANK YOU Lit Geek!!!  You'll make my ebay searching so much easier!  The one she was carrying was a larger one, so that's the one I'm hoping to find.


QVC has the larger one in white on EP HERE


----------



## Murphy47

Hey, scameron, I have that bag in black on black from back in the day! 
Try calling dooney and see if they can find a strap for you. 
As for the smoke smell, time will help. The bag is all weather leather so u could use a small amount of soap and water. Saddle soap from the shoe store might also work. Charcoal in a small plastic container with holes punched in inside for a few days also can work.  
Fresh air is good too. Place in a white pillow case and set ouside in indirect sun. 
Lets know if any work. Try to stay away from deodorizers as they contain alcohol and will fade bag. 
Good luck.


----------



## elbgrl

You ladies are finding some great stuff!


----------



## scameron

Murphy47 said:


> Hey, scameron, I have that bag in black on black from back in the day!
> Try calling dooney and see if they can find a strap for you.
> As for the smoke smell, time will help. The bag is all weather leather so u could use a small amount of soap and water. Saddle soap from the shoe store might also work. Charcoal in a small plastic container with holes punched in inside for a few days also can work.
> Fresh air is good too. Place in a white pillow case and set ouside in indirect sun.
> Lets know if any work. Try to stay away from deodorizers as they contain alcohol and will fade bag.
> Good luck.



Hi Ladies, believe it or not, I am just getting to these responses. the end of the school year is brutal with so darn many things to attend..... Please google "worst end of school year mom ever" I saw her on the news and it was perfect.. Any moms with kids in school will definitely relate! My sons reading log looks just like her son's.


----------



## IHelpTheEconomy

I found a lovely vintage on eBay. It came in today and I love it lots. Here are some pics. It has a few very tiny marks, the most obvious on the back and I believe it to be a pencil mark. There's the tiniest bit of ink just inside the top that I can probably remove very carefully. 

I'm curious whether It was a good deal at $34 (that was $25 w 9 shipping), so if anyone would like to confirm or deny the deal, please do! All comments, critiques, and criticisms are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## AmeeW

Wow, I had no idea before but I love the vintage D&B's! and I am totally heading over to Goodwill ASAP!!!


----------



## LadyLinda5

Vintage D&B's are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

AmeeW said:


> Wow, I had no idea before but I love the vintage D&B's! and I am totally heading over to Goodwill ASAP!!!



i don't shop goodwill - but my mom loves to go to resale shops and i have never lucked up and found anything!



LadyLinda5 said:


> Vintage D&B's are gorgeous!!!!



they really are!  i have several that i was very lucky to find on ebay at great deals that look like they bought them during the 80's and got them home and forgot all about them!  no scratches,stains or anything of that kind.


----------



## Raven3766

IHelpTheEconomy said:


> I found a lovely vintage on eBay. It came in today and I love it lots. Here are some pics. It has a few very tiny marks, the most obvious on the back and I believe it to be a pencil mark. There's the tiniest bit of ink just inside the top that I can probably remove very carefully.
> 
> I'm curious whether It was a good deal at $34 (that was $25 w 9 shipping), so if anyone would like to confirm or deny the deal, please do! All comments, critiques, and criticisms are welcome and appreciated!
> 
> I would charge $8.35 for shipping and the purse is in great shape. I usually find my D&B's at resales. If you love it, then it is a good deal. I have paid that much for my vintage, so you didn't go wrong. People are starting to charge outrageous prices for vintage D&B's.


----------



## MrsKC

Hi girls, here is 1 of 3 vintage (new to me) bags. This is a taupe satchel with burnt cedar trim. She is perfect! I have cleaned and conditioned the leather and cleaned the inside (however this bag really is immaculate). She is loaded up and going to work with me tomorrow. I will post the other two later. .   kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls, here is 1 of 3 vintage (new to me) bags. This is a taupe satchel with burnt cedar trim. She is perfect! I have cleaned and conditioned the leather and cleaned the inside (however this bag really is immaculate). She is loaded up and going to work with me tomorrow. I will post the other two later. .   kc



Gorgeous, KC!


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls, here is 1 of 3 vintage (new to me) bags. This is a taupe satchel with burnt cedar trim. She is perfect! I have cleaned and conditioned the leather and cleaned the inside (however this bag really is immaculate). She is loaded up and going to work with me tomorrow. I will post the other two later. .   kc


I am so in love with this bag! What a find! Enjoy it


----------



## nieceyt

I am currently carrying a vintage AWL D&B bag, I purchased this spring from a reputable consignment shop in sayville. It's black with brown trim,satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

nieceyt said:


> I am currently carrying a vintage AWL D&B bag, I purchased this spring from a reputable consignment shop in sayville. It's black with brown trim,satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261723


 
I love your bag, beautiful!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, KC!


 


LitGeek said:


> I am so in love with this bag! What a find! Enjoy it


 

Thanks Ladies and pics of the other two coming soon!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, I think I am good with my "vintage family" for now. Here is the black satchel (I posted the taupe one earlier) and also a vintage family photo. I will say these satchels are heavy.........but so fun to carry . kc


----------



## LitGeek

Your new family of vintage Dooneys are lovely


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Your new family of vintage Dooneys are lovely


 
Thank you LG, I think so too . kc


----------



## thebreat

I'm not usually a Dooney & Bourke person, but I fell in love with this vintage ostrich skin.


----------



## MrsKC

thebreat said:


> I'm not usually a Dooney & Bourke person, but I fell in love with this vintage ostrich skin.


 

That is so unique! Do you know what year? kc


----------



## thebreat

MrsKC said:


> That is so unique! Do you know what year? kc


I'm sorry. I don't! I got it at a consignment shop that sells a lot of designer bags, but looking at the materials and hardware, I know it is really old. Maybe someone else here could shed some light.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Do you have a picture of the inside of the bag?  I have never seen a Dooney logo like that one.  Most vintage bags have the leather duck logo as far as I know.  Pretty bag.


----------



## thebreat

Here are some additional pics.


----------



## MinnieMyrtle

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls, here is 1 of 3 vintage (new to me) bags. This is a taupe satchel with burnt cedar trim. She is perfect! I have cleaned and conditioned the leather and cleaned the inside (however this bag really is immaculate). She is loaded up and going to work with me tomorrow. I will post the other two later. .   kc


Oh I ADORE a good satchel. That is awesome!


----------



## MrsKC

MinnieMyrtle said:


> Oh I ADORE a good satchel. That is awesome!


 
Thank you .


----------



## Murphy47

MrsKC said:


> That is so unique! Do you know what year? kc



Check with the Authenticator ladies. I believe that is the Hobo in Ostrich. 
That duck logo looks newer also. 
Looks like a real beauty.


----------



## Raven3766

This is my latest thrifted Dooney. I gave it to my sis; only paid $1.75 and it is in good condition. It needed a little cleaning.
http://


Also, I found this one as well...same price...
http://


----------



## HarliRexx

$1.75 each?! What a steal! Great finds!


----------



## thebreat

I love that second one! $1.75 is such a steal!


----------



## PurpleNat

I picked up my very first Dooney & Bourke today at a yard sale for $5. He's a navy AWL bag with cognac brown trim and brass hardware. The leather has really held up well, but the bag has seen better days. It looks like there's an ink stain (maybe marker) on the back as well as general wear and tear. Any suggestions on how to clean this little guy up? I've seen a few people mention dunking, but it can't means what I think it means! I'm open to all and any suggestions, though.


----------



## Murphy47

I have a satchel from that line, and you made a great pick! You just can't wear that leather out!!
Dunking DOES mean what you think it does. The ladies on the Coach forum does this with great success all the time so I suggest check there for rehab instructions! 
Good luck.


----------



## PurpleNat

Murphy47 said:


> I have a satchel from that line, and you made a great pick! You just can't wear that leather out!!
> Dunking DOES mean what you think it does. The ladies on the Coach forum does this with great success all the time so I suggest check there for rehab instructions!
> Good luck.


omigosh! I will have to read and re-read those posts before being willing to submerge a bag in water. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Murphy47

I haven't had the guts to do it myself yet so let me know if you decide to give it a go!


----------



## Purse_Stasher

Wanted to share this eBay auction, what a great deal on vintage AWL Dooney & Bourke bags!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171099375263?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Caledonia

Anyone familiar w/ this style? A friend gave it to me after hearing I liked 2-toned Dooneys. Definitely shows wear (I've just stored it), but incredible workmanship. It has a working lock & key attached.


----------



## Rarity

PurpleNat said:


> I picked up my very first Dooney & Bourke today at a yard sale for $5. He's a navy AWL bag with cognac brown trim and brass hardware. The leather has really held up well, but the bag has seen better days. It looks like there's an ink stain (maybe marker) on the back as well as general wear and tear. Any suggestions on how to clean this little guy up? I've seen a few people mention dunking, but it can't means what I think it means! I'm open to all and any suggestions, though.


Hi, 
I've dunked a Dooney before, and it didn't turn out as well as the Coaches I've dunked. The leather on the Dooney ended up breaking in one area. I think because I should have conditioned it. 

I might attempt to dunk another, but I'd make sure to put conditioner on the areas of the trim that are "open". Not the piping, but the leather that's behind the tag you're lifting up in your picture, for instance. I'd use Leather CPR and put some on while it's still wet and then another coat maybe 24 hours later. 

Also, make sure to get *the whole bag* wet. If you see lighter areas, then make sure they get dark from the water since you may end up with water stains when it dries. 

I've tried getting some interest in a Dooney rehab thread, but there wasn't much interest. 

If you end up doing it, let us know how you make out.


----------



## pmburk

Caledonia said:


> Anyone familiar w/ this style? A friend gave it to me after hearing I liked 2-toned Dooneys. Definitely shows wear (I've just stored it), but incredible workmanship. It has a working lock & key attached.
> View attachment 2334952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2334953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2334954



Yes, that's the Doctor Satchel! I've lusted after one for a while now but always seem to miss out on them on Craigslist or sales.

I do not agree with her pricing (although she has a nice selection of bags in great condition!), but this page specializes in selling vintage D&Bs. There are lots of pics of the satchels here, including original pricing info:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/Dooney-Bourke-SATCHEL.htm


----------



## pmburk

Picked up one yesterday to add to my collection, Surrey Medium Carrier in British Tan. It is in great shape and very clean. I just love the heavy all-leather, made in USA construction of these bags!


----------



## sashanj077

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> I've dunked a Dooney before, and it didn't turn out as well as the Coaches I've dunked. The leather on the Dooney ended up breaking in one area. I think because I should have conditioned it.
> 
> I might attempt to dunk another, but I'd make sure to put conditioner on the areas of the trim that are "open". Not the piping, but the leather that's behind the tag you're lifting up in your picture, for instance. I'd use Leather CPR and put some on while it's still wet and then another coat maybe 24 hours later.
> 
> Also, make sure to get *the whole bag* wet. If you see lighter areas, then make sure they get dark from the water since you may end up with water stains when it dries.
> 
> I've tried getting some interest in a Dooney rehab thread, but there wasn't much interest.
> 
> If you end up doing it, let us know how you make out.



I really love this bag I have it and got it for the best price ever at a vintage shop in Nj. I picked up with purse and in the best mint shape ever for a bag this old. I paid $22 which is really unheard of I wanted to die lol


----------



## pmburk

Another shot of my Surrey, been carrying it all week:








I picked this set up for a song yesterday! A vintage NWT Dooney Teton wallet & bag. They are both in pristine condition, the wallet even still has the actual tags inside it, never been carried.

Apologies for the mediocre cell phone pictures.


----------



## LitGeek

*pmburk* I love both of your new vintage bags and wallet! SO pretty


----------



## sashanj077

pmburk said:


> Another shot of my Surrey, been carrying it all week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this set up for a song yesterday! A vintage NWT Dooney Teton wallet & bag. They are both in pristine condition, the wallet even still has the actual tags inside it, never been carried.
> 
> Apologies for the mediocre cell phone pictures.



Love them both are the awl and how much did u pay


----------



## pmburk

For the Surrey I paid $20. I just picked up another mini bucket with wallet & I paid $30 for the pair. 

For the Teton set, I paid $50. That is about double what I am willing to spend on a vintage bag, but they are brand new with tags, and the Tetons are a little harder to find, so overall I think I did pretty good on it. 

I love my vintage Dooneys, and they're much cheaper than buying anything new of lesser quality.


----------



## vintage gal

BEBEPURSE said:


> My vintage all weather bag from Goodwill for $4.99. I also found a all weather wallet in black for $2.99 at GW.  Both are like new and the purse still had the registration card in it.


What a great deal... it looks like it is in good condition.  Enjoy!


----------



## vintage gal

pmburk said:


> Another shot of my Surrey, been carrying it all week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this set up for a song yesterday! A vintage NWT Dooney Teton wallet & bag. They are both in pristine condition, the wallet even still has the actual tags inside it, never been carried.
> 
> Apologies for the mediocre cell phone pictures.


The Surrey is gorgeous... Enjoy!  I've been looking for one in good condition and haven't been successful yet.


----------



## vintage gal

pmburk said:


> Yes, that's the Doctor Satchel! I've lusted after one for a while now but always seem to miss out on them on Craigslist or sales.
> 
> I do not agree with her pricing (although she has a nice selection of bags in great condition!), but this page specializes in selling vintage D&Bs. There are lots of pics of the satchels here, including original pricing info:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/Dooney-Bourke-SATCHEL.htm


I checked out the site www.horsekeeping.com also; I think it is slightly expensive.  It's difficult to find quality vintage AWL dooney & bourke bags in my local consignment shops or thrift stores... so kudos to you for finding a great deal.


----------



## vintage gal

pmburk said:


> For the Surrey I paid $20. I just picked up another mini bucket with wallet & I paid $30 for the pair.
> 
> For the Teton set, I paid $50. That is about double what I am willing to spend on a vintage bag, but they are brand new with tags, and the Tetons are a little harder to find, so overall I think I did pretty good on it.
> 
> I love my vintage Dooneys, and they're much cheaper than buying anything new of lesser quality.


I agree with you.  I own 2 vintage AWL classic zip handbags, 1 vintage AWL hobo bag, and a vintage D&B tote... timeless design and quality.


----------



## pmburk

A couple pics of the newest pieces in my collection. The green Equestrian needs some "rehab" work done.











The rest of my bags (posted earlier in this thread):


----------



## LitGeek

What a marvelous collection pmburk!


----------



## vintage gal

pmburk said:


> A couple pics of the newest pieces in my collection. The green Equestrian needs some "rehab" work done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my bags (posted earlier in this thread):


I love your collection!


----------



## pmburk

^ Thanks ladies!


----------



## Info4Nicola

This was my first Dooney and the beginning of my collecting. Don't even know the name or from what collection.


----------



## Info4Nicola

okay going real retro here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Vintage cross body in got at a second hand store.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I wish I could find my pics. My very first Dooney bag was a "crossword" tote in coffee. I love that bag, but she is in the attic. I may have to have a scavenger hunt tomorrow.......&#128561;


----------



## pmburk

Carrying my vintage bucket today:


----------



## Info4Nicola

pmburk said:


> Carrying my vintage bucket today:




I love the all weather ones.


----------



## pmburk

Today, carrying my medium Essex.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

love to see other collections...am on dooney # 11...  (i think)... and still in love...thanks for sharing...


----------



## LitGeek

pmburk said:


> Today, carrying my medium Essex.


Lovely bag! I really like the leather duck logos and wish Dooney would go back to using that rather than the name plate  My Lexington shopper would be so much cuter with it!


----------



## HarliRexx

ITA, the leather duck logos look better on a lot of the bags.


----------



## Pursanista

Info4Nicola said:


> This was my first Dooney and the beginning of my collecting. Don't even know the name or from what collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360813


I believe this is a Buckle Satchel from the All Weather Leather 2 Collection.


----------



## Pursanista

pmburk said:


> Today, carrying my medium Essex.


Nice Essex! Such an iconic D&B bag.

I have about 10 or so AWL vintage bags, but no Essex bags. Yet!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

slightly ot, hope ok..(am newbie)....

has anyone ever seen a vintage tricolor dooney, sort of speedy shaped, without typical teton detail?? there's one on the bay now.....

puzzling..thought i was familiar with vintage d&b, never seen one like this......


----------



## lonesomeoctober

not replying to myself..but a new question :   for those of you who have both vintage and new dooneys.....any comments on overall quality, new vs. old????

am really loving the florentine satchels, but.....nothing compares to my awl tetons.....???? ......

but those florentine satchels surely are pretty....


----------



## pmburk

lonesomeoctober said:


> slightly ot, hope ok..(am newbie)....
> 
> has anyone ever seen a vintage tricolor dooney, sort of speedy shaped, without typical teton detail?? there's one on the bay now.....
> 
> puzzling..thought i was familiar with vintage d&b, never seen one like this......


 
Interesting... can you post the auction number here?


----------



## LitGeek

lonesomeoctober said:


> not replying to myself..but a new question :   for those of you who have both vintage and new dooneys.....any comments on overall quality, new vs. old????
> 
> am really loving the florentine satchels, but.....nothing compares to my awl tetons.....???? ......
> 
> but those florentine satchels surely are pretty....


I can't comment on the vintage Dooneys, but their current AWL line and the Florentine Satchel/Smith bags are extremely well made. The Alto line is SUPER fantastic -- they are actually made in Italy. I just received my Flo Satchel last week and I love it so much I just ordered it in another color...this is a first duplicate for me. Go for it...I think you will really like the Flo Satchel!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

LitGeek said:


> I can't comment on the vintage Dooneys, but their current AWL line and the Florentine Satchel/Smith bags are extremely well made. The Alto line is SUPER fantastic -- they are actually made in Italy. I just received my Flo Satchel last week and I love it so much I just ordered it in another color...this is a first duplicate for me. Go for it...I think you will really like the Flo Satchel!


hi litgeek

florentine satchel nxt...so many great colors...you inspired me.   lets see.....shooting for january!   ivy, or ocean.    some of the vintage awl teton bags are super beautiful though.   look at some if you get the chance...*goes off to dream of florentines"......


----------



## LitGeek

lonesomeoctober said:


> hi litgeek
> 
> florentine satchel nxt...so many great colors...you inspired me.   lets see.....shooting for january!   ivy, or ocean.    some of the vintage awl teton bags are super beautiful though.   look at some if you get the chance...*goes off to dream of florentines"......


Yay! I bet you end up with the ivy and ocean :giggles:


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So, I branched out and purchased a vintage Dooney and Bourke at the Brooklyn Flea last weekend. I don't know much at all about vintage Dooney bags, but I did a quick search so I think this is a essex. Any info is appreciated, thanks! It's in great condition, so much so that I wonder just how "vintage" (old) it is. The guy selling them said that red was rare for vintage items, was he just blowing smoke up my you know what?! ha!


----------



## latetotheparty

Wow, That's a pretty bag, sorry I can't remark on rarity, because I don't know enough about them. However your bag is awesome.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

latetotheparty said:


> Wow, That's a pretty bag, sorry I can't remark on rarity, because I don't know enough about them. However your bag is awesome.


Thanks!! I really love it!


----------



## Pursanista

That is an Essex, and it is most likely at least 20 years old. It may very well be older. I saw lots of these in the '80's. (Yes...I am that old!) Red seems to be the hardest to find in good condition. Most of the red AWL bags I've come across have been ridden hard and put away wet. Red is my favorite AWL color so I have lots of first hand experience with buying the good, the bad, and the ugly. Most of the knock offs I've seen on the bay are red. Yours is authentic. 

Do you mind me asking you how much you paid for it?

Yours looks nice! These bags were made to last.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Pursanista said:


> That is an Essex, and it is most likely at least 20 years old. It may very well be older. I saw lots of these in the '80's. (Yes...I am that old!) Red seems to be the hardest to find in good condition. Most of the red AWL bags I've come across have been ridden hard and put away wet. Red is my favorite AWL color so I have lots of first hand experience with buying the good, the bad, and the ugly. Most of the knock offs I've seen on the bay are red. Yours is authentic.
> 
> Do you mind me asking you how much you paid for it?
> 
> Yours looks nice! These bags were made to last.



Thanks for all the info, so helpful!! I have to admit I had no idea there were knock offs of vintage bags (which was stupid of me). The guy had a large booth and told me about his vintage shop in Jersey so authenticity never even crossed my mind. So, I'm glad to know I didn't cluelessly buy a fake. 

I paid $160, is that just outrageous? Again, I had no background on the pricing of these bags so that seemed marginally reasonable given the condition. Mainly, I just knew I wanted it so I just figured I wouldn't haggle too much.


----------



## LitGeek

What a fabulous find CourtneyMc22  Considering the color and condition of the bag, I would say you did just fine on the price. You can look here at this reputable seller of vintage Dooneys and see what you paid is similar to what they are selling for here...and notice there is no red for sale. Enjoy our new beauty!

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EX/Dooney-Bourke-EX.htm


----------



## Pursanista

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks for all the info, so helpful!! I have to admit I had no idea there were knock offs of vintage bags (which was stupid of me). The guy had a large booth and told me about his vintage shop in Jersey so authenticity never even crossed my mind. So, I'm glad to know I didn't cluelessly buy a fake.
> 
> I paid $160, is that just outrageous? Again, I had no background on the pricing of these bags so that seemed marginally reasonable given the condition. Mainly, I just knew I wanted it so I just figured I wouldn't haggle too much.



I don't think $160 is outrageous. The red ones command higher prices on the 'bay, and you didn't have to pay shipping charges, so you could have paid close to that for one online. Any other AWL color Essex you could probably pay less and get the same quality, but there's something about red. The bag is in very nice condition, especially for being red. 

It's nice to know he's selling authentic bags.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Pursanista said:


> I don't think $160 is outrageous. The red ones command higher prices on the 'bay, and you didn't have to pay shipping charges, so you could have paid close to that for one online. Any other AWL color Essex you could probably pay less and get the same quality, but there's something about red. The bag is in very nice condition, especially for being red.
> 
> It's nice to know he's selling authentic bags.





LitGeek said:


> What a fabulous find CourtneyMc22  Considering the color and condition of the bag, I would say you did just fine on the price. You can look here at this reputable seller of vintage Dooneys and see what you paid is similar to what they are selling for here...and notice there is no red for sale. Enjoy our new beauty!
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EX/Dooney-Bourke-EX.htm



Thank u, ladies! I'm really loving her!


----------



## pmburk

Here is my vintage Dooney collection, after a couple of new purchases & some refining:






L-R: 
Back Row: Navy Doctor Satchel, medium Surrey Carrier in British Tan, Classic satchel in British Tan, large Norfolk Satchel in British Tan
Middle Row: Navy small bucket, Navy large Essex, black Large Surrey Carrier, green large Norfolk Satchel
Front: small satchel in Taupe


----------



## Pursanista

pmburk said:


> Here is my vintage Dooney collection, after a couple of new purchases & some refining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> Back Row: Navy Doctor Satchel, medium Surrey Carrier in British Tan, Classic satchel in British Tan, large Norfolk Satchel in British Tan
> Middle Row: Navy small bucket, Navy large Essex, black Large Surrey Carrier, green large Norfolk Satchel
> Front: small satchel in Taupe



What a nice assortment of AWL beauties you have!!


----------



## LitGeek

pmburk said:


> Here is my vintage Dooney collection, after a couple of new purchases & some refining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> Back Row: Navy Doctor Satchel, medium Surrey Carrier in British Tan, Classic satchel in British Tan, large Norfolk Satchel in British Tan
> Middle Row: Navy small bucket, Navy large Essex, black Large Surrey Carrier, green large Norfolk Satchel
> Front: small satchel in Taupe


Swoon  What a gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love your collection! I'm a huge fan of vintage Dooney, too. I'm dying for a large Norfolk satchel. Found one at the local Goodwill store but it turned out to be a fake so I passed on it. I'll have to post pics of my collection soon.


----------



## Deppaholic

pmburk said:


> Here is my vintage Dooney collection, after a couple of new purchases & some refining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> Back Row: Navy Doctor Satchel, medium Surrey Carrier in British Tan, Classic satchel in British Tan, large Norfolk Satchel in British Tan
> Middle Row: Navy small bucket, Navy large Essex, black Large Surrey Carrier, green large Norfolk Satchel
> Front: small satchel in Taupe


OMG.....I think the vintage Dooney's are the best.  I've been looking at a few online sale sites.  They really used the best leathers back then!  The styles are gorgy too!  I had a few of these styles, and sold them off.


----------



## MrsKC

pmburk said:


> Here is my vintage Dooney collection, after a couple of new purchases & some refining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> Back Row: Navy Doctor Satchel, medium Surrey Carrier in British Tan, Classic satchel in British Tan, large Norfolk Satchel in British Tan
> Middle Row: Navy small bucket, Navy large Essex, black Large Surrey Carrier, green large Norfolk Satchel
> Front: small satchel in Taupe


Oh that is one beautiful vintage collection! kc


----------



## Rarity

DooneyDucky said:


> Love your collection! I'm a huge fan of vintage Dooney, too. I'm dying for a large Norfolk satchel. Found one at the local Goodwill store but it turned out to be a fake so I passed on it. I'll have to post pics of my collection soon.


There seem to be a few nice ones on Ebay for under $50.00 right now. Of course, you'll have to have them authenticated but a couple seem to be really good deals.


----------



## tutushopper

Some of my newly inherited Dooney & Bourke (mostly brand new with price tags inside the bags & unused) vintage bags (and a wallet)--there are more bags and more things like eyeglass cases, key fobs, etc.  The AWL (I'm trying to learn) in front on the right has a hanging fob thingy that has the d&b symbol, so I guess it was pre-duck hanging thingies:


----------



## DooneyDucky

Beautiful! I adore vintage DB bags. One of these days I need to post pics of mine.


----------



## tutushopper

DooneyDucky said:


> Beautiful! I adore vintage DB bags. One of these days I need to post pics of mine.



Thanks; what a great name you have there DD.  I've a great deal to learn about these bags, as I'm not at all used to them.  They are quite lovely and made very well in the USA.  It's sad they weren't used, and there are quite a few more still that I'll post soon.  Wonderful little bags frozen in time in a way.  I'd love to see your photos.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Thanks! I started out loving Coach until I got my first Dooney. Now I still like Coach but nothing compares to Dooney leather, IMO. So- I started referring to myself as a Dooney Ducky. lol


----------



## bag-princess

tutushopper said:


> Some of my newly inherited Dooney & Bourke (mostly brand new with price tags inside the bags & unused) vintage bags (and a wallet)--there are more bags and more things like eyeglass cases, key fobs, etc.  The AWL (I'm trying to learn) in front on the right has a hanging fob thingy that has the d&b symbol, so I guess it was pre-duck hanging thingies:





those nile bags are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Here is my vintage Dooney collection, after a couple of new purchases & some refining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> 
> Back Row: Navy Doctor Satchel, medium Surrey Carrier in British Tan, Classic satchel in British Tan, large Norfolk Satchel in British Tan
> 
> Middle Row: Navy small bucket, Navy large Essex, black Large Surrey Carrier, green large Norfolk Satchel
> 
> Front: small satchel in Taupe




What a great collection and I love the photo with the candles in the background


----------



## LitGeek

tutushopper said:


> Some of my newly inherited Dooney & Bourke (mostly brand new with price tags inside the bags & unused) vintage bags (and a wallet)--there are more bags and more things like eyeglass cases, key fobs, etc.  The AWL (I'm trying to learn) in front on the right has a hanging fob thingy that has the d&b symbol, so I guess it was pre-duck hanging thingies:


Lucky you! Wow those bags are just lovely!


----------



## tutushopper

bag-princess said:


> those nile bags are gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you; I guess those are the croc looking ones?


----------



## tutushopper

LitGeek said:


> Lucky you! Wow those bags are just lovely!



Thank you so much.  They belonged to my mom and she never used them.


----------



## bag-princess

tutushopper said:


> Thank you; I guess those are the croc looking ones?




Yes!!! They look brand new!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Here are my two vintage bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

tutushopper said:


> Thank you so much.  They belonged to my mom and she never used them.




That makes them even more special


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my two vintage bags.




These are great and they look so nice together.


----------



## tutushopper

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my two vintage bags.



These are really lovely; they look like they came together.


----------



## tutushopper

bag-princess said:


> Yes!!! They look brand new!!


Thanks so much; I have a lot to learn about these.  They are essentially new bags since they weren't used.  I really love the D&B quality.


Twoboyz said:


> That makes them even more special



Absolutely indeed it does; thank you.


----------



## evita.l.cortes

bellbell said:


> Hello this is a Vintage Dooney and Bourke bag that I found at a consignment shop. Tag and serial number A2 168582.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one like it before. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thank  you,
> 
> Isabel




This one is a beauty!


----------



## applecidered

Growing up I remember my mom carrying a couple vintage AWLs (handheld green/tan, shoulder white/tan) and also a bucket. I love the gold duck charm and a little saddened about the newer DB styles (nylon, canvas, etc). It doesn't have the beauty of leather imo.


----------



## lucretias

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but I think one the characters on Nashville carries a D&B which I believe is vintage. It tickles me to see this younger character carrying bag probably close to her age. And if she had been around when it was popular she would be also be just the right age to be carrying it in its heyday.


----------



## lucretias

applecidered said:


> Growing up I remember my mom carrying a couple vintage AWLs (handheld green/tan, shoulder white/tan) and also a bucket. I love the gold duck charm and a little saddened about the newer DB styles (nylon, canvas, etc). It doesn't have the beauty of leather imo.


got to agree with you the old ones were HEAVY but very well made. REAL brass hardware and thick leather


----------



## LizzieKate

Hello! Here is my all weather leather collection. I just love the quality of these American made bags! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

Very nice collection. They all look in great condition.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I was just talking to my daughter today about how much thicker the AWL bags were back in the day. I just love how the leather is unlined and feels so rich and nothing compares to the heavy brass hardware and the duck- they should have kept the duck around, IMO.


----------



## Trudysmom

LizzieKate said:


> Hello! Here is my all weather leather collection. I just love the quality of these American made bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560178
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Really a pretty collection!


----------



## LizzieKate

Thanks! I really enjoy them. They are so long lasting.


----------



## latetotheparty

LizzieKate said:


> Hello! Here is my all weather leather collection. I just love the quality of these American made bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560178
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I especially love that larger bag! What color is that?


----------



## LizzieKate

Hi  that is the equestrian briefcase in maroon. It is very early pre tag. The color is a rich purple red. Thanks that is one of my favorites


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## storeberry

Anyone bought any vintage D&B bag recently?


----------



## Raven3766

storeberry said:


> Anyone bought any vintage D&B bag recently?


 
I always see them, but seem as though the prices are going up. I purchased a wallet for $9.


----------



## LizzieKate

Raven3766 said:


> I always see them, but seem as though the prices are going up. I purchased a wallet for $9.




Yes I keep a look out for them as well. I bought an Essex bag for $15 from a Salvation Army. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pmburk

I've picked up several new bags to add to my collection! I'll try to take some new photos to post over this weekend.  

I typically pay $20-$40 for my bags. My most expensive was $65 and that was for the Doctor Satchel, which I've lusted over for ages. My collection has come from flea markets, garage/estate sales, and local Craigslist. I would never buy on ebay or one of the "vintage Dooney reseller" sites - their prices are just too high for me.


----------



## pmburk

LizzieKate said:


> Hello! Here is my all weather leather collection. I just love the quality of these American made bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560178
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Great collection! That briefcase is a real beauty, and a very unique, pretty color.


----------



## cheidel

This is really a great thread.  I remembered I had a AWL Taupe and British Tan Dr. Satchel stored away in my closet.  This was one of my Mom's bags, and she gave it to me several years ago before she became ill.  I will cherish this bag forever.  She's still in pretty good condition, and if someone remembers the year for this bag please let me know.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> This is really a great thread.  I remembered I had a AWL Taupe and British Tan Dr. Satchel stored away in my closet.  This was one of my Mom's bags, and she gave it to me several years ago before she became ill.  I will cherish this bag forever.  She's still in pretty good condition, and if someone remembers the year for this bag please let me know.  Thanks for letting me share!




Oh wow!!! This bag was my very first Dooney back when I was a junior in high school. I had the Bone color with the same color leather as yours. I loved that bag. Back then, if I remember correctly, that bag as about $335. I had to save up about 3 paychecks to get it. Lol. I can't even remember what happened to it. .


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> This is really a great thread.  I remembered I had a AWL Taupe and British Tan Dr. Satchel stored away in my closet.  This was one of my Mom's bags, and she gave it to me several years ago before she became ill.  I will cherish this bag forever.  She's still in pretty good condition, and if someone remembers the year for this bag please let me know.  Thanks for letting me share!




It's very cute. I love the closure at the top with that interesting buckle. It's makes it even more special when a bag has a special place in your heart reminding you of a loved one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! This bag was my very first Dooney back when I was a junior in high school. I had the Bone color with the same color leather as yours. I loved that bag. Back then, if I remember correctly, that bag as about $335. I had to save up about 3 paychecks to get it. Lol. I can't even remember what happened to it. .


Thanks I love it too!  I wish they would bring the AWL back!!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> It's very cute. I love the closure at the top with that interesting buckle. It's makes it even more special when a bag has a special place in your heart reminding you of a loved one.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, and the lock on the top still works....keys are inside the bag!


----------



## duffelbagboi

Hello everyone..im new here.  This is my first post, and I am a male in love with the smell and construction of dooney bourke leather.  Unfortunately,  I havent quite figured out how to upload. But ,I have a gladstone luggage back in black I want to show u.thanks again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

duffelbagboi said:


> Hello everyone..im new here.  This is my first post, and I am a male in love with the smell and construction of dooney bourke leather.  Unfortunately,  I havent quite figured out how to upload. But ,I have a gladstone luggage back in black I want to show u.thanks again.




Welcome to the Dooney forum.  we would love to see your Gladstone. 

There are a couple ways to upload. If you have the app (the purse forum) on your phone, you should see the camera button and the button that looks like a pic with the dot in top left corner. You can either take a pic with camera or attach one from the pics in your phone. 

If using a computer, when you click reply and before typing your message, scroll to bottom and you should see where you can attach. Hope that helps. Ladies help me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

duffelbagboi said:


> Hello everyone..im new here.  This is my first post, and I am a male in love with the smell and construction of dooney bourke leather.  Unfortunately,  I havent quite figured out how to upload. But ,I have a gladstone luggage back in black I want to show u.thanks again.




Welcome to the Dooney forum!! PcnTndBty explained the upload process already so you should be good to go. I'd love to see the picture. I don't believe I've seen that piece or style yet.  Thanks


----------



## duffelbagboi

Here a pic of back of the bag


----------



## duffelbagboi

Heres pic two with additional item's.  Nile passport holder and wallet(unknown collection


----------



## duffelbagboi

Style#b6928720. This bag is authentic,  it was sent to dooney for repair. I bought it from ebay in 07' for $440. Dooney repaired everything except the awl meaning trim and handles and corners. The bag retailed for $780 in the 90's with no style tag before the repair. Dooney added the style tag. However they did not add a key clochette, which the small ladies doctor bag and gladstones did. A leather repair shop is charging me $50 to make one. Dooney said they dont have one....yeah rite.  But its all real and all mine.


----------



## Twoboyz

duffelbagboi said:


> Style#b6928720. This bag is authentic,  it was sent to dooney for repair. I bought it from ebay in 07' for $440. Dooney repaired everything except the awl meaning trim and handles and corners. The bag retailed for $780 in the 90's with no style tag before the repair. Dooney added the style tag. However they did not add a key clochette, which the small ladies doctor bag and gladstones did. A leather repair shop is charging me $50 to make one. Dooney said they dont have one....yeah rite.  But its all real and all mine.




That's really nice!  I don't think I even knew Dooney made luggage. I'm pretty new to my Dooney obsession  you went through a lot to restore the bag and it looks great. Congrats on owning that beautiful collectors item. I can only imagine how heavy it must be with all that high quality all weather leather. Lol


----------



## duffelbagboi

It is heavy, yet amazingly user friendly.smells great dooney makes unlined leather which smells like leather butter (idk) but its a rush no doubt and highly recognizable.


----------



## Twoboyz

duffelbagboi said:


> It is heavy, yet amazingly user friendly.smells great dooney makes unlined leather which smells like leather butter (idk) but its a rush no doubt and highly recognizable.




I know what you mean about that rush. When I ride in my car with my Dooney the smell of leather is so intense, it's almost too much! So e of my bags seem to smell stronger than others. I love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's really nice!  I don't think I even knew Dooney made luggage. I'm pretty new to my Dooney obsession  you went through a lot to restore the bag and it looks great. Congrats on owning that beautiful collectors item. I can only imagine how heavy it must be with all that high quality all weather leather. Lol




Oh yes girl... Dooney makes some beautiful luggage. Last time I hit the outlet, they had some signature roll away and duffle pieces. They were priced at $425-$650 with 1/2 off but my mind said... "I can about 2-3 bags for that price". Lol. And the want/need for beautiful luggage quickly disappeared.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

duffelbagboi said:


> Style#b6928720. This bag is authentic,  it was sent to dooney for repair. I bought it from ebay in 07' for $440. Dooney repaired everything except the awl meaning trim and handles and corners. The bag retailed for $780 in the 90's with no style tag before the repair. Dooney added the style tag. However they did not add a key clochette, which the small ladies doctor bag and gladstones did. A leather repair shop is charging me $50 to make one. Dooney said they dont have one....yeah rite.  But its all real and all mine.




Very nice pieces!!! It looks to be in great condition. I bet you are one of the fanciest guys walking through the airport. )


----------



## duffelbagboi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very nice pieces!!! It looks to be in great condition. I bet you are one of the fanciest guys walking through the airport. )



I am very modest,but I bought the bag knowing it was an attention grabber and heirloom bag. I  Give it to my son or daughter one day when they go off to college..lol. Plus I dont like sports to much.  I love dooney,but would look kinda akward carrying a pink and green bolero bag. Remember dat thang!? Anyhow, is there a thread for Tumi bags, as they are targeted to both men and women.  Ps. My other online name is Michael( tumi)...I got a billion if those bags.


----------



## duffelbagboi

My first dooney was a large travel satchel. Resembled a purse to others even though other men wanted to carry my purse..lol. the next was a legal brief..u know the equestrian made me into a briefcase.  Anyway..I too saved 3 paycheck from wendys back in 93 to get both bags. And both bags I have no clue where they walked off to. Prolly my then college roommate lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yes girl... Dooney makes some beautiful luggage. Last time I hit the outlet, they had some signature roll away and duffle pieces. They were priced at $425-$650 with 1/2 off but my mind said... "I can about 2-3 bags for that price". Lol. And the want/need for beautiful luggage quickly disappeared.




I would have thought the same thing! Lol plus I don't travel much....unfortunately.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

duffelbagboi said:


> My first dooney was a large travel satchel. Resembled a purse to others even though other men wanted to carry my purse..lol. the next was a legal brief..u know the equestrian made me into a briefcase.  Anyway..I too saved 3 paycheck from wendys back in 93 to get both bags. And both bags I have no clue where they walked off to. Prolly my then college roommate lol




Well you sound like a very stylish guy who loves fashion. Thanks for sharing your bag with us. .


----------



## cheidel

duffelbagboi said:


> Heres pic two with additional item's.  Nile passport holder and wallet(unknown collection


Very nice, I love that bag....!!!!  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

one gorgeous bag sir!!   reminds me a bit of something 007 might have carried...


----------



## duffelbagboi

Oooh 007, ill take dat. I wish I had a Burberry suit and david yurman bracelet to match.


----------



## Twoboyz

duffelbagboi said:


> Oooh 007, ill take dat. I wish I had a Burberry suit and david yurman bracelet to match.


----------



## P3pp3rmint

I just purchased this brand new still in the original box never been used dooney at a yard sale this weekend. I know it's old and I know it's a small tulip tassel tote. But... I cannot find how much it is worth and I'm thinking about selling it on eBay but... I don't know what price I should start with? 
I have found many pictures of alike handbags but only one that is exact, white and blue monogrammed stitching. Can somebody give me an idea if where to go to learn about this bag?


----------



## DooneyDucky

Very pretty! I don't know how I would sell this bag. I'd want to keep it.


----------



## P3pp3rmint

I know! I am debating on keeping this bag also, I like it a lot too. I'd really like to know it's value though even if I do keep it. What a fantastic find. I actually got 2 of them this weekend they are not the same bag but..I found out a lot about the other handbag much more easily.


----------



## oldbaglover

DooneyDucky said:


> Very pretty! I don't know how I would sell this bag. I'd want to keep it.


I agree and would keep it as it is so cute and would go with many summer outfits.

Dooney Duckey:  that is a beautiful cat. What breed is he or she?


----------



## pmburk

Posted this in a couple of other threads, but this is my carry for today: 
Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir. $25 at an estate sale.


----------



## pmburk

duffelbagboi said:


> Heres pic two with additional item's.  Nile passport holder and wallet(unknown collection


 
I just wanted to add that I'm insanely jealous of your Gladstone luggage! Gorgeous! I love interesting "weekenders" (I have a Bric's and a Ghurka) but I've been keeping my eyes out for a D&B vintage piece.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Posted this in a couple of other threads, but this is my carry for today:
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir. $25 at an estate sale.




What a great deal for that bag and it's in great shape! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love it! I've been on a hunt for a Norfolk satchel for some time now. I just can't seem to find the one that screams at me. lol


----------



## oldbaglover

pmburk said:


> Posted this in a couple of other threads, but this is my carry for today:
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir. $25 at an estate sale.


What a lovely timeless classic. Do you know approximately when it was manufactured?


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Posted this in a couple of other threads, but this is my carry for today:
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir. $25 at an estate sale.



Beautiful!  You just can't beat that deal either.


----------



## pmburk

Thanks everyone! It does have a little more wear than the picture shows, but overall it was a very clean, good condition bag when I bought it. I don't think it was carried much by the original owner.



oldbaglover said:


> What a lovely timeless classic. Do you know approximately when it was manufactured?


 
I don't, I'm sorry. It has the red/white/blue "made in USA" tag with code inside, but I'm not sure how to read Dooney codes. If anyone knows, let me know! I would guess 1990s.

It does have the original "your guarantee card" inside.

I posted my full collection earlier in this thread. This was taken in November 2013 and I've probably added 3 bags to it since then that aren't shown here. Maybe I'll take a new group shot this weekend.  What can I say, I love my AWL!


----------



## Trudysmom

pmburk said:


> Thanks everyone! It does have a little more wear than the picture shows, but overall it was a very clean, good condition bag when I bought it. I don't think it was carried much by the original owner.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, I'm sorry. It has the red/white/blue "made in USA" tag with code inside, but I'm not sure how to read Dooney codes. If anyone knows, let me know! I would guess 1990s.
> 
> It does have the original "your guarantee card" inside.
> 
> I posted my full collection earlier in this thread. This was taken in November 2013 and I've probably added 3 bags to it since then that aren't shown here. Maybe I'll take a new group shot this weekend.  What can I say, I love my AWL!


Yes, add the newest ones soon. LOVELY PHOTO!!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

oldbaglover said:


> What a lovely timeless classic. Do you know approximately when it was manufactured?


i can tell you i bought that bag...(norfolk in fir) new at a macys in approx. 1992-3, celebrating new job.  still have her, and she's still beautiful.

  love your collection pmburk!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Thanks everyone! It does have a little more wear than the picture shows, but overall it was a very clean, good condition bag when I bought it. I don't think it was carried much by the original owner.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, I'm sorry. It has the red/white/blue "made in USA" tag with code inside, but I'm not sure how to read Dooney codes. If anyone knows, let me know! I would guess 1990s.
> 
> It does have the original "your guarantee card" inside.
> 
> I posted my full collection earlier in this thread. This was taken in November 2013 and I've probably added 3 bags to it since then that aren't shown here. Maybe I'll take a new group shot this weekend.  What can I say, I love my AWL!




Oh wow!!! That's the Dooney I grew up on in the late 80's-90's. The first and third bags on the top row were my very first Dooney's. Wish I knew where they were &#128530;.  I can't remember, it was sooo long ago. They are looooong gone!


----------



## DooneyDucky

oldbaglover said:


> I agree and would keep it as it is so cute and would go with many summer outfits.
> 
> Dooney Duckey:  that is a beautiful cat. What breed is he or she?




Sorry, I just now saw this! The cat is my Romeo and he's a Bengal. He was about 4 months old in this pic. He's 2 1/2 years old now and such a big cuddlebug. I loves him!


----------



## pmburk

Today's carry, large Essex in navy. Packed to the brim!  I bought this one on Craigslist, I think I paid somewhere between $10-$20 but I can't remember for sure.








lonesomeoctober said:


> i can tell you i bought that bag...(norfolk in fir) new at a macys in approx. 1992-3, celebrating new job.  still have her, and she's still beautiful.


 
What a great memory! You should share a pic of her!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

pmburk said:


> Today's carry, large Essex in navy. Packed to the brim!  I bought this one on Craigslist, I think I paid somewhere between $10-$20 but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great memory! You should share a pic of her!


lol.    first dooney.   so kinda memorable!!

we are traveling...when we get home will post a pic of all my vintage d&b...still marvel at the quality of these old beauties.

your cat is beautiful....bigger now, i imagine?


----------



## pmburk

Updated collection photo:






We also took individual photos of each of my bags... I'll post those shortly!  I actually have the British Tan Norfolk (front row, 2nd from left) listed for sale on Craigslist right now. It isn't in the best shape & is missing the organizer inserts. So that'll put me at 13. Yeah... addicted much?


----------



## pmburk

Small drawstring bucket, Navy with British Tan trim:






Doctor satchel, Navy/British Tan:






Equestrian large shoulder bag, black/British Tan:






Essex medium, British Tan/British Tan and a Navy/British Tan:











Large Surrey, black/British Tan:






Medium Surrey, British Tan/British Tan:





Medium Surrey, Navy/British Tan:


----------



## pmburk

Norfolk Satchels: Fir/British Tan, British Tan/British Tan, andTaupe/British Tan (larger size):
















Small Satchel, taupe/British Tan:






Shoulder Satchel, British Tan/British Tan:






This one is a head-scratcher. It is obviously vintage, but I have not seen another one like it and can't findany info online:


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love your vintage collection! I'm still searching for that one perfect Norfolk satchel for me...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Norfolk Satchels: Fir/British Tan, British Tan/British Tan, andTaupe/British Tan (larger size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Satchel, taupe/British Tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder Satchel, British Tan/British Tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a head-scratcher. It is obviously vintage, but I have not seen another one like it and can't findany info online:




Girl, you are the queen of vintage!!! I love all your bags and they are in great shape. They bring back so any memories... A few of them were amongst my first Dooney's. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, you are the queen of vintage!!! I love all your bags and they are in great shape. They bring back so any memories... A few of them were amongst my first Dooney's. Thanks so much for sharing.



Serious high school flash backs! Lol those were the days... ironically enough I cut my bangs a couple of months ago, was rocking the "Topanga" do (Boy Meets World)  for a while, I so could have used one of those bags to complete my look lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

pmburk said:


> Norfolk Satchels: Fir/British Tan, British Tan/British Tan, andTaupe/British Tan (larger size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Satchel, taupe/British Tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder Satchel, British Tan/British Tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a head-scratcher. It is obviously vintage, but I have not seen another one like it and can't findany info online:



Thanks for sharing your amazing collection!


----------



## oldbaglover

pmburk said:


> Norfolk Satchels: Fir/British Tan, British Tan/British Tan, andTaupe/British Tan (larger size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Satchel, taupe/British Tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder Satchel, British Tan/British Tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a head-scratcher. It is obviously vintage, but I have not seen another one like it and can't findany info online:


PM, have you sent a photo to Horsekeeping website. Paula may be able to identify.


----------



## pmburk

^ I haven't, but that is a good idea! I actually sold her a couple of the bags that are now for sale on her site. Her site is a wonderful resource. However, I'll just say she is not the nicest person to deal with. 


Today I'm carrying my vintage large Equestrian.


----------



## wrecking_silver

pmburk said:


> ^ I haven't, but that is a good idea! I actually sold her a couple of the bags that are now for sale on her site. Her site is a wonderful resource. However, I'll just say she is not the nicest person to deal with.
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my vintage large Equestrian.


No, she is not the nicest. Haha. She can be snippy but she has a vast knowledge of all vintage Dooney & Bourke and I commend her for it.


----------



## wrecking_silver

*I actually just recently started collecting the AWL vintage bags. So far I bought 4 in the last month and all have been authenticated. Excuse the grainy and dark picture.*
My Bags and prices I paid for them:
Black/tan Carrier- $45
Green/tan small Equestrian - $25
Mushroom/tan small Essex - $25
Black/tan small Vintage Tote (my favorite!) - $15






*All of my bags are in good condition except the Equestrian which needs some reshaping and is missing a duck fob. But other than that I am pretty happy with my collection thus far.  *


----------



## DooneyDucky

Nice collection! I started my Dooney collection with a vintage bag and haven't stopped since!


----------



## Twoboyz

wrecking_silver said:


> *I actually just recently started collecting the AWL vintage bags. So far I bought 4 in the last month and all have been authenticated. Excuse the grainy and dark picture.*
> My Bags and prices I paid for them:
> Black/tan Carrier- $45
> Green/tan small Equestrian - $25
> Mushroom/tan small Essex - $25
> Black/tan small Vintage Tote (my favorite!) - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of my bags are in good condition except the Equestrian which needs some reshaping and is missing a duck fob. But other than that I am pretty happy with my collection thus far.  *




Beautiful and you got some great deals. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LizzieKate

"new to me" portfolio! It is the perfect size to hold folders and my surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2682724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "new to me" portfolio! It is the perfect size to hold folders and my surface.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Oh nice!!! never seen this bag before.


----------



## Twoboyz

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2682724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "new to me" portfolio! It is the perfect size to hold folders and my surface.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Pretty!  I've never seen this one either. Then again, being a fairly new Dooney lover I'm not that familiar with the vintage bags.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Here it is on horsekeepers website: http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CV/738-pochette-navybt.htm 


I became obsessed with studying vintage bags when I nearly bought my first knockoff. Thank goodness my friend stopped me! Thus, the Dooney obsession continued on...


----------



## LizzieKate

Yes that is the same line of bags but mine is much bigger than that one. It is the size of a briefcase. It is not very common. I have only seen 2 listed on eBay in the last year. I also have a pre-tag equestrian briefcase, but this cavalry portfolio is slim and less bulky.


----------



## Flashscuba

I really don't know much about these bags, other than I like how they look. So pardon me for asking what might be a dumb question. I was bidding on a dooney on eBay and didn't get it. I really regret that I didn't bid enough. It is the style I want. Can anyone look at the listing and tell me the name of the style so I can look forward again? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...OTgxcnwMkN2yzMtEfAwp8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## DooneyDucky

It appears to be a knockoff.


----------



## G.Allyn

The oldest Dooney I have is from 2002.  I would carry the all over tan on the left today.  Looks like a great classic to me.


----------



## wrecking_silver

This is the newest to my collection. Just got it in today. Its a black/tan Norfolk. My new favorite!


----------



## DooneyDucky

So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

wrecking_silver said:


> This is the newest to my collection. Just got it in today. Its a black/tan Norfolk. My new favorite!




So classic Dooney! Really nice.


----------



## pmburk

Lovely bags, wrecking_silver and LizzieKate! wrecking_silver - I love the Norfolks, that might be one of my favorite Dooney styles. It is a really nice size.


----------



## lucretias

thebreat said:


> Here are some additional pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271871
> View attachment 2271872
> View attachment 2271873
> View attachment 2271874


Don't worry that's the Dooney. I have had one just like that as well. Dooney and Bourke has had many different logos to the years


----------



## LizzieKate

I really want to find (for a reasonable price) a gladstone satchel. They are so beautiful. I would love one in british tan and one in ivy.  

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/976-R90-gladstone-sm-bt.htm


----------



## Raven3766

LizzieKate said:


> I really want to find (for a reasonable price) a gladstone satchel. They are so beautiful. I would love one in british tan and one in ivy.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/976-R90-gladstone-sm-bt.htm


I believe I have a couple of those,but they are more beige and one is red. I guess they are gladstone satchels. I will post when I can.


----------



## LizzieKate

My husband surprised me for my birthday with one and a big duck coin purse! I love it so much! Why can't they keep making AWL?


----------



## MiaBorsa

LizzieKate said:


> My husband surprised me for my birthday with one and a big duck coin purse! I love it so much! Why can't they keep making AWL?



Congrats on your gorgeous bag and happy birthday!

And...they still do make AWL; there is a selection available on Dooney.com.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Your new set is gorgeous. I love the AWL bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

LizzieKate said:


> My husband surprised me for my birthday with one and a big duck coin purse! I love it so much! Why can't they keep making AWL?




Happy Birthday!  You have a very nice husband . I love the two together. That duck coin purse is so darn cute!


----------



## LizzieKate

Thank you so much! The coin purse is the cutest! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Danzie89

I picked up a Norfolk satchel at Goodwill for $15 a couple of days ago (shoulder strap included!) Sorry for the poor quality picture, but I am trying to determine if the color of my bag is taupe or mushroom. Any help would be appreciated! This is my first Dooney & Bourke purchase, and I'm in awe of this bag's durability and USA made quality. This bag is likely from the late 80's as the fob is solid brass.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Danzie89 said:


> I picked up a Norfolk satchel at Goodwill for $15 a couple of days ago (shoulder strap included!) Sorry for the poor quality picture, but I am trying to determine if the color of my bag is taupe or mushroom. Any help would be appreciated! This is my first Dooney & Bourke purchase, and I'm in awe of this bag's durability and USA made quality. This bag is likely from the late 80's as the fob is solid brass.




It looks more Taupe to me. What a nice find and congrats on your first Dooney!! &#128516;&#128516;. This is a very well made bag. They don't close in the handles anymore like on this one. Sighing... I miss the Made in USA bags. &#128532;


----------



## macde90

DooneyDucky said:


> It appears to be a knockoff.


How can you tell if its a knockoff?

I made an impulsive bid on this bucket bag yesterday and won. I know it needs some work but thats ok. Any opinions on authenticity?


----------



## DooneyDucky

Looks like the real thing to me. Gorgeous bag! We have a sticky thread at the top where you can post questions about authenticity. Someone else may know better than me.


Love the Norfolk!


----------



## Danzie89

Thank you!  

I'll try posting better pictures later--I'm taking them on my phone and the files are all too large.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Danzie89 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'll try posting better pictures later--I'm taking them on my phone and the files are all too large.



Download the app


----------



## macde90

DooneyDucky said:


> Looks like the real thing to me. Gorgeous bag! We have a sticky thread at the top where you can post questions about authenticity. Someone else may know better than me.
> 
> 
> Love the Norfolk!


Thanks. I posted over in the other thread.


----------



## Twoboyz

Danzie89 said:


> I picked up a Norfolk satchel at Goodwill for $15 a couple of days ago (shoulder strap included!) Sorry for the poor quality picture, but I am trying to determine if the color of my bag is taupe or mushroom. Any help would be appreciated! This is my first Dooney & Bourke purchase, and I'm in awe of this bag's durability and USA made quality. This bag is likely from the late 80's as the fob is solid brass.




Very nice find Danzie. It looks taupe to me. The color is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> How can you tell if its a knockoff?
> 
> 
> 
> I made an impulsive bid on this bucket bag yesterday and won. I know it needs some work but thats ok. Any opinions on authenticity?




Cute bag  I can't lend any advice, because I don't know much about the vintage styles.


----------



## Danzie89

Here are more pictures of my new (old) Norfolk---I'm still thinking the color seems darker than taupe unless shades have changed over the years! I removed the shoulder strap for now; the style seems more appropriate for a handbag rather than a crossbody. The straps were a real pain to remove because the leather has become really stiff!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I'm seriously jelly right now. I've been wanting a Norfolk for a long time. Just waiting to find the right one..


----------



## Twoboyz

Danzie89 said:


> View attachment 2736958
> View attachment 2736959
> View attachment 2736961
> View attachment 2736963
> View attachment 2736964
> 
> 
> Here are more pictures of my new (old) Norfolk---I'm still thinking the color seems darker than taupe unless shades have changed over the years! I removed the shoulder strap for now; the style seems more appropriate for a handbag rather than a crossbody. The straps were a real pain to remove because the leather has become really stiff!




It's so clean and in great condition. Very nice!


----------



## Danzie89

Thanks everyone! There are a few small nicks in the leather and being the perfectionist that I am I can see them and they bug me, but for $15 I really can't complain. I'm loving the bag more and more each day and admire its craftsmanship! The bag is almost as old as I am and it looks only gently worn. I actually discovered that my mom has been using an AWL Dooney wallet for the past 15 or so years and it looks like new. I don't think anything compares these days, and it's pretty funny since these bags (and wallets and accessories) really don't break the bank compared to other "high end" designers that are typically outsourcing their products.


----------



## Trudysmom

Danzie89 said:


> View attachment 2736958
> View attachment 2736959
> View attachment 2736961
> View attachment 2736963
> View attachment 2736964
> 
> 
> Here are more pictures of my new (old) Norfolk---I'm still thinking the color seems darker than taupe unless shades have changed over the years! I removed the shoulder strap for now; the style seems more appropriate for a handbag rather than a crossbody. The straps were a real pain to remove because the leather has become really stiff!


Really great bag! I love structured bags and this is so pretty.


----------



## LizzieKate

Here is my collection: top left to right, all weather leather cavalry portfolio, big duck coin purse, big duck crossbody (not vintage). Bottom left to right gladestone satchel and Wilson tote (not vintage.)
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

LizzieKate said:


> Here is my collection: top left to right, all weather leather cavalry portfolio, big duck coin purse, big duck crossbody (not vintage). Bottom left to right gladestone satchel and Wilson tote (not vintage.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764719
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Great collection LK!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LizzieKate said:


> Here is my collection: top left to right, all weather leather cavalry portfolio, big duck coin purse, big duck crossbody (not vintage). Bottom left to right gladestone satchel and Wilson tote (not vintage.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764719
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rstar

After viewing everyone's vintage Dooney bags, I finally had an Epiphany/light bulb moment. I finally get what Dooney is all about - classic clean vintage leather - which sets itself apart from other designer brands. I also get why the new zip zip bags are beloved because they look like the old Norfolk or the new binculor bag looks like awl large equisterian. I'm now rethinking my own Dooney collection which is full of dooney hobos or clutches mainly fashion bags (more fads than being timeless). I had the Dooney brand all wrong, thinking of old lady bags (I don't mean to offend anyone) and I was very wrong in my thinking. I don't need anymore fashionable trendy dooney bags, it will be money well spent if I stick to classic styles in leather collections, its very vintage mod.


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> After viewing everyone's vintage Dooney bags, I finally had an Epiphany/light bulb moment. I finally get what Dooney is all about - classic clean vintage leather - which sets itself apart from other designer brands. I also get why the new zip zip bags are beloved because they look like the old Norfolk or the new binculor bag looks like awl large equisterian. I'm now rethinking my own Dooney collection which is full of dooney hobos or clutches mainly fashion bags (more fads than being timeless). I had the Dooney brand all wrong, thinking of old lady bags (I don't mean to offend anyone) and I was very wrong in my thinking. I don't need anymore fashionable trendy dooney bags, it will be money well spent if I stick to classic styles in leather collections, its very vintage mod.




:thumbs up:


----------



## Raven3766

Rstar said:


> After viewing everyone's vintage Dooney bags, I finally had an Epiphany/light bulb moment. I finally get what Dooney is all about - classic clean vintage leather - which sets itself apart from other designer brands. I also get why the new zip zip bags are beloved because they look like the old Norfolk or the new binculor bag looks like awl large equisterian. I'm now rethinking my own Dooney collection which is full of dooney hobos or clutches mainly fashion bags (more fads than being timeless). I had the Dooney brand all wrong, thinking of old lady bags (I don't mean to offend anyone) and I was very wrong in my thinking. I don't need anymore fashionable trendy dooney bags, it will be money well spent if I stick to classic styles in leather collections, its very vintage mod.


So true, they are timeless and have a style they can call their very own.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

awl edge fraying issues:   

posted about this awhile back and did want to thank the responders!!   edge kote in clear worked like a charm, and left bag looking completely natural!! 

so the duck swims serenely on, untroubled by ruffled feathers...


----------



## lonesomeoctober

oh, and i forgot to ask:  anyone else seen interior peeling on very vintage coin purses?  these seem to be lined in some sort of black vinyl??? reminds me of peeling inside some vintage lvs....

didn't know dooney even used this sort of lining on vintage...even coin purses.   ( there are a few on the bay right now).

or are these fakes??? sigh...


----------



## lovethatduck

lonesomeoctober said:


> awl edge fraying issues:
> 
> posted about this awhile back and did want to thank the responders!!   edge kote in clear worked like a charm, and left bag looking completely natural!!
> 
> so the duck swims serenely on, untroubled by ruffled feathers...



Glad to hear it worked for you!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

thank you, ltd!

another vintage dooney ?:

i collect, don't sell.  in looking for these bags, i see fakes (i think, am no expert) zip tops, essex/surrey type bags.   

have not run across any fake looking  teton drawstrings, though.    or any fakes of some of the less often seen bags...carpet bag, say.   i am pretty sure the fakes are out there, but, maybe not??      maybe the fakers didnt bother with these more distinctive, less popular bags????

any thoughts, comments??  thanks!!


----------



## pmburk

lonesomeoctober said:


> oh, and i forgot to ask:  anyone else seen interior peeling on very vintage coin purses?  these seem to be lined in some sort of black vinyl??? reminds me of peeling inside some vintage lvs....
> 
> didn't know dooney even used this sort of lining on vintage...even coin purses.   ( there are a few on the bay right now).
> 
> or are these fakes??? sigh...




The lining on some of my authentic AWL vintage wallets has some peeling. It is almost like a very thin layer of vinyl, and it will peel with age.


----------



## pmburk

Today I'm carrying my vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Classic and beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Today I'm carrying my vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:




Beautiful! I love the British tan color.


----------



## alicimoo

Has anyone dunked a Dooney AWL? I just bought a pre-owned Essex but the inside is pretty dirty and I'm wondering if it would be possible for me to dunk it without completely ruining the leather. Any advice on the dunking process? Thanks in advance!

Oh also, any advice on how to clean or bleach dirty stitching?


----------



## macde90

alicimoo said:


> Has anyone dunked a Dooney AWL? I just bought a pre-owned Essex but the inside is pretty dirty and I'm wondering if it would be possible for me to dunk it without completely ruining the leather. Any advice on the dunking process? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Oh also, any advice on how to clean or bleach dirty stitching?


 
Ok, I am in no way an expert on restoring so take this with a grain of salt...

I dunked a small drawstring AWL and it turned out fine. I won it on eBay and it had a horrid stain on the bottom.  It didn't smell or anything and the outside looked clean except for the stain but I don't really like strangers dirt on my personal belongings. I knew I wouldn't feel comfortable using it unless I could clean it up. 

I filled a bucket with warm water and added a few squirts of Dawn dishwashing liquid. I let the bag soak for about 20 minutes or so and then I scrubbed the inside with an old soft toothbrush and massaged the stain on the bottom with my fingers. The leather darkened while it was wet so I just rubbed until I thought it was clean enough. I rinsed it with the garden hose until all of the soap bubbles were gone and then I dunked it one more time just to be sure that I got all of the soap out. I hung it upside down on my back deck to make sure that all of the water was out, maybe for an hour or so. Then I brought it in and put some yankee candles in it while it dried. After a few hours, I conditioned the bottom and trim with matching kiwi shoe polish. I conditioned the main part with neutral kiwi. I know that conditioning AWL is a no-no but the bag felt really dry and the trim looked really dry.  I kept adding condtioner and buffing until it felt moistured enough. 

Works as a good soccer mom bag for me.


----------



## alicimoo

macde90 said:


> Ok, I am in no way an expert on restoring so take this with a grain of salt...
> 
> I dunked a small drawstring AWL and it turned out fine. I won it on eBay and it had a horrid stain on the bottom.  It didn't smell or anything and the outside looked clean except for the stain but I don't really like strangers dirt on my personal belongings. I knew I wouldn't feel comfortable using it unless I could clean it up.
> 
> I filled a bucket with warm water and added a few squirts of Dawn dishwashing liquid. I let the bag soak for about 20 minutes or so and then I scrubbed the inside with an old soft toothbrush and massaged the stain on the bottom with my fingers. The leather darkened while it was wet so I just rubbed until I thought it was clean enough. I rinsed it with the garden hose until all of the soap bubbles were gone and then I dunked it one more time just to be sure that I got all of the soap out. I hung it upside down on my back deck to make sure that all of the water was out, maybe for an hour or so. Then I brought it in and put some yankee candles in it while it dried. After a few hours, I conditioned the bottom and trim with matching kiwi shoe polish. I conditioned the main part with neutral kiwi. I know that conditioning AWL is a no-no but the bag felt really dry and the trim looked really dry.  I kept adding condtioner and buffing until it felt moistured enough.
> 
> Works as a good soccer mom bag for me.


Thanks, macde90! I think I'll take the risk of dunking it since it's pretty dirty on the inside.


----------



## elisian

Hi all! 

I just joined PF because purse-collecting is starting to be more of a hobby than before. I'm a first-generation American who never got hand-me-downs of them, and yet I LOVE vintage Dooney bags.

How much? This much: among my small purse collection is a Burberry crossbody (that cost $900 new), and a Dooney vintage AWL beige Essex  from the made-in-USA era ($35 from Etsy ). The latter has seen me thru about three years of almost-daily use... the Burberry, a gift from Mom, has sat in a dustbag in her house since she bought it for me, and will never see the light of day as long as I have my Dooney. I carry it in the rain, I drop it on the floor, and it ages beautifully, keeping my possessions safe, and never gets a scratch or stain..

So of course I recently tried to expand my Dooney collection to other shapes/sizes. And of course I went to eBay. And OF COURSE I wasted $100 and like 4 hours of shopping/bidding on what turned out to be not one but TWO fake bags. 

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY? They aren't even bad quality bags - just clearly not the same AWL. And they have no tags inside. Should I even care? Are fake vintage AWL actually that common or is this just my bad luck?


----------



## oldbaglover

elisian said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just joined PF because purse-collecting is starting to be more of a hobby than before. I'm a first-generation American who never got hand-me-downs of them, and yet I LOVE vintage Dooney bags.
> 
> How much? This much: among my small purse collection is a Burberry crossbody (that cost $900 new), and a Dooney vintage AWL beige Essex  from the made-in-USA era ($35 from Etsy ). The latter has seen me thru about three years of almost-daily use... the Burberry, a gift from Mom, has sat in a dustbag in her house since she bought it for me, and will never see the light of day as long as I have my Dooney. I carry it in the rain, I drop it on the floor, and it ages beautifully, keeping my possessions safe, and never gets a scratch or stain..
> 
> So of course I recently tried to expand my Dooney collection to other shapes/sizes. And of course I went to eBay. And OF COURSE I wasted $100 and like 4 hours of shopping/bidding on what turned out to be not one but TWO fake bags.
> 
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY? They aren't even bad quality bags - just clearly not the same AWL. And they have no tags inside. Should I even care? Are fake vintage AWL actually that common or is this just my bad luck?


I like the older AWL bags and am always looking for them at thrifts and garage and estate sales. I saw a fake today at Savers priced at 9.99.  Apparently the thrifts don't know a real Dooney from a fake. You have to be careful


----------



## Twoboyz

elisian said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just joined PF because purse-collecting is starting to be more of a hobby than before. I'm a first-generation American who never got hand-me-downs of them, and yet I LOVE vintage Dooney bags.
> 
> How much? This much: among my small purse collection is a Burberry crossbody (that cost $900 new), and a Dooney vintage AWL beige Essex  from the made-in-USA era ($35 from Etsy ). The latter has seen me thru about three years of almost-daily use... the Burberry, a gift from Mom, has sat in a dustbag in her house since she bought it for me, and will never see the light of day as long as I have my Dooney. I carry it in the rain, I drop it on the floor, and it ages beautifully, keeping my possessions safe, and never gets a scratch or stain..
> 
> So of course I recently tried to expand my Dooney collection to other shapes/sizes. And of course I went to eBay. And OF COURSE I wasted $100 and like 4 hours of shopping/bidding on what turned out to be not one but TWO fake bags.
> 
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY? They aren't even bad quality bags - just clearly not the same AWL. And they have no tags inside. Should I even care? Are fake vintage AWL actually that common or is this just my bad luck?




Hi and welcome to the forum! There's just something about a Dooney.  I don't know much about the vintage bags, but unfortunately your limited to resale sources and you almost always have to beware of fakes.  If you ever get interested in the newer styles you can find a lot of good information in the Dooney Deals thread and other threads about how to get some great bags at deep discounts.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

elisian said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just joined PF because purse-collecting is starting to be more of a hobby than before. I'm a first-generation American who never got hand-me-downs of them, and yet I LOVE vintage Dooney bags.
> 
> How much? This much: among my small purse collection is a Burberry crossbody (that cost $900 new), and a Dooney vintage AWL beige Essex  from the made-in-USA era ($35 from Etsy ). The latter has seen me thru about three years of almost-daily use... the Burberry, a gift from Mom, has sat in a dustbag in her house since she bought it for me, and will never see the light of day as long as I have my Dooney. I carry it in the rain, I drop it on the floor, and it ages beautifully, keeping my possessions safe, and never gets a scratch or stain..
> 
> So of course I recently tried to expand my Dooney collection to other shapes/sizes. And of course I went to eBay. And OF COURSE I wasted $100 and like 4 hours of shopping/bidding on what turned out to be not one but TWO fake bags.
> 
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY? They aren't even bad quality bags - just clearly not the same AWL. And they have no tags inside. Should I even care? Are fake vintage AWL actually that common or is this just my bad luck?


hi  elisian!!

you're not alone here!! i think pmburke is the vintage awl queen, but there are others of us!  

i am a vintage awl collector.  have been at it for years, and even so, i've gotten fooled twice.  thanks to beenburned, and another kind authenticator, it got straightened out..( i buy on ebay a lot).  

highly recommend the horsekeeping dooney site.  she has a great online guide to vintage awl, pointing out the hallmarks, etc.  after awhile, the " faux marks" ( ha) are much easier to spot, but, as i say, i've still been fooled.

thing is, there are still great awl bargains out there, but prices, at least on the bay, are up!!

good luck, and welcome aboard!


----------



## pmburk

elisian said:


> Are fake vintage AWL actually that common or is this just my bad luck?



They're actually fairly common, unfortunately. For every 10 authentic AWL bags I see locally, I see probably 2 fakes. The single biggest tipoff for me is usually the leather duck logo on the front. On the fakes it is usually perfectly round or otherwise looks somehow "off."

I saw a fake AWL at an estate sale not long ago. They had $75 on it! Part of me wanted to pipe up and tell them, "You know that's a fake, right?" but I didn't. My experience is there are a lot of people who think they can strike it rich by flipping things on ebay or opening an estate sale company. Unfortunately a lot of them know very little about the actual goods they are selling!  

I also saw a fake last weekend at my local flea market. It was VERY well made, with nice leather. But, the interior just wasn't "right," it wasn't a style Dooney ever made, and the duck logo was off, as usual. If I had no knowledge of D&B and just picked it up, it was a nice quality bag, though. I've also seen cheap vinyl fakes. I guess they run the gamut.


----------



## pmburk

macde90 said:


> I know that conditioning AWL is a no-no but the bag felt really dry and the trim looked really dry.  I kept adding condtioner and buffing until it felt moistured enough.
> 
> Works as a good soccer mom bag for me.




I actually have put conditioner of some sort on probably 90% of my AWL bags. I know it isn't recommended when the bags are new, BUT when a bag is 30+ years old and stored in unknown conditions, the leather gets dry and needs some conditioning. I have never had a problem with any of my conditioned bags repelling water or anything, either.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

pmburk said:


> I actually have put conditioner of some sort on probably 90% of my AWL bags. I know it isn't recommended when the bags are new, BUT when a bag is 30+ years old and stored in unknown conditions, the leather gets dry and needs some conditioning. I have never had a problem with any of my conditioned bags repelling water or anything, either.



yes!!!  i do that too. have used obernauf (sp?)-- on a few, but result felt too greasy, although i love the product for other leathers.  have had better luck with apple care.

and dunking...just finished dunking an early 80s bit, or stirrup bag in dawn and baking soda. she's drying now.  well stuffed.  and when she's thoroughly dry will condition, buff, and polish her brass.  she was just too dirty inside to be tolerable.  its amazing how these 30 yr old bags respond to a little care.  they truly are great  bags!


----------



## elisian

pmburk said:


> I actually have put conditioner of some sort on probably 90% of my AWL bags. I know it isn't recommended when the bags are new, BUT when a bag is 30+ years old and stored in unknown conditions, the leather gets dry and needs some conditioning. I have never had a problem with any of my conditioned bags repelling water or anything, either.



On the note of conditioning... I put some Leather Milk on mine before I knew about the conditioning rule and it looks fine, but no better. Haha. Teach me to make an effort...


----------



## elisian

Rstar said:


> After viewing everyone's vintage Dooney bags, I finally had an Epiphany/light bulb moment....
> 
> I don't need anymore fashionable trendy dooney bags, it will be money well spent if I stick to classic styles in leather collections, its very vintage mod.




YES, this. I'm 25, by the way. Haha. And while not rich, I am single and childless and debt-free and fully capable of wasting my money on a Hermes instead of (say) a vacation to Djibouti, but there's something about a beautiful, quirky, low-maintenance bag that really speaks to me. Like my super-distressed Frye boots from the 70s. 

One does not pair Fryes with blingy Balenciagas. Nor does one bike out into the Portland rain with a suede clutch. That's all.  

But yeah, I greatly favor AWL over modern Dooney, which to me is like 50/50 split between classic and horrible. The horrible stuff: too modern, too shiny, or too full of metal rivets and goofy edges... I don't want to antagonize other Dooney fans, but my modern "stylish" bags are ever-adorable, terrible-quality Kate Spade


----------



## pmburk

Just got this one to add to my collection, husband bought it for me at an estate sale on Friday for $15. Teton bucket in mint condition. It had some lint inside, but otherwise appeared unused. Rouge & navy with ivy green trim. Can't wait to carry it next week!






Also found the wallet at our local flea market, $12. Used condition, but lots of wear left. Olive brown with burnt cedar trim.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*pmburk*:  great finds.  Enjoy your new 'old' treasures.


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Just got this one to add to my collection, husband bought it for me at an estate sale on Friday for $15. Teton bucket in mint condition. It had some lint inside, but otherwise appeared unused. Rouge & navy with ivy green trim. Can't wait to carry it next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found the wallet at our local flea market, $12. Used condition, but lots of wear left. Olive brown with burnt cedar trim.




Those are great and such great deals. Enjoy!


----------



## elisian

pmburk said:


> Just got this one to add to my collection, husband bought it for me at an estate sale on Friday for $15. Teton bucket in mint condition. It had some lint inside, but otherwise appeared unused. Rouge & navy with ivy green trim. Can't wait to carry it next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found the wallet at our local flea market, $12. Used condition, but lots of wear left. Olive brown with burnt cedar trim.



@pmburk, what a beauty and a fabulous price! I've just ordered two more Dooney bags from eBay and I paid over $30, happily, for another bucket bag that wasn't nearly as cute as yours. (Will soon reveal when it shows up...) How many do you have by now?

@lonesomeoctober  - thank you! It's great to be here  You're right, there really is something! I'll pay more for a vintage Dooney than I will for a new one, and I'm not alone in this... by eBay prices, you could get a pre-loved LV Alma for the price of a large vintage Dooney tote!


----------



## pmburk

Here's my AWL Teton bucket on the way to work this morning:












elisian said:


> @pmburk, what a beauty and a fabulous price! I've just ordered two more Dooney bags from eBay and I paid over $30, happily, for another bucket bag that wasn't nearly as cute as yours. (Will soon reveal when it shows up...) How many do you have by now?




$30 isn't bad! I think anything under $50 is a bargain. You can't get a made in USA, good quality leather bag elsewhere for that price! I have a couple I paid around $65 for... but the majority of mine are in the $10-$25 range. I like cheap bags.  I think the bucket puts me at either 14 or 15 total. I'm really trying not to buy any more now unless they are something really special that I don't already have.


----------



## elisian

I can't see your bucket  bag  I don't know why?



pmburk said:


> $30 isn't bad! I think anything under $50 is a bargain.



Haha, so the $54 I paid for a shabbish red satchel is definitely not a "bargain" by that reckoning -- but I really wanted color, and something big (15inches to 12 inches trapezoid!), so... I do have to trust I haven't been scammed and this one is genuine! Given my experiences I have my worries... 

15 is a LOT - but at least it's not 15 Chanel black flaps like other TPF ladies.  I also love deals but not cheap bags unless they're solid quality -- I have had terrible experiences with "designer" PU stuff (around $100), Coach, Kate Spade, Ann Klein, all of which cost more than vintage Dooney and fell apart. Not just about the value - it's also what that value represents, which is -- they're cheap BECAUSE they last forever and people are selling you something decades old!


----------



## pmburk

^ Yeah, and that 15 doesn't begin to count any of my other bags! That's just vintage AWL Dooneys.


----------



## elisian

pmburk said:


> ^ Yeah, and that 15 doesn't begin to count any of my other bags! That's just vintage AWL Dooneys.



Is that teton bucket a brown that looks burgundy? If so... TWINSIES!  My newest acquisition is a saddle brown & black bucket with forest green trim. I paired it with my cheap-and-fabulous green Chelsea Crew booties today.


----------



## pmburk

elisian said:


> Is that teton bucket a brown that looks burgundy? If so... TWINSIES!  My newest acquisition is a saddle brown & black bucket with forest green trim. I paired it with my cheap-and-fabulous green Chelsea Crew booties today.


 
Mine is a burgundy red with navy blue & green trim. Yours sounds lovely! You need to post a photo.


----------



## Trudysmom

I enjoy all of the vintage Dooney bags. Does anyone have the Large duck zip coin purse?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I enjoy all of the vintage Dooney bags. Does anyone have the Large duck zip coin purse?




I've been looking on eBay at those for awhile but can never find one in decent shape. They are sooo cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I enjoy all of the vintage Dooney bags. Does anyone have the Large duck zip coin purse?




I believe Deb Storybags made a video on YouTube on hers. I don't remember if it was the subject of the video but it was featured in one. She has had it for a long time. It's so cute and well made!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I believe Deb Storybags made a video on YouTube on hers. I don't remember if it was the subject of the video but it was featured in one. She has had it for a long time. It's so cute and well made!


Thanks! I found that video. I have one on the way. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Thanks! I found that video. I have one on the way. Can't wait to get it.




Congrats! I can't wait to see it. It's a very unique piece.


----------



## Trudysmom

I just received the black satchel today. I love it. I received the little coin purse a couple of weeks ago and the doctors bag about the same time. Love them!

The big duck coin purse will arrive this week! \


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I just received the black satchel today. I love it. I received the little coin purse a couple of weeks ago and the doctors bag about the same time. Love them!
> 
> The big duck coin purse will arrive this week! \




Oooh such beautiful bags. I love the coin purse. I've never seen that before. The dr. Satchel was my very first Dooney over 25 years ago. Same color and all. I looooved and was so proud of that bag. Nice finds gf.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I just received the black satchel today. I love it. I received the little coin purse a couple of weeks ago and the doctors bag about the same time. Love them!
> 
> The big duck coin purse will arrive this week! \




Such beautiful and Classic bags. The coin purse is really unique. Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I just received the black satchel today. I love it. I received the little coin purse a couple of weeks ago and the doctors bag about the same time. Love them!
> 
> The big duck coin purse will arrive this week! \




These bags are beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

pmburk said:


> Here is my vintage Dooney collection, after a couple of new purchases & some refining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> Back Row: Navy Doctor Satchel, medium Surrey Carrier in British Tan, Classic satchel in British Tan, large Norfolk Satchel in British Tan
> Middle Row: Navy small bucket, Navy large Essex, black Large Surrey Carrier, green large Norfolk Satchel
> Front: small satchel in Taupe


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Trudysmom

LizzieKate said:


> Hello! Here is my all weather leather collection. I just love the quality of these American made bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560178
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


So pretty, I also love the vintage bags and quality.


----------



## alansgail

I just won this cutie on ebay for $12.99, can't wait to get it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> I just won this cutie on ebay for $12.99, can't wait to get it




Cute... With a little conditioner, it'll look brand new. Great find!


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> Cute... With a little conditioner, it'll look brand new. Great find!


Thx pcan, yes it will need a bit of love for sure but I have it to give........


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> I just won this cutie on ebay for $12.99, can't wait to get it


Very cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> I just won this cutie on ebay for $12.99, can't wait to get it




That's so cute and at a steal! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> thx pcan, yes it will need a bit of love for sure but i have it to give........


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Twoboyz said:


>


you simply can't beat the vintage awl bags.  just wonderful.


----------



## Trudysmom

The Big Duck coin purse arrived! I LOVE IT. Here it is with my other cute coin purse.


----------



## alansgail

mzbag said:


> Here's some of my Vintage Dooney and Bourke AWL ! Enjoy!


Oooh, can you tell me the name of the 3rd bag down? I just bought one on ebay and love it!!

TIA!!

Gail


----------



## MiaBorsa

alansgail said:


> Oooh, can you tell me the name of the 3rd bag down? I just bought one on ebay and love it!!
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Gail



That post is from 2011, so the poster may not see your question.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> The Big Duck coin purse arrived! I LOVE IT. Here it is with my other cute coin purse.



Cute coin purses!  Don't you wish you could hear the history of those pieces?


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute coin purses!  Don't you wish you could hear the history of those pieces?


Yes, but I don't think they were used! I know one was not and the other looks unused also.


----------



## alansgail

alansgail said:


> Oooh, can you tell me the name of the 3rd bag down? I just bought one on ebay and love it!!
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Gail


Thx Mia...as I slink away embarrassed...:shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

alansgail said:


> Thx Mia...as I slink away embarrassed...:shame:



LOL.  Well you never know; if she subscribed to this thread she might see your question!!


----------



## alansgail

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  Well you never know; if she subscribed to this thread she might see your question!!


Thx Mia, just went to horsekeeping.com and I think I found it......the square vintage carrier. So cute! There's a larger size also, that site has a ton of great info on it.


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> Thx Mia, just went to horsekeeping.com and I think I found it......the square vintage carrier. So cute! There's a larger size also, that site has a ton of great info on it.


That is an excellent site.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

alansgail said:


> I just won this cutie on ebay for $12.99, can't wait to get it



Oh gosh, what a classic beauty! I love the way the Dooney & Bourke is embossed into the leather.

Love!


----------



## alansgail

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh gosh, what a classic beauty! I love the way the Dooney & Bourke is embossed into the leather.
> 
> Love!


Thx Glitter, can't wait to get her!!


----------



## alansgail

Got my cute little spectator today and have had the most fun giving her some much needed love and Brasso! I love this smaller size to wear as a cross body or when I don't need to carry much.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Got my cute little spectator today and have had the most fun giving her some much needed love and Brasso! I love this smaller size to wear as a cross body or when I don't need to carry much.




Really cute! I love the closure. Congrats on getting this beauty.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute! I love the closure. Congrats on getting this beauty.


Thx so much Twoboyz, I think it will be just the right little bag for many casual events where I don't need or want to carry much stuff! It's just darling, looks like a little binocular case...


----------



## applecidered

My mom gave me her chocolate bucket bag over winter break... she says she hardly ever used it since there are no inside pockets or anything, but I think it looks so classic. Here it is at my office!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

applecider:  enjoy the bucket bag.  I love the style,  but they don't work well for me... I prefer a satchel.   That said,  I've bought lots of Dooney bucket bags over the years and I find putting apurse organizer inside solves the organization problem.   Others use lots of cosmetic pouches to create their own organization.  And some don't mind the jumble.  In any event,  sharp handbag,  enjoy.


----------



## Trudysmom

applecidered said:


> My mom gave me her chocolate bucket bag over winter break... she says she hardly ever used it since there are no inside pockets or anything, but I think it looks so classic. Here it is at my office!


I looooove that bag. It is so pretty!

Yes, I use pouches in all bags, doesn't matter what kind of handbag.  

Enjoy! I love it!


----------



## applecidered

Thanks all! Yes, I would likely need to find a purse organizer at some point. At the moment I'm using a small dust bag and another pouch to keep things separated. One thing I've noticed about this bag is that it's hard to keep on my shoulder at times as the strap will slip off easily. The strap is just long enough to wear crossbody, which helps (it is already at the longest it can go). I would say I'm definitely more used to a tote and it's gonna take some getting used to a bucket! It's my only bucket bag now.


----------



## alansgail

applecidered said:


> Thanks all! Yes, I would likely need to find a purse organizer at some point. At the moment I'm using a small dust bag and another pouch to keep things separated. One thing I've noticed about this bag is that it's hard to keep on my shoulder at times as the strap will slip off easily. The strap is just long enough to wear crossbody, which helps (it is already at the longest it can go). I would say I'm definitely more used to a tote and it's gonna take some getting used to a bucket! It's my only bucket bag now.


How ironic that you post this today, I've been looking at the bucket/drawstring bags today myself. I've never owned one but think the style looks so cute on everyone that I see carrying one!
Enjoy that classic, it's a beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

applecidered said:


> My mom gave me her chocolate bucket bag over winter break... she says she hardly ever used it since there are no inside pockets or anything, but I think it looks so classic. Here it is at my office!



Hi Applecidered! It's gorgeous! Congrats on this beauty.


----------



## applecidered

Thanks! I know in the stores I'm seeing some MK and other buckets and I'm glad my mom dragged this out of her closet when I came to visit. She also has a beige bucket she said she used more frequently back in the day, but she's keeping that one. &#55357;&#56841; Styles cycle!


----------



## Twoboyz

applecidered said:


> Thanks! I know in the stores I'm seeing some MK and other buckets and I'm glad my mom dragged this out of her closet when I came to visit. She also has a beige bucket she said she used more frequently back in the day, but she's keeping that one. &#65533;&#65533; Styles cycle!



They sure do! BTW, love your doggie in your avatar  Cutie!


----------



## applecidered

Twoboyz said:


> They sure do! BTW, love your doggie in your avatar  Cutie!


Thanks! Really excited about my Dooney!


----------



## applecidered

Thought I'd post up some more pics!


----------



## Trudysmom

applecidered said:


> Thought I'd post up some more pics!


 Fun to see more pictures.


----------



## alansgail

applecidered said:


> My mom gave me her chocolate bucket bag over winter break... she says she hardly ever used it since there are no inside pockets or anything, but I think it looks so classic. Here it is at my office!


I must say that bag is simply adorable.....you inspired me so I bought this today on ebay.
Love the color and can't wait for Spring (if I can wait that long!) to start using her!


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> I must say that bag is simply adorable.....you inspired me so I bought this today on ebay.
> Love the color and can't wait for Spring (if I can wait that long!) to start using her!


That looks fine for the winter to me. I like wearing winter white. Creamy looking. Nice!


----------



## alansgail

Trudysmom said:


> That looks fine for the winter to me. I like wearing winter white. Creamy looking. Nice!


Awww, thanks Trudys! I may just wear it right away, I do love creams and grays in winter and this bag should do just fine, don't you think?
Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> Awww, thanks Trudys! I may just wear it right away, I do love creams and grays in winter and this bag should do just fine, don't you think?
> Thanks for the encouragement!


Oh for sure. I wear my winter white jeans A LOT. Also, my off white bags.


----------



## alansgail

Trudysmom said:


> Oh for sure. I wear my winter white jeans A LOT. Also, my off white bags.


Wow, thanks for that pic........just beautiful!!! I used to have an original small Dooney carpet bag in the bone color and I sold it.......regret it now! It was my very first Dooney and I worked hard to afford it. Now I guess I'm trying to replace it with a different model?
Thanks for posting your pic, it's awesome and that bag is wonderful!


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> Wow, thanks for that pic........just beautiful!!! I used to have an original small Dooney carpet bag in the bone color and I sold it.......regret it now! It was my very first Dooney and I worked hard to afford it. Now I guess I'm trying to replace it with a different model?
> Thanks for posting your pic, it's awesome and that bag is wonderful!


Yes, the Doctor's Bag is so neat, great size. I am expecting a "new" vintage in the mail very soon, I can't wait.


----------



## Twoboyz

applecidered said:


> Thought I'd post up some more pics!




So cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Oh for sure. I wear my winter white jeans A LOT. Also, my off white bags.




Great photo! Pretty bag


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> I must say that bag is simply adorable.....you inspired me so I bought this today on ebay.
> 
> Love the color and can't wait for Spring (if I can wait that long!) to start using her!




Congrats! Cute little bag, and I agree it's perfect for right now. I think winter whites look so chic.


----------



## applecidered

alansgail said:


> I must say that bag is simply adorable.....you inspired me so I bought this today on ebay.
> Love the color and can't wait for Spring (if I can wait that long!) to start using her!


I'm glad that you've found a bag! It is gorgeous. My mother's other bucket is a similar color and she wore that one a lot.


----------



## Trudysmom

My new Teton Tri-color Drawstring bag arrived yesterday. Wow, it is pretty. I love how the top comes off and there is a drawstring, two bags in one!


















And with the little mini me duck coin purse.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Trudysmom said:


> My new Teton Tri-color Drawstring bag arrived yesterday. Wow, it is pretty. I love how the top comes off and there is a drawstring, two bags in one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the little mini me duck coin purse.


just beautiful. 

tetons can become a habit very quickly!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> My new Teton Tri-color Drawstring bag arrived yesterday. Wow, it is pretty. I love how the top comes off and there is a drawstring, two bags in one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the little mini me duck coin purse.




Such a gorgeous color combination! I love it with the duck coin purse. I think I need one of those.  congrats!


----------



## alansgail

Epic vintage Dooney fail................

So I ordered a vintage Dooney drawstring bag (Ebay purchase) and was most excited to get it because of the color and condition......and price!
Well, the bag came and I gave it a cursory once over because I was otherwise occupied (hard to imagine me doing more than one thing at once but there you have it).
I thought the bag would clean up just fine but upon further examination I realized that the strap was not salvageable! The leather had worn off of it and no amount of cleaning was going to fix it..........alas this bag will be soon headed home to it's original owner.
Too bad because otherwise it was quite cute!

Moving on to better things........!!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Epic vintage Dooney fail................
> 
> So I ordered a vintage Dooney drawstring bag (Ebay purchase) and was most excited to get it because of the color and condition......and price!
> Well, the bag came and I gave it a cursory once over because I was otherwise occupied (hard to imagine me doing more than one thing at once but there you have it).
> I thought the bag would clean up just fine but upon further examination I realized that the strap was not salvageable! The leather had worn off of it and no amount of cleaning was going to fix it..........alas this bag will be soon headed home to it's original owner.
> Too bad because otherwise it was quite cute!
> 
> Moving on to better things........!!




I'm sorry to hear that. That's very disappointing.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. That's very disappointing.


Thx Twoboyz, guess that's just the way it goes sometimes when you purchase online, right?
I really looked forward to fixing her up but it's beyond my abilities........


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> Thx Twoboyz, guess that's just the way it goes sometimes when you purchase online, right?
> I really looked forward to fixing her up but it's beyond my abilities........


That is too bad. I try to get bags that are almost perfect or unused when I get vintage Dooney, so that works out great. Can you  send it back?


----------



## alansgail

Trudysmom said:


> That is too bad. I try to get bags that are almost perfect or unused when I get vintage Dooney, so that works out great. Can you  send it back?


Thx Trudys......yes I'm in the process of getting my $$ back. The bag was described as "excellent" on the exterior but they failed to mention the worn out strap and didn't show photos of it either........not good.


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> Thx Trudys......yes I'm in the process of getting my $$ back. The bag was described as "excellent" on the exterior but they failed to mention the worn out strap and didn't show photos of it either........not good.


Good, I hope it all works out!


----------



## alansgail

Trudysmom said:


> Good, I hope it all works out!


----------



## Trudysmom

I finally got a vintage family picture today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I finally got a vintage family picture today.




They look beautiful and each one unique. I love the frame around it. It truly does look like a family portrait


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> I finally got a vintage family picture today.



Great group photo Trudy and awesome vintages.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I finally got a vintage family picture today.




Oh wow!!! Sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## oldbaglover

Trudysmom said:


> I finally got a vintage family picture today.


Trudysmom: what is the style name of the little white bag? It is so cute.


----------



## Trudysmom

oldbaglover said:


> Trudysmom: what is the style name of the little white bag? It is so cute.


It is a really good sized bag, a doctor's satchel bag. I love the way it opens.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Trudysmom said:


> I finally got a vintage family picture today.



Gorgeous! I especially like the Teton drawstring bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I finally got a vintage family picture today.




These are so gorgeous and classic. Totally timeless.


----------



## latetotheparty

Trudysmom said:


> I finally got a vintage family picture today.


I love your bags too. I have the one on the left in red, but sadly it's all bent, I'm going to try a rehab on her eventually, I have the one in the middle, same color too, and I definitely love her, very roomy, I don't have a drawstring yet, the colors on yours are very classic.


----------



## Murphy47

Unbending a leather bag is usually pretty easy. 
Stuff with paper or towels, and put in sunlight. Turn periodically as it warms. As bends come out, add more paper. 
When it has unbent as much as possible, let cool. Remove towels and stuff with fresh paper/tissue. 
Hope this helps. 
There are more threads in the rehab section.


----------



## latetotheparty

Murphy47 said:


> Unbending a leather bag is usually pretty easy.
> Stuff with paper or towels, and put in sunlight. Turn periodically as it warms. As bends come out, add more paper.
> When it has unbent as much as possible, let cool. Remove towels and stuff with fresh paper/tissue.
> Hope this helps.
> There are more threads in the rehab section.


Murphy47, I have rehabbed Coach purses, dunking them with wild abandon, but I'm hesitant to try that with the dooney bags, since the leather is a lot stiffer. I will give your advice a try, thanks very much


----------



## Murphy47

No worries. I loaned my daughter one once ( never again) and she smoothed it when she put it back. 
That was all I could think of to do at the time; before I discovered this forum. 
It worked very well and I didn't feel of carrying it. 
Hope it works for you!


----------



## Trudysmom

oldbaglover said:


> Trudysmom: what is the style name of the little white bag? It is so cute.


I answered you with the name of the big white one. Sorry. The white coin purse is called Essex coin purse.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Adorable. And they look pristine.  You keep them in excellent condition.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> Adorable. And they look pristine.  You keep them in excellent condition.


They are both in perfect condition. I think the white one was not used.


----------



## Jane917

I am new to this forum, so excuse me if this is not the proper place for this message. I just ordered 2 new D&B bags. My rule is that for every new bag that comes in, one must go. In this case I have 2 old DB bags, and I am only letting one go. I am not sure where to post it. It is an equestrian AWL bag, dark green, purchased in the early 80s. It was the most expensive bag I had every purchased! I used it a lot at the time, but it has sat in a box for many many years. It is in good used condition, with some scratching of the brass and the leather trim on the bottom. I hate to go the eBay route. Is there a forum here for selling? So far I have not found one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Jane917 said:


> I am new to this forum, so excuse me if this is not the proper place for this message. I just ordered 2 new D&B bags. My rule is that for every new bag that comes in, one must go. In this case I have 2 old DB bags, and I am only letting one go. I am not sure where to post it. It is an equestrian AWL bag, dark green, purchased in the early 80s. It was the most expensive bag I had every purchased! I used it a lot at the time, but it has sat in a box for many many years. It is in good used condition, with some scratching of the brass and the leather trim on the bottom. I hate to go the eBay route. Is there a forum here for selling? So far I have not found one.




I don't think there is any selling allowed here. There is a Facebook group called Dawn's Deals on Dooneys. You have to request access, but once in you can post your items for sale. Good luck.


----------



## Jane917

Does anyone know what years the AWL bags were in production? I have 2 AWL bags....one is the classic equestrian bag that I bought in the early 80s....soon after my second son was born (or maybe just before in 1982. My other one is a dark dark navy, hobo/bucket shaped, that I got from a friend, so I don't know when the original purchase was. I haven't carried my D&Bs in years due to lack of pockets, but have just ordered  couple of new styles. So glad to see they now add pockets.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I believe Dooney was started in 1975 and the AWL was one of the first lines.


----------



## Justin392

I recently purchased a vintage Dooney and Bourke Teton Drawstring bag and am in the process of rehabing it.  I just wanted to share my pictures and see if anyone had any advice for me as I go through the rehab process.  This is my first vintage Dooney and Bourke bag and I have absolutely no clue how to rehab All-Weather Leather.  As of now, all I have done is wipe down the bone colored portion of the bag using a soft cotton cloth that I slightly dampened with distilled water and a mild bar soap -- as per the suggestion of the Dooney and Bourke website.  This removed almost all of the marks on the bone colored portion; however, a small stain still remains above the All-Weather duck seal.  Any tips on how to remove this?  It isn't noticeable, as it is covered by the kiltie tassels, but I would still like to remove it if possible.  Also, the navy trim at the top of the bag is a bit worn; is it possible to touch this up in anyway?  Any advice on how to rehab vintage Dooney and Bourke bags would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Justin392 said:


> I recently purchased a vintage Dooney and Bourke Teton Drawstring bag and am in the process of rehabing it.  I just wanted to share my pictures and see if anyone had any advice for me as I go through the rehab process.  This is my first vintage Dooney and Bourke bag and I have absolutely no clue how to rehab All-Weather Leather.  As of now, all I have done is wipe down the bone colored portion of the bag using a soft cotton cloth that I slightly dampened with distilled water and a mild bar soap -- as per the suggestion of the Dooney and Bourke website.  This removed almost all of the marks on the bone colored portion; however, a small stain still remains above the All-Weather duck seal.  Any tips on how to remove this?  It isn't noticeable, as it is covered by the kiltie tassels, but I would still like to remove it if possible.  Also, the navy trim at the top of the bag is a bit worn; is it possible to touch this up in anyway?  Any advice on how to rehab vintage Dooney and Bourke bags would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933062
> View attachment 2933063
> View attachment 2933064
> View attachment 2933065
> View attachment 2933066
> View attachment 2933067



Hi

Your best bet might be the coach rehab and rescue thread.  Some of the posters there are also dooney lovers. 

I have vintage dooneys, and have dunked ( i use cold water and woolite for colors, your mileage may vary...) and touched up worn spots with leather dye or acrylic paint mixed with conditioner.   Important to touch up, if needed, while the bag is dry, to assure best color match.   And careful not to over-condition, as these bags don't seem to absorb conditioner as deeply. 

Opinions vary on dunking dooney, because of the treated leather.  Can only say that I've had good experiences doing so. Same with conditioning...but these bags are vintage.  And they do get very dry. 

Good luck, and have fun!  Vintage awl bags, especially Tetons, are addictive!

Oh, and the "horsekeeping" site's dooney section is an excellent source of info on vintage awl bags.


----------



## Justin392

lonesomeoctober said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Your best bet might be the coach rehab and rescue thread.  Some of the posters there are also dooney lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> I have vintage dooneys, and have dunked ( i use cold water and woolite for colors, your mileage may vary...) and touched up worn spots with leather dye or acrylic paint mixed with conditioner.   Important to touch up, if needed, while the bag is dry, to assure best color match.   And careful not to over-condition, as these bags don't seem to absorb conditioner as deeply.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions vary on dunking dooney, because of the treated leather.  Can only say that I've had good experiences doing so. Same with conditioning...but these bags are vintage.  And they do get very dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, and have fun!  Vintage awl bags, especially Tetons, are addictive!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the "horsekeeping" site's dooney section is an excellent source of info on vintage awl bags.




I'm hesitant to dunk and/or condition this bag because the leather is treated, as you said. I've heard over and over again not to do either of these things with All-Weather bags, but then I've heard that some people do one or both of these with great success. Maybe after hearing about other rehabbers experiences with these bags, I could be swayed to try these techniques.

I love this bag, especially the color combinations! I had mistakenly assumed though that all Dooney and Bourke drawstring bags could be worn crossbody; however, this obviously isn't the case.  I was so excited about the prospect of owning a Teton drawstring for $20 that I didn't really bother to examine the strap length, I just hurriedly placed my bid. So sadly, I think this may just be a fun rehab and rehome project. 

Trust me, I am constantly using that website! It is a great resource! I also use vintagedooney.com. Looking through their huge lists of bags, both currently being sold and those that have sold in the past, has taught me which features need to be present on certain bag styles in order for them to be authentic.


----------



## lisab2

Hi everyone!  These two bags have been sitting in the top of my closet for at least 20 years.  I have been trying to figure out if they are worth anything but I'm not sure what they are called.  I think they are satchels?  The brown one is quite a bit bigger than the black.  Does anyone here know what these are called?  P.S.  They both have a shoulder or cross body strap.


----------



## Cazu1107

I have four vintage D&B and ai love them. I don't know how to share a picture


----------



## Nebo

Cazu1107 said:


> I have four vintage D&B and ai love them. I don't know how to share a picture


You can find the instructions in FAQ on the general forum at the bottom.
Short version_ go to blue icon Post a reply at the bottom of our posts. Choose Manage attachments, add photos, smaller then 1500 pxl, follow instructions and then post a reply.


----------



## Catbird9

lisab2 said:


> Hi everyone!  These two bags have been sitting in the top of my closet for at least 20 years.  I have been trying to figure out if they are worth anything but I'm not sure what they are called.  I think they are satchels?  The brown one is quite a bit bigger than the black.  Does anyone here know what these are called?  P.S.  They both have a shoulder or cross body strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941444



You don't give the measurements of the bags, so I can only share what I can see based on the way the leather trim wraps around the duck seal. The line with that type of trim is called "Vintage." The two you have are "vintage satchels" which were made in different sizes, for example:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/641-R729-ziptop-vintage-taupebt.htm

Horsekeeping has a wealth of information for the vintage (meaning the time period, mid 1980s-late 1990s) Dooney & Bourke fan!


----------



## Catbird9

Justin392 said:


> I'm hesitant to dunk and/or condition this bag because the leather is treated, as you said. I've heard over and over again not to do either of these things with All-Weather bags, but then I've heard that some people do one or both of these with great success. Maybe after hearing about other rehabbers experiences with these bags, I could be swayed to try these techniques.
> 
> I love this bag, especially the color combinations! I had mistakenly assumed though that all Dooney and Bourke drawstring bags could be worn crossbody; however, this obviously isn't the case.  I was so excited about the prospect of owning a Teton drawstring for $20 that I didn't really bother to examine the strap length, I just hurriedly placed my bid. So sadly, I think this may just be a fun rehab and rehome project.
> 
> Trust me, I am constantly using that website! It is a great resource! I also use vintagedooney.com. Looking through their huge lists of bags, both currently being sold and those that have sold in the past, has taught me which features need to be present on certain bag styles in order for them to be authentic.



I have a little experience with rehabbing Dooney AWL items, so I'll share what I've found.

My first project was a Fir and British Tan credit card wallet that someone had painted on with glitter glue or paint of some kind. When I saw it in the thrift store, I thought "What a sacrilege!" LOL! Anyway I bought it, thinking I would see if the stuff would come off. I gently rubbed on it with a fingertip moistened with saliva. It started coming off! Slowly and gently, using good old "spit and polish", scraping lightly with a fingernail, I finally got all the glittery fragments off. This was a labor of love and patience, as you can imagine. But at the end of an hours-long process, I ended up with a beautiful, hardly-used wallet that I totally love. The technique didn't appear to damage the leather or ruin the finish.

Recently, I used this same "spit and polish" technique on a Dark Chocolate Vintage Credit Card wallet that had some small areas of unknown light-colored marks on it. The "saliva rub" worked there too.

And I successfully used the same method to remove some superficial silver paint (?) streaks from a British Tan wallet.

Please note that I can't really recommend this technique, due to the questionable hygiene involved. Proceed at your own risk! But it is amazing what spit and fingernails can remove, from all kinds of surfaces! 

I've rehabbed several AWL wallets. My first step is usually to clean them all over with an alcohol- and fragrance-free baby wipe. If they aren't very dirty I will skip this step and just use a damp cloth. I then use a very light application of Howard Leather Conditioner on both the trim and the AWL. So far I have had good results with this. It does not seem to darken the trim or strap leather, and it leaves a soft sheen on the AWL. I also think it protects the trim and strap leather, which is not weather proof.

Fiebing's Edge Kote (brown) is useful for touching up superficial scratches on Burnt Cedar trim. Use a very fine tipped watercolor paintbrush and use a very light touch. Blend with a tiny dab of conditioner. LESS IS BEST! Fiebing's can leave a dull finish on AWL (I tried it on a hidden area of Dark Chocolate AWL) , so I would only use it -- very sparingly! -- on Burnt Cedar trim.

Some people have apparently used Fiebing's to redo the edges of straps and duck seals, but I don't have the skill or patience to try that yet!


----------



## Nml85

I was looking at a ghurka rover satchel and thought, hmmm, this looks familiar...it looks a lot like on old awl satchel I had stashed away in my closet.  I think I'll dust her off....


----------



## Catbird9

DARK TAUPE?

I believe I've spotted an example of Taupe and (rare) Dark Taupe AWL colors side by side. What do you think?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4ecdda5


----------



## Catbird9

Nml85 said:


> I was looking at a ghurka rover satchel and thought, hmmm, this looks familiar...it looks a lot like on old awl satchel I had stashed away in my closet.  I think I'll dust her off....



Nice. I've seen several high-end bags recently that show strong influences of early Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## Rioni Lover

Hi all I just picked up 2 vintage Donkey's....What is the "Dunking" process? I've seen it mentioned on a couple of threads but not sure what it means.


----------



## Catbird9

"Dunking" means hand washing the bag by immersing it in water. There are many ways to do this, but I would be hesitant to try it on a vintage AWL Dooney. Here's a description of the process done on an older Coach bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=16496572&postcount=19


----------



## Catbird9

Here's a very informative blog by someone who dunked an AWL Dooney. Scroll down to the entry dated May 4, 2012. Lots of pix.

http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com


----------



## Rioni Lover

Thanks Catbird, very informative...


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know what color this bag is? I'm pretty sure it is not navy.

Air Force Blue?
Cadet Blue?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## oldbaglover

I own this bag in a very dark navy.  You may want to check horsekeeping.com which is very helpful for identifying vintage Dooney.


----------



## Marisaa

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks! I've checked horsekeeping.com and the closest one I found is the top one below, which she says is Air Force Blue.
> 
> And the one below that, showing cadet blue next to Air Force Blue, from this great eBay guide http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html
> 
> I've put the one I originally asked about below that, for comparison.
> 
> Colors are hard to judge because of variations in lighting, cameras, and monitors, but I'm leaning toward calling it cadet blue. I'll know more when I see the bag in person!


Cadet blue, positive. Very nice color!


----------



## Catbird9

Thanks!


----------



## sagg99

I found this the other day at Savers for $10.00! I think it may be the elusive Dk Taupe, it is a pre rwb tag era bag, but after the green DB tag.


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> I found this the other day at Savers for $10.00! I think it may be the elusive Dk Taupe, it is a pre rwb tag era bag, but after the green DB tag.
> View attachment 2993878



Great find! I wish there was a Savers near me. My best finds have been in local, out-of-the -way thirft stores, usually run by a charity or church. Often the volunteer staff aren't aware of what they have and will just price all purses at $2 -$5.


----------



## Catbird9

Found this at a local consignment store. It was love at first touch (nothing feels like a vintage Dooney!) This is my first AWL drawstring, a Teton in Navy, Olive Brown and Ivy.


----------



## Trudysmom

Catbird9 said:


> Found this at a local consignment store. It was love at first touch (nothing feels like a vintage Dooney!) This is my first AWL drawstring, a Teton in Navy, Olive Brown and Ivy.


Beautiful! They do feel so nice.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great find.


----------



## Catbird9

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great find.



Thanks!

I thought it might be interesting to show a comparison of Dooney Navy AWL, and Cadet Blue (I believe) side by side. These are the two most recent additions to my growing collection.


----------



## Trudysmom

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I thought it might be interesting to show a comparison of Dooney Navy AWL, and Cadet Blue (I believe) side by side. These are the two most recent additions to my growing collection.


Very pretty, nice to see the difference.


----------



## Catbird9

Now this is _different_: a vintage AWL Dooney drawstring decorated with grommets in the shape of Minnie Mouse's head.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Now this is _different_: a vintage AWL Dooney drawstring decorated with grommets in the shape of Minnie Mouse's head.


@catbird, what you call different I call something else...lol...but hey, Disney has partnered with them.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I thought it might be interesting to show a comparison of Dooney Navy AWL, and Cadet Blue (I believe) side by side. These are the two most recent additions to my growing collection.



Great finds, friend!  Just a thought on the blues-they can be really tricky!  Funny I see the Aegean Blue now, in 2015.  Do they name colors after oceans re:  Mediterranean blue.

Love love love the French Blue!  So electric...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

sagg99 said:


> I found this the other day at Savers for $10.00! I think it may be the elusive Dk Taupe, it is a pre rwb tag era bag, but after the green DB tag.
> View attachment 2993878



@sagg, quite the find!  I do so like taupe.  Are you sure the fob goes with that bag?  What were you able to find out?

I ordered a brand new taupe Dooney drawstring and I am anxious to show you guys.  Lord and Taylor did 25% off, free shipping, no sales tax cause store folded out of Texas.  What could a girl do?  

I need to go to thirst stores more often!  Ppl charging $50 for a strap?  Heck, I can get a whole PURSE for $20!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> DARK TAUPE?
> 
> I believe I've spotted an example of Taupe and (rare) Dark Taupe AWL colors side by side. What do you think?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4ecdda5



They both look like taupe to me, gal.  

I had a Ford Taurus back in the early 1990s and I never knew how to describe the color.  Then I found out it was taupe.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> DARK TAUPE?
> 
> I believe I've spotted an example of Taupe and (rare) Dark Taupe AWL colors side by side. What do you think?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4ecdda5



I think they might be the same color taupe.  The taupe has developed a patina on the lower part of the keychain...look up around the top of the keychain.  It looks a lot lighter.  

What say you?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think they might be the same color taupe.  The taupe has developed a patina on the lower part of the keychain...look up around the top of the keychain.  It looks a lot lighter.
> 
> What say you?



Could be! I'm still trying to find an example of dark taupe. I guess the only conclusive proof would be a bag that still had the white sticker with color code DT on it.


----------



## Catbird9

Speaking of Dark Taupe, here's a pic from a recent eBay listing (not mine, but I was tempted to buy it!) for a Teton in Khaki, Dark Taupe, and Saddle Tan.


----------



## Raven3766

I have been thrifting for 12 years. I have found so many D&B's; many for under $10. I think they are the most under rated designer bags. The leather is unbelievable. Anyway, I want to share and began to clean. I feel as though I am doing them an injustice. I have about 15, just recently purchased a black drawstring for $12.99. Thrifting prices have gone up. I have about 6 more, but I think I have to sell; it's just too many. How do you decide which to let go? I don't believe I can save the wallet.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150616_092641-1_zpss5dvojqo.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150616_095023-1_zpsxqu4jd2o.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150616_095138_zpssjah8pjw.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Rioni Lover

Wow you've got some classic beauties there.. I couldn't part with any of them&#128527;


----------



## Catbird9

Raven3766 said:


> I have been thrifting for 12 years. I have found so many D&B's; many for under $10. I think they are the most under rated designer bags. The leather is unbelievable. Anyway, I want to share and began to clean. I feel as though I am doing them an injustice. I have about 15, just recently purchased a black drawstring for $12.99. Thrifting prices have gone up. I have about 6 more, but I think I have to sell; it's just too many. How do you decide which to let go? I don't believe I can save the wallet.



Lucky you...awesome finds! That red zip top is beautiful.

My best thrift store find was a taupe shoulder satchel for $2 at the local church charity shop. It was too big for me so I cleaned it up and sold it.

I know what you mean, it's hard to decide which ones to keep and which  to sell. I like to be able to use a bag, not just collect and have it  sit on a shelf, so I keep the ones I like to carry, and sell the ones  that don't quite fit my wardrobe, lifestyle, carrying capacity, and  storage space available.


----------



## Raven3766

Catbird9 said:


> Lucky you...awesome finds! That red zip top is beautiful.
> 
> My best thrift store find was a taupe shoulder satchel for $2 at the local church charity shop. It was too big for me so I cleaned it up and sold it.
> 
> I know what you mean, it's hard to decide which ones to keep and which  to sell. I like to be able to use a bag, not just collect and have it  sit on a shelf, so I keep the ones I like to carry, and sell the ones  that's don't quite fit my wardrobe, lifestyle, carrying capacity, and  storage space available.


Yes, you are right. I love the red, ostrich and ? I will give away and sell; really don't have a choice. I have 3 major collections; vintage Gucci and Coach. I just love a nice vintage handbag!


----------



## Raven3766

Rioni Lover said:


> Wow you've got some classic beauties there.. I couldn't part with any of them&#128527;


Thanks, but some will have to move on to greener pasture's.


----------



## Raven3766

Seriuosly move on, here are the rest....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150616_103722-1_zpskpzzb0gk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Rioni Lover

Hey what about trading them in?  Have you heard of that policy?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Raven3766 said:


> Seriuosly move on, here are the rest....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150616_103722-1_zpskpzzb0gk.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



It would be really hard for me to pass up a Dooney for $6!  The thing is, if I am not going to use it...  @Raven you could EASILY resale those Doonies for about $30 each. The red zip top is great and worth more cause of its color.

I am totally guilty of buying things because I got a great price on it, but now what?  I have nice vintage Doonies I don't use!  I guess I have been thinking that no matter how great the price if I am not gonna use it what AM I doing???

Enjoyed looking at your collection. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Speaking of Dark Taupe, here's a pic from a recent eBay listing (not mine, but I was tempted to buy it!) for a Teton in Khaki, Dark Taupe, and Saddle Tan.



The taupe looks like gray...kinda.


----------



## Raven3766

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It would be really hard for me to pass up a Dooney for $6!  The thing is, if I am not going to use it...  @Raven you could EASILY resale those Doonies for about $30 each. The red zip top is great and worth more cause of its color.
> 
> I am totally guilty of buying things because I got a great price on it, but now what?  I have nice vintage Doonies I don't use!  I guess I have been thinking that no matter how great the price if I am not gonna use it what AM I doing???
> 
> Enjoyed looking at your collection. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


Well I started thrifing years ago and it was easy to purchase. Now I pass up Dooney's and have to sell or give some away.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

You can trade in a bag with Dooney.  They will give you a credit for half the original retail value for use on a new bag that has a retail value at least as high as the one you are trading in.  It's one for one,  you can't combine credits.  If you choose a bag with a lower retail value,  you lose part of your trade in credit.


----------



## Catbird9

lavenderjunkie said:


> You can trade in a bag with Dooney.  They will give you a credit for half the original retail value for use on a new bag that has a retail value at least as high as the one you are trading in.  It's one for one,  you can't combine credits.  If you choose a bag with a lower retail value,  you lose part of your trade in credit.



Interesting, thanks for the information.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> You can trade in a bag with Dooney.  They will give you a credit for half the original retail value for use on a new bag that has a retail value at least as high as the one you are trading in.  It's one for one,  you can't combine credits.  If you choose a bag with a lower retail value,  you lose part of your trade in credit.



@lavender, so if I trade in a bag that was worth $300 in 1994 I get $150 credit towards a new bag?  What if said bag is missing strap, fob, or both?


----------



## Raven3766

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It would be really hard for me to pass up a Dooney for $6!  The thing is, if I am not going to use it...  @Raven you could EASILY resale those Doonies for about $30 each. The red zip top is great and worth more cause of its color.
> 
> I am totally guilty of buying things because I got a great price on it, but now what?  I have nice vintage Doonies I don't use!  I guess I have been thinking that no matter how great the price if I am not gonna use it what AM I doing???
> 
> Enjoyed looking at your collection. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


Trade? Great option!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

As far as I know,  they don't care about the condition of the bag or missing accessories if you are doing the trade in.  So if the strap is an accessory and it's missing,  no problem.  But if there are no handles and no straps,  I don't know what they would do.
There is a time limit for the trade in,  and a maximum of 6 per year, I think.
Also new bag must be purchased thru Dooney dot com customer service,  and must be at full price.
So,  if you traded a bag with a retail of $300, your credit would be $150 toward the purchase of a bag with a price of $300 or more.   Doesn't matter what you originally paid for the bag you are trading... you could have gotten it on sale or at full price or for just a few $.


If the new bag you select has a retail of less than $300 them may do a partial credit.... let's say the bag was $260,  then you might get a credit of half, or $130,  and lose the rest of your trade in credit.  Not sure about this,  as the rules are a bit confusing.  You can call Dooney CS for more info.


----------



## zippy14u

My Green label and Heatstamp collection. Waiting for this 'Green label' bag to arrive


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great vintage bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

zippy14u said:


> My Green label and Heatstamp collection. Waiting for this 'Green label' bag to arrive




Beautiful collection. They are in great shape.


----------



## zippy14u

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great vintage bags.


Thank you


----------



## Trudysmom

zippy14u said:


> My Green label and Heatstamp collection. Waiting for this 'Green label' bag to arrive


Are those Dooney and Bourke? I haven't seen them.


----------



## zippy14u

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful collection. They are in great shape.


Thank you, funny what one bag can do (Navy blue bag, far right  was the beginning)


----------



## Catbird9

zippy14u said:


> My Green label and Heatstamp collection. Waiting for this 'Green label' bag to arrive



Beautiful collection of early Dooneys. They do sort of take hold of you, don't they?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

zippy14u said:


> My Green label and Heatstamp collection. Waiting for this 'Green label' bag to arrive


Very, very nice...and the condition?  Fabulous!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Trudysmom said:


> Are those Dooney and Bourke? I haven't seen them.



Yes, @Trudysmom.  Gorgeous old school Doonies-imma say early to mid eighties but @zippy might correct me.


----------



## Trudysmom

I haven't noticed the side buckle before. They are beautiful. These are my  vintage bags. The older bags are so nice.


----------



## Catbird9

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't noticed the side buckle before. They are beautiful. These are my  vintage bags. The older bags are so nice.



Those are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catbird9

Anyone collecting the very early Dooneys should check this out:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/237480..._search_query=dooney bourke&ref=sr_gallery_12

Disclaimer: I have no personal connection with the listing other than wishing I could afford to buy it!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone collecting the very early Dooneys should check this out:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/237480..._search_query=dooney bourke&ref=sr_gallery_12
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no personal connection with the listing other than wishing I could afford to buy it!




What a treat!  I don't recall ever having seen a purse with an intact fob from what must be 1981 or 82...great find, @catbird...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't noticed the side buckle before. They are beautiful. These are my  vintage bags. The older bags are so nice.



That is one sharp doctors bag, gal!  Wow! &#128563;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That is one sharp doctors bag, gal!  Wow! &#128563;


From Dooney site on Etsy:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

More early Dooney.  Didn't know they made kinda like this.  I estimate mid-eighties:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/230892322/rare-vintage-genuine-dooney-bourke


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> From Dooney site on Etsy:



That is a work of art!


----------



## Raven3766

eyeoftheleopard said:


> From Dooney site on Etsy:


That is pretty!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

This gal on that big auction site always has vintage Dooney that will make a girl walk like a BOSS:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400915717700?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## anghouse97

file:///Users/GHouseMac/Desktop/IMG_3425.jpg

I just got this Surrey bag and wondering if anyone knows how to rehab it? The previous owner stained the tan leather lining; it's quite dark now. I'm not sure if it can be returned to its former glory, but any advice would be great!


----------



## Catbird9

anghouse97 said:


> file:///Users/GHouseMac/Desktop/IMG_3425.jpg
> 
> I just got this Surrey bag and wondering if anyone knows how to rehab it? The previous owner stained the tan leather lining; it's quite dark now. I'm not sure if it can be returned to its former glory, but any advice would be great!



I can't see your picture unfortunately, so it's hard to say what techniques might work.

The Coach rehab and rescue thread might be a good place to post your question also, with pictures if you can get them to upload.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html#post25247727


----------



## anghouse97

I posted the photo below! I'm new to this, sorry about that!


----------



## Catbird9

anghouse97 said:


> I posted the photo below! I'm new to this, sorry about that!



That's a classic bag! 

Here's an article on general refurbishing techniques for Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather bags.

https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpre...shing-all-weather-leather-dooney-bourke-bags/

The dark stains on the British Tan trim on your Surrey are probably not going to come out, however.  After a cleaning and treatment with a good conditioner, you might come to appreciate the rich patina and character of your bag -- dark stains and all. I think it's great!

Have fun with your rehab project!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Any of you ladies recognize this bag? It has a nickel fob, if that helps.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

More pics:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And, of course, the tag.  The first two characters are B and O in case you can't read it:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Any of you ladies recognize this bag? It has a nickel fob, if that helps.



There's a similar one on Horsekeeping:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/477-misc-unknown-black.htm

This guide says the nickel duck fobs were used from 1998-2000, and the serial number starting with B would indicate Made in USA.

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> There's a similar one on Horsekeeping:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/477-misc-unknown-black.htm
> 
> This guide says the nickel duck fobs were used from 1998-2000, and the serial number starting with B would indicate Made in USA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


@catbird, you sly little fox!  Aren't you a Sherlock Holmes...thank you!  If Paula does not know what this little purse is, then no one does, seewhatimsayin'?

I had checked her site but overlooked the little guy somehow.  A fresh pair of eyes always helps...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

My new AWL satchel from 1986.  I snagged it for a killer deal while the others were fighting over authenticity re:  it does not have feet or a tag so it is not authentic.  Whoopsie!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> My new AWL satchel from 1986.  I snagged it for a killer deal while the others were fighting over authenticity re:  it does not have feet or a tag so it is not authentic.  Whoopsie!



Great bag!


----------



## Catbird9

Anyone know what color is the Original Small Horseshoe bag in the middle, between the (certain) Taupe wallet and the (certain) Wheat Porthole Clutch?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone know what color is the Original Small Horseshoe bag in the middle, between the (certain) Taupe wallet and the (certain) Wheat Porthole Clutch?


I think the AWL color Old Gold.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone know what color is the Original Small Horseshoe bag in the middle, between the (certain) Taupe wallet and the (certain) Wheat Porthole Clutch?



Scratch that if the bag is pre AWL, meaning early 80s.  I am unsure of the colors available then.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think the AWL color Old Gold.



I thought that might be a possibility too. Either that or Mushroom, but it seems to me Mushroom is more brown.

Here is an example of Mushroom (from Horsekeeping):


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Scratch that if the bag is pre AWL, meaning early 80s.  I am unsure of the colors available then.



It's definitely AWL, pre-tag era. It has a duck emblem on the back, but no sewn-in red white and blue cloth tag.


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> It's definitely AWL, pre-tag era. It has a duck emblem on the back, but no sewn-in red white and blue cloth tag.



Regarding the missing RW&B cloth tag, apparently Dooney licensed a  Japanese company to produce their bags in the early 1990s. So I am  concluding it is NOT pre-tag, but made in Japan under license.

Further research on the color: it IS probably Old Gold, thank you eyeoftheleopard! Here is a picture from a 1994 Dooney catalog showing a large Horseshoe that looks like the same color as my little gal.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Regarding the missing RW&B cloth tag, apparently Dooney licensed a  Japanese company to produce their bags in the early 1990s. So I am  concluding it is NOT pre-tag, but made in Japan under license.
> 
> Further research on the color: it IS probably Old Gold, thank you eyeoftheleopard! Here is a picture from a 1994 Dooney catalog showing a large Horseshoe that looks like the same color as my little gal.


So it needs a duck fob, yes?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Old school advertisement.  This says made in thirteen colors:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> So it needs a duck fob, yes?



Yes, actually it came to me with a duck fob on it, but I had switched that to a DB fob, thinking it was an older, pre-tag bag. Now I know better, so I put the duck fob back on.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone know what color is the Original Small Horseshoe bag in the middle, between the (certain) Taupe wallet and the (certain) Wheat Porthole Clutch?




@catbird, you can't help and love this gal on Etsy!  She has an OBVIOUS love for Dooney and her prices are reasonable.  Check out this fantastic Porthole Clutch she has for sale.  She lists it as taupe.  I am wondering if your mystery bag is taupe...just a different shade than the taupe wallet.


https://www.etsy.com/listing/238688...favorite_listing_id=238688920&show_panel=true


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> It's definitely AWL, pre-tag era. It has a duck emblem on the back, but no sewn-in red white and blue cloth tag.




I think you are right! Bet you it is pre-tag!  It came out the same time my no tag circa1986 satchel did...

Leave the DB fob on, gf!  You had it right all along...


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird, you can't help and love this gal on Etsy!  She has an OBVIOUS love for Dooney and her prices are reasonable.  Check out this fantastic Porthole Clutch she has for sale.  She lists it as taupe.  I am wondering if your mystery bag is taupe...just a different shade than the taupe wallet.
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/238688...favorite_listing_id=238688920&show_panel=true



Yes, I love her bags and descriptions. She's on my Favorites list. I think she might be using special lighting that gives a mellow golden tone to her photos.

I think the bag you linked above really is Taupe -- it's a Large Horseshoe, but the same seller does have a Bone Porthole Clutch: https://www.etsy.com/listing/237243071/free-ship-pristine-dooney-bourke-all?ref=related-1

Just to muddy the waters even further as far as identifying colors, check out this listing for what I THINK is an Old Gold Small Vintage Zip Top:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191618235129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Notice how some of the pictures make the bag look a totally different color!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, I love her bags and descriptions. She's on my Favorites list. I think she might be using special lighting that gives a mellow golden tone to her photos.
> 
> I think the bag you linked above really is Taupe -- it's a Large Horseshoe, but the same seller does have a Bone Porthole Clutch: https://www.etsy.com/listing/237243071/free-ship-pristine-dooney-bourke-all?ref=related-1
> 
> Just to muddy the waters even further as far as identifying colors, check out this listing for what I THINK is an Old Gold Small Vintage Zip Top:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191618235129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Notice how some of the pictures make the bag look a totally different color!




My head hurts.  Thinking big thoughts hurts. Lol.  I am off the Hall of Shame for now-someone keeps reporting my comments and I am not much for pissing contests.  Anyhoo, color is tough, gal, real tough.  Allow me to post this bit of fun that you prolly have (which none of match your porthole lol):


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, I love her bags and descriptions. She's on my Favorites list. I think she might be using special lighting that gives a mellow golden tone to her photos.
> 
> I think the bag you linked above really is Taupe -- it's a Large Horseshoe, but the same seller does have a Bone Porthole Clutch: https://www.etsy.com/listing/237243071/free-ship-pristine-dooney-bourke-all?ref=related-1
> 
> Just to muddy the waters even further as far as identifying colors, check out this listing for what I THINK is an Old Gold Small Vintage Zip Top:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191618235129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Notice how some of the pictures make the bag look a totally different color!






I call the color on that porthole creamy brown.  Eh?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> My head hurts.  Thinking big thoughts hurts. Lol.  I am off the Hall of Shame for now-someone keeps reporting my comments and I am not much for pissing contests.  Anyhoo, color is tough, gal, real tough.  Allow me to post this bit of fun that you prolly have (which none of match your porthole lol):
> 
> View attachment 3053725



Yes, I love that picture of the drawstrings in all the colors! I have a copy of that in my research file. You're right, colors are tough.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I call the color on that porthole creamy brown.  Eh?



I've noticed a lot of people call Bone "cream" or "ivory." And Taupe becomes "beige."

My eyes are starting to zone out on colors, I've looked at so many.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I've noticed a lot of people call Bone "cream" or "ivory." And Taupe becomes "beige."
> 
> My eyes are starting to zone out on colors, I've looked at so many.



Have you considered Wheat and Dark Taupe?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> My head hurts.  Thinking big thoughts hurts. Lol.  I am off the Hall of Shame for now-someone keeps reporting my comments and I am not much for pissing contests.  Anyhoo, color is tough, gal, real tough.  Allow me to post this bit of fun that you prolly have (which none of match your porthole lol):
> 
> View attachment 3053725




That French Blue is to die for.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I've noticed a lot of people call Bone "cream" or "ivory." And Taupe becomes "beige."
> 
> My eyes are starting to zone out on colors, I've looked at so many.




OMG...you HAVE to see this vintage keychain.  It sold for $17.50!  I DIE!

http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-...fob-new-in-box-brown-all-weather-leather.html


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> OMG...you HAVE to see this vintage keychain.  It sold for $17.50!  I DIE!
> 
> http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-...fob-new-in-box-brown-all-weather-leather.html



Somebody got a great deal!


----------



## tristaeliseh

eyeoftheleopard said:


> My head hurts.  Thinking big thoughts hurts. Lol.  I am off the Hall of Shame for now-someone keeps reporting my comments and I am not much for pissing contests.  Anyhoo, color is tough, gal, real tough.  Allow me to post this bit of fun that you prolly have (which none of match your porthole lol):
> 
> View attachment 3053725


Those colors... *drools*


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Went to Goodwill today trolling for vintage Doonies.  The worst crap out for sale.  Closest I got to a Dooney was a battered stained cloth Ralph Lauren. &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Somebody got a great deal!



Hey gal you know that cloth Essex hybrid you posted on the authentication thread?  Part of my area of study is early to mid eighties Doonies.  You know, the green tags and ones with the D& B fob.  At any rate, I think it is authentic for certain.  I have come across some cloth ones here lately.  I have a red cloth coming in the mail and I will be anxious to show it to you.  Should be here Monday.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A vintage cloth Green tag Dooney:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> A vintage cloth Green tag Dooney:



Great find!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Great find!



So what have YOU Gotten lately?  Anything cool?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> So what have YOU Gotten lately?  Anything cool?



Nothing since the small horseshoe I posted here a while back. I need to sell a couple of things before I buy any more!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Nothing since the small horseshoe I posted here a while back. I need to sell a couple of things before I buy any more!


It is gorgeous.  Wish I knew where your shop is...I am ALWAYS trolling about for Dooney...and Dooney key chains...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Nothing since the small horseshoe I posted here a while back. I need to sell a couple of things before I buy any more!




Check out this lovely little number.  $100 is a decent price, I think:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Check out this lovely little number.  $100 is a decent price, I think:
> 
> View attachment 3063266



Beautiful! Rare too, with the matching trim. Nice find.

I have one of those in Wheat that I'm carrying right now...I love it!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Beautiful! Rare too, with the matching trim. Nice find.
> 
> I have one of those in Wheat that I'm carrying right now...I love it!



Oh I didn't buy it.  Should I of?

Check out this vintage "new" Lockhart:
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m567065907

So you decided that the color was wheat?  Old Gold was not one of the original AWL colors...


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh I didn't buy it.  Should I of?
> 
> Check out this vintage "new" Lockhart:
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m567065907
> 
> So you decided that the color was wheat?  Old Gold was not one of the original AWL colors...



Right, I think Old Gold came out around 1993. 

So, my Porthole Clutch is Wheat, my Small Horseshoe is Old Gold I'm pretty sure. Pic below shows them side by side. Porthole on the right, Small Horseshoe in the middle (wearing the wrong fob, should be a duck fob.)


----------



## Catbird9

I was poking around in an antique store today and found a Crescent hobo, I couldn't resist.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Right, I think Old Gold came out around 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> So, my Porthole Clutch is Wheat, my Small Horseshoe is Old Gold I'm pretty sure. Pic below shows them side by side. Porthole on the right, Small Horseshoe in the middle (wearing the wrong fob, should be a duck fob.)




No, I thin it is wearing the correct fob.  Is it a no tag bag or a green tag?  You said it had no tag-that makes it an early 80s horseshoe, right?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I was poking around in an antique store today and found a Crescent hobo, I couldn't resist.




A www, such nice condition!  Did you get a bargain?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> No, I thin it is wearing the correct fob.  Is it a no tag bag or a green tag?  You said it had no tag-that makes it an early 80s horseshoe, right?



 It does not have a tag inside, no sign of one ever being there, but the color is not an early 80s color, it is an early 90s color. 

Maybe they just forgot to put the tag in, or they ran out of tags that day, or it was destined for an outlet store so never got a tag....big mystery!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> A www, such nice condition!  Did you get a bargain?



I think so, $20. I'm happy!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> It does not have a tag inside, no sign of one ever being there, but the color is not an early 80s color, it is an early 90s color.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just forgot to put the tag in, or they ran out of tags that day, or it was destined for an outlet store so never got a tag....big mystery!




Are you certain there is no way it is 80s bag?  That would explain no tag and DB fob perfectly...


----------



## MrsKC

Catbird9 said:


> I was poking around in an antique store today and found a Crescent hobo, I couldn't resist.


Lovely addition to to your collection!


----------



## oldbaglover

Catbird9 said:


> I was poking around in an antique store today and found a Crescent hobo, I couldn't resist.


Wow what a find!  That bag looks like its in new condition!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And all that for $20???  Who could resist a crescent bag for twennie dolla?  Not I...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@catbird we can't comment on Hall of Shame so I will save it for here.  This one really takes the cake...lmfao:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird we can't comment on Hall of Shame so I will save it for here.  This one really takes the cake...lmfao:



I know, and someone even bought that one!

No accounting for tastes...etc.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Are you certain there is no way it is 80s bag?  That would explain no tag and DB fob perfectly...



Actually, it came to me with a DUCK fob on it. I took off the duck fob and put on the DB fob, because I had jumped to the conclusion that it was a pre-tag, mid-80s bag and thus "needed" a DB fob. (The DB fob had come to me on a zipalong wallet that I purchased on eBay, and zipalongs shouldn't wear fobs, being wallets and not handbags. But I digress.)

I now believe the duck fob on the small horseshoe was correct and original to the bag. The color, which I believe is Old Gold, tells me this bag was made in the early 90s, possibly as a prototype or test bag, or maybe assembled elsewhere under license from Dooney & Bourke. That might explain why there's no "Made in USA" cloth tag inside. Of course this is all speculation on my part. 

What I am confident of is that it is genuine Dooney & Bourke. All the signs point to it.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Oh I don not doubt the authenticity.  i don't think it is taupe or dark taupe...  Yes, a Zip A Long does not have or need a fob...but you got a free fob! &#128512;. A Zippy needs a fob like a fish needs a bicycle aYUCK YUCK YUCK!

So, back to vintage.  My first red Dooney bucket:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I know, and someone even bought that one!
> 
> No accounting for tastes...etc.



Oh gaaaaaaaaaa &#128128;


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh I don not doubt the authenticity.  i don't think it is taupe or dark taupe...  Yes, a Zip A Long does not have or need a fob...but you got a free fob! &#128512;. A Zippy needs a fob like a fish needs a bicycle aYUCK YUCK YUCK!
> 
> So, back to vintage.  My first red Dooney bucket:



Great style, classic and classy!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Great style, classic and classy!



Thank you, doll!  Oh Golly I thought that placemat behind that fake was part of the Dooney!  Man, I was like that looks like SH!T! Lol 

Still a cheap fake piece of crap.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Great style, classic and classy!



@catbird you are possibly the only one that can help me.  What is the Dooney blue color of this saddle bag?  When it arrives I will take better pictures, so I know we are guessing for now.

Air Force blue?


https://poshmark.com/listing/DOONEY-BOURKE-55a5fb4035ade254b501c010


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird you are possibly the only one that can help me.  What is the Dooney blue color of this saddle bag?  When it arrives I will take better pictures, so I know we are guessing for now.
> 
> Air Force blue?
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/DOONEY-BOURKE-55a5fb4035ade254b501c010



Tough call - the flash makes it hard to tell. Might be Air Force Blue, or even French Blue? Please post more pics (including interior) when you get it. I love to play detective!

There's a color picture from an old Dooney catalog here, in case you haven't seen it, showing all the colors available at the time (probably 1987). Check out the Airforce Blue:

https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Tough call - the flash makes it hard to tell. Might be Air Force Blue, or even French Blue? Please post more pics (including interior) when you get it. I love to play detective!
> 
> There's a color picture from an old Dooney catalog here, in case you haven't seen it, showing all the colors available at the time (probably 1987). Check out the Airforce Blue:
> 
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/




Oh yes girl I check that site regularly!  And a gal Dreaming of Beautiful Doonies is a color freak, too.  I will be eager to get my hands on it.  @catbird I can't find a single blue saddle bag in Google Images...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Tough call - the flash makes it hard to tell. Might be Air Force Blue, or even French Blue? Please post more pics (including interior) when you get it. I love to play detective!
> 
> There's a color picture from an old Dooney catalog here, in case you haven't seen it, showing all the colors available at the time (probably 1987). Check out the Airforce Blue:
> 
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/




The only solution for that crap fraud briefcase from Francs Cosmetics is a shotgun slug.  Yes, I volunteer. [emoji162][emoji379]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Tough call - the flash makes it hard to tell. Might be Air Force Blue, or even French Blue? Please post more pics (including interior) when you get it. I love to play detective!
> 
> There's a color picture from an old Dooney catalog here, in case you haven't seen it, showing all the colors available at the time (probably 1987). Check out the Airforce Blue:
> 
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/



@catbird here is a Bone horseshoe for $60!  Thought you would like to see.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird here is a Bone horseshoe for $60!  Thought you would like to see.



Thanks, it's a nice one. Is that on eBay?

(Personally I would never own a bone, white, ivory or cream handbag. Too hard to keep clean! But they are pretty.)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Girl I know that's right!  No it is from a Facebook Dooney Club.  Do you want the info on joining?  It is closed group.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Girl I know that's right!  No it is from a Facebook Dooney Club.  Do you want the info on joining?  It is closed group.



No thanks, I quit Facebook. But I may have to make an exception for Dooneys! Hmmm.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> No thanks, I quit Facebook. But I may have to make an exception for Dooneys! Hmmm.



Check these precious ducks OUT:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Large-Duck-Swan-Key-Ring-Box-NEW-/291518936814?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Wouldn't those be nice if they could be ordered with our own initials! 

 Do you ladies ever worry about the chaffing of metal against metal when doubling straps or adding charms with metal rings?   When I double my straps I put a leather Dooney fob between  the two hooks hopefully  that will keep chaffing at a minimum.  I bought several on EBay and most all arrived in excellent condition.  I know that these fobs aren't original to the bags but I thought it was a good idea anyway and I wanted them to be leather.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Check these precious ducks OUT:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Large-Duck-Swan-Key-Ring-Box-NEW-/291518936814?



Yep, very cute, I keep seeing that little guy that when I run my searches.

Here's a vintage (not great condition) one you might like:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231599698827?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Catbird9

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wouldn't those be nice if they could be ordered with our own initials!
> 
> Do you ladies ever worry about the chaffing of metal against metal when doubling straps or adding charms with metal rings?   When I double my straps I put a leather Dooney fob between  the two hooks hopefully  that will keep chaffing at a minimum.  I bought several on EBay and most all arrived in excellent condition.  I know that these fobs aren't original to the bags but I thought it was a good idea anyway and I wanted them to be leather.



Good idea! I imagine it helps keep the metal from getting scratched.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Yep, very cute, I keep seeing that little guy that when I run my searches.
> 
> Here's a vintage (not great condition) one you might like:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231599698827?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



@catbird I saw that and asked seller for better photo.  I generally consider three things when buying vintage.  They are, in no special order:  condition, condition, and condition.

I would buy one in excellent condition in a hot minute!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wouldn't those be nice if they could be ordered with our own initials!
> 
> Do you ladies ever worry about the chaffing of metal against metal when doubling straps or adding charms with metal rings?   When I double my straps I put a leather Dooney fob between  the two hooks hopefully  that will keep chaffing at a minimum.  I bought several on EBay and most all arrived in excellent condition.  I know that these fobs aren't original to the bags but I thought it was a good idea anyway and I wanted them to be leather.



That would be SO fun...


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird I saw that and asked seller for better photo.  I generally consider three things when buying vintage.  They are, in no special order:  condition, condition, and condition.
> 
> I would buy one in excellent condition in a hot minute!



Totally agree!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Just came in the mail:  vintage wallet with strap!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Interior:


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just came in the mail:  vintage wallet with strap!




What a great find. Can u put phone inside?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> What a great find. Can u put phone inside?



Thank you, Cassey...Yes I can!


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thank you, Cassey...Yes I can!




Wow impressive.  Do u happened to know exact name if that vintage Doonie?  I want to search on eBay lol


----------



## Raven3766

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thank you, Cassey...Yes I can!


Nice, I love it!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Interior:



I love that style. So versatile. Nice that it fits your phone! Great find!

casseyelsie: It's hard to find them by name search because people use all different names for them! I search on "Dooney Vintage Leather Wallet (organizer,checkbook,clutch)" for something like this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2354a2132e

Happy shopping!


----------



## vintage gal

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh I don not doubt the authenticity.  i don't think it is taupe or dark taupe...  Yes, a Zip A Long does not have or need a fob...but you got a free fob! &#128512;. A Zippy needs a fob like a fish needs a bicycle aYUCK YUCK YUCK!
> 
> So, back to vintage.  My first red Dooney bucket:


I love the color - looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## vintage gal

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, I love her bags and descriptions. She's on my Favorites list. I think she might be using special lighting that gives a mellow golden tone to her photos.
> 
> I think the bag you linked above really is Taupe -- it's a Large Horseshoe, but the same seller does have a Bone Porthole Clutch: https://www.etsy.com/listing/237243071/free-ship-pristine-dooney-bourke-all?ref=related-1
> 
> Just to muddy the waters even further as far as identifying colors, check out this listing for what I THINK is an Old Gold Small Vintage Zip Top:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191618235129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Notice how some of the pictures make the bag look a totally different color!


She's great to deal with.  I bought a bucket bag she had for sale on Tradesy, and have been following her on Etsy also.


----------



## vintage gal

vintage gal said:


> She's great to deal with.  I bought a bucket bag she had for sale on Tradesy, and have been following her on Etsy also.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney...g-black-burnt-cedar-3252382/?tref=similarItem


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Wow impressive.  Do u happened to know exact name if that vintage Doonie?  I want to search on eBay lol



Frankly, no, I don't.  But I think if you check out "vintage Dooney Zipalong" you will be a happy girl.  They are much more available than this style.  

Here is a Zipalong.  The cream one is the larger one and fits the phone in the front pocket nice as you please.  And we DO please, don't we?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Wow impressive.  Do u happened to know exact name if that vintage Doonie?  I want to search on eBay lol



The interior should look like this and only this:

Happy shopping!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you for the nice compliments, ladies! -Your Friend from the Dooney Bin


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Anyone care to help me with color?  Rouge?  Rose?:


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Frankly, no, I don't.  But I think if you check out "vintage Dooney Zipalong" you will be a happy girl.  They are much more available than this style.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Zipalong.  The cream one is the larger one and fits the phone in the front pocket nice as you please.  And we DO please, don't we?




Thanks a lot eyeoftgeleopard!  I need to start searching [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just came in the mail:  vintage wallet with strap!







eyeoftheleopard said:


> Interior:







Catbird9 said:


> I love that style. So versatile. Nice that it fits your phone! Great find!
> 
> casseyelsie: It's hard to find them by name search because people use all different names for them! I search on "Dooney Vintage Leather Wallet (organizer,checkbook,clutch)" for something like this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2354a2132e
> 
> Happy shopping!







eyeoftheleopard said:


> The interior should look like this and only this:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy shopping!




ARGHH!!  I'm so jealous eyeoftheleopard found such a good condition Vintage Dooney. I clicked on link given by Catbird9 but can't find anything as nice as what EYEOFTHELEOPARD has! [emoji24]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> ARGHH!!  I'm so jealous eyeoftheleopard found such a good condition Vintage Dooney. I clicked on link given by Catbird9 but can't find anything as nice as what EYEOFTHELEOPARD has! [emoji24]




Just luck, doll!  Do you not care for the Zipalongs?  There are many nice ones out there in quite good vintage condition...


I would be happy to help you if you tell me what it is you want, exactly.

That eBay link @catbird gave you links to a quite nice cream wallet on a strap!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Anyone care to help me with color?  Rouge?  Rose?:



What with different dye lots, lighting, monitors, cleanings, conditionings and sun exposure the bag has gone through...it could be either one. Unless there's a style and color sticker under the inside pocket, it's hard to know for sure.

Rouge is a lighter version of Maroon, whereas Rose has a reddish-pinkish tone. Yours looks more on the red/pink side. I'd say it's Rose. 






http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> What with different dye lots, lighting, monitors, cleanings, conditionings and sun exposure the bag has gone through...it could be either one. Unless there's a style and color sticker under the inside pocket, it's hard to know for sure.
> 
> Rouge is a lighter version of Maroon, whereas Rose has a reddish-pinkish tone. Yours looks more on the red/pink side. I'd say it's Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html



Please...help!  I have two-it was a big week for the red palette.  Maybe these pics will help:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Indoor light.  Above pix are in natural light/shade.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

More pix:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I think they are both Rouge!  The purse has faded a touch while the Plaza is in cherry vintage condition.  Can you get behind a blast from the past key chain circa 1982?:


----------



## applecidered

vintage gal said:


> vintage gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's great to deal with.  I bought a bucket bag she had for sale on Tradesy, and have been following her on Etsy also.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney...g-black-burnt-cedar-3252382/?tref=similarItem
> 
> 
> 
> We're bag twins! My mother passed down this exact same bucket bag to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

applecidered said:


> vintage gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're bag twins! My mother passed down this exact same bucket bag to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman in her right mind could turn down a vintage Dooney bucket???
Click to expand...


----------



## casseyelsie

I found n bought Authenticated vintage. It's my first ever Dooney!  I'm so excited n no longer jealous of EyeOfTheLeopard [emoji23] 

Will post pic of my Zip-Along when I receive it. Not exactly in color of my choice but it's the best condition with original cheque cover included [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## applecidered

eyeoftheleopard said:


> applecidered said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman in her right mind could turn down a vintage Dooney bucket???
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! Just took this pic today! These are my only D&B pieces. So jealous you all have multiples!
Click to expand...


----------



## vintage gal

True... the bucket bags are fantastic.  I love mine!


----------



## vintage gal

applecidered said:


> eyeoftheleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! Just took this pic today! These are my only D&B pieces. So jealous you all have multiples!
> 
> 
> 
> Great twin, but love the wallet.  Terrific color, and a great start to your collection.
Click to expand...


----------



## vintage gal

Ladies, Has anyone seen a D&B checkbook lately?  I saw  one on www.horsekeeping but I saw a great comb checkbook / wallet on ebay but was too late bidding... wallet was in pristine condition at a really low price.  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## vintage gal

eyeoftheleopard said:


> applecidered said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman in her right mind could turn down a vintage Dooney bucket???
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color and great find.  It seems any D&B in that color sells quickly.  You did very well!
Click to expand...


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> applecidered said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman in her right mind could turn down a vintage Dooney bucket???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! You must be into red these days. Love it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> applecidered said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman in her right mind could turn down a vintage Dooney bucket???
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely  bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## Trudysmom

applecidered said:


> eyeoftheleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! Just took this pic today! These are my only D&B pieces. So jealous you all have multiples!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty bag and wallet.
Click to expand...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> I found n bought Authenticated vintage. It's my first ever Dooney!  I'm so excited n no longer jealous of EyeOfTheLeopard [emoji23]
> 
> Will post pic of my Zip-Along when I receive it. Not exactly in color of my choice but it's the best condition with original cheque cover included [emoji7][emoji7]



We can't WAIT to see it, doll!  What color did ya get?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

applecidered said:


> eyeoftheleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! Just took this pic today! These are my only D&B pieces. So jealous you all have multiples!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectable, totally respectable!  Your collection will build as the obsession takes root.  Did I say that? What I meant to say is your collection will grow as you gradually add pieces you like. &#128515;
Click to expand...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love red wallets too,  but I just realized that most of the Dooney handbags now have red linings... that makes it harder to find a red wallet.


----------



## applecidered

eyeoftheleopard said:


> applecidered said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respectable, totally respectable!  Your collection will build as the obsession takes root.  Did I say that? What I meant to say is your collection will grow as you gradually add pieces you like. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, maybe I'll count on my mom to pass down more of her vintage Dooneys  I'm on a ban this year after buying a Gucci during the summer sale!
Click to expand...


----------



## applecidered

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love red wallets too,  but I just realized that most of the Dooney handbags now have red linings... that makes it harder to find a red wallet.


For some reason I find the red lining a bit too bright on my eyes... Is it just me?


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> We can't WAIT to see it, doll!  What color did ya get?




Bought brown color though my first choice was Taupe or Mushroom n second choice was green.  But other colors all do not come with original leather Cheque cover.  The price I paid for was cheaper than those without chq cover!  Mine was 59.  I saw other colors at 79-135 lol [emoji23]


----------



## Catbird9

Was someone here looking for a checkbook wallet on a strap? Very nice green one just listed (not my listing):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...trap-Clutch-/261998781603?hash=item3d005824a3

Still has the gold pen in it too.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Was someone here looking for a checkbook wallet on a strap? Very nice green one just listed (not my listing):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...trap-Clutch-/261998781603?hash=item3d005824a3
> 
> Still has the gold pen in it too.



Damn nice condition, too.  Great find catbird!  Catbird I need a Dooney planner in my life.  Will you keep an eye out for me?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

applecidered said:


> For some reason I find the red lining a bit too bright on my eyes... Is it just me?



I think it's just you.  Most of us love the big ole friendly pop of color...helps us find things in the bowels of our purses! &#127808;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Bought brown color though my first choice was Taupe or Mushroom n second choice was green.  But other colors all do not come with original leather Cheque cover.  The price I paid for was cheaper than those without chq cover!  Mine was 59.  I saw other colors at 79-135 lol [emoji23]



You are gonna hate me-I paid $15 plus $5 shipping.  But the condition is not great, and that is the number one factor in purchasing vintage items.


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> You are gonna hate me-I paid $15 plus $5 shipping.  But the condition is not great, and that is the number one factor in purchasing vintage items.




Ooohhhh I hate u! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] hahaha


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Damn nice condition, too.  Great find catbird!  Catbird I need a Dooney planner in my life.  Will you keep an eye out for me?



OK, glad to help!


----------



## mellopan

Would anyone be willing to post a modeled photo of the AWL mini drawstring bucket bag (around 7x8x4)? I'm eyeing a couple on ebay and I keep hovering between they're so adorable and cute, to they're too ridiculously small!! Seeing it modeled would really help me figure that out. Thanks in advance


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Would anyone be willing to post a modeled photo of the AWL mini drawstring bucket bag (around 7x8x4)? I'm eyeing a couple on ebay and I keep hovering between they're so adorable and cute, to they're too ridiculously small!! Seeing it modeled would really help me figure that out. Thanks in advance



Sure!  Oh wait...you don't mean this one.  These measure 10x7:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Would anyone be willing to post a modeled photo of the AWL mini drawstring bucket bag (around 7x8x4)? I'm eyeing a couple on ebay and I keep hovering between they're so adorable and cute, to they're too ridiculously small!! Seeing it modeled would really help me figure that out. Thanks in advance



The wee one you are talking about fits best with little petite ladies, IMO.  A bigger girl (such as myself) totally overwhelmes a tiny bag.


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Sure!  Oh wait...you don't mean this one.  These measure 10x7:



This is an example of what I was looking at 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121725040682&alt=web 

I don't think that's the same size but thank you


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> This is an example of what I was looking at
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121725040682&alt=web
> 
> I don't think that's the same size but thank you



I don't have one or I'd model it for you. They are tiny, I've seen one in person. You could fit keys, cell phone, a small wallet, maybe a pair of sunglasses....not much else. 

Here's one on a *size XS* mannequin if that helps:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/192442871/drawstring-bag-dooney-and-bourke-leather


----------



## mellopan

Thank you  

To me that size is acceptable. Somehow looking at the bag by itself it seems smaller than on the mannequin!


----------



## applecidered

Super cute bag!


----------



## RozEnix

Catbird9 said:


> OK, glad to help!


Me too please!!


----------



## Catbird9

RozEnix said:


> Me too please!!



Anything specific you're looking for?

Maybe others here can be on the lookout too!


----------



## RozEnix

Catbird9 said:


> Anything specific you're looking for?
> 
> Maybe others here can be on the lookout too!


Nothing specific. I had a Cambridge planner/organizer years ago with refillable pages, but I must have tossed it during a cleaning spree. Just something that I can jot things down. Yea, I still am a pencil and paper gal.


----------



## Catbird9

RozEnix said:


> Nothing specific. I had a Cambridge planner/organizer years ago with refillable pages, but I must have tossed it during a cleaning spree. Just something that I can jot things down. Yea, I still am a pencil and paper gal.



The Dooney & Bourke planners are scarce. I've been looking, only see a few on eBay today. (Watch out, some of them are fakes!)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=dooney+%28planner%2Cagenda%29&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=dooney+%28planner%2Cagenda%29&_sacat=0

And on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=dooney planner


----------



## Catbird9

Collectors, check out this early (1982?) Dooney & Bourke leather and wool shoulder satchel with green label. Now here is a well-loved bag with character!

(Not my listing, don't know seller, posted for topical interest.)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> The Dooney & Bourke planners are scarce. I've been looking, only see a few on eBay today. (Watch out, some of them are fakes!)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=dooney+%28planner%2Cagenda%29&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=dooney+%28planner%2Cagenda%29&_sacat=0
> 
> And on Etsy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=dooney planner




Thanks catbird!  The $78 planner is TDF but I am not sure I can do that price for a planner.  Roz, check it out!  You might be on a different budget than I-that planner is MINTY MINTY MINTY!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Collectors, check out this early (1982?) Dooney & Bourke leather and wool shoulder satchel with green label. Now here is a well-loved bag with character!
> 
> (Not my listing, don't know seller, posted for topical interest.)




Boy would I love to see a link to this!  Never seen a canvas/wool one in a SATCHEL!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Boy would I love to see a link to this!  Never seen a canvas/wool one in a SATCHEL!



Oops, I forgot to include the link! Here ya go:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281775194611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Oops, I forgot to include the link! Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281775194611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thank you, catbird.  I decided to throw my hat in the ring on this bag, but much more than about $22 no can do.  It is a vintage treasure as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thank you, catbird.  I decided to throw my hat in the ring on this bag, but much more than about $22 no can do.  It is a vintage treasure as far as I'm concerned...



I agree, and wish you luck on winning the auction!


----------



## Catbird9

Here's my latest vintage treasure, a leather and wool tack bag from 1982.


----------



## Catbird9

Inside pocket of tack bag embossed with backwards DB logo, Dooney Bourke Made in U.S.A.


----------



## Catbird9

Back of tack bag.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Catbird9 said:


> Here's my latest vintage treasure, a leather and wool tack bag from 1982.




[emoji173]&#65039; Very nice classic style. Congratulations


----------



## Catbird9

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; Very nice classic style. Congratulations



ThanK you!


----------



## vintage gal

Catbird9 said:


> Collectors, check out this early (1982?) Dooney & Bourke leather and wool shoulder satchel with green label. Now here is a well-loved bag with character!
> 
> (Not my listing, don't know seller, posted for topical interest.)


Beautiful bag!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Here's my latest vintage treasure, a leather and wool tack bag from 1982.


Oh girl what a TREASURE!  I have to ask how much you paid...forgive?  A great find at any price! &#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi vintage lovers,  which of Dooney vintage bags considered "top 5 must haves"  I started to like/appreciate Vintage Dooney after I received my wallet.  I decided to start buying a few more to vintage from Dooney, Coach, Gucci, LV and a few unknown or not popular brand from 50's - 70's.  Hopefully my Vintage collection will grow nicely.  Appreciate any suggestions!  Thanks so much [emoji8]


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh btw I forgot to showcase my very 1st Vtg from Dooney. Here she is [emoji7]...cleaned, moisturized. 




I still need to punch few holes on the very long strap.  N I may send her to get professional help because I can't really clean it [emoji17]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Hi vintage lovers,  which of Dooney vintage bags considered "top 5 must haves"  I started to like/appreciate Vintage Dooney after I received my wallet.  I decided to start buying a few more to vintage from Dooney, Coach, Gucci, LV and a few unknown or not popular brand from 50's - 70's.  Hopefully my Vintage collection will grow nicely.  Appreciate any suggestions!  Thanks so much [emoji8]



Dooneys do seem to grow on you! 

What you collect depends a lot on your personal taste and preference. Sometimes a bag will just "call out" to me and I'll focus on finding a particular style or color. I like to not only collect, but also carry and use, my Dooneys!

So with that in mind, I would say *very generally* the top 5 "hot items" in the AWL (All Weather Leather) line are:

1. Big Duck cross body
2. Big Duck coin purse
3. Teton (shoulder bag or drawstring)
4. Gladstone satchel
5. Doctor Bag satchel

Also, certain colors are very collectible, Air Force Blue and Palomino, for example.

Or, you can focus on pre-AWL, pre-tag era bags, which are rare and hard to find, can be well-loved and have a bit of "patina," but are wonderful in their own right. I have a couple of them and they have a special place in my heart!

As with most collectibles, CONDITION, CONDITION, and CONDITION are the three most important things to look for. 

Above all, enjoy your newfound appreciation of these great vintage bags!


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Oh btw I forgot to showcase my very 1st Vtg from Dooney. Here she is [emoji7]...cleaned, moisturized.
> 
> View attachment 3124446
> 
> 
> I still need to punch few holes on the very long strap.  N I may send her to get professional help because I can't really clean it [emoji17]



Nice wallet, glad you found one! 

Wallets can be tough to clean well. After a getting a few grungy ones  and trying to clean them, I decided it would work better for me to just pay up for one in nicer condition. It's taken me a few tries to find which colors, sizes and styles work best for me.


----------



## Catbird9

As for vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather bags that are my favorites to carry and use, these are my top 5:

1. Cavalry Body Bag, Wheat (great for dog walks, holds my cell phone, pet waste bags, mailbox key)
2. Large Equestrian, Cadet Blue (a comfortable bag that holds a lot and I _love_ the color!)
3. Porthole Clutch, Wheat (petite and sweet; the stirrup clasp is so cool and fun to use!)
4. Small Essex, British tan (classic "uptown/downtown" bag)
5. Small Hobo, Bone (just an all around great bag that holds my essentials; sits well on the shoulder; I love the clean, crisp look of it; simple and elegant)

As you can see, the smaller bags work well for me.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Dooneys do seem to grow on you!
> 
> What you collect depends a lot on your personal taste and preference. Sometimes a bag will just "call out" to me and I'll focus on finding a particular style or color. I like to not only collect, but also carry and use, my Dooneys!
> 
> So with that in mind, I would say *very generally* the top 5 "hot items" in the AWL (All Weather Leather) line are:
> 
> 1. Big Duck cross body
> 2. Big Duck coin purse
> 3. Teton (shoulder bag or drawstring)
> 4. Gladstone satchel
> 5. Doctor Bag satchel
> 
> Also, certain colors are very collectible, Air Force Blue and Palomino, for example.
> 
> Or, you can focus on pre-AWL, pre-tag era bags, which are rare and hard to find, can be well-loved and have a bit of "patina," but are wonderful in their own right. I have a couple of them and they have a special place in my heart!
> 
> As with most collectibles, CONDITION, CONDITION, and CONDITION are the three most important things to look for.
> 
> Above all, enjoy your newfound appreciation of these great vintage bags!




Hi Catbird!  Thanks so much for your recommendation, 2 of them were in my wishlist (Big Duck n Doctor's bag).  I really like Teton u suggested because it's color block![emoji7].  I really need to have that.  After googling Air Force blue n Palomino, I'm totally not surprised this 2 colors r collectible.  Very nice colors indeed.  So out of 5 I will buy....hopefully they will be:

1- Big duck range in Palomino 
2- Doctor's satchel in Air Force blue 
3- Teton range in Color Block 
4- Calvary Range in red/pink family
5- Equestrian Range in a different color
6- Porthole range 
7- Vintage Compact wallet 

So including my current wallet, it will be 8 instead of maximum of 5!  arghh...longer wish list [emoji17]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Dooneys do seem to grow on you!
> 
> What you collect depends a lot on your personal taste and preference. Sometimes a bag will just "call out" to me and I'll focus on finding a particular style or color. I like to not only collect, but also carry and use, my Dooneys!
> 
> So with that in mind, I would say *very generally* the top 5 "hot items" in the AWL (All Weather Leather) line are:
> 
> 1. Big Duck cross body
> 2. Big Duck coin purse
> 3. Teton (shoulder bag or drawstring)
> 4. Gladstone satchel
> 5. Doctor Bag satchel
> 
> Also, certain colors are very collectible, Air Force Blue and Palomino, for example.
> 
> Or, you can focus on pre-AWL, pre-tag era bags, which are rare and hard to find, can be well-loved and have a bit of "patina," but are wonderful in their own right. I have a couple of them and they have a special place in my heart!
> 
> As with most collectibles, CONDITION, CONDITION, and CONDITION are the three most important things to look for.
> 
> Above all, enjoy your newfound appreciation of these great vintage bags!



Man @catbird you are a woman after my own heart! 

I can't disagree with anything on this list!  Any Dooney collector worth her salt is gonna have a Big Duck and a Big Duck coin purse.  Definitely must haves!

Truly excellent advice that I can never emphasize enough when shopping for vintage pieces:  WHAT IS THE CONDITION OF THE PIECE!  Like catbird says, CONDITION CONDITION CONDITION!  If the seller says the piece "needs to be cleaned up" BEWARE.  Restoring/cleaning vintage purses is a skill and an art best left to professionals.  And those ubiquitous pen marks are not going to come out, generally speaking.

Also, make sure the piece you want has the STRAP, the FOB, and the TAG (or at least the remnants of one) until you can make a fake.  You CAN make a fake, can you not?  Until you can, get a mentor to guide you an offer advice on the pieces you like.  Most Dooney lovers are glad to help.

Lastly, have fun and avoid the drama unless you like that sort of thing.  Dooney is about fun and relaxation, I have a ball with it and I am pretty sure catbird does, too. &#127826;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Just scored my first Dooney doc bag and what can I say?  I LOVE HER!  Her condition was SO damn nice, I am delighted from my head to my toes:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Catbird!  Thanks so much for your recommendation, 2 of them were in my wishlist (Big Duck n Doctor's bag).  I really like Teton u suggested because it's color block![emoji7].  I really need to have that.  After googling Air Force blue n Palomino, I'm totally not surprised this 2 colors r collectible.  Very nice colors indeed.  So out of 5 I will buy....hopefully they will be:
> 
> 1- Big duck range in Palomino
> 2- Doctor's satchel in Air Force blue
> 3- Teton range in Color Block
> 4- Calvary Range in red/pink family
> 5- Equestrian Range in a different color
> 6- Porthole range
> 7- Vintage Compact wallet
> 
> So including my current wallet, it will be 8 instead of maximum of 5!  arghh...longer wish list [emoji17]



Doll, that is a very ambitious list!  You must have deep pockets cause a doc satchel in Air Force blue might auction into four digits!  I have NEVER seen a doc bag in such a rare Dooney color-have you, @catbird?

Besides the stuff mentioned, I would recommend a few of the more basic Dooney vintage pieces of which there are PLENTY on the market:

The Kilty
The Equestrian
The drawstring with hand fitted bottom
The basic satchel
The porthole clutch
The Essex

Have fun, friend!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Oh btw I forgot to showcase my very 1st Vtg from Dooney. Here she is [emoji7]...cleaned, moisturized.
> 
> View attachment 3124446
> 
> 
> I still need to punch few holes on the very long strap.  N I may send her to get professional help because I can't really clean it [emoji17]



Cassey, congrats on your first Zipalong!  They made the Zipalong in S and L.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Here's my latest vintage treasure, a leather and wool tack bag from 1982.



Stunning. &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Doll, that is a very ambitious list!  You must have deep pockets cause a doc satchel in Air Force blue might auction into four digits!  I have NEVER seen a doc bag in such a rare Dooney color-have you, @catbird?
> 
> Besides the stuff mentioned, I would recommend a few of the more basic Dooney vintage pieces of which there are PLENTY on the market:
> 
> The Kilty
> The Equestrian
> The drawstring with hand fitted bottom
> The basic satchel
> The porthole clutch
> The Essex
> 
> Have fun, friend!




Ohhh!  Lololol I'm so ignorant [emoji23][emoji23] I didn't know Doc Satchel in Air Force Blue could fetch that price.


----------



## casseyelsie

Anyway I only managed to find 1 D&B in palomino, not in style I like.  As for Air Force Blue...only 2 bags came out - an open tote n very small size bag (Surrey)  Both priced at 200+ 

So I assumed Doc Satchel could be slightly more expensive only.  How silly of me [emoji23]


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just scored my first Dooney doc bag and what can I say?  I LOVE HER!  Her condition was SO damn nice, I am delighted from my head to my toes:




Beautiful!  U r lucky to find such a good condition Doc bag. I've seen a few on eBay but their colors on 4 corners were faded.


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Cassey, congrats on your first Zipalong!  They made the Zipalong in S and L.




Thanks EOTL, I didn't know it comes in 2 sizes.  When I bought it there was no mentioning about size.  I'm assuming mine should be large?


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Doll, that is a very ambitious list!  You must have deep pockets cause a doc satchel in Air Force blue might auction into four digits!  I have NEVER seen a doc bag in such a rare Dooney color-have you, @catbird?
> 
> Besides the stuff mentioned, I would recommend a few of the more basic Dooney vintage pieces of which there are PLENTY on the market:
> 
> The Kilty
> The Equestrian
> The drawstring with hand fitted bottom
> The basic satchel
> The porthole clutch
> The Essex
> 
> Have fun, friend!




Woohoo I like 1 Kilty I saw!  porthole is nice too. 
Essex n Equestrian style look similar? 
Nothing came out for drawstring with fitted bottom.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Woohoo I like 1 Kilty I saw!  porthole is nice too.
> Essex n Equestrian style look similar?
> Nothing came out for drawstring with fitted bottom.



You sure about that?:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks EOTL, I didn't know it comes in 2 sizes.  When I bought it there was no mentioning about size.  I'm assuming mine should be large?



Ya, I think you have a large there. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just scored my first Dooney doc bag and what can I say?  I LOVE HER!  Her condition was SO damn nice, I am delighted from my head to my toes:




Beautiful... And yes, she's in beautiful condition. Lucky you!!! This bag in Bone was my very first Dooney about 26 years ago. I loved it. I wish I had kept it. I have no clue what happened to it.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just scored my first Dooney doc bag and what can I say?  I LOVE HER!  Her condition was SO damn nice, I am delighted from my head to my toes:



So cool, great find! I can see why these are so loved!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Doll, that is a very ambitious list!  You must have deep pockets cause a doc satchel in Air Force blue might auction into four digits!  I have NEVER seen a doc bag in such a rare Dooney color-have you, @catbird?



No, that's one rare bird but there must be some around...probably locked up in someone's safe deposit box! 



> Besides the stuff mentioned, I would recommend a few of the more basic Dooney vintage pieces of which there are PLENTY on the market:
> 
> The Kilty
> The Equestrian
> The drawstring with hand fitted bottom
> The basic satchel
> The porthole clutch
> The Essex
> 
> Have fun, friend!


I agree with all of those recommendations too. All are "iconic" Dooney styles.


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Woohoo I like 1 Kilty I saw!  porthole is nice too.
> Essex n Equestrian style look similar?



Here's an Essex and an Equestrian (in a rare color, I'm not sure if it's Dark Taupe or Mushroom) so you can see the difference. Easiest way to tell: Essex has the duck emblem on the front, Equestrian has it on the back. Both have the leather tongue and brass loop closure.


----------



## oldbaglover

Are these your bags Catbird?  They are a beautiful color.  I have a dark green Essex and a black and a navy Equestrian and they are two of my favorite AWL bags.


----------



## Catbird9

oldbaglover said:


> Are these your bags Catbird?  They are a beautiful color.  I have a dark green Essex and a black and a navy Equestrian and they are two of my favorite AWL bags.



I wish they were mine! but no. The Equestrian was sold on eBay and the Essex was sold on Horsekeeping. I have a file of pictures I've saved for research and study.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... And yes, she's in beautiful condition. Lucky you!!! This bag in Bone was my very first Dooney about 26 years ago. I loved it. I wish I had kept it. I have no clue what happened to it.



Thank you, @Beauty!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@catbird, I think those might be mushroom.  The only dark taupe I see is on a Ateton.  Do you have a Teton to compare?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird, I think those might be mushroom.  The only dark taupe I see is on a Ateton.  Do you have a Teton to compare?



Right on the money my friend! 

If the Teton on the left is Dark Taupe, then the Essex is most likely Mushroom. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Speaking of rare colors, here's one (a kilty). Seller says Denim, but it could be Cadet Blue:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-denim-blue-leather-Purse-/111771054222?hash=item1a0612f08e

And how about a Palomino planner?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...r-organizer-/262047752663?hash=item3d034361d7


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Right on the money my friend!
> 
> If the Teton on the left is Dark Taupe, then the Essex is most likely Mushroom. Thanks!



I love me a good Dooney mystery!

Glad to help...the only thing I have ever seen with dark taupe for certain is the glorious Teton!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

More vintage...as if there is ever enough:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Other side of porthole clutch:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And a nod to my bud @catbird, a girl that loves tack bags as much as me:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> More vintage...as if there is ever enough:



Now that is sweet!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And a nod to my bud @catbird, a girl that loves tack bags as much as me:



I love it! 

There are a couple of " green label" over & under tack bags on eBay right now that I'm watching:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351514437977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/351514436912?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I love it!
> 
> There are a couple of " green label" over & under tack bags on eBay right now that I'm watching:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351514437977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351514436912?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Oh girl you already know I done peeped ALL of those beauties...every last beautiful one...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The Vintage Tree:


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:




Omg, awesome vintage tree!  U r good at making me jealous [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Catbird9

Beautiful collection, nicely "treed," eotl!


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:


How pretty! WOW, lovely bags.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you, ladies!

My cats don't like their $100 tree.  They much prefer the couch. &#55357;&#56896;


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:


That is a wonderful vintage collection.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Great collection!!


----------



## momjules

You win!!


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:




I really like your Porthole on highest shelf (tree branch? [emoji23]).  It looks roomy enough for my need.  Apart from Bucket n Doc satchel, almost all other vintage bags r quite small.  

Hehe now I'm on the hunt for something like yours [emoji16]


----------



## Catbird9

OK, here's my take on the difference between the vintage Dooney & Bourke "porthole clutch" and the "horseshoe" bags.

Both have the distinctive closure with the big brass loop that looks kind of like a stirrup.

The Porthole Clutch in the top picture below (H 6" L 9 1/2" W 2")  is smaller and more rectangular in shape. It has a narrow, adjustable trigger-snap strap. Paula from Horsekeeping used call these "Small Horseshoe" bags, but more recently she has them correctly identified as "Porthole Clutches."

https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpre...-from-the-dooney-bourke-horseshoe-collection/

Horseshoe bags came in 2 sizes, small and large, resemble a horseshoe in shape, and have an adjustable padded strap.

Large Horseshoe (H 8 1/2" L 10 1/2" W 4 1/2") <---- pictured below, bottom 
Small  Horseshoe (H 7 1/2" L 8" W 3") <-----RARE

Information and pictures are from Horsekeeping.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> OK, here's my take on the difference between the vintage Dooney & Bourke "porthole clutch" and the "horseshoe" bags.
> 
> Both have the distinctive closure with the big brass loop that looks kind of like a stirrup.
> 
> The Porthole Clutch in the top picture below (H 6" L 9 1/2" W 2")  is smaller and more rectangular in shape. It has a narrow, adjustable trigger-snap strap. Paula from Horsekeeping used call these "Small Horseshoe" bags, but more recently she has them correctly identified as "Porthole Clutches."
> 
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpre...-from-the-dooney-bourke-horseshoe-collection/
> 
> Horseshoe bags came in 2 sizes, small and large, resemble a horseshoe in shape, and have an adjustable padded strap.
> 
> Large Horseshoe (H 8 1/2" L 10 1/2" W 4 1/2") <---- pictured below, bottom
> Small  Horseshoe (H 7 1/2" L 8" W 3") <-----RARE
> 
> Information and pictures are from Horsekeeping.


Catbird, I was going to post with a correction, but you are way ahead of me.  Thank you!  I find these vintage pictures enormously helpful.

Yes, I have a Horseshoe from the Horseshoe collection, a collection of which the 
Porthole Clutch also belongs to.  Did I say that right?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Definitely the Large.  What color would you say, catbird?


----------



## casseyelsie

I'm so amazed with how knowledgeable u guys r with vintage Dooney!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> I'm so amazed with how knowledgeable u guys r with vintage Dooney!



It is NOT normal, girl, to be this obsessed...lol

We need you to carry the torch when we are gone! (giggles)


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird, I was going to post with a correction, but you are way ahead of me.  Thank you!  I find these vintage pictures enormously helpful.
> 
> Yes, I have a Horseshoe from the Horseshoe collection, a collection of which the
> Porthole Clutch also belongs to.  Did I say that right?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Definitely the Large.  What color would you say, catbird?



I think Rouge. But Rouge and Rose are so close! Is there a sticker on the back of the inside pocket, by any chance?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I think Rouge. But Rouge and Rose are so close! Is there a sticker on the back of the inside pocket, by any chance?



You know there's not.  Lol

Let me snap a daylight pic:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I am going with rose Horseshoe and rougePlaza Bag.  What say you?  The difference is so slight but I think definitive when in broad daylight...


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I am going with rose Horseshoe and rougePlaza Bag.  What say you?  The difference is so slight but I think definitive when in broad daylight...



OK, that does help! I agree with you, the Horseshoe looks rose next to the slightly darker rouge Plaza.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> OK, that does help! I agree with you, the Horseshoe looks rose next to the slightly darker rouge Plaza.



Thanks, gal!

Now we turn our attention to the Dooney vintage doc bag...are they all the same size as far as you know?


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thanks, gal!
> 
> 
> 
> Now we turn our attention to the Dooney vintage doc bag...are they all the same size as far as you know?




Interested to know about this too! 

*back to lurking*


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Interested to know about this too!
> 
> *back to lurking*


Word on the street is yes, Dooney vintage doc bags are all the same in size.

Catbird, do you have any idea when Dooney started making the doc bag?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Word on the street is yes, Dooney vintage doc bags are all the same in size.
> 
> Catbird, do you have any idea when Dooney started making the doc bag?



Sorry, no. All I can find is the listing on Horsekeeping which says it retailed for $350 in 1999.

I wish there were a comprehensive Dooney & Bourke history online, but I haven't been able to find one. I've started to collect images from ads and catalogs when I see them, but I don't have many yet.


----------



## Catbird9

I found this listing for a Doctor Bag that the seller says was bought in 1991, one owner. If true, that indicates they were made as early as 1991.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...r-Strap-Key-/361392658665?hash=item5424ae58e9


----------



## Trudysmom

Catbird9 said:


> I found this listing for a Doctor Bag that the seller says was bought in 1991, one owner. If true, that indicates they were made as early as 1991.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...r-Strap-Key-/361392658665?hash=item5424ae58e9


I love my bag like that. I love the way it opens.


----------



## Catbird9

Trudysmom said:


> I love my bag like that. I love the way it opens.



What a lovely bag, and beautifully photographed. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I found this listing for a Doctor Bag that the seller says was bought in 1991, one owner. If true, that indicates they were made as early as 1991.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...r-Strap-Key-/361392658665?hash=item5424ae58e9




Um...starting bid $180 for doc bag in fair condition?  Nope! Lol


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Um...starting bid $180 for doc bag in fair condition?  Nope! Lol



Agreed, it's out of line. Some people don't bother to research things, or are overly optimistic about pricing.

On the other hand, I've seen Dooney fakes get sold for relatively high prices, while the genuine ones go begging for bids.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird, did you see the Zipalong in ok condition...someone paid $300 for it! (scratches head). Sure it is blue, but not with gold edging and a diamond drop duck fob...&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## casseyelsie

I'm excited to show 2 latest Vintage I bought even though I have not receive them yet.  1 paid few days ago while another piece that I won few hours ago





Both styles were not in my earlier wish list.  I delete Big duck off my list after I realized how small it is.  So my hunt for other styles is still ongoing. (Porthole, Doc, Calvary, Equestrian, another wallet)  [emoji16] Wish me luck in finding great condition + great price Vtg!


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh!  I forgot I most also get the colorblock vintage! [emoji7]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I'm excited to show 2 latest Vintage I bought even though I have not receive them yet.  1 paid few days ago while another piece that I won few hours ago
> 
> View attachment 3135386
> View attachment 3135387
> 
> 
> Both styles were not in my earlier wish list.  I delete Big duck off my list after I realized how small it is.  So my hunt for other styles is still ongoing. (Porthole, Doc, Calvary, Equestrian, another wallet)  [emoji16] Wish me luck in finding great condition + great price Vtg!



Nice finds! Good luck in your continuing quest!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird, did you see the Zipalong in ok condition...someone paid $300 for it! (scratches head). Sure it is blue, but not with gold edging and a diamond drop duck fob...&#65533;&#65533;



Yeah, I was watching that one. I've never seen that color blue on any vintage Dooney.

Looks like it was a fierce bidding war down to the last second (probably eSniped). I've seen another auction like that with a (to me) ridiculously high ending bid where the item was relisted because the winning bidder didn't complete the transaction. Not saying that will happen here, but just sayin'.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> I'm excited to show 2 latest Vintage I bought even though I have not receive them yet.  1 paid few days ago while another piece that I won few hours ago
> 
> View attachment 3135386
> View attachment 3135387
> 
> 
> Both styles were not in my earlier wish list.  I delete Big duck off my list after I realized how small it is.  So my hunt for other styles is still ongoing. (Porthole, Doc, Calvary, Equestrian, another wallet)  [emoji16] Wish me luck in finding great condition + great price Vtg!



Cassey, congrats!  A Lockhart and a Calvary...very nice acquisitions...anxious to hear how you like them when they come.  Excellent, I see it has the fob with the key, a MUST HAVE if one is buying a Lockhart.&#128273;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Yeah, I was watching that one. I've never seen that color blue on any vintage Dooney.
> 
> Looks like it was a fierce bidding war down to the last second (probably eSniped). I've seen another auction like that with a (to me) ridiculously high ending bid where the item was relisted because the winning bidder didn't complete the transaction. Not saying that will happen here, but just sayin'.



Catbird, I saw that the item was sniped at the last second by both parties.  Lol me thinks someone lost their temper...wonder if she will actually pay the $300 for a Zip...(snickers)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird, I saw that the item was sniped at the last second by both parties.  Lol me thinks someone lost their temper...wonder if she will actually pay the $300 for a Zip...(snickers)


@catbird, I paid $100 for a vintage doc bag...black trim with navy body.  She is in good (not great) condition.  I'll be sure to post some pics when I get her if you wanna see.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird, I paid $100 for a vintage doc bag...black trim with navy body.  She is in good (not great) condition.  I'll be sure to post some pics when I get her if you wanna see.



That would be great, show and tell!

I just saw one this morning on eBay, in case someone else might be looking for one, it does not mention "doctor" in the title.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Tote-Purse-/351526348520?hash=item51d89a66e8


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> That would be great, show and tell!
> 
> I just saw one this morning on eBay, in case someone else might be looking for one, it does not mention "doctor" in the title.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Tote-Purse-/351526348520?hash=item51d89a66e8



Nice condition, has the key, the key pouch, and the fob, too!  Nice spotting...


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> That would be great, show and tell!
> 
> I just saw one this morning on eBay, in case someone else might be looking for one, it does not mention "doctor" in the title.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Tote-Purse-/351526348520?hash=item51d89a66e8







eyeoftheleopard said:


> Nice condition, has the key, the key pouch, and the fob, too!  Nice spotting...




I'm watching the doc satchel mentioned above.  The condition looks great but I'm undecided after I found a red doc satchel sold by oldkitchenwares.....however the price is much more expensive! sigh.  If only I didn't buy a vintage Dooney that is almost similar in color to the doc satchel above, I wouldn't think twice.  I wish I can make up my mind [emoji20]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I'm watching the doc satchel mentioned above.  The condition looks great but I'm undecided after I found a red doc satchel sold by oldkitchenwares.....however the price is much more expensive! sigh.  If only I didn't buy a vintage Dooney that is almost similar in color to the doc satchel above, I wouldn't think twice.  I wish I can make up my mind [emoji20]



I know the feeling! I decided to try to limit myself to no more than two bags of any color or style. I have two Taupe Dooneys, and two in Wheat (love that color!). I have two large Equestrians (perfect size for me). All the rest of mine are one-of-a-style or color.

I have paid top dollar for a couple of mine, just because I fell in love with them and had to have them. Sometimes it's worth it to get exactly the color, style and condition you want. I haven't regretted those purchases.

I agree with eyeoftheleopard about oldkitchenwares. Like Horsekeeping.com, she is reputable...and she gets top dollar for her bags! They're nicely conditioned and presented. 

For me it would be a question of whether I would be able to carry and use the more expensive bag. I wouldn't want to buy it and have it sit in my closet because it didn't match my wardrobe or I was afraid it would get damaged or dirty. It all depends on your preferences and lifestyle.


----------



## casseyelsie

The bidding will end in less than 2 days.  Will decide after I check the price at last few minutes [emoji23]


----------



## casseyelsie

ARGHH!!  I lost to the bidding of that Doc Satchel even though my bid was higher.  I forgot to change my shipping address to USA add.  The seller don't ship to my country. 

Oh well I guess that bag isn't meant for me [emoji57]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> ARGHH!!  I lost to the bidding of that Doc Satchel even though my bid was higher.  I forgot to change my shipping address to USA add.  The seller don't ship to my country.
> 
> Oh well I guess that bag isn't meant for me [emoji57]



Sorry you missed it, but there's one meant for you somewhere!


----------



## Catbird9

This key ring is so tempting! But I must resist! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...Y-CHAIN-FOB-/301755946679?hash=item46420e56b7


----------



## mellopan

Hello  I was wondering if anybody has an idea what these green ish marks are on this Dooney bag? And if they can be removed? I asked the seller but no response  

Also is this bag considered rare? It is the first time I've seen it personally but if it's not too hard to find I might pass and try to find a better condition one.


----------



## casseyelsie

In case some of u r looking for nice, rare colors, There r quite a few very nice Vtg Dooney from OldKitchenWares.  I've messaged  about some of her Vtg Aigner & Dooney few times already but she didn't bother to reply.  I'm quite disappointed she doesn't really want to communicate.  I think I would rather buy from other seller who willingly communicate.  Sigh [emoji17]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Hello  I was wondering if anybody has an idea what these green ish marks are on this Dooney bag? And if they can be removed? I asked the seller but no response
> 
> Also is this bag considered rare? It is the first time I've seen it personally but if it's not too hard to find I might pass and try to find a better condition one.



Mellopan, may I suggest you keep looking for another Dooney?  The condition of this one is unacceptable.  Purse restoration, especially leather, is difficult, time consuming, and if you screw up you've lost a purse.  These Dooney drawstrings are not rare-I urge you to keep looking and remember-when shopping for vintage, consider these three things:  CONDITION, CONDITION, AND CONDITION.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> This key ring is so tempting! But I must resist!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...Y-CHAIN-FOB-/301755946679?hash=item46420e56b7


@catbird, I love that medallion key chain.  Love.  Thank you for linking her...I might buy her.  THANK YOU IVE BEEN WANTING ONE OF THESE!


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Mellopan, may I suggest you keep looking for another Dooney?  The condition of this one is unacceptable.  Purse restoration, especially leather, is difficult, time consuming, and if you screw up you've lost a purse.  These Dooney drawstrings are not rare-I urge you to keep looking and remember-when shopping for vintage, consider these three things:  CONDITION, CONDITION, AND CONDITION.



Thank you eyeoftheleopard! I was wary of the condition so I'm glad to hear they're not rare  do you have an approximate value they go for (a good condition one)? I'm not sure if it would be out of my price range. This one is about $30 including shipping. I see some nicer ones on eBay but way more than I'm willing to spend.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Mellopan, $30 IS cheap...but what good is it if you don't love it and are embarrassed to carry it?  I would be happy to steer you towards some great Doonies.  Get on Poshmark-go sign up, girl!  I get KILLER deals on Posh...KILLER.  You are looking for a Dooney drawstring in the $30-$50 range?  For under $75 I can help you score a beautiful drawstring.  Case in point:  this is a SICK Dooney Teton drawstring.  I paid $65 plus $5 shipping.  Judge for yourself:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird, wanted to show off my spectacular doc bag.  Anxious to hear what you think about the color.  Could it be a color other than navy?:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Next to the black Teton:


----------



## hydrangeagirl

casseyelsie said:


> In case some of u r looking for nice, rare colors, There r quite a few very nice Vtg Dooney from OldKitchenWares.  I've messaged  about some of her Vtg Aigner & Dooney few times already but she didn't bother to reply.  I'm quite disappointed she doesn't really want to communicate.  I think I would rather buy from other seller who willingly communicate.  Sigh [emoji17]


 
I actually emailed her a simple question just the other day and got a response immediately. Maybe you should try again.  Certain sellers I've had to email twice in order to get a response so you might try again if you haven't already.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird, I love that medallion key chain.  Love.  Thank you for linking her...I might buy her.  THANK YOU IVE BEEN WANTING ONE OF THESE!



Go for it!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird, wanted to show off my spectacular doc bag.  Anxious to hear what you think about the color.  Could it be a color other than navy?:



She's a beauty! I bet she's your new best friend.

Looks black on my monitor, but I know the only way to really tell Navy from Black is in person.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Next to the black Teton:



Definitely looks navy with the black next to it.


----------



## casseyelsie

hydrangeagirl said:


> I actually emailed her a simple question just the other day and got a response immediately. Maybe you should try again.  Certain sellers I've had to email twice in order to get a response so you might try again if you haven't already.




I've sent her message 3 times for extra pics so I can see condition inside of 1 Aigner bag I'm interested in and also asked about shipping price for total of 6 bags I'm interested in  (2 Aigner + 4 Dooney). Asked if she could ship all together n quote me total price instead of shipping price listed for each individual items.  She didn't bother to reply....[emoji20]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

casseyelsie said:


> I've sent her message 3 times for extra pics so I can see condition inside of 1 Aigner bag I'm interested in and also asked about shipping price for total of 6 bags I'm interested in  (2 Aigner + 4 Dooney). Asked if she could ship all together n quote me total price instead of shipping price listed for each individual items.  She didn't bother to reply....[emoji20]


 

I'm sorry.  I will admit that the question I asked her was just a simple yes or no.  

When you need more pictures, you need them!  I had emailed two different sellers for more pictures and both times they were added to the listing although one I had to email twice before she responded;  I just bought one  bag though.  

Hope you prevail in this, I know how exasperating it can be when you are ignored!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Hello  I was wondering if anybody has an idea what these green ish marks are on this Dooney bag? And if they can be removed? I asked the seller but no response
> 
> Also is this bag considered rare? It is the first time I've seen it personally but if it's not too hard to find I might pass and try to find a better condition one.


Hey gal, this is what you want:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Bucket-Bag-/281815566989?hash=item419d844a8d


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> I've sent her message 3 times for extra pics so I can see condition inside of 1 Aigner bag I'm interested in and also asked about shipping price for total of 6 bags I'm interested in  (2 Aigner + 4 Dooney). Asked if she could ship all together n quote me total price instead of shipping price listed for each individual items.  She didn't bother to reply....[emoji20]



Hello Cassey.  I wanted to recommend another seller to you.  She is extremely customer service oriented and does not sell fakes.  She is on Etsy...her name is Creda and her shop is  SolePurseSuit.

I am not sure I want want to buy from a seller that I can't get to respond to me, either.  Frustrating!


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Mellopan, $30 IS cheap...but what good is it if you don't love it and are embarrassed to carry it?  I would be happy to steer you towards some great Doonies.  Get on Poshmark-go sign up, girl!  I get KILLER deals on Posh...KILLER.  You are looking for a Dooney drawstring in the $30-$50 range?  For under $75 I can help you score a beautiful drawstring.  Case in point:  this is a SICK Dooney Teton drawstring.  I paid $65 plus $5 shipping.  Judge for yourself:



Thanks, but I already have a drawstring similar to that one which I got for ~$20 off of eBay. I have never found a cheap Dooney on poshmark! My price range is less than $30 haha, I prefer to buy bags to rehab but only if it's actually possible! I have heard vertigris can be permanent, and those marks look like vertigris so I probably will pass on that one.


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, this is what you want:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Bucket-Bag-/281815566989?hash=item419d844a8d



Thank you for looking! This is not the same bag and way too expensive but I really appreciate your help


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hello Cassey.  I wanted to recommend another seller to you.  She is extremely customer service oriented and does not sell fakes.  She is on Etsy...her name is Creda and her shop is  SolePurseSuit.
> 
> I am not sure I want want to buy from a seller that I can't get to respond to me, either.  Frustrating!





SolePurseSuit/Creda is a super communicator, lovely wares too!


----------



## Awwlibrary

mellopan said:


> Thanks, but I already have a drawstring similar to that one which I got for ~$20 off of eBay. I have never found a cheap Dooney on poshmark! My price range is less than $30 haha, I prefer to buy bags to rehab but only if it's actually possible! I have heard vertigris can be permanent, and those marks look like vertigris so I probably will pass on that one.




May I ask what's vertigris is? And how do you usually rehab the bags? Curious because I'm interested in learning some basic tips on rehabbing!!! Thanks!


----------



## mellopan

Awwlibrary said:


> May I ask what's vertigris is? And how do you usually rehab the bags? Curious because I'm interested in learning some basic tips on rehabbing!!! Thanks!



Awwlibrary verdigris is a green discoloration that can happen when brass is oxidized. If the leather is in contact with that brass it will get on the leather as well! 

I'm not a rehab expert at all, actually more like a beginner  I learned almost everything from the rehab and rescue thread in the Coach forum so you should check that out. 

So far, all I've done is cleaning, conditioning and polishing bags. For my Dooney drawstring bag I washed it in a warm water bath with dilute ivory soap, scrubbing with a toothbrush for stubborn spots, reshaped to dry, conditioned the trim and polished the brass. Most surface stains will come out easily with washing but I have had no luck with pen marks, as many others have tried and failed before, and have not tried dealing with verdigris either.

Edit: I spelt verdigris wrong  it is verdigris not vertigris


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hello Cassey.  I wanted to recommend another seller to you.  She is extremely customer service oriented and does not sell fakes.  She is on Etsy...her name is Creda and her shop is  SolePurseSuit.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I want want to buy from a seller that I can't get to respond to me, either.  Frustrating!







Catbird9 said:


> SolePurseSuit/Creda is a super communicator, lovely wares too!




Thanks EyeOfTheLeopard n Catbird!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Awwlibrary verdigris is a green discoloration that can happen when brass is oxidized. If the leather is in contact with that brass it will get on the leather as well!
> 
> I'm not a rehab expert at all, actually more like a beginner  I learned almost everything from the rehab and rescue thread in the Coach forum so you should check that out.
> 
> So far, all I've done is cleaning, conditioning and polishing bags. For my Dooney drawstring bag I washed it in a warm water bath with dilute ivory soap, scrubbing with a toothbrush for stubborn spots, reshaped to dry, conditioned the trim and polished the brass. Most surface stains will come out easily with washing but I have had no luck with pen marks, as many others have tried and failed before, and have not tried dealing with verdigris either.
> 
> Edit: I spelt verdigris wrong  it is verdigris not vertigris



I didn't know that...cool!  &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Awwlibrary

mellopan said:


> Awwlibrary verdigris is a green discoloration that can happen when brass is oxidized. If the leather is in contact with that brass it will get on the leather as well!
> 
> I'm not a rehab expert at all, actually more like a beginner  I learned almost everything from the rehab and rescue thread in the Coach forum so you should check that out.
> 
> So far, all I've done is cleaning, conditioning and polishing bags. For my Dooney drawstring bag I washed it in a warm water bath with dilute ivory soap, scrubbing with a toothbrush for stubborn spots, reshaped to dry, conditioned the trim and polished the brass. Most surface stains will come out easily with washing but I have had no luck with pen marks, as many others have tried and failed before, and have not tried dealing with verdigris either.
> 
> Edit: I spelt verdigris wrong  it is verdigris not vertigris




Ooh! Thanks for the info! I will definitely check out the coach thread! I've got my conditioner and tried to spot clean with ivory bar soap but soaking and reshaping, I'll have to give that a try! Thanks again!


----------



## applecidered

mellopan said:


> Thanks, but I already have a drawstring similar to that one which I got for ~$20 off of eBay. I have never found a cheap Dooney on poshmark! My price range is less than $30 haha, I prefer to buy bags to rehab but only if it's actually possible! I have heard vertigris can be permanent, and those marks look like vertigris so I probably will pass on that one.


Lovely bucket!


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I didn't know that...cool!  &#128077;&#127996;




 It's nice to know these things but very disappointing when they can't be fixed 




Awwlibrary said:


> Ooh! Thanks for the info! I will definitely check out the coach thread! I've got my conditioner and tried to spot clean with ivory bar soap but soaking and reshaping, I'll have to give that a try! Thanks again!



No problem! I don't think it's recommended to condition AWL bags though. Since conditioner will relax the leather and undo the process which makes it "all weather". Good luck! And hope you post about your successful rehabs  




applecidered said:


> Lovely bucket!


Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Anyone know what the official name of this is? It has two buckles in front, and a sliding "shoulder pad" on the strap. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331671453835?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Thanks, but I already have a drawstring similar to that one which I got for ~$20 off of eBay. I have never found a cheap Dooney on poshmark! My price range is less than $30 haha, I prefer to buy bags to rehab but only if it's actually possible! I have heard vertigris can be permanent, and those marks look like vertigris so I probably will pass on that one.



Oh forgot to say...GREAT FIND!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone know what the official name of this is? It has two buckles in front, and a sliding "shoulder pad" on the strap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331671453835?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



@catbird, I'd be lying if I told you I know what bag this is, BUT I have a few thoughts.  First, the stylized DB fob is a great clue, assuming it belongs to the bag.  I place this bag circa 1983-1984, pre AWL.  I have to wonder if this is a prototype and/or the precursor to...the Outback, maybe?  Either way, definitely vintage Dooney and a rare bird indeed!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh forgot to say...GREAT FIND!


Thank you! It's not in superb condition of course, but I still love it


----------



## casseyelsie

mellopan said:


> No problem! I don't think it's recommended to condition AWL bags though. Since conditioner will relax the leather and undo the process which makes it "all weather". Good luck! And hope you post about your successful rehabs




Oh, Glad to know this...Phew luckily I have not received my other Vtg Dooney when I read this!  So far I only conditioned one of my Dooney - a zip along wallet [emoji29]


----------



## mellopan

casseyelsie said:


> Oh, Glad to know this...Phew luckily I have not received my other Vtg Dooney when I read this!  So far I only conditioned one of my Dooney - a zip along wallet [emoji29]



Oh except I think you can (and probably should) condition the trim, since they are usually not AWL


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Oh except I think you can (and probably should) condition the trim, since they are usually not AWL



Right you are!  I use Apple but there are other good ones.  Apple looks like...like...spunk. Ew.

Yes, condition the strap and trim by all means.  Per Dooney, conditioning with an oil based conditioner loosens the pores in the AWL collection leather.  I don't see the real harm in doing it once in a great while, however...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone know what the official name of this is? It has two buckles in front, and a sliding "shoulder pad" on the strap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331671453835?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Catbird, word on the street is this is a double bucket courier bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

mellopan said:


> Oh except I think you can (and probably should) condition the trim, since they are usually not AWL







eyeoftheleopard said:


> Right you are!  I use Apple but there are other good ones.  Apple looks like...like...spunk. Ew.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, condition the strap and trim by all means.  Per Dooney, conditioning with an oil based conditioner loosens the pores in the AWL collection leather.  I don't see the real harm in doing it once in a great while, however...




Thanks so much for tips!  I can't say enough how much I appreciate advise/tips from Dooney Veterans like u guys n also Dooney Authenticators here!   I feel so much like a family member when I'm in Dooney n Coach thread.  *HUGS to All*


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird, I'd be lying if I told you I know what bag this is, BUT I have a few thoughts.  First, the stylized DB fob is a great clue, assuming it belongs to the bag.  I place this bag circa 1983-1984, pre AWL.  I have to wonder if this is a prototype and/or the precursor to...the Outback, maybe?  Either way, definitely vintage Dooney and a rare bird indeed!
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I think it's rare and early too. I'd guess it's from the mid-80s, possibly a very limited release.

From what I can see, the duck emblem does not have &#8482; after "All Weather Leather,"  which the very early AWL bags had. Later they started using ® instead of &#8482;.  (Pictures below from my collection showing what I mean about the duck emblem.)

Horsekeeping had a question about one like it in one of her blog posts but she couldn't identify it either:

https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpre...ying-this-very-vintage-dooney-bourke-handbag/


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird, word on the street is this is a double bucket courier bag.



Do you mean "double buckle?" That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hello Cassey.  I wanted to recommend another seller to you.  She is extremely customer service oriented and does not sell fakes.  She is on Etsy...her name is Creda and her shop is  SolePurseSuit.
> 
> I am not sure I want want to buy from a seller that I can't get to respond to me, either.  Frustrating!





Catbird9 said:


> SolePurseSuit/Creda is a super communicator, lovely wares too!



Hi Eyeoftheleopard n Catbird.  Is it safe for me to assume this Etsy seller only sell genuine Dooney vintage?  I would b happy if I do not need to trouble TPF authenticator so much


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Yes, Creda knows Dooney and wouldn't sell fakes.

The authenticator on this board is not a loquacious woman but she doesn't mind authenticating cause she hates fakes, too!

Thanks for the love ladies, you are very sweet! &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56412;


----------



## Marisaa

Has anybody recently sold their vintage Dooneys to horsekeeping or vintagedooney websites? Are they friendly and offer decent prices? I have 1997 awl hobo and matching wallet in black which I do not use...


----------



## Catbird9

Marisaa said:


> Has anybody recently sold their vintage Dooneys to horsekeeping or vintagedooney websites? Are they friendly and offer decent prices? I have 1997 awl hobo and matching wallet in black which I do not use...



I've contacted Vintagedooney in the past. It took a couple of emails before she responded, and she couldn't offer me much for it. She was friendly, and even told me I'd get more for it on eBay, which I did!

I haven't offered anything to Horsekeeping. You do have to follow the inquiry procedure and pay to ship your items to her if she agrees to look at them. She'll will only quote you a final price after she's seen the items. If you don't like the offer, you have to pay to have them returned to you. For me, it wasn't worth going through all that. 

In my opinion, you're better off selling them yourself if you can. Have you considered putting your things on eBay, Tradesy, Etsy, Bonanza, etc.?


----------



## Marisaa

Catbird9 said:


> I've contacted Vintagedooney in the past. It took a couple of emails before she responded, and she couldn't offer me much for it. She was friendly, and even told me I'd get more for it on eBay, which I did!
> 
> I haven't offered anything to Horsekeeping. You do have to follow the inquiry procedure and pay to ship your items to her if she agrees to look at them. She'll will only quote you a final price after she's seen the items. If you don't like the offer, you have to pay to have them returned to you. For me, it wasn't worth going through all that.
> 
> In my opinion, you're better off selling them yourself if you can. Have you considered putting your things on eBay, Tradesy, Etsy, Bonanza, etc.?


Thank you so much for your response! No, I haven't  tried the other websites yet. That is my concern that it might be too complicated to try to sell them, oh well. I need to think. Thank you again!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I think it's rare and early too. I'd guess it's from the mid-80s, possibly a very limited release.
> 
> From what I can see, the duck emblem does not have  after "All Weather Leather,"  which the very early AWL bags had. Later they started using ® instead of .  (Pictures below from my collection showing what I mean about the duck emblem.)
> 
> Horsekeeping had a question about one like it in one of her blog posts but she couldn't identify it either:
> 
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpre...ying-this-very-vintage-dooney-bourke-handbag/



Double buckle, pardon the typo.

I am going to look at my old bags and see if I have any TM!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I've contacted Vintagedooney in the past. It took a couple of emails before she responded, and she couldn't offer me much for it. She was friendly, and even told me I'd get more for it on eBay, which I did!
> 
> I haven't offered anything to Horsekeeping. You do have to follow the inquiry procedure and pay to ship your items to her if she agrees to look at them. She'll will only quote you a final price after she's seen the items. If you don't like the offer, you have to pay to have them returned to you. For me, it wasn't worth going through all that.
> 
> In my opinion, you're better off selling them yourself if you can. Have you considered putting your things on eBay, Tradesy, Etsy, Bonanza, etc.?


Oh hey I have a TM on my horseshoe:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Speaking of my rose horseshoe, I was successful rehabbing it as far as color touch ups.  I used a rouge paint pen and my fingertip to blend.  Before:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

It is night now but I'll snap a pic in the daylight.

After:


----------



## oldbaglover

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is night now but I'll snap a pic in the daylight.
> 
> After:


Looks great Leopard. I have also used pens, crayons, kids water colors, craft paint to touch up handbags.  It seems like the pebble textured bags "hide" the touch ups better than the smooth ones.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh hey I have a TM on my horseshoe:



Nice!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is night now but I'll snap a pic in the daylight.
> 
> After:



That turned out REALLY WELL! Ain't rehab fun?


----------



## casseyelsie

I'm excited to share a bag that I've not receive yet. [emoji7]All black Vtg Dooney![emoji7]




But I have a problem buying another bag I wanted on Etsy.  Transaction failed many times n I know it's nothing to do with my charge card.  Anyone here is Malaysian n can share your etsy experience?  TIA


----------



## casseyelsie

This is the first time I found Vtg Dooney in all black except hardware!  I'm so happy.


----------



## casseyelsie

One of my Vtg Dooney just arrived.  She looks more beautiful in real life than puc posted by seller!  N almost perfect condition.  Here she is 



sorry I'm very lousy with camera skill [emoji17]


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh btw, can anyone advise me how to clean the bag on above pic?  I don't know what kind of leather it is but definitely not AWL.


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I'm excited to share a bag that I've not receive yet. [emoji7]All black Vtg Dooney![emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3150155
> 
> 
> But I have a problem buying another bag I wanted on Etsy.  Transaction failed many times n I know it's nothing to do with my charge card.  Anyone here is Malaysian n can share your etsy experience?  TIA



Beautiful bag! 

I'm not Malaysian, but I wonder if the Etsy seller you are trying to buy from does not ship internationally? 

Another thought: there have been some PayPal glitches in the last few days. I recently had trouble completing an eBay purchase through PayPal; it took several tries before it went through. Maybe something similar is affecting your Etsy transaction.


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Oh btw, can anyone advise me how to clean the bag on above pic?  I don't know what kind of leather it is but definitely not AWL.
> 
> View attachment 3150228



It's Nubuck. It is supposed to have a "rugged" appearance.  It's similar to suede but thicker and rougher in texture. 

You can search the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread for suggestions on cleaning it, which can vary from simply giving it a good brushing, to dunking (washing) it if it's very dirty, and only if you are brave! If it's in almost perfect condition, probably just a good brushing is all it needs.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello dooney lovers! I've got an alto in sad shape and I'm trying to figure out how to best rehab her. I've posted in the coach rehab thread but thought Id check here to see if there is a dooney rehab thread? For kicks, I'm posting my sad alto here in all her embarrassing glory. I love the color and shape so I want to give her a chance! Any recommendations on polish or color touch up products and tips will be much appreciated! Thanks much!


----------



## pmburk

Marisaa said:


> Has anybody recently sold their vintage Dooneys to horsekeeping or vintagedooney websites? Are they friendly and offer decent prices? I have 1997 awl hobo and matching wallet in black which I do not use...



I am a bit late, but I have sold to Paula @ Horsekeeping in the past.

I would certainly not say she is friendly. I do think she's fair and honest. Friendly... no. She's very "just the facts."

I had a NWT teton bag & wallet that I sold her. I got a very good offer for it (more than I could have sold it for on my own). A while later, she sold them on her site for about double what she paid me. I'm fine with that, because obviously she's trying to make a profit, and I feel like I got a good price for my bags. (I honestly don't know who is buying those bags at her prices, but whatever.) 

I would strongly suggest if you deal with Paula, make sure you follow her instructions. She is good at communicating, but definitely likes things handled a certain way. I contacted her via email, then sent her several pictures (make sure they are not large files or multiple emails, or you will enrage her). I shipped the bag & wallet to her USPS Priority, and the day she received them, she sent me payment. As I recall she gave me a range of what she would offer for the bags based on the photos, within about a $50 variance, so I had a number in mind of what to expect. Once she got the bags & looked them over, she contacted me with her final offer (high end of the range she gave me), and paid. It went pretty quick & smoothly.

I will tell you that she will only buy bags that are in very good to mint condition. If the items have any damage or conspicuous wear, she will not purchase. But if you have something to sell, I'd say it is worth sending her photos.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> I'm not Malaysian, but I wonder if the Etsy seller you are trying to buy from does not ship internationally?
> 
> Another thought: there have been some PayPal glitches in the last few days. I recently had trouble completing an eBay purchase through PayPal; it took several tries before it went through. Maybe something similar is affecting your Etsy transaction.




Thanks for the compliment [emoji4]

The seller ship internationally but I just can't buy.   Anyway I will try again tomorrow.  There r other vtg Dooney I like but I didn't even get them authenticated once I found out they don't do international shipping.


----------



## pmburk

Today I am carrying my Teton bucket in rouge/navy with ivy green trim. My husband found this one for me - $15 at an estate sale. It was practically new condition!


----------



## Marisaa

pmburk said:


> I am a bit late, but I have sold to Paula @ Horsekeeping in the past.
> 
> I would certainly not say she is friendly. I do think she's fair and honest. Friendly... no. She's very "just the facts."
> 
> I had a NWT teton bag & wallet that I sold her. I got a very good offer for it (more than I could have sold it for on my own). A while later, she sold them on her site for about double what she paid me. I'm fine with that, because obviously she's trying to make a profit, and I feel like I got a good price for my bags. (I honestly don't know who is buying those bags at her prices, but whatever.)
> 
> I would strongly suggest if you deal with Paula, make sure you follow her instructions. She is good at communicating, but definitely likes things handled a certain way. I contacted her via email, then sent her several pictures (make sure they are not large files or multiple emails, or you will enrage her). I shipped the bag & wallet to her USPS Priority, and the day she received them, she sent me payment. As I recall she gave me a range of what she would offer for the bags based on the photos, within about a $50 variance, so I had a number in mind of what to expect. Once she got the bags & looked them over, she contacted me with her final offer (high end of the range she gave me), and paid. It went pretty quick & smoothly.
> 
> I will tell you that she will only buy bags that are in very good to mint condition. If the items have any damage or conspicuous wear, she will not purchase. But if you have something to sell, I'd say it is worth sending her photos.


Thank you very much! Appreciate your time and info! I am going to follow all procedures of course, don't know how much to ask. NWT is one thing, its a winner, used bag is a different story. I can say I would wear them and I am a very picky person, one scratch or spot and bag is out. If the wallet she sells in condition 8 is 95$ or so , then what to expect 40$ or lower? I am ok with this price, the reason I don't want to send them to trade-in program, they are nice things, I don't want them to be cut and destroyed. Just can not do it. 
One more thing-I do not see vintage black/black hobos for sale at all. I wonder why...


----------



## Marisaa

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my Teton bucket in rouge/navy with ivy green trim. My husband found this one for me - $15 at an estate sale. It was practically new condition!



Its wonderful! What a price! What a husband!


----------



## Catbird9

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my Teton bucket in rouge/navy with ivy green trim. My husband found this one for me - $15 at an estate sale. It was practically new condition!



What a gorgeous bag! And such a sweet deal. I can only dream of finding vintage name brand purses at estate sales now, as it seems they are the first things to go. (And I'm not willing to be there before dawn to elbow my way past the other eager pickers!)


----------



## pmburk

Marisaa said:


> Thank you very much! Appreciate your time and info! I am going to follow all procedures of course, don't know how much to ask. NWT is one thing, its a winner, used bag is a different story. I can say I would wear them and I am a very picky person, one scratch or spot and bag is out. If the wallet she sells in condition 8 is 95$ or so , then what to expect 40$ or lower? I am ok with this price, the reason I don't want to send them to trade-in program, they are nice things, I don't want them to be cut and destroyed. Just can not do it.
> One more thing-I do not see vintage black/black hobos for sale at all. I wonder why...



I don't think I actually gave her a price when I sent her the photos. I just was honest & told her I didn't really know what to ask, and wanted to see what she would offer. I think she sells what she gets, so if she doesn't have any black, it is probably just because she doesn't have any right now. I've been buying vintage D&B for a while and I rarely run across black. I think it's one of the more "sought after" colors so people hang onto it.


----------



## pmburk

Marisaa said:


> Its wonderful! What a price! What a husband!





Catbird9 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! And such a sweet deal. I can only dream of finding vintage name brand purses at estate sales now, as it seems they are the first things to go. (And I'm not willing to be there before dawn to elbow my way past the other eager pickers!)



Thanks ladies!

I rarely buy at estate sales anymore. They are just overrun with "pickers" now trying to become a millionaire flipping stuff on ebay, and I can't deal with that. I have a "If I find something nice when I come rolling in at 3 p.m. on Saturday, I'll buy it" mentality with estate sales now.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my Teton bucket in rouge/navy with ivy green trim. My husband found this one for me - $15 at an estate sale. It was practically new condition!



WOW!  Thank you for sharing!  That Teton sure is pretty and looks to be in EUC (excellent used condition).  And $15?  What a bargain!

I was wanting to do a little purse shopping at estate sales.  Any recommendations?  I am not looking to flip purses, I am a collector only.  And are the sales advertised in the paper...if not, where do you find out about them?

And your comment on horsekeeping prices:  I KNOW RIGHT??? Lol


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Marisaa said:


> Thank you very much! Appreciate your time and info! I am going to follow all procedures of course, don't know how much to ask. NWT is one thing, its a winner, used bag is a different story. I can say I would wear them and I am a very picky person, one scratch or spot and bag is out. If the wallet she sells in condition 8 is 95$ or so , then what to expect 40$ or lower? I am ok with this price, the reason I don't want to send them to trade-in program, they are nice things, I don't want them to be cut and destroyed. Just can not do it.
> One more thing-I do not see vintage black/black hobos for sale at all. I wonder why...



Wait...WHAT?  I see black vintage Dooney out and about quite a bit!  I scored these two in the last month, this Teton and the hobo.  Of course, the hobo is circa 2009, but I wanted to show it off any ways. &#9786;&#65039;  The doc bag is navy so doesn't count:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The hobo circa 2009:


----------



## casseyelsie

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my Teton bucket in rouge/navy with ivy green trim. My husband found this one for me - $15 at an estate sale. It was practically new condition!







eyeoftheleopard said:


> Wait...WHAT?  I see black vintage Dooney out and about quite a bit!  I scored these two in the last month, this Teton and the hobo.  Of course, the hobo is circa 2009, but I wanted to show it off any ways. [emoji5]&#65039;  The doc bag is navy so doesn't count:




LOVE all the bags posted! [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

EyeOfTheLeopard, I was thinking of collecting vintage only as well.  But after receiving a few, I really like some n feel tempted to use them! [emoji16] even though some of my friends thought those bags looks so outdated n weird to b carried in this era [emoji23]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> EyeOfTheLeopard, I was thinking of collecting vintage only as well.  But after receiving a few, I really like some n feel tempted to use them! [emoji16] even though some of my friends thought those bags looks so outdated n weird to b carried in this era [emoji23]



I love carrying my outdated Dooneys. To me they are "timeless." 

I've even started noticing them being carried by other ladies. I saw a beautiful all-black Surrey walking down the street a month or two ago, and then a small hobo on a woman shopping at Goodwill a few weeks ago. I admired her bag and she said she had gotten it at that very Goodwill store for $15! (That must have been a while ago, because the local Goodwill now seems to be sending all their better designer bags to some regional processing center to be put on their massive "Shopgoodwill.com" web site.)

I loved the small hobo so much I got one. It's not strictly vintage, probably late 90s-early 2000s, but it is AWL.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> I love carrying my outdated Dooneys. To me they are "timeless."
> 
> I've even started noticing them being carried by other ladies. I saw a beautiful all-black Surrey walking down the street a month or two ago, and then a small hobo on a woman shopping at Goodwill a few weeks ago. I admired her bag and she said she had gotten it at that very Goodwill store for $15! (That must have been a while ago, because the local Goodwill now seems to be sending all their better designer bags to some regional processing center to be put on their massive "Shopgoodwill.com" web site.)
> 
> I loved the small hobo so much I got one. It's not strictly vintage, probably late 90s-early 2000s, but it is AWL.




I feel tempted to use vintage bags but at the same time I am worried about wear n tear on those precious vintage More than new bags I bought from store that cost more!  I know I sound silly [emoji57]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I feel tempted to use vintage bags but at the same time I am worried about wear n tear on those precious vintage More than new bags I bought from store that cost more!  I know I sound silly [emoji57]



Not at all! I feel the same way about mine!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> I feel tempted to use vintage bags but at the same time I am worried about wear n tear on those precious vintage More than new bags I bought from store that cost more!  I know I sound silly [emoji57]



I am with you guys.  I hate to bang around with a beautiful precious vintage bag!  I am gentle on my purses for this reason.  I carry the newer Doonies for regular use and use my vintage pieces RARELY.  They are there to make me smile and collect dust lol.  As you guys know, I have them on a cat tree.  My cats wouldn't touch the tree, so...I have the new iPad that takes crispy pictures so here is an updated pic of the "Vintage Tree."


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The Vintage Tree:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I love carrying my outdated Dooneys. To me they are "timeless."
> 
> I've even started noticing them being carried by other ladies. I saw a beautiful all-black Surrey walking down the street a month or two ago, and then a small hobo on a woman shopping at Goodwill a few weeks ago. I admired her bag and she said she had gotten it at that very Goodwill store for $15! (That must have been a while ago, because the local Goodwill now seems to be sending all their better designer bags to some regional processing center to be put on their massive "Shopgoodwill.com" web site.)
> 
> I loved the small hobo so much I got one. It's not strictly vintage, probably late 90s-early 2000s, but it is AWL.


Oh Catbird, she is lovely!  She will be vintage VERY soon...if she isn't already.  What is the last year you have on the AWL collection? 1998?  I think my white Surrey is a 90s girl, probably the "newest" vintage piece I have.  You?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:


 

Love the bags and the tree, what a great way to display them.  Is that originally for cats?


----------



## Pixie RN

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:



Amazing and such a beautiful collection.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Not at all! I feel the same way about mine!







eyeoftheleopard said:


> I am with you guys.  I hate to bang around with a beautiful precious vintage bag!  I am gentle on my purses for this reason.  I carry the newer Doonies for regular use and use my vintage pieces RARELY.  They are there to make me smile and collect dust lol.  As you guys know, I have them on a cat tree.  My cats wouldn't touch the tree, so...I have the new iPad that takes crispy pictures so here is an updated pic of the "Vintage Tree."




Hahaha so I'm not weird after all.  [emoji23]


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh Catbird, she is lovely!  She will be vintage VERY soon...if she isn't already.  What is the last year you have on the AWL collection? 1998?  I think my white Surrey is a 90s girl, probably the "newest" vintage piece I have.  You?



My newest is that bone small hobo, late 90s I guess, manufactured in Mexico, so probably made under the NAFTA free trade agreement, which started in 1994. Dooney discontinued AWL bags in 2002.


----------



## oldbaglover

Hey catbird!  That tree belongs in a Dooney Garden of Paradise!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi Vtg Dooney experts, I need opinion on this bag.  Does this green color looks too faded for rescue?  (W/O re-dyeing)  And is there possibility I can remove the water mark at bottom of bag?  If it's salvageable I'm considering to bid.  I've successfully clean water marks from Vtg LV, wondering if I can apply same cleaning method with Dooney leather part as well?  TIA!


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Vtg Dooney experts, I need opinion on this bag.  Does this green color looks too faded for rescue?  (W/O re-dyeing)  And is there possibility I can remove the water mark at bottom of bag?  If it's salvageable I'm considering to bid.  I've successfully clean water marks from Vtg LV, wondering if I can apply same cleaning method with Dooney leather part as well?  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3153639
> 
> View attachment 3153635



The Color:

The pictures aren't really clear enough to tell for sure about the color. It might just need a very light coat of conditioner (I like Howard Leather Conditioner, others swear by Leather Therapy) all over to bring back the shine. I've done this successfully on the rubbed edges and corners of AWL bags. You don't want to put much conditioner on! A little goes a long way. You can be more generous with the conditioner on the trim (smooth) leather.

The Water Stain:

Here's a description, with pictures, by someone who washed an AWL Dooney with a cased bottom like that, and the problems she encountered.

http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/05/dooney-and-bourke-rehab.html

There is cardboard and glue under there, and the glue can melt, and it's hard to get it to dry evenly.

I'm curious, what was your cleaning method with your LV water stain?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> My newest is that bone small hobo, late 90s I guess, manufactured in Mexico, so probably made under the NAFTA free trade agreement, which started in 1994. Dooney discontinued AWL bags in 2002.


n

THANK YOU LADIES FOR THE SWEET COMPLIMENTS! &#9728;&#65039;&#128570;&#127808;

Catbird...so 2001 was the last time AWL pieces were shown in the catalog?  I don't have the 2002 catalog.   Thank you for the info!  Why doesn't Dooney have a book? Smh


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:


Wow! You have a gorgeous collection EOTL. You have a great eye for picking some beauties. Loving the duck decoy too. Very cute.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> EyeOfTheLeopard, I was thinking of collecting vintage only as well.  But after receiving a few, I really like some n feel tempted to use them! [emoji16] even though some of my friends thought those bags looks so outdated n weird to b carried in this era [emoji23]



Your friends are just haters riding in their Navihater drinking Hater-Aid, mad cause your purse game is on fleek.  Ask em how you like me NOW??? Lol


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Vintage Tree:







hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the bags and the tree, what a great way to display them.  Is that originally for cats?







Pixie RN said:


> Amazing and such a beautiful collection.







oldbaglover said:


> Hey catbird!  That tree belongs in a Dooney Garden of Paradise!




I agree with everyone who admire the vintage tree!  I hope to have half of the collection....err maybe limit myself to max of 12 of Dooney n 12 of Coach.  Hehe [emoji16] dream won't harm us right?


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> The Color:
> 
> The pictures aren't really clear enough to tell for sure about the color. It might just need a very light coat of conditioner (I like Howard Leather Conditioner, others swear by Leather Therapy) all over to bring back the shine. I've done this successfully on the rubbed edges and corners of AWL bags. You don't want to put much conditioner on! A little goes a long way. You can be more generous with the conditioner on the trim (smooth) leather.
> 
> The Water Stain:
> 
> Here's a description, with pictures, by someone who washed an AWL Dooney with a cased bottom like that, and the problems she encountered.
> 
> http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/05/dooney-and-bourke-rehab.html
> 
> There is cardboard and glue under there, and the glue can melt, and it's hard to get it to dry evenly.
> 
> I'm curious, what was your cleaning method with your LV water stain?




Wow cardboard n glue that will melt sounds scary for inexperienced person like me!  

Cleaning LV Vachetta leather was much easier.  All I did was wiping them with saddle soap repeatedly.  And for stubborn dirt n water stain, I used magic eraser which is very drying for leather....so right after those Vachetta were dry, I apply Blackrock leather conditioner, buff them up n let it rest for 24 hours b4 2nd layer of conditioner


----------



## Awwlibrary

casseyelsie said:


> Wow cardboard n glue that will melt sounds scary for inexperienced person like me!
> 
> Cleaning LV Vachetta leather was much easier.  All I did was wiping them with saddle soap repeatedly.  And for stubborn dirt n water stain, I used magic eraser which is very drying for leather....so right after those Vachetta were dry, I apply Blackrock leather conditioner, buff them up n let it rest for 24 hours b4 2nd layer of conditioner




Hi casseyelsie, I'm curious...by magic eraser, are you talking about the mr clean brand magic eraser? Or is there a leather eraser? I've in a middle of trying to revive an alto yellow croco and got stumped by the water stain and other stains. I see blackrock mentioned quite a lot on these boards, how is it different than apple conditioner? I'm hoping to give my bag a little polish and shine and apple doesn't seem to cut it. What product should I buy to give them some shine? Would blackrock or meltonian be better? Thanks!!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow! You have a gorgeous collection EOTL. You have a great eye for picking some beauties. Loving the duck decoy too. Very cute.



Thanks, you are a sweetheart!  I have a Vintage Tree, I now need a Modern Tree. &#128563;&#128513;&#128514;. Vintage is where my heart is but I do like some of the newbies...the gorgeous Flo satchel slays me EVERY TIME...I know you are right there with me on that...


----------



## casseyelsie

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi casseyelsie, I'm curious...by magic eraser, are you talking about the mr clean brand magic eraser? Or is there a leather eraser? I've in a middle of trying to revive an alto yellow croco and got stumped by the water stain and other stains. I see blackrock mentioned quite a lot on these boards, how is it different than apple conditioner? I'm hoping to give my bag a little polish and shine and apple doesn't seem to cut it. What product should I buy to give them some shine? Would blackrock or meltonian be better? Thanks!!!




People call it "magic eraser" but there r many brand around that is being called differently.  It's actually a white sponge that can b used for cleaning practically any stain.  Coffee stain on mugs, stains on cabinets...walls etc!  

I am new learner who just started buying vintage bags since July so I am not experienced enough to give advise lol.  Neither have I tried Meltonian.  I bought Blackrock after my LovinMyBags doesn't work as well as I expected.  But I'm not good at it yet.  [emoji37] some of my LV Vachetta leather r sticky (I applied too much) so I've not condition vintage of other brand yet.  

There r a lot of experienced experts in TPF, I especially like to read Coach Rehab thread.  U can also find out more product info throughout different thread - LV, Hermes etc.  That's how I found out about Blackrock [emoji16] G Luck


----------



## Awwlibrary

casseyelsie said:


> People call it "magic eraser" but there r many brand around that is being called differently.  It's actually a white sponge that can b used for cleaning practically any stain.  Coffee stain on mugs, stains on cabinets...walls etc!
> 
> I am new learner who just started buying vintage bags since July so I am not experienced enough to give advise lol.  Neither have I tried Meltonian.  I bought Blackrock after my LovinMyBags doesn't work as well as I expected.  But I'm not good at it yet.  [emoji37] some of my LV Vachetta leather r sticky (I applied too much) so I've not condition vintage of other brand yet.
> 
> There r a lot of experienced experts in TPF, I especially like to read Coach Rehab thread.  U can also find out more product info throughout different thread - LV, Hermes etc.  That's how I found out about Blackrock [emoji16] G Luck




Thanks and will do!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi everyone. I received this cutie today. Love her! Any suggestions what I can do to reshape the piping in the back?


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi everyone. I received this cutie today. Love her! Any suggestions what I can do to reshape the piping in the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157094



I have one of these and I love it too! So precious...

For the piping, here's my thought: I would start by holding the bag in my hands and gently shaping the piping between my fingers, using the warmth of my hands to soften the leather. (Make sure your hands don't have any oils or lotions on them.) 

Keep gently but firmly working it, maybe even applying a tiny bit of leather conditioner between your fingers. Wear it around the house for a while, massaging it whenever you can. It'll warm up as you wear it. It might take some time, and it might not work, but it's the least risky thing I can think of.

You could stuff it with warm (but not wet) towels and shape it, prop it, hang it or somehow allow it cool into the right shape.

I would be very reluctant to get it wet. I know people have dunked and reshaped Dooneys but it's always a gamble and you might ruin the bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi everyone. I received this cutie today. Love her! Any suggestions what I can do to reshape the piping in the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157094







Catbird9 said:


> I have one of these and I love it too! So precious...
> 
> For the piping, here's my thought: I would start by holding the bag in my hands and gently shaping the piping between my fingers, using the warmth of my hands to soften the leather. (Make sure your hands don't have any oils or lotions on them.)
> 
> Keep gently but firmly working it, maybe even applying a tiny bit of leather conditioner between your fingers. Wear it around the house for a while, massaging it whenever you can. It'll warm up as you wear it. It might take some time, and it might not work, but it's the least risky thing I can think of.
> 
> You could stuff it with warm (but not wet) towels and shape it, prop it, hang it or somehow allow it cool into the right shape.
> 
> I would be very reluctant to get it wet. I know people have dunked and reshaped Dooneys but it's always a gamble and you might ruin the bag.




Be seen this piece on eBay n think it's nice but never buy because I wondered what could fit inside? [emoji23]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Be seen this piece on eBay n think it's nice but never buy because I wondered what could fit inside? [emoji23]



It is tiny. I use it every day when I go for my walks with my dog. What's inside:

Small roll of pet waste bags
Mail box key
Cell phone (mine is small)
Lip balm

There's a slip pocket inside that could fit a few bills or cards too.

I never thought I would use it, I just liked how cute it was, but it's turned out to be one I use every day.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> It is tiny. I use it every day when I go for my walks with my dog. What's inside:
> 
> Small roll of pet waste bags
> Mail box key
> Cell phone (mine is small)
> Lip balm
> 
> There's a slip pocket inside that could fit a few bills or cards too.
> 
> I never thought I would use it, I just liked how cute it was, but it's turned out to be one I use every day.




Hmm now I'm tempted!  Do u happen to know if iPhone 6+ with its cover can fit inside?


----------



## casseyelsie

I can't wait to get all my vtg Dooney wishlist fulfilled.  I will proudly share pics of my Dooney pride n joy once I collected all.  AND....I promise myself to STOP once I am done!

So far I have managed to buy 8 pieces, waiting to win 4 bidding plus 5 more that need to b authenticated.  But shipping to my country takes so looonnngg.  I only received 2 so far.   Somehow my vtg Coach didn't take that long to reach me....funny


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Hmm now I'm tempted!  Do u happen to know if iPhone 6+ with its cover can fit inside?



Sorry, no way! 

Picture of Cavalry Body Bag (color: Wheat) with piece of paper cut to size of iPhone 6+:


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I can't wait to get all my vtg Dooney wishlist fulfilled.  I will proudly share pics of my Dooney pride n joy once I collected all.  AND....I promise myself to STOP once I am done!
> 
> So far I have managed to buy 8 pieces, waiting to win 4 bidding plus 5 more that need to b authenticated.  But shipping to my country takes so looonnngg.  I only received 2 so far.   Somehow my vtg Coach didn't take that long to reach me....funny



Looking forward to seeing your collection!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Sorry, no way!
> 
> Picture of Cavalry Body Bag (color: Wheat) with piece of paper cut to size of iPhone 6+:




Catbird, you beat me to it! I just double checked and yup, nope. Mine new bag is airforce blue. Love!


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Catbird, you beat me to it! I just double checked and yup, nope. Mine new bag is airforce blue. Love!



I love that color too!


----------



## Awwlibrary

casseyelsie said:


> Hmm now I'm tempted!  Do u happen to know if iPhone 6+ with its cover can fit inside?




@casseyelsie soooo, don't laugh but I have a bad habit of buying for my fantasy life.  when I was in Vegas last, I realized that I preferred to have a small bag to fit just the essentials (read: cash, id, phone) for the tables rather then schlepp my bigger bag around. I knew I wanted a crossbody so I don't have to worry about my bag in my lap. So I thought the cavalry is perfect. But now that you pointed out the obvious (my phone actually won't fit) I have to rethink my strategy!! Haha! However, I still love these bags. Super cute and well made.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I have one of these and I love it too! So precious...
> 
> For the piping, here's my thought: I would start by holding the bag in my hands and gently shaping the piping between my fingers, using the warmth of my hands to soften the leather. (Make sure your hands don't have any oils or lotions on them.)
> 
> Keep gently but firmly working it, maybe even applying a tiny bit of leather conditioner between your fingers. Wear it around the house for a while, massaging it whenever you can. It'll warm up as you wear it. It might take some time, and it might not work, but it's the least risky thing I can think of.
> 
> You could stuff it with warm (but not wet) towels and shape it, prop it, hang it or somehow allow it cool into the right shape.
> 
> I would be very reluctant to get it wet. I know people have dunked and reshaped Dooneys but it's always a gamble and you might ruin the bag.




@catbird. Thanks for the suggestion. I will try that! I was also thinking about putting something weighty on it, like a book or something, to encourage the reshaping.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> @casseyelsie soooo, don't laugh but I have a bad habit of buying for my fantasy life.  when I was in Vegas last, I realized that I preferred to have a small bag to fit just the essentials (read: cash, id, phone) for the tables rather then schlepp my bigger bag around. I knew I wanted a crossbody so I don't have to worry about my bag in my lap. So I thought the cavalry is perfect. But now that you pointed out the obvious (my phone actually won't fit) I have to rethink my strategy!! Haha! However, I still love these bags. Super cute and well made.




Oh, for the record, I don't go to vegas all that often. But somehow that need for a small crossbody stuck with me! Call it a mom-with-2-young-kids fantasy...


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> @catbird. Thanks for the suggestion. I will try that! I was also thinking about putting something weighty on it, like a book or something, to encourage the reshaping.



That should help, good idea!


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Sorry, no way!
> 
> Picture of Cavalry Body Bag (color: Wheat) with piece of paper cut to size of iPhone 6+:



Thanks for size comparison n for saving me from temptation [emoji23]



Catbird9 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your collection!



Hopefully by Nov I will receive all my bags.  I'm looking forward to share pics too [emoji16]



Awwlibrary said:


> @casseyelsie soooo, don't laugh but I have a bad habit of buying for my fantasy life.  when I was in Vegas last, I realized that I preferred to have a small bag to fit just the essentials (read: cash, id, phone) for the tables rather then schlepp my bigger bag around. I knew I wanted a crossbody so I don't have to worry about my bag in my lap. So I thought the cavalry is perfect. But now that you pointed out the obvious (my phone actually won't fit) I have to rethink my strategy!! Haha! However, I still love these bags. Super cute and well made.




Haha I'm equally guilty.  Still buying handheld bag even though I'm totally a crossbody kind of gal or at least shoulder strap.  We can't help loving beautiful things!


----------



## Awwlibrary

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks for size comparison n for saving me from temptation [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully by Nov I will receive all my bags.  I'm looking forward to share pics too [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'm equally guilty.  Still buying handheld bag even though I'm totally a crossbody kind of gal or at least shoulder strap.  We can't help loving beautiful things!




Hear hear! Can't wait to see your new collection!


----------



## casseyelsie

I only have 2 vtg Dooney in my hand now.  Waiting for bags to arrive is s torture lol.  Here are pics of bags I've bought so far.  Thanks for letting me share [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

I have 2 more, waiting to see if I win bidding. 
2 more awaiting seller to accept my offer [emoji16]


----------



## casseyelsie

I noticed I don't have green, light blue n yellow yet! [emoji37]


----------



## Awwlibrary

casseyelsie said:


> I noticed I don't have green, light blue n yellow yet! [emoji37]




Wow! VERY nice! Love that you have cross bodies and 1 bucket. Beauties! What's the model of the first bag? I haven't seen that much!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casseyelsie said:


> I only have 2 vtg Dooney in my hand now.  Waiting for bags to arrive is s torture lol.  Here are pics of bags I've bought so far.  Thanks for letting me share [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3158791
> View attachment 3158792
> View attachment 3158793
> View attachment 3158794
> View attachment 3158795
> View attachment 3158796
> View attachment 3158797
> View attachment 3158799
> View attachment 3158802
> View attachment 3158803


What a nice collection. I am drawn to the bag with the dark brown flap with the duck logo (bag 6).....so pretty but all great finds.


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I only have 2 vtg Dooney in my hand now.  Waiting for bags to arrive is s torture lol.  Here are pics of bags I've bought so far.  Thanks for letting me share [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3158791
> View attachment 3158792
> View attachment 3158793
> View attachment 3158794
> View attachment 3158795
> View attachment 3158796
> View attachment 3158797
> View attachment 3158799
> View attachment 3158802
> View attachment 3158803



Gorgeous collection! Such a great variety of styles and colors. I really like that Teton shoulder bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

Awwlibrary said:


> Wow! VERY nice! Love that you have cross bodies and 1 bucket. Beauties! What's the model of the first bag? I haven't seen that much!



Err...I don't know most names of vintage I bought, I also found out seller didn't know either, sometimes they simply named them [emoji57] so I didn't bother to remember names of what I bought. 



YankeeDooney said:


> What a nice collection. I am drawn to the bag with the dark brown flap with the duck logo (bag 6).....so pretty but all great finds.



#6 the colorblock bag is under Teton but I don't know the name of the bag [emoji20]



Catbird9 said:


> Gorgeous collection! Such a great variety of styles and colors. I really like that Teton shoulder bag.



Thanks.  Coming from u, means a lot! 

I plan to do research of Vtg Dooney so I will know name of all bags I bought n also to find out which year they were produced.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Wow! VERY nice! Love that you have cross bodies and 1 bucket. Beauties! What's the model of the first bag? I haven't seen that much!



That's a Lockhart Flap bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

Another 2 Vtg Dooney bought.  Both r green color but in different green because I don't own any green from Dooney yet.  I just need to hunt for Doctor's satchel plus another 2 I'm eyeing....then I'm done for good!!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

I mentioned about not wanting to buy from oldkitchenwares but I still buy anyway because I couldn't find the same bag elsewhere....for both Vtg Dooney n Vtg Aigner.  She still didn't bother to reply my last message BUT she sure ship fast!  I already received notification from eBay that all 5 items from her less than 1 hour ago has been shipped to me. 

She didn't bother to quote me price of combined shipping, so I'm guessing she packed all 5 individually?  Zzzzz


----------



## Trod7477

You definitely need the Medium size


----------



## Trod7477

Oh my Goodness I have died and gone to heaven. Love this!


----------



## Trod7477

Catbird9 said:


> Here's an Essex and an Equestrian (in a rare color, I'm not sure if it's Dark Taupe or Mushroom) so you can see the difference. Easiest way to tell: Essex has the duck emblem on the front, Equestrian has it on the back. Both have the leather tongue and brass loop closure.


Definitely Mushroom


----------



## Trod7477

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone know what color is the Original Small Horseshoe bag in the middle, between the (certain) Taupe wallet and the (certain) Wheat Porthole Clutch?



I think it's Peanut.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I need help to identify color of a Dooney I just bought.  Looks like peach to me [emoji23] and what style is this?


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I need help to identify color of a Dooney I just bought.  Looks like peach to me [emoji23] and what style is this?
> 
> View attachment 3159950



Looks like a Small Loden Saddle Bag. Compare to this bag:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/999-R66-loden-sm-firbt.htm

Yours is British Tan.


----------



## mellopan

I just purchased this cute little guy on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/181905761262 , cut tag but I feel certain enough about its authenticity. I just need some help identifying it! 

It looks like an essex carrier, but slightly more square, has additional trimming on the bottom and has only 4 feet. I found another ebay listing for the same bag listed as an essex http://www.ebay.com/itm/171879528537

Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## mellopan

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi casseyelsie, I'm curious...by magic eraser, are you talking about the mr clean brand magic eraser? Or is there a leather eraser? I've in a middle of trying to revive an alto yellow croco and got stumped by the water stain and other stains. I see blackrock mentioned quite a lot on these boards, how is it different than apple conditioner? I'm hoping to give my bag a little polish and shine and apple doesn't seem to cut it. What product should I buy to give them some shine? Would blackrock or meltonian be better? Thanks!!!



I have used the Mr. Clean magic eraser with soooome success on what I believe is vachetta leather (non Dooney). It also had water stains but I did not use the magic eraser on the water stained part. I used it on a blackish stain, I think it was just dirt that's set in.

Never used Meltonian, but Blackrock does give a bit of shine and make the leather look richer from my experience.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

casseyelsie said:


> I only have 2 vtg Dooney in my hand now.  Waiting for bags to arrive is s torture lol.  Here are pics of bags I've bought so far.  Thanks for letting me share [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3158791
> View attachment 3158792
> View attachment 3158793
> View attachment 3158794
> View attachment 3158795
> View attachment 3158796
> View attachment 3158797
> View attachment 3158799
> View attachment 3158802
> View attachment 3158803


 
That's a lovely collection so far. I'm sure you'll have much joy in wearing these!!


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> I just purchased this cute little guy on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/181905761262 , cut tag but I feel certain enough about its authenticity. I just need some help identifying it!
> 
> It looks like an essex carrier, but slightly more square, has additional trimming on the bottom and has only 4 feet. I found another ebay listing for the same bag listed as an essex http://www.ebay.com/itm/171879528537
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks in advance



Yours is probably a Small Carpet Bag R47, compare to this one:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm

Cute bag, great deal!


----------



## mellopan

Catbird9 said:


> Yours is probably a Small Carpet Bag R47, compare to this one:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm
> 
> Cute bag, great deal!



Thank you so much Catbird9  wondering what is the meaning behind the name carpet bag...just seems like a funny name


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Small Loden Saddle Bag. Compare to this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/999-R66-loden-sm-firbt.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is British Tan.



Thanks a lot Catbird, Loden bag in British tan.  Got it! 



mellopan said:


> I just purchased this cute little guy on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/181905761262 , cut tag but I feel certain enough about its authenticity. I just need some help identifying it!
> 
> It looks like an essex carrier, but slightly more square, has additional trimming on the bottom and has only 4 feet. I found another ebay listing for the same bag listed as an essex http://www.ebay.com/itm/171879528537
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks in advance



Wow mellopan, u got yourself such a great deal!  Congrats.  I need more luck to find super deal like u 



hydrangeagirl said:


> That's a lovely collection so far. I'm sure you'll have much joy in wearing these!!




Thanks hydrangegirl, I use 1 yesterday.  My hubby couldn't believe it's a vintage!


----------



## mellopan

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks a lot Catbird, Loden bag in British tan.  Got it!
> 
> Wow mellopan, u got yourself such a great deal!  Congrats.  I need more luck to find super deal like u
> 
> Thanks hydrangegirl, I use 1 yesterday.  My hubby couldn't believe it's a vintage!



I stalk ebay alot  you just have to check frequently and be quick! Good luck


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> Thank you so much Catbird9  wondering what is the meaning behind the name carpet bag...just seems like a funny name



https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/history-magic-mike-likey-carpet-magic-mike

Interesting history of the carpet bag. They were originally made out of scraps of carpeting, and were used for travel. They were known for being very durable and holding a lot! Mary Poppins carried one.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> I only have 2 vtg Dooney in my hand now.  Waiting for bags to arrive is s torture lol.  Here are pics of bags I've bought so far.  Thanks for letting me share [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3158791
> View attachment 3158792
> View attachment 3158793
> View attachment 3158794
> View attachment 3158795
> View attachment 3158796
> View attachment 3158797
> View attachment 3158799
> View attachment 3158802
> View attachment 3158803



Ok lady, I got you covered.  Very nice collection you got started there!  From left to right, top to bottom:

Lockhart Flap Bag (Medium)
Calvary
Over & Under Bag
Porthole Clutch
Explorer
Teton
Kilty 
Spectator
Camera Bag

They are look great and AUTHENTIC! &#128077;&#127995;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

This Kilty intrigues me.  It is authentic, but...where is the hallmark perforated detailing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...7850d6&pid=100012&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=171957212586

Catbird...&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A couple of my newer pieces dressed for the holiday.  Just got my first Lockhart:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The Teton, back in black:


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I just have to say, that you ladies who authenticate these vintage bags are the best!!  This adds so much to this forum and is always so interesting even for those who don't normally buy vintage!  Keep up the good work, it is appreciated!!:urock:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> This Kilty intrigues me.  It is authentic, but...where is the hallmark perforated detailing?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...7850d6&pid=100012&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=171957212586
> 
> Catbird...&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;



Good catch!

The perforated piece is missing. You can see the faint impression of where it used to be in one of the photos.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Teton, back in black:



Great photo, staging it for Halloween!


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok lady, I got you covered.  Very nice collection you got started there!  From left to right, top to bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> Lockhart Flap Bag (Medium)
> 
> Calvary
> 
> Over & Under Bag
> 
> Porthole Clutch
> 
> Explorer
> 
> Teton
> 
> Kilty
> 
> Spectator
> 
> Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> They are look great and AUTHENTIC! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]




OMG.....EOTL,  thank you soooo much for names of my bags.  I really appreciate your help.  [emoji8]


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> A couple of my newer pieces dressed for the holiday.  Just got my first Lockhart:



What a beautiful bag! Perfect for fall.

Cute Big Duck in the background there.


----------



## whateve

casseyelsie said:


> View attachment 3158804
> View attachment 3158806
> 
> 
> I have 2 more, waiting to see if I win bidding.
> 2 more awaiting seller to accept my offer [emoji16]


I love that drawstring bag!


----------



## whateve

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my Teton bucket in rouge/navy with ivy green trim. My husband found this one for me - $15 at an estate sale. It was practically new condition!


I love this bag! I've saw a couple on ebay that Beenburned said were fake and after that, I was afraid to try. I love the tri-color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> A couple of my newer pieces dressed for the holiday.  Just got my first Lockhart:





eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Teton, back in black:



All very nice EOTL. That includes the duck bag in the background. 

I agree with Hydrangeagirl. You ladies do such a nice job in the vintage related threads. I enjoy the education and find it very interesting. I have a new appreciation for vintage thanks to all of you. You find such great-looking bags. So cool!


----------



## casseyelsie

whateve said:


> I love that drawstring bag!




Thanks whateve, I wasn't planning on buying this style of drawstring from Dooney but I really like color of the string?  So far I've only seen string cord in mono color


----------



## crose6385

I purchased this bag last week for $25 and it's in really good condition  I've never owned a Dooney AWL bag and I'm super impressed with its construction! I think I'm addicted now [emoji23] I must have more!


----------



## oldbaglover

crose6385 said:


> I purchased this bag last week for $25 and it's in really good condition  I've never owned a Dooney AWL bag and I'm super impressed with its construction! I think I'm addicted now [emoji23] I must have more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162146


Love it! you got a great buy!


----------



## crose6385

oldbaglover said:


> Love it! you got a great buy!




Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

crose6385 said:


> I purchased this bag last week for $25 and it's in really good condition  I've never owned a Dooney AWL bag and I'm super impressed with its construction! I think I'm addicted now [emoji23] I must have more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162146



Great deal on a great bag. I know exactly how you feel. Aren't they amazing?


----------



## crose6385

Catbird9 said:


> Great deal on a great bag. I know exactly how you feel. Aren't they amazing?




Yes! I feel like this bag would last another lifetime! And it's a classic style and super low maintenance. I think about high end designer bags I've seen that are the same age that are falling apart [emoji85]


----------



## casseyelsie

crose6385 said:


> Yes! I feel like this bag would last another lifetime! And it's a classic style and super low maintenance. I think about high end designer bags I've seen that are the same age that are falling apart [emoji85]




Very true.  I'm very disappointed with few of my 3 Prada, 1 YSL n 1 Celine.  Within a year or 2, there r problems with them  [emoji57]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

crose6385 said:


> Yes! I feel like this bag would last another lifetime! And it's a classic style and super low maintenance. I think about high end designer bags I've seen that are the same age that are falling apart [emoji85]



Dooney Essex in very nice condition-and great price! &#9728;&#65039;&#127809;&#127810;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> All very nice EOTL. That includes the duck bag in the background.
> 
> I agree with Hydrangeagirl. You ladies do such a nice job in the vintage related threads. I enjoy the education and find it very interesting. I have a new appreciation for vintage thanks to all of you. You find such great-looking bags. So cool!



Thank you all for the nice compliments!

My black Teton is all the better cause my gf drips with jealousy whenever she sees it.&#128512;


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The Teton, back in black:




Perfect Halloween bag! 



crose6385 said:


> I purchased this bag last week for $25 and it's in really good condition  I've never owned a Dooney AWL bag and I'm super impressed with its construction! I think I'm addicted now [emoji23] I must have more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162146




That's a good deal!


----------



## casseyelsie

Updating my Vtg Dooney collection. 




I don't really like the color, but love this dome shape. She can b a sibling to my Alma bags [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

crose6385 said:


> I purchased this bag last week for $25 and it's in really good condition  I've never owned a Dooney AWL bag and I'm super impressed with its construction! I think I'm addicted now [emoji23] I must have more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162146




Very nice and you can't beat that deal! It only took getting my first one to get hooked so I know the feeling. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

casseyelsie said:


> Updating my Vtg Dooney collection.
> 
> View attachment 3162716
> 
> 
> I don't really like the color, but love this dome shape. She can b a sibling to my Alma bags [emoji16]




Very cute bag and nice photo! She looks like a star! [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

crose6385 said:


> I purchased this bag last week for $25 and it's in really good condition  I've never owned a Dooney AWL bag and I'm super impressed with its construction! I think I'm addicted now [emoji23] I must have more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162146


 

Definitely a cute little bag, she looks vey happy being used again!


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Updating my Vtg Dooney collection.
> 
> View attachment 3162716
> 
> 
> I don't really like the color, but love this dome shape. She can b a sibling to my Alma bags [emoji16]



Very pretty bag! That domed shape is so classic, and elegant.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Very pretty bag! That domed shape is so classic, and elegant.




Thanks dear [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

I found a doonie in VERY NICE color. If any of u like small purse, check this out.  I wish it's not so small! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...ight-Yellow-/111797611952?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## crose6385

casseyelsie said:


> Updating my Vtg Dooney collection.
> 
> View attachment 3162716
> 
> 
> I don't really like the color, but love this dome shape. She can b a sibling to my Alma bags [emoji16]




Love that Alma shape!


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I found a doonie in VERY NICE color. If any of u like small purse, check this out.  I wish it's not so small!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...ight-Yellow-/111797611952?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



So cute...but I wish it were not so EXPENSIVE!

(I've been watching that seller, who seems to have a great collection of rare colors of Cavalry Body Bags that she's letting go of.)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> I found a doonie in VERY NICE color. If any of u like small purse, check this out.  I wish it's not so small!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...ight-Yellow-/111797611952?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Beautiful condition, rare as all get out color, Palomino.  I can't pay that much, but I am sure someone out there will grab it sooner or later.


----------



## Catbird9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1989-dooney...656556?hash=item46434a58ac:g:Q94AAOSwA4dWKUVY

1989 ad showing Porthole Clutch and Large Horseshoe bags:


----------



## Catbird9

TDF!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...291014?hash=item3f55f88906:g:BYUAAOSw~bFWKpzI


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I hope who ever bought it enjoys it, it's a real beauty!!


----------



## alansgail

Any of you ladies know how to clean color transfer off the AWL pebbled bags? I found a fabulous one at a local consignment store but didn't purchase because of the staining. The bag was a orangish/red and the transfer was blue, most likely from jeans.

Other than that the bag looked new!


----------



## Catbird9

alansgail said:


> Any of you ladies know how to clean color transfer off the AWL pebbled bags? I found a fabulous one at a local consignment store but didn't purchase because of the staining. The bag was a orangish/red and the transfer was blue, most likely from jeans.
> 
> Other than that the bag looked new!



That blue would be tough to remove, I think. 

I had a taupe AWL bag Loden bag where the braided loop on the toggle clasp had "bled" dark brown onto the taupe. I put leather conditioner on it and rubbed gently, and it seemed to lighten it a little. I was reluctant to rub too hard for fear of damaging the finish or taupe color, so I decided to quit while I was ahead. The stain was less noticeable though.

You might try posting your question to the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread.


----------



## alansgail

Catbird9 said:


> That blue would be tough to remove, I think.
> 
> I had a taupe AWL bag Loden bag where the braided loop on the toggle clasp had "bled" dark brown onto the taupe. I put leather conditioner on it and rubbed gently, and it seemed to lighten it a little. I was reluctant to rub too hard for fear of damaging the finish or taupe color, so I decided to quit while I was ahead. The stain was less noticeable though.
> 
> You might try posting your question to the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread.


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## oldbaglover

alansgail said:


> Any of you ladies know how to clean color transfer off the AWL pebbled bags? I found a fabulous one at a local consignment store but didn't purchase because of the staining. The bag was a orangish/red and the transfer was blue, most likely from jeans.
> 
> Other than that the bag looked new!


I have a black AWL pebbled leather bag with a tan drawstring.  It was a yard sale find and dirty so I dunked it. the black faded on the tan pull on the string. I used acrylic paint on the pull then used acrylic varnish on it.  I was lucky it covered and that the fade mark was so small.


----------



## sagg99

My Savers thrift haul yesterday the Kilty on the left 4.00, and the Horseshoe 2.99
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I got lucky


----------



## PcanTannedBty

sagg99 said:


> My Savers thrift haul yesterday the Kilty on the left 4.00, and the Horseshoe 2.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky




Wow, yes u did!


----------



## Catbird9

:





sagg99 said:


> My Savers thrift haul yesterday the Kilty on the left 4.00, and the Horseshoe 2.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky



Wow, great haul!

:worthy:


----------



## mellopan

sagg99 said:


> My Savers thrift haul yesterday the Kilty on the left 4.00, and the Horseshoe 2.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky


What a steal! Wow, congrats!


----------



## mellopan

I'm wondering if the large doctor's bag will still open and close without a key? Watching an auction on ebay right now that doesn't have one.

Thanks


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> I'm wondering if the large doctor's bag will still open and close without a key? Watching an auction on ebay right now that doesn't have one.
> 
> Thanks



I don't think so, but maybe someone else who has one can chime in.


----------



## Catbird9

Newest addition to my Dooney family: Large Horseshoe Bag in blue. (Navy, Air Force or Cadet blue?)

Here they are together:


----------



## mellopan

Catbird9 said:


> I don't think so, but maybe someone else who has one can chime in.



Thank you Catbird9! I was sad to hear this but I asked the seller who told me it does still open without the key... Which kind of makes sense otherwise seller wouldn't have been able to take photos of the inside haha. So I think I'll try for it


----------



## YankeeDooney

Catbird9 said:


> Newest addition to my Dooney family: Large Horseshoe Bag in blue. (Navy, Air Force or Cadet blue?)
> 
> Here they are together:


Those are beauties CB. I love the new blue!


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> Thank you Catbird9! I was sad to hear this but I asked the seller who told me it does still open without the key... Which kind of makes sense otherwise seller wouldn't have been able to take photos of the inside haha. So I think I'll try for it



OK, good to know! Best of luck, hope you get it.


----------



## Catbird9

YankeeDooney said:


> Those are beauties CB. I love the new blue!



Thanks! It's a heavier bag than I usually carry, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Thank you Catbird9! I was sad to hear this but I asked the seller who told me it does still open without the key... Which kind of makes sense otherwise seller wouldn't have been able to take photos of the inside haha. So I think I'll try for it



Yes, the doc bag opens and closes without the key-it just won't lock.  Be sure to post a pic after purchase, total doc bag lover here!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1989-dooney...656556?hash=item46434a58ac:g:Q94AAOSwA4dWKUVY
> 
> 1989 ad showing Porthole Clutch and Large Horseshoe bags:



NICE!  Great find!  But...confusing.  I thought in 1989 Dooney had long since ceased to make the DB fob.  Weren't they doing the duck fob by then?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> NICE!  Great find!  But...confusing.  I thought in 1989 Dooney had long since ceased to make the DB fob.  Weren't they doing the duck fob by then?



The DB fob was used until around 1987 according to this Guide:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html

The Guide says duck fobs were used starting in 1988. 

If the ad really is from 1989, I don't know why they wouldn't have shown the new duck fobs.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Newest addition to my Dooney family: Large Horseshoe Bag in blue. (Navy, Air Force or Cadet blue?)
> 
> Here they are together:



Vintage ad for a 'shoe:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Newest addition to my Dooney family: Large Horseshoe Bag in blue. (Navy, Air Force or Cadet blue?)
> 
> Here they are together:



I have to go Airforce on the horseshoe.  You?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Vintage ad for a 'shoe:



Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I have to go Airforce on the horseshoe.  You?



Yes, I think so too. It's definitely not navy.

It has the old style interior thick leather pockets, and the TM on the duck emblem.


----------



## Catbird9

More pics of  Large Horseshoe (named her Big Blue):

1. Color comparison (next to my blue Large Equestrian) 
2. Closeup colors
3. Interior pocket (embossed: Made in U.S.A.)
4. Duck emblem with TM symbol after All Weather Leather (bag looks darker in this light)

This is a pre-tag bag, I'm guessing 1984-1985. Has a matching color pebbled leather strap on the round DB fob.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Yes, I agree with your assessment.

Tell me again what the TM is indicative of?  Older models?

Cat, do you have a navy bag you can add to your line up?  I see someone online talking AF Blue that I think is NAVY.  Bid difference, as you well know, to us looney for Dooney ladies...

I have a taupe(?) small horseshoe coming tomorrow and I can't wait to do comparisons.  It has the DB fob, so an 80s girl like how I like 'em...&#55357;&#56839;  I'll post her tomorrow night for your visual inspection.

I am feeling your blue Horseshoe, sis...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

DENTON this vintage Dooney ad matches one in your collection:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@catbird I have checked all of my vintage pieces.  I have three with the TM and the rest are R.  The three with the TM?  The two horseshoes and a green label Equestrian.  How does you collection pan out?  I'm curious!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Taupe horseshoe.  Sorry never mind, won't upload files right now. &#128528;


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird I have checked all of my vintage pieces.  I have three with the TM and the rest are R.  The three with the TM?  The two horseshoes and a green label Equestrian.  How does you collection pan out?  I'm curious!



Both of my TMs are on Horseshoes, the large blue and the small black.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The only other TM I have is this Equestrian:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Have you noticed that the 80s Doonies tend to have "flat" ducks, while the newer Doonies the duck has gained weight? Lol

What is the oldest Dooney you reckon you have?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The only other TM I have is this Equestrian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186156
> View attachment 3186160
> View attachment 3186163



What a beauty! I love how the duck is all smoothed out. It's like this bag has been places!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Total score:  a "new" marble from the AWL collection:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Have you noticed that the 80s Doonies tend to have "flat" ducks, while the newer Doonies the duck has gained weight? Lol
> 
> What is the oldest Dooney you reckon you have?



Yeah, the duck used to be more flat, kinda cool looking I think.

My oldest ones are the large and small horseshoes; probably both are from 1984.

I used to have a 1981 tack bag, but I sold it.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Another pic:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Total score:  a "new" marble from the AWL collection:



Awesome!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> What a beauty! I love how the duck is all smoothed out. It's like this bag has been places!



Thank you, catbird!  She has been places, I have no doubt of that.  Thirty years old and counting.  She looked rough in the ad for her, but stuffing a bag is surprisingly effective in bringing 'em back to life.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I have one tack bag.  Any thoughts on color?  Antelope, maybe?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I have one tack bag.  Any thoughts on color?  Antelope, maybe?



Gorgeous! Not sure on the color, maybe "russet"?


----------



## Flushpuppy

Hi all -

I'm normally a vintage Coach collector, but I've always loved the vintage AWL Dooneys too. I'd like to get one to use as my commuter bag, so I'm wondering what styles are the largest. I've seen dimensions listed on the auctions but it's hard to really get a grasp on how big those really are in real life. Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Flushpuppy said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm normally a vintage Coach collector, but I've always loved the vintage AWL Dooneys too. I'd like to get one to use as my commuter bag, so I'm wondering what styles are the largest. I've seen dimensions listed on the auctions but it's hard to really get a grasp on how big those really are in real life. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm a fan of both vintage Coach and Dooneys now too, after hanging around tPF for months!

Here's what comes to mind for your AWL Dooney commuter bag:

Big:  R21 Shoulder Satchel, 13" x 10" x 3 1/2"
Really Big: R41 Shopping Tote 17" x 12" x 4 3/4"

Horsekeeping has examples of both. 

Good luck finding your perfect fit!


----------



## Flushpuppy

Catbird9 said:


> I'm a fan of both vintage Coach and Dooneys now too, after hanging around tPF for months!
> 
> Here's what comes to mind for your AWL Dooney commuter bag:
> 
> Big:  R21 Shoulder Satchel, 13" x 10" x 3 1/2"
> Really Big: R41 Shopping Tote 17" x 12" x 4 3/4"
> 
> Horsekeeping has examples of both.
> 
> Good luck finding your perfect fit!


Thanks! I've spent some time on that Horsekeeping  site already - dangerous! One question I can't quite figure out - are those style numbers listed in the bag somewhere? I saw a serial number but it seemed longer than that,


----------



## Flushpuppy

I don't see much mention of the Cabriolet satchel, if that's what it's called. Any input on those?


----------



## Catbird9

Flushpuppy said:


> Thanks! I've spent some time on that Horsekeeping  site already - dangerous! One question I can't quite figure out - are those style numbers listed in the bag somewhere? I saw a serial number but it seemed longer than that,



Sometimes (rarely) there will be a paper sticker on the back of the inside pocket that shows the style number. Here's one with a picture of the sticker:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/carrier143.htm


----------



## Catbird9

Flushpuppy said:


> I don't see much mention of the Cabriolet satchel, if that's what it's called. Any input on those?



Sorry, I haven't seen one. Looks gorgeous in photos.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird, when do you figure they switched to the R (from TM)?

Had to of been early early...like 1983?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird, when do you figure they switched to the R (from TM)?
> 
> Had to of been early early...like 1983?



I'm thinking 1984-85, based on my two horseshoes with leather interior pockets with no green label, no red white & blue tag, DB fob with matching pebbled leather strap, and this guide:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html

*1984 AWL russet leather trim, British Tan* 
     Round Brass Fob DB letters (backwards D) with matching color pebbled leather strap      
     1984 GREEN Cloth label sewn on the inside thin smooth and pebbled LEATHER pocket      
     Later 1984 there were NO cloth labels sewn on the LEATHER pocket      
     Thin smooth LEATHER pocket      

*1984 - 1985 AWL russet leather trim, British Tan* 
     Round Brass Fob DB letters (backwards D) with smooth leather British Tan strap      
     There were NO cloth labels sewn inside      
     Heavy LEATHER pocket


----------



## Catbird9

Here's another one of those early drawstrings like we were discussing on the AT thread. This one's got the duck emblem on the back, and a TM symbol too!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...345597?hash=item2105b0113d:g:tFIAAOSwFGNWSPPN


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Very nice!  Here is a bone horseshoe for ya:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231754424865?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Interestingly, she is an R, not a TM.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Very nice!  Here is a bone horseshoe for ya:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231754424865?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Interestingly, she is an R, not a TM.



That's interesting. The duck looks flat though. I've had my eye on that one.


----------



## Catbird9

First one of these I've seen in navy. It went fast. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...019474?hash=item33acd5b7d2:g:tHMAAOSwiwVWSmkb


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I really love these old treasures.  Certain vintage items are so special and so beautiful.

Never seen the navy either.  They always seem to be tan or some variation thereof.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I'm thinking 1984-85, based on my two horseshoes with leather interior pockets with no green label, no red white & blue tag, DB fob with matching pebbled leather strap, and this guide:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html
> 
> *1984 AWL russet leather trim, British Tan*
>     Round Brass Fob DB letters (backwards D) with matching color pebbled leather strap
>     1984 GREEN Cloth label sewn on the inside thin smooth and pebbled LEATHER pocket
>     Later 1984 there were NO cloth labels sewn on the LEATHER pocket
>     Thin smooth LEATHER pocket
> 
> *1984 - 1985 AWL russet leather trim, British Tan*
>     Round Brass Fob DB letters (backwards D) with smooth leather British Tan strap
>     There were NO cloth labels sewn inside
>     Heavy LEATHER pocket



I don't understand what this means:  russet leather trim, British Tan?  The first AWL pieces had BT trim...so where do they get russet from?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I don't understand what this means:  russet leather trim, British Tan?  The first AWL pieces had BT trim...so where do they get russet from?



Russet is a stage in the tanning process of leather, before it's been dyed. So I think she means russet leather that has been dyed British tan. But it is confusing.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

So is this russet?  Meaning undyed leather that is naturally reddish brown in color?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Would we put this cloth Dooney where?  The russet tack bag definitely predates her-this gal has the alligator clip strap while the tack has that old style buckle on strap.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Interior of cloth Dooney:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Shot of texture:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> So is this russet?  Meaning undyed leather that is naturally reddish brown in color?



No, I think that has been dyed a russet color.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Would we put this cloth Dooney where?  The russet tack bag definitely predates her-this gal has the alligator clip strap while the tack has that old style buckle on strap.



Nice, I love the color, and the fabric. Maybe 1982-84?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies! Curious to know your opinion on which of these bags is in better condition. They both have straps and fobs.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi ladies! Curious to know your opinion on which of these bags is in better condition. They both have straps and fobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193017
> View attachment 3193019



In the pictures you've shared, I can't see any significant differences between the two conditions. What about the insides? The straps?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Is this a trick question? (scratches head)


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> In the pictures you've shared, I can't see any significant differences between the two conditions. What about the insides? The straps?




Sorry!!! I'll before specific! Both have nice straps, fobs, and are clean inside. The right one has a minor blemish on the duck (a longish line pressed into it on left of duck) VS the other's AWL has loosened up (bag on left in both pics).


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Is this a trick question? (scratches head)




See above...and hi honey [emoji8]


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Sorry!!! I'll before specific! Both have nice straps, fobs, and are clean inside. The right one has a minor blemish on the duck (a longish line pressed into it on left of duck) VS the other's AWL has loosened up (bag on left in both pics).



I like the larger pebbled texture. I don't think of that as a condition issue, more like a variation in the grain of the hide or the drying process that results in a different appearance. 

One of the things I love about the older AWL Dooneys is how each one is unique, and has a story to tell.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I like the larger pebbled texture. I don't think of that as a condition issue, more like a variation in the grain of the hide or the drying process that results in a different appearance.
> 
> One of the things I love about the older AWL Dooneys is how each one is unique, and has a story to tell.




Thank you for your feedback! I was puzzling over the variation and whether the larger grained leather is a condition issue...someone told me the larger grain may be due to conditioner.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Thank you for your feedback! I was puzzling over the variation and whether the larger grained leather is a condition issue...someone told me the larger grain may be due to conditioner.



I don't know, that may be true. 

If I were choosing between the two bags you asked about, I would choose the one on the left (leaving out the difference in pebble texture for the moment.) For that particular style, I think the condition of the duck emblem is a big factor.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I don't know, that may be true.
> 
> If I were choosing between the two bags you asked about, I would choose the one on the left (leaving out the difference in pebble texture for the moment.) For that particular style, I think the condition of the duck emblem is a big factor.




Thanks! Yes I'm choosing between the two. Thank you!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird, check this listing and tell me if there is ANYTHING ELSE the seller could do to make a potential customer want this bag even LESS (besides authenticity, which is not an issue here):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311481076501?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird, check this listing and tell me if there is ANYTHING ELSE the seller could do to make a potential customer want this bag even LESS (besides authenticity, which is not an issue here):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311481076501?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



 what a train wreck!

"This Bag is in Nice condition"????


----------



## Catbird9

Speaking of train wrecks, check out this solution to peeling coating under the coin pocket flap on a vintage D&B wallet. Duct tape to the rescue!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Now look gal-you take things too far.  I'm from Texas and we believe in using duct tape for any and every repair! Lol

Did you check the manicure on train wreck? &#65533;&#65533;

Sellers have wildly different ideas as to what constitutes good condition.

Should have that green vintage drawstring tomorrow-can't wait to show her off.  Anything good from your corner of the world?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Now look gal-you take things too far.  I'm from Texas and we believe in using duct tape for any and every repair! Lol
> 
> Did you check the manicure on train wreck? &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Sellers have wildly different ideas as to what constitutes good condition.
> 
> Should have that green vintage drawstring tomorrow-can't wait to show her off.  Anything good from your corner of the world?



LOL! Yeah, duct tape (or "duck" tape to some). I love the stuff. Not pretty, but it works.

I know, that manicure (and I use the term loosely!) -- yikes! 

Looking forward to seeing your green drawstring, and finding out if it's got a label inside.

No new additions to my Dooney collection since the Air Force Blue Large Horseshoe. I've got a new taste for vintage Coach from the same era (late 70s-early 90s) and have collected a few, bought and sold a few, of those. I'm a two-timin' Dooney girl!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I am trying to do a bit of touching up on my small horseshoe.  Taupe is a very difficult color to match.  And don't get me started on matching Dooney Rose. &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I am trying to do a bit of touching up on my small horseshoe.  Taupe is a very difficult color to match.  And don't get me started on matching Dooney Rose. &#65533;&#65533;



Beautiful bag! 

Meltonian Shoe cream come in lots of colors. Light Bone #126 looks close to Dooney Taupe. I've used the Light Brown #6 which is a good match for British Tan. I've heard the Delicate Cream #170 which is colorless, is also good. Work a dab into a cloth and apply to scuffs and light scratches. Haven't tried it myself but might sometime.

Haven't tried paints yet.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Here is  80s Dooney taupe and 2015 Dooney taupe:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The new taupe has more gray and the old taupe more tan:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The new taupe has more gray and the old taupe more tan:



Thanks, it's interesting to see them side by side.

I've had two vintage (AWL) taupe bags, and even those were different shades.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I admit I like the horseshoe bag quite a lot, but not $200 worth!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-Vi...267933?hash=item3ab72cc5dd:g:ZZgAAOSwHQ9WUidH


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Are you peepin' the auction for the Dooney Kelly green doc bag?

Do you have one of the AWL2 big duck bags?  If so, may I see pics of interior and tag?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I admit I like the horseshoe bag quite a lot, but not $200 worth!



Seems high to me too.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Are you peepin' the auction for the Dooney Kelly green doc bag?
> 
> Do you have one of the AWL2 big duck bags?  If so, may I see pics of interior and tag?



Found it... I'd missed that one. Lots of interest!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Doc bag almost at $200.  I am guessing it will go close or over $300.  You?

My green FINALLY came.  She is DB fobbed, pre tag, in quite nice condition for her age:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Back shot:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Are you peepin' the auction for the Dooney Kelly green doc bag?
> 
> Do you have one of the AWL2 big duck bags?  If so, may I see pics of interior and tag?



Sorry, missed your edit on that post.

Nope, I don't have one of those... Yet.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Doc bag almost at $200.  I am guessing it will go close or over $300.  You?
> 
> My green FINALLY came.  She is DB fobbed, pre tag, in quite nice condition for her age:



Very nice, and a great deal! Sweet!


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Back shot:



Wow superb bag! I'm usually not a huge fan of green but it looks sooooo amazing with the Christmas background :thumbup::thumbup:

I do have a question - did Dooney used to put the logo on the back of these bags?! I always wondered about this because most of the drawstring bags I saw had the logo in the front but every once in a while I saw one with the logo in the back and I kept thinking... How did people manage to turn the drawstring backwards  but it's actually supposed to be that way?


----------



## mellopan

Hello everyone! I was wondering if any of you have dealt with loose stitches before? Is it possible to repair stitches that have come undone without redoing the whole area? I got a really cheap carpet bag a while ago that I posted here and didn't notice there was a small section (less than an inch) where stitches have come undone. I was thinking about taking it to a shoe repair place if it's not too costly to repair just that small section.


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> Wow superb bag! I'm usually not a huge fan of green but it looks sooooo amazing with the Christmas background :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I do have a question - did Dooney used to put the logo on the back of these bags?! I always wondered about this because most of the drawstring bags I saw had the logo in the front but every once in a while I saw one with the logo in the back and I kept thinking... How did people manage to turn the drawstring backwards  but it's actually supposed to be that way?



Yes, they did have the logo on the back, in early years.


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if any of you have dealt with loose stitches before? Is it possible to repair stitches that have come undone without redoing the whole area? I got a really cheap carpet bag a while ago that I posted here and didn't notice there was a small section (less than an inch) where stitches have come undone. I was thinking about taking it to a shoe repair place if it's not too costly to repair just that small section.



They can do it. How nice it will look, or how much they'll charge, I can't say. Hard to match thread color.

I've dealt with broken stitches by cutting the ends off. Eventually they can work loose again, though.

Depending on what part of the bag it's on, I've also used super glue gel to reinforce areas with missing stitches. Apply with pin or tooth pick, don't use too much.


----------



## mellopan

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, they did have the logo on the back, in early years.



Ok now I know for sure  thank you! 

I might try gluing it, that's a good idea! It's on the side of the top flap.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Wow superb bag! I'm usually not a huge fan of green but it looks sooooo amazing with the Christmas background :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I do have a question - did Dooney used to put the logo on the back of these bags?! I always wondered about this because most of the drawstring bags I saw had the logo in the front but every once in a while I saw one with the logo in the back and I kept thinking... How did people manage to turn the drawstring backwards  but it's actually supposed to be that way?



Sharp eye, gal!  It is my understanding that the earliest drawstrings had the duck logo on the front with the drawstring dangling in the back (or vice versa).  Yes, it came that way from the factory.  So if you see a Dooney drawstring like this the bag was made in the 80s!

Thank you for noticing the Christmas background!  This is my first green Dooney...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Sorry for being redundant...I just saw @catbird had responded to you.

Great old carpet bag!  I usually trim loose threads off when I see em.  Are you planning on carrying her out and about?


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Sharp eye, gal!  It is my understanding that the earliest drawstrings had the duck logo on the front with the drawstring dangling in the back (or vice versa).  Yes, it came that way from the factory.  So if you see a Dooney drawstring like this the bag was made in the 80s!
> 
> Thank you for noticing the Christmas background!  This is my first green Dooney...



Thanks for clarifying and hope you enjoy having it  also, it's from the 80s, that bag might be older than me haha.

Yes I plan to carry the carpet bag, but it definitely needs more sprucing up. I used it for the first time today but wasn't happy with the loose thread and weird floppy shape. I reshaped my other Dooneys by washing but I don't want to wash this one due to possible cardboard on the bottom, and also I noticed the leather does get considerably harder after washing and I'd like to keep it soft! I also need to search for a method of touch up the trims... Lot of work for this one


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Let us know how it goes!

The mailman brought two treats.  I'll share but I'm going in through the app.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

My new Over Under bag-she is a TM, catbird!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

New binocular bag:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> Thanks for clarifying and hope you enjoy having it  also, it's from the 80s, that bag might be older than me haha.
> 
> Yes I plan to carry the carpet bag, but it definitely needs more sprucing up. I used it for the first time today but wasn't happy with the loose thread and weird floppy shape. I reshaped my other Dooneys by washing but I don't want to wash this one due to possible cardboard on the bottom, and also I noticed the leather does get considerably harder after washing and I'd like to keep it soft! I also need to search for a method of touch up the trims... Lot of work for this one



What is your dream vintage Dooney piece?


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> What is your dream vintage Dooney piece?


I never thought of it actually! But off the top of my head, either the doctor bag or this glove leather sling bag 

What about yours?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> View attachment 3200303
> View attachment 3200304
> 
> 
> My new Over Under bag-she is a TM, catbird!



Love it!


----------



## Catbird9

My dream Dooney is this Small Explorer in Wheat. 

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/944-explorere-sm-wheatbt.htm


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I don't understand their prices.  I'll tag you-there is an Explorer up for grabs on the bay.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

It has cycled through with no bids, maybe she'll put a BIN price on it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-large-brown-purse-/131660688612?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It has cycled through with no bids, maybe she'll put a BIN price on it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-large-brown-purse-/131660688612?



Awesome, thanks!

ETA: Just checked the measurements...that's the larger one, I need the little one. 

(I agree H'keep'ng's prices are too steep.)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I'll keep an eye out for you when I'm banging around online.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mellopan said:


> I never thought of it actually! But off the top of my head, either the doctor bag or this glove leather sling bag
> 
> What about yours?



This is a SICK black one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...283863?hash=item2ee8af14d7:g:z9cAAOSwcBhWU1Yd


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

You should see this one, mellopan:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...543871?hash=item1ea7b2fbff:g:Dq8AAOSw7FRWWOuw


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Girl your dream bag is a presence on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AWL...592313?hash=item4d3be8c4f9:g:X1AAAOSwcBhWVgsQ


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you when I'm banging around online.



Thank you!


----------



## mellopan

eyeoftheleopard said:


> This is a SICK black one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...283863?hash=item2ee8af14d7:g:z9cAAOSwcBhWU1Yd



Aww thank you so much for keeping an eye out for me!! I actually have the bucket style in black already, so I'm just looking for the sling pack style in the tan color. That one seems more rare than the bucket style  but no hurry for it, I'm trying to put a hold on buying now, I spent a lot of money recently! Too much!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

New navy horseshoe-a 1990s girl with the long padded strap:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> New navy horseshoe-a 1990s girl with the long padded strap:



She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thanks, catbird!  I much prefer the strap on these...I am a crossbody type gal.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A very nice Explorer for your pleasure, catbird:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-dooney-and-bourke-outpack-bag-565fba2201985e82fc002653


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> A very nice Explorer for your pleasure, catbird:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-dooney-and-bourke-outpack-bag-565fba2201985e82fc002653



Nice one, I'll ponder it! Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

Green label, red beauty, eyeoftheleopard this made me think of  you:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/255617..._search_query=coach pebbled&ref=sr_gallery_42


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

This is "nice condition":

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...076501?hash=item4885b80b15:g:eMkAAOSw9N1Vk~PJ


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> This is "nice condition":
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...076501?hash=item4885b80b15:g:eMkAAOSw9N1Vk~PJ



Uh-huh.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Green label, red beauty, eyeoftheleopard this made me think of  you:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/255617..._search_query=coach pebbled&ref=sr_gallery_42



Oooh, catbird, I love looking at her but didn't pull the trigger 'cause of the fading of the color.  Great old bag, though, right you are!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this for $2, jewelry holder.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160118_090521_zpspe3q7rvc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160118_090501_zpstwmjgdf0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

This is from the Toiny Collection, I believe. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Raven3766

Does anyone know anything about this vintage Dooney? I found it for $9 while thrifting. The shoulder strap is the part that I've never seen before, almost didn't purchase until I saw the interior D&B tag.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160221_075216_zpsli3m4biw.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160221_075231_zpsbk36qkub.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160221_075305-1_zpsvjfv2qwo.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Raven:*  I don't know anything about your handbag find.  But they are using the code B on the serial number on the Made In America bags that Dooney is producing now.


----------



## Raven3766

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Raven:*  I don't know anything about your handbag find.  But they are using the code B on the serial number on the Made In America bags that Dooney is producing now.


Okay, that's good information. Thx


----------



## Catbird9

Raven3766 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this vintage Dooney? I found it for $9 while thrifting. The shoulder strap is the part that I've never seen before, almost didn't purchase until I saw the interior D&B tag.



I don't remember seeing one before either. I have no idea when this line was produced or what they called it. Sorry I can't be more help! I did a search and came up with one example of a vintage Dooney with a green canvas strap like that:

http://www.vintage-instyle.com/vintageleather.html
(scroll about one third of the way down the page and you'll see a small brown AWL bag with a buckle closure)


----------



## Raven3766

Catbird9 said:


> I don't remember seeing one before either. I have no idea when this line was produced or what they called it. Sorry I can't be more help! I did a search and came up with one example of a vintage Dooney with a green canvas strap like that:
> 
> http://www.vintage-instyle.com/vintageleather.html
> (scroll about one third of the way down the page and you'll see a small brown AWL bag with a buckle closure)


Thanks Catbird, it does have the same strap; leather looks similar as well.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Raven3766 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this vintage Dooney? I found it for $9 while thrifting. The shoulder strap is the part that I've never seen before, almost didn't purchase until I saw the interior D&B tag.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160221_075216_zpsli3m4biw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160221_075231_zpsbk36qkub.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160221_075305-1_zpsvjfv2qwo.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


i've owned at least 2 bags with that  type of strap.  i recall asking bb about them...i  vaguely also recall hearing 
 that they were made in the mid-nineties.

  personally like the strap--great weight distributor.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Raven, that drawstring is from the Webster collection.  Here is another one from that collection:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Another one from the Webster collection, mid nineties like lonesome October said:


----------



## thanhdaba

I'm thinking of buying an old AWL bag for the summer.  I thought the Ivory/British tan would be a nice summer look.


----------



## Catbird9

thanhdaba said:


> I'm thinking of buying an old AWL bag for the summer.  I thought the Ivory/British tan would be a nice summer look.



I have one that I love for summer in that color combination. It's the Small Hobo on the right. The color is called Bone but some sellers call it Ivory. It came in two sizes, large and small.

Wheat is also a lovely summer color, if you can find it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12043&pictureid=116067


----------



## Raven3766

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Raven, that drawstring is from the Webster collection.  Here is another one from that collection:





lonesomeoctober said:


> i've owned at least 2 bags with that  type of strap.  i recall asking bb about them...i  vaguely also recall hearing
> that they were made in the mid-nineties.
> 
> personally like the strap--great weight distributor.



Thank you ladies, I really appreciate your help. Now, I have some cleaning to do.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I have one that I love for summer in that color combination. It's the Small Hobo on the right. The color is called Bone but some sellers call it Ivory. It came in two sizes, large and small.
> 
> Wheat is also a lovely summer color, if you can find it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12043&pictureid=116067


The ivory with the cedar trim is super nice, too.

You are quite welcome, Raven.&#55357;&#56898;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I have one that I love for summer in that color combination. It's the Small Hobo on the right. The color is called Bone but some sellers call it Ivory. It came in two sizes, large and small.
> 
> Wheat is also a lovely summer color, if you can find it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12043&pictureid=116067


Catbird:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321992431224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Catbird:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321992431224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Very nice!

Coincidentally,  I am currently carrying my wheat "porthole clutch" on a daily basis. I love that little purse!


----------



## latetotheparty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Another one from the Webster collection, mid nineties like lonesome October said:



I really like this purse, nice leather


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Coincidentally,  I am currently carrying my wheat "porthole clutch" on a daily basis. I love that little purse!


Do you think that port is wheat???


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Do you think that port is wheat???



The one in the listing? No, that's British tan. The one I own is wheat though.


----------



## Maltoo

Just picked this beauty up at a local thrift store they thought it was a fake.....


----------



## latetotheparty

Maltoo said:


> Just picked this beauty up at a local thrift store they thought it was a fake.....



That's a great color, it's funny how thrift shops do that, usually tho,  they want to overcharge for an obvious fake. Nice find


----------



## Maltoo

latetotheparty said:


> That's a great color, it's funny how thrift shops do that, usually tho,  they want to overcharge for an obvious fake. Nice find



Thank you. 

IKR, they had 4 more all different vintage styles and all very well used and way over priced. They thought they were all real but marked the one I bought as fake and marked and priced it as such. The same store different location has a FAKE Louis Vuitton priced at the same price I paid for this bag and it looks horrible. Go figure.


----------



## Catbird9

Maltoo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> IKR, they had 4 more all different vintage styles and all very well used and way over priced. They thought they were all real but marked the one I bought as fake and marked and priced it as such. The same store different location has a FAKE Louis Vuitton priced at the same price I paid for this bag and it looks horrible. Go figure.



Their loss, your gain, nice bag!

(So they mark bags as "Fake" and sell them anyway? It's illegal to knowingly sell counterfeits, even if your name is "Goodwill". )


----------



## Maltoo

Catbird9 said:


> Their loss, your gain, nice bag!
> 
> (So they mark bags as "Fake" and sell them anyway? It's illegal to knowingly sell counterfeits, even if your name is "Goodwill". )



yes, but they are not a goodwill, , and I am not telling them that because if I did I would not have ever gotten this bag because they would just throw away any bag they thought was fake and that in itself would be a sin in my book.
. Just a local charity thrift store.

I am by no means an attorney but it is my understanding is that they are selling used bags not new fakes so it is a gray area in the law. Again I am not informing them of anything I want to be able to buy my REAL "fakes" 

In my defense I even told them I thought it was indeed real and asked if they wanted to increase the price. They declined and I bought the bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Catbird9

Maltoo said:


> yes, but they are not a goodwill, , and I am not telling them that because if I did I would not have ever gotten this bag because they would just throw away any bag they thought was fake and that in itself would be a sin in my book.
> . Just a local charity thrift store.
> 
> I am by no means an attorney but it is my understanding is that they are selling used bags not new fakes so it is a gray area in the law. Again I am not informing them of anything I want to be able to buy my REAL "fakes"
> 
> In my defense I even told them I thought it was indeed real and asked if they wanted to increase the price. They declined and I bought the bag.



I would probably do the same thing!

ETA: There's a consignment store near me that knowingly sells fakes. She'll even mark them "Fake [Brand Name]."


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Catbird9 said:


> The one in the listing? No, that's British tan. The one I own is wheat though.



late to the party again, but just wanted to say that that wheat port is gorgeous.  

just picked up a vachetta zip top with two front pockets and the canvas strap. will post pics when she dries out from her bath and i finish rehydrating her.  

really like the canvas straps.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Maltoo said:


> Just picked this beauty up at a local thrift store they thought it was a fake.....




Sooo pretty and love it in red! This was one of my first bags many, many years ago in Blue. Wander where she is now? I didn't appreciate them as much back then.


----------



## Catbird9

lonesomeoctober said:


> late to the party again, but just wanted to say that that wheat port is gorgeous.
> 
> just picked up a vachetta zip top with two front pockets and the canvas strap. will post pics when she dries out from her bath and i finish rehydrating her.
> 
> really like the canvas straps.



Thanks!

Looking forward to seeing your vachetta zip pics.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Maltoo said:


> Just picked this beauty up at a local thrift store they thought it was a fake.....



What a sensational find...and the condition is CRIIIISPY!  Congrats!&#127881;&#127880;


----------



## Maltoo

Thanks Pcan and Eye, so excited about it Great Summer Color love the pop of RED!

Right now it is airing out (who ever owned this bag was a chain smoker) then I need to clean and condition her and she will be all set for a summer of fun!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

This seller got spanked off of Posh for trying to pull this stunt:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...28407c3&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=371570897741


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well! I saw this vintage zip around (?) wallet today and was curious if Dooney ever made their duck tag/emblem in pebbled leather? Here's the listing link and the cover pic to show the duck. I'm not the buyer, just curious about it! Thanks in advance! https://bnc.lt/m/O6DEx2fFqs


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you are all well! I saw this vintage zip around (?) wallet today and was curious if Dooney ever made their duck tag/emblem in pebbled leather? Here's the listing link and the cover pic to show the duck. I'm not the buyer, just curious about it! Thanks in advance! https://bnc.lt/m/O6DEx2fFqs
> View attachment 3324264


Hey girlie!  It is authentic.  Here is the large Zipalong in black:


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey girlie!  It is authentic.  Here is the large Zipalong in black:




Hi lady! Ooh thanks! I've never seen the duck in pebbled leather...now I know! Thanks!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi fellow dooney lovers! I need your opinion on color. Here's what I know: In the back is navy, middle is Air Force blue. What blue is the one in front?


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi fellow dooney lovers! I need your opinion on color. Here's what I know: In the back is navy, middle is Air Force blue. What blue is the one in front?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353119
> View attachment 3353120



My bet would be Mediterranean Blue.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> My bet would be Mediterranean Blue.




Hi catbird! Thanks for your thoughts! So, I found this color comparison photo on an eBay page...I'm thinking Mediterranean might be brighter then what I have because in person it's a bit dustier than it shows in my pic. The full color comparison seem to show the colors a little brighter when I look at the navy and Air Force blue in her photo. Maybe denim or French blue?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Your bag is French Blue.  IMO.


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Your bag is French Blue.  IMO.




Hi [emoji8]! And thx!


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi catbird! Thanks for your thoughts! So, I found this color comparison photo on an eBay page...I'm thinking Mediterranean might be brighter then what I have because in person it's a bit dustier than it shows in my pic. The full color comparison seem to show the colors a little brighter when I look at the navy and Air Force blue in her photo. Maybe denim or French blue?



That's the same color comparison I was using. Your eye is probably the best judge, since you have three different shades of blue bags to compare to.



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Your bag is French Blue.  IMO.





I was unsure, and you're probably a better judge of AWL blues (and reds) than I am since I tend to buy the lighter colors.


----------



## Catbird9

Speaking of French Blue:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...and-Tan-/252388072457?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Too bad it is going to go for at least a bill...


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello ladies. Saw this on the bay...assuming it's authentic? wondering if you can share some info on it? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112017518246


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello ladies. Saw this on the bay...assuming it's authentic? wondering if you can share some info on it?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112017518246



I'm pretty sure that wasn't made by Dooney & Bourke. The early DB logo looks nothing like the one embossed on that coin purse. Later DB logos resemble it vaguely. I think the seller is mistaken. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Counterfeit.  IMO.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Speaking of French Blue:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...and-Tan-/252388072457?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276



The final auction price was about $450.  I thought it would go for more...you?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The final auction price was about $450.  I thought it would go for more...you?



Wow, I had no idea! That bag belongs in a museum.


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Counterfeit.  IMO.




Thanks much! I remembered reading about a older DB logo on the tack bags and thought this might be even older.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasn't made by Dooney & Bourke. The early DB logo looks nothing like the one embossed on that coin purse. Later DB logos resemble it vaguely. I think the seller is mistaken. Other opinions welcome.




Thank you! Very interesting!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Wow, I had no idea! That bag belongs in a museum.




I saw that price and was floored! That had to be higher than the original, brand new price!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks much! I remembered reading about a older DB logo on the tack bags and thought this might be even older.



This is the very first logo in DOONEY purses, Anne:


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> This is the very first logo in DOONEY purses, Anne:




Ooh yes...I remember this logo. Thank you! As always!


----------



## Jtwong

When you say vintage Dooney does this mean it has been discontinued?  I recently bought a carrier bag R703 and I had this authenticated in the "authenticate this" page, and the seller says she has had the bag for 5 years.  I got a bit confused since I thought I was buying a bag made in the 90s! (assembled in Costa Rica).  Any thoughts?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Jtwong said:


> When you say vintage Dooney does this mean it has been discontinued?  I recently bought a carrier bag R703 and I had this authenticated in the "authenticate this" page, and the seller says she has had the bag for 5 years.  I got a bit confused since I thought I was buying a bag made in the 90s! (assembled in Costa Rica).  Any thoughts?


Jtwong, "vintage" means the purse is twenty years or older.  This style of the r703 Carrier was made from 1996-2002 and is indeed considered vintage...or close enough.  The seller might of meant that she owned the bag for five years but before that it belonged to someone else.  Does this answer your question?

I assume your carrier looks just like this:


----------



## Jtwong

Yes it does. There is no way to tell when the dooney bag was made right? Not from the serial numbers. Just an estimation as to when it was made based on the bag model and as to characteristics (ie. Assembled in costa rica or the fob).


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Correct.  The only clues are the style of bag, the tag or lack of one, and the fob.


----------



## Jtwong

Maltoo said:


> Thanks Pcan and Eye, so excited about it Great Summer Color love the pop of RED!
> 
> Right now it is airing out (who ever owned this bag was a chain smoker) then I need to clean and condition her and she will be all set for a summer of fun!



How do you condition the bag, I recently bought a carrier and the leather was so hard. I think my fingers hurt a bit just by adjusting the strap. Not the soft leather I was hoping for. But the bag is a beauty and in excellent condition. Hard to believe it is almost vintage. Hence my inquiry above if Dooney still made this 5 years ago. Will post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## Jtwong

Pictures of the bag


----------



## Catbird9

Jtwong said:


> Pictures of the bag



According to this guide,

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html

Dooney began assembling bags overseas around the mid-1990s. The All Weather Leather line was discontinued in 2002. Therefore the most likely dates for your Carrier are mid1990s to 2002.

The best way to soften it up is to carry it. You can use LeatherCPR, Lexol or Howards leather conditioner on the British tan leather. The AWL is supposed to be left alone and cleaned only with a damp cloth.


----------



## Jtwong

Catbird9 said:


> According to this guide,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html
> 
> Dooney began assembling bags overseas around the mid-1990s. The All Weather Leather line was discontinued in 2002. Therefore the most likely dates for your Carrier are mid1990s to 2002.
> 
> The best way to soften it up is to carry it. You can use LeatherCPR, Lexol or Howards leather conditioner on the British tan leather. The AWL is supposed to be left alone and cleaned only with a damp cloth.



This is very helpful. If I assume that the bag is made end of life in 2002, my bag has a few more years to reach vintage stage.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Jtwong said:


> This is very helpful. If I assume that the bag is made end of life in 2002, my bag has a few more years to reach vintage stage.



Yes but if made in 1996 it has officially been vintage for two years.  I call it vi tage because it is in the discontinued AWL collection.  DOONEY is now redoing some of its classics, but they are nothing like the original and the best.

That Carrier is in fine shape...sure you wanna carry her?&#128540;


----------



## Jtwong

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Yes but if made in 1996 it has officially been vintage for two years.  I call it vi tage because it is in the discontinued AWL collection.  DOONEY is now redoing some of its classics, but they are nothing like the original and the best.
> 
> That Carrier is in fine shape...sure you wanna carry her?&#128540;



Yes of course. Bags are meant to be used  I still cant believe how new she looks despite being old! Will be on the lookout for more vintage dooney.


----------



## Maltoo

I use Blackrock to deep condition.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello ladies. Wondering if anyone has advise on cleaning the AWL part...I know Dooney advises gentle soap and water. Has anyone tried any other leaning method?


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello ladies. Wondering if anyone has advise on cleaning the AWL part...I know Dooney advises gentle soap and water. Has anyone tried any other leaning method?


Do you want an overall cleaning, or is there a specific trouble spot?
I have dunked a blue AWL Equestrian.
Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
Some of the AWL colors are prone to rubbing off, especially at corners. This bag shows it clearly. It was that way before the dunk, so I felt I had nothing to lose. After the dunk, and conditioning with Blackrock, the color seems brighter and the rubbing not so noticeable. YMMV of course.


----------



## oldbaglover

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello ladies. Wondering if anyone has advise on cleaning the AWL part...I know Dooney advises gentle soap and water. Has anyone tried any other leaning method?


I tried to condition a Gladstone bag with CPR and it softened it too much and left indentations.  Bad decision!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> View attachment 3390839
> 
> Do you want an overall cleaning, or is there a specific trouble spot?
> I have dunked a blue AWL Equestrian.
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
> Some of the AWL colors are prone to rubbing off, especially at corners. This bag shows it clearly. It was that way before the dunk, so I felt I had nothing to lose. After the dunk, and conditioning with Blackrock, the color seems brighter and the rubbing not so noticeable. YMMV of course.



Thanks catbird! I've seen the dunking method but have been hesitant to try it...it's usually the corners like on your bag. I'll post pic of the bag I'm thinking about working on...would love everyone's suggestions!


----------



## Awwlibrary

oldbaglover said:


> I tried to condition a Gladstone bag with CPR and it softened it too much and left indentations.  Bad decision!



Ooh good to know! I have a Gladstone I need to clean too.


----------



## Carson716

Vintage Dooneys are what brought me here - cannot wait to share when I can take pics! Love mine!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Carson716 said:


> Vintage Dooneys are what brought me here - cannot wait to share when I can take pics! Love mine!



Welcome! LOVE the vintage Dooney's!


----------



## Flushpuppy

I'm assuming this is from the Cabriolet line, but I haven't been able to find one like it. Can anyone tell me what year it might be from? Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

Flushpuppy said:


> View attachment 3427953
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is from the Cabriolet line, but I haven't been able to find one like it. Can anyone tell me what year it might be from? Thanks.



I've been watching that bag! Quite eye-catching, almost mesmerizing.
I did a little research and found this article which says Dooney & Bourke's Cabriolet line was introduced in 1999.
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1G2-3480000034.html


----------



## Flushpuppy

Ah! So not quite vintage. Thanks for the infor!


----------



## Carson716

Finally remembered to sit down and actually take pics. These are my babies. The black one came with a matching wallet. Love them!


----------



## Catbird9

Carson716 said:


> Finally remembered to sit down and actually take pics. These are my babies. The black one came with a matching wallet. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433699



Very nice! Thanks for posting, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Carson716 said:


> Finally remembered to sit down and actually take pics. These are my babies. The black one came with a matching wallet. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433699


Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello Dooney ladies! I just got this zipalong wallet that I thought was British tan when I purchased. Now that it's arrived and compared with my British tan drawstring, I'm not so sure...thoughts on color? Maybe saddle tan?


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello Dooney ladies! I just got this zipalong wallet that I thought was British tan when I purchased. Now that it's arrived and compared with my British tan drawstring, I'm not so sure...thoughts on color? Maybe saddle tan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441622



Seeing them next to each other like that, I would call the drawstring British Tan and the wallet Saddle Tan.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Seeing them next to each other like that, I would call the drawstring British Tan and the wallet Saddle Tan.



Teehee! I was looking at the same picture! Thanks!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Yup. I'm with cat...Saddle tan.  Here it is in a coin purse:


----------



## Catbird9

Here's a very cute Vintage Belt Bag with a red white and blue cloth tag with a printing error. The serial number was printed on the front of the tag instead of the back.
Link: http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/1110-GRAB-beltbag-taupecedar.htm


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this throwback today! Found her in my MIL's garage as a sad, hard-as-a-rock dried out flat-as-a-pancake dirty mess and rehabbed her back to life. [emoji4]



Wish you could find the before pix so y'all could appreciate her even more!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this throwback today! Found her in my MIL's garage as a sad, hard-as-a-rock dried out flat-as-a-pancake dirty mess and rehabbed her back to life. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3456578
> 
> 
> Wish you could find the before pix so y'all could appreciate her even more!


Wow,  you did a great job of rehabbing that handbag.  Now it's lovely.   Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this throwback today! Found her in my MIL's garage as a sad, hard-as-a-rock dried out flat-as-a-pancake dirty mess and rehabbed her back to life. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3456578
> 
> 
> Wish you could find the before pix so y'all could appreciate her even more!



Beautiful job! I love that color combination on the Tetons. What kind of cleaner/conditioner did you use?


----------



## dgphoto

Catbird9 said:


> Beautiful job! I love that color combination on the Tetons. What kind of cleaner/conditioner did you use?



Soaked her in the kitchen sink with a few drops of blue Dawn in the water through three changes of water for about 1.5 hours because she was REALLY dry. Then slathered Leather CPR in copious amounts about six times, letting it dry in between each coat.


----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> Soaked her in the kitchen sink with a few drops of blue Dawn in the water through three changes of water for about 1.5 hours because she was REALLY dry. Then slathered Leather CPR in copious amounts about six times, letting it dry in between each coat.



Sounds simple, but I know it was a lot of work. The hardest part for me is waiting for the bag to dry after the bath, and between coats of conditioner. It's so rewarding when it's all done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dgphoto

Catbird9 said:


> Sounds simple, but I know it was a lot of work. The hardest part for me is waiting for the bag to dry after the bath, and between coats of conditioner. It's so rewarding when it's all done. Thanks for sharing!



Here are some before pix (finally found them):




Inside (spider eggs in the bottom):


Third sink of bath water



And today:
View attachment 3457247


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this throwback today! Found her in my MIL's garage as a sad, hard-as-a-rock dried out flat-as-a-pancake dirty mess and rehabbed her back to life. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3456578
> 
> 
> Wish you could find the before pix so y'all could appreciate her even more!


Such a pretty bag! The before pics were unbelievable. Who would have thought this bag was under all of that dirt? I love the braided drawstring and the other details. Would love it if Dooney brought some of these details back, including the color combination. Lovely. Congrats on a great find and an amazing rehab job!


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> Such a pretty bag! The before pics were unbelievable. Who would have thought this bag was under all of that dirt? I love the braided drawstring and the other details. Would love it if Dooney brought some of these details back, including the color combination. Lovely. Congrats on a great find and an amazing rehab job!



Thanks! I haven't shown my MIL; I'm afraid she will want it back, lol!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Thanks! I haven't shown my MIL; I'm afraid she will want it back, lol!!!


 no doubt about that. Smart move.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

dgphoto said:


> Here are some before pix (finally found them):
> View attachment 3457236
> 
> View attachment 3457237
> 
> Inside (spider eggs in the bottom):
> View attachment 3457241
> 
> Third sink of bath water
> View attachment 3457242
> 
> 
> And today:
> View attachment 3457247


Stellar rehab job.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Anyone have any thoughts on color? @Catbird do I finally have my Old Gold?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> View attachment 3459038
> View attachment 3459037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on color? @Catbird do I finally have my Old Gold?



Love the Loden! It might be closer to saddle tan. Here's a side-by-side. The one on the lower right is my Small Horseshoe (now sold - seeing that picture makes me wish I'd kept it!) which I believe was Old Gold.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

That shoe looks taupe.  Oy vey!  Well, I should have it so I can put wheat and saddle tan next to the Loden for comparison purposes.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That shoe looks taupe.  Oy vey!  Well, I should have it so I can put wheat and saddle tan next to the Loden for comparison purposes.



Right, for research purposes! 

Above pic shows a taupe wallet, the Gold-ish shoe, and the Wheat porthole clutch together.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hmmmm...yeah, when you put that show next to taupe...that shoe has too much creamy brown in it to be taupe.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. This is my shoe in taupe and they are definitely not the same!


----------



## dgphoto

My refurbed eBay find. Not quite finished with it but carried her anyway today.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thoughts on the color of the Loden?  The bucket is British Tan and the kiss is Saddle.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard




----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> My refurbed eBay find. Not quite finished with it but carried her anyway today.
> View attachment 3461605



Looking good!  You've worked wonders!



eyeoftheleopard said:


> View attachment 3461621



I love seeing them side by side...they're gorgeous! I think the Loden is most likely Saddle Tan. 

Do you have anything Peanut in your collection? (Just curious.)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

No peanut, @Catbird.  No peanut. (sighs). Isn't peanut a darker Brit Tan?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> No peanut, @Catbird.  No peanut. (sighs). Isn't peanut a darker Brit Tan?



Yes. I archived this photo which I believe is Peanut:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Both of these are called peanut.  Not my purses:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
b


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I think the carrier is Saddle Tan while the seller describes it as peanut.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think the carrier is Saddle Tan while the seller describes it as peanut.



Yep, me too.


----------



## momjules

Wow where do you girls find these beauties?
My dream


----------



## Catbird9

momjules said:


> Wow where do you girls find these beauties?
> My dream


LOL my magnificent obsession! Hours and hours searching eBay and other online venues.

(The Peanut Equestrian I posted above is not my bag either. It was sold on vintagedooney.com)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Many many hours trolling around online, same as @Catbird.  Treasure hunting for grown folks...


----------



## dgphoto

momjules said:


> Wow where do you girls find these beauties?
> My dream



Lots of hours on eBay and in thrift stores for me. I love the hunt and excitement of finding jewels!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Omg these pics are beautiful! I have to do more pics of my colors!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Speaking of colors...can anyone tell me more about this bag? It looks authentic but it doesn't have the duck emblem...thoughts? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/391552338071


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Speaking of colors...can anyone tell me more about this bag? It looks authentic but it doesn't have the duck emblem...thoughts?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/391552338071



I agree it appears authentic, but beyond that, I'm drawing a blank. Hopefully another member will have more information.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I agree it appears authentic, but beyond that, I'm drawing a blank. Hopefully another member will have more information.



 me too. The tag is the same as what's used in the zip-along wallets. But that combined with the tag and no duck leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## Catbird9

Hot item on eBay right now: Vintage Drawstring in Air Force Blue. A collector's dream!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-used...Dooney-Bourke-Drawstring-Bucket-/302063834252

(Not my listing)


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Hot item on eBay right now: Vintage Drawstring in Air Force Blue. A collector's dream!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-used...Dooney-Bourke-Drawstring-Bucket-/302063834252
> 
> (Not my listing)



Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## Catbird9

I rarely see things like this in my local thrift shops, but I got lucky yesterday with this pre-tag Small Satchel. She just needed a new zipper pull and some cleaning to make her shine again. Mind you, I'm not really a "satchel" kinda gal, but this one stole my heart:


----------



## momjules

Catbird9 said:


> I rarely see things like this in my local thrift shops, but I got lucky yesterday with this pre-tag Small Satchel. She just needed a new zipper pull and some cleaning to make her shine again. Mind you, I'm not really a "satchel" kinda gal, but this one stole my heart:
> View attachment 3466431



Wow she's so nice ! Congrats!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I rarely see things like this in my local thrift shops, but I got lucky yesterday with this pre-tag Small Satchel. She just needed a new zipper pull and some cleaning to make her shine again. Mind you, I'm not really a "satchel" kinda gal, but this one stole my heart:
> View attachment 3466431



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awwlibrary said:


> Speaking of colors...can anyone tell me more about this bag? It looks authentic but it doesn't have the duck emblem...thoughts?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/391552338071



This is an authentic drawstring from the DOONEY Red Label collection.  Rare color, too!

Disregard the pic-wrong picture.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> This is an authentic drawstring from the DOONEY Red Label collection.  Rare color, too!
> 
> Disregard the pic-wrong picture.



I had a feeling you'd recognize it. 

ETA: Found a picture (scroll down to 1998 Red Label Drawstrings Y171 Nickel Hardware):
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...k-Bags-Key-Fobs-ITs-/10000000178867886/g.html


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thanks Cat-you are so sweet!  Here is my Red Label, Anne. I meant to post it earlier but forgot.  The hard bottom and lack of duck patch make it a lovely and unique piece:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thanks Cat-you are so sweet!  Here is my Red Label, Anne. I meant to post it earlier but forgot.  The hard bottom and lack of duck patch make it a lovely and unique piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467484
> View attachment 3467485


It is indeed!


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thanks Cat-you are so sweet!  Here is my Red Label, Anne. I meant to post it earlier but forgot.  The hard bottom and lack of duck patch make it a lovely and unique piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467484
> View attachment 3467485



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks so much for sharing!
Now I know.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I had a feeling you'd recognize it.
> 
> ETA: Found a picture (scroll down to 1998 Red Label Drawstrings Y171 Nickel Hardware):
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...k-Bags-Key-Fobs-ITs-/10000000178867886/g.html



I can't even with this lady's collection....omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this is officially my fave emoji for this discussion group.


----------



## GirlByTheBay

I was really excited when I came across this all black Square Carrier at a thrift store. I was even more excited when I saw it was priced at $4. Yes, four dollars.  It has some wear on the bottom corners and strap and needs a good conditioning, but it's a super fun find!


----------



## Catbird9

GirlByTheBay said:


> View attachment 3474251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really excited when I came across this all black Square Carrier at a thrift store. I was even more excited when I saw it was priced at $4. Yes, four dollars.  It has some wear on the bottom corners and strap and needs a good conditioning, but it's a super fun find!



 I know what a thrill it is to find a treasure, and at such a bargain price. Enjoy!


----------



## Awwlibrary

GirlByTheBay said:


> View attachment 3474251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really excited when I came across this all black Square Carrier at a thrift store. I was even more excited when I saw it was priced at $4. Yes, four dollars.  It has some wear on the bottom corners and strap and needs a good conditioning, but it's a super fun find!



[emoji7] what a find! I want to know where is this thrift store hahaha! Cheers!


----------



## tristaeliseh

The newest addition to my collection, I just bought this baby today, less than 15 bucks at a thrift store, passed on it a few days ago, surprised it was still there! It's in really good condition minus the handles which is s expected but inside is spotless, so is the outside. This is my first satchel of vintage Dooney but 3rd in a color of whites. Excited to carry this! The back had much better lighting.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

tristaeliseh said:


> The newest addition to my collection, I just bought this baby today, less than 15 bucks at a thrift store, passed on it a few days ago, surprised it was still there! It's in really good condition minus the handles which is s expected but inside is spotless, so is the outside. This is my first satchel of vintage Dooney but 3rd in a color of whites. Excited to carry this! The back had much better lighting.


Your new handbag looks great.   I love the color combo.


----------



## Catbird9

tristaeliseh said:


> The newest addition to my collection, I just bought this baby today, less than 15 bucks at a thrift store, passed on it a few days ago, surprised it was still there! It's in really good condition minus the handles which is s expected but inside is spotless, so is the outside. This is my first satchel of vintage Dooney but 3rd in a color of whites. Excited to carry this! The back had much better lighting.


Nice find and looks like it's in great condition. I have a bone and tan Dooney and I love that color combo too. Enjoy your new "baby"!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Catbird9 said:


> Nice find and looks like it's in great condition. I have a bone and tan Dooney and I love that color combo too. Enjoy your new "baby"!


Oh I'm going to, starting tomorrow, I just didn't want to move out my newly thrifted Coach bag on a Sunday. I didn't realize how super white it was til I put it up against my two others and I believe they are bone as well.


----------



## tristaeliseh

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your new handbag looks great.   I love the color combo.



Someone definitely took good care of it, I'm impressed!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

From the 1998 Bayou collection:


----------



## dgphoto

eyeoftheleopard said:


> From the 1998 Bayou collection:



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

Look what I found today! A bedraggled unicorn [emoji23]




My next rehab project! Anyone know what this color is called?


----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> Look what I found today! A bedraggled unicorn [emoji23]
> View attachment 3493331
> 
> View attachment 3493332
> 
> My next rehab project! Anyone know what this color is called?



Beautiful find! My guess on the color would be Mushroom.


----------



## Krazybagg

Catbird9 said:


> Beautiful find! My guess on the color would be Mushroom.


I just pulled this one out of the closet. I believe it to be at least 20 yrs old...it has sentimental value...my first dooney lol..


----------



## dgphoto

Krazybagg said:


> View attachment 3503243
> 
> I just pulled this one out of the closet. I believe it to be at least 20 yrs old...it has sentimental value...my first dooney lol..



Nice!! Wish I still had my first one.


----------



## Catbird9

Anyone looking for a Large Horseshoe Bag in red? rouge?  (Not my listing.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...sh=item43f8313900:g:5OEAAOSwx2dYFM1l#shpCntId


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Beautiful find! My guess on the color would be Mushroom.



I'm going to guess mushroom, too!  Great rare vintage Dooney color!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone looking for a Large Horseshoe Bag in red? rouge?  (Not my listing.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...sh=item43f8313900:g:5OEAAOSwx2dYFM1l#shpCntId



This is a hell of a price for this rare bird.  The color is Rose, I believe.  I happen to have a rose 'Shoe.  Notice the matching fob strap and the patina on the 'Shoe on the outer flap.  Here she is next to a rouge Plaza Bag with her top flap back showing her pristine innards re: no patina: [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3509716[/ATTACH]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

So I know you guys are vintage kiss lock fans, yes?  A small kiss in chocolate:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Beautiful Dooney briefcase in WHEAT:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Beautiful Dooney briefcase in WHEAT:


I know, huh?  Even though I have no use for a briefcase, and the price is way beyond my means, I am tempted to buy that beauty every time she comes up in my searches on Etsy.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@Catbird do you think the Loden could be Old Gold?  It is next to British Tan:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard




----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @Catbird do you think the Loden could be Old Gold?  It is next to British Tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527905
> View attachment 3527905



My first thought was Saddle Tan for the Loden. I love the color, whatever it is! 

What color do you think the drawstring is?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> My first thought was Saddle Tan for the Loden. I love the color, whatever it is!
> 
> What color do you think the drawstring is?



I agree on the Saddle Tan.  The drawstring is Brit Tan.  I think lol


----------



## Qwerty888

Hi everyone, this is my first (and only one, so far) vintage dooney.. Reading (again and again) this thread triggered my curiousity and made me hunting one..  
And now I understand why you all are so obsessed about it lol.. It's beau, strong, and it does stand without anything inside .. Definitely will hunt another..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first (and only one, so far) vintage dooney.. Reading (again and again) this thread triggered my curiousity and made me hunting one..
> And now I understand why you all are so obsessed about it lol.. It's beau, strong, and it does stand without anything inside .. Definitely will hunt another..


What a beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## Qwerty888

lavenderjunkie said:


> What a beauty.  Enjoy.


Thank u


----------



## Catbird9

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first (and only one, so far) vintage dooney.. Reading (again and again) this thread triggered my curiousity and made me hunting one..
> And now I understand why you all are so obsessed about it lol.. It's beau, strong, and it does stand without anything inside .. Definitely will hunt another..


Lovely bag, enjoy your first Dooney. May the duck be with you!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first (and only one, so far) vintage dooney.. Reading (again and again) this thread triggered my curiousity and made me hunting one..
> And now I understand why you all are so obsessed about it lol.. It's beau, strong, and it does stand without anything inside .. Definitely will hunt another..



Ooh a drawstring. My fave kind of vintage Dooney! Enjoy!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Beautiful, dear!  You done good!  The age of your drawstring is circa 1985.


----------



## Qwerty888

Thank u Catbird9, Awwlibrary, and eyeoftheleopard.. Nice to know that I carry a bag with same age as mine  and this bag considered as quite old in Dooney history, my guess..
Reading your advices and postings here is really Contagious (in a good way off course lol).. I enjoy reading them..


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello Dooney ladies! Hoping to get more info on this gal. What's the style name and age? I've checked horsekeeping and other blogs and haven't found one like it. All the authenticity markers are there so I'm not concerned about that but can provide more pics if there are any questions, just looking for more info. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello Dooney ladies! Hoping to get more info on this gal. What's the style name and age? I've checked horsekeeping and other blogs and haven't found one like it. All the authenticity markers are there so I'm not concerned about that but can provide more pics if there are any questions, just looking for more info. Thanks!


I'm not familiar with it - sorry!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello Dooney ladies! Hoping to get more info on this gal. What's the style name and age? I've checked horsekeeping and other blogs and haven't found one like it. All the authenticity markers are there so I'm not concerned about that but can provide more pics if there are any questions, just looking for more info. Thanks!



Please send an interior shot and a close up of the duck patch-I can pinpoint the age for you if I have the above pics.


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Please send an interior shot and a close up of the duck patch-I can pinpoint the age for you if I have the above pics.



Hey lady! Here you go! Eagerly anticipating your analysis


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The red white blue tags started to be sewn in every Dooney in 1986.  She has an [emoji768] instead of a TM so this Dooney came out circa 1986. Maybe a precursor to the Crescent Sac...?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The red white blue tags started to be sewn in every Dooney in 1988.  She has an [emoji768] instead of a TM so this Dooney came out circa 1986. Maybe a precursor to the Crescent Sac...?



Oh wait...I just saw the duck fob and red white blue tag.  So she came out circa 1988-1995.


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh wait...I just saw the duck fob and red white blue tag.  So she came out circa 1988-1995.



Yes there is a blue/red tag inside. Interesting if it's a precursor to the crescent...do you know when that came out?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello ladies! An education question on authenticity. Is this an older authentic tag or just plain fake?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172504798532


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello ladies! An education question on authenticity. Is this an older authentic tag or just plain fake?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172504798532


It's counterfeit.  Too bad, would of been a great rare color if real.


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It's counterfeit.  Too bad, would of been a great rare color if real.



Got it! Thank you. The tag looks like the tag from the zipalong wallet with straps and that confused me!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Got it! Thank you. The tag looks like the tag from the zipalong wallet with straps and that confused me!



The red label drawstrings have tags that looked similar too, right?


----------



## Catbird9

Here's an eBay listing (completed) for a Dooney & Bourke catalog from around 1986-87 that shows some sample pages.  I love looking at these beautiful drawings of the classic styles.

ETA: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Catbird9

I've been wanting a Big Duck Coin Purse for a while, and I finally found one that was affordable. It's missing the strap, but I'm OK with that. I don't know if I'll ever use it, but I sure enjoy looking at it. These little guys are truly works of art!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello ladies! What is this bag and is it authentic? Curious about it. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/311825524237


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Catbird9 said:


> I've been wanting a Big Duck Coin Purse for a while, and I finally found one that was affordable. It's missing the strap, but I'm OK with that. I don't know if I'll ever use it, but I sure enjoy looking at it. These little guys are truly works of art!


Congratulations on your find.  I love the Big Duck pieces.  I passed on a very small Big Duck handbag a few years ago,
and I have been sorry ever since.  Not sure I ever could have used it (too small)  but it was a work of art.   I think the smaller accessories,  like the coin purse can be admired and used.  Enjoy your treasure.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello ladies! What is this bag and is it authentic? Curious about it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/311825524237



Rare, cute, collectible and I have no idea what they called it! Looks like an early version "flat" duck emblem and DB brass fob on matching pebbled leather strap, so I would guess it was made around 1984 or so.


----------



## Catbird9

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations on your find.  I love the Big Duck pieces.  I passed on a very small Big Duck handbag a few years ago,
> and I have been sorry ever since.  Not sure I ever could have used it (too small)  but it was a work of art.   I think the smaller accessories,  like the coin purse can be admired and used.  Enjoy your treasure.


Thank you! I keep it by my computer and I do enjoy looking at it and holding it.


----------



## alansgail

Pleased to introduce my vintage Cavalry Pochette......such a classic bag!


----------



## Catbird9

alansgail said:


> Pleased to introduce my vintage Cavalry Pochette......such a classic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642932


Great bag!


----------



## alansgail

Catbird9 said:


> Great bag!



Oh, thank you so much Catbird9, I think she'll be quite busy........!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

alansgail said:


> Pleased to introduce my vintage Cavalry Pochette......such a classic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642932


Enjoy your vintage handbag.  It's in excellent condition and looks like a great bag.  I love the clasp detail.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your vintage handbag.  It's in excellent condition and looks like a great bag.  I love the clasp detail.



Thank you lavenderjunkie! The overall shape of the bag plus the clasp detail really drew me to the bag.


----------



## DooneyGal

I have the AWL Cavalry Pouchette in all black. This is the oldest Dooney in my collection and one of my favorite crossbody bags. This bag is pre-tag, manufactured sometime in the 80’s or early 90’s. The quality of the leather is outstanding.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nice.  I can see why you treasure this handbag.


----------



## alansgail

DooneyGal said:


> I have the AWL Cavalry Pouchette in all black. This is the oldest Dooney in my collection and one of my favorite crossbody bags. This bag is pre-tag, manufactured sometime in the 80’s or early 90’s. The quality of the leather is outstanding.
> View attachment 3644948



VERY pretty in the all black! Hmm, now that you mention it my bag doesn't have any tag inside of it either. I didn't know these bags were that old...lol!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

I'm attempting to start a vintage Dooney collection. I have a mini bucket crossbody that I believe is from the 1990's. I'm currently looking for a top zip crossbody to add to the collection!


----------



## Catbird9

Tulipsarebetter said:


> I'm attempting to start a vintage Dooney collection. I have a mini bucket crossbody that I believe is from the 1990's. I'm currently looking for a top zip crossbody to add to the collection!


Welcome! Please feel free to post pictures if you can...we love 'em!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome! Please feel free to post pictures if you can...we love 'em!



Oh yes of course! Here she is!


----------



## Catbird9

Tulipsarebetter said:


> Oh yes of course! Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3651649


Such a cute style!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello dooney ladies. I've got a dooney mystery I'm trying to solve. I have many awl drawstrings and this one has the tan leather trim on the bottom of the bag. Does anyone know more info on when they started to do it and for how long? I don't see it very often.


----------



## applecidered

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello dooney ladies. I've got a dooney mystery I'm trying to solve. I have many awl drawstrings and this one has the tan leather trim on the bottom of the bag. Does anyone know more info on when they started to do it and for how long? I don't see it very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651744



I think mine (passed down from my mom) is probably from the same line... but I don't know what it's called...


----------



## Awwlibrary

applecidered said:


> I think mine (passed down from my mom) is probably from the same line... but I don't know what it's called...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653998



Thanks for replying! So...if I remember my Dooney education correctly (thanks @eyeoftheleopard!), your bag with the leather trim that encases the duck patch, was produced after the initial AWL designs. It's more in the 90's than the 80's? 

Come to think of it, maybe the trim on my drawstring is a predecessor of the design of you bag??? Just totally guessing here. Let's see if the expert ladies can validate my musings.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

These oldies are true treasures.  Enjoy your handbags.


----------



## applecidered

Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks for replying! So...if I remember my Dooney education correctly (thanks @eyeoftheleopard!), your bag with the leather trim that encases the duck patch, was produced after the initial AWL designs. It's more in the 90's than the 80's?
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe the trim on my drawstring is a predecessor of the design of you bag??? Just totally guessing here. Let's see if the expert ladies can validate my musings.



Now that you mention it, I can totally see it being before my bag. Even the belt buckle is a different shape.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello dooney ladies. I've got a dooney mystery I'm trying to solve. I have many awl drawstrings and this one has the tan leather trim on the bottom of the bag. Does anyone know more info on when they started to do it and for how long? I don't see it very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651744





applecidered said:


> I think mine (passed down from my mom) is probably from the same line... but I don't know what it's called...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653998



I have a few old catalog images that might shed some light on this. Sorry some of them are so tiny!

Awwlibrary, your Drawstring bag with the tan trim around the bottom is shown as style #158 in the first picture, from a 1996 catalog:

The second two pictures show applecidered's Vintage Drawstring, style #758 - tiny pic from the same 1996 catalog, and then a (gorgeous!) 1995 print ad.


----------



## applecidered

Catbird9 said:


> I have a few old catalog images that might shed some light on this. Sorry some of them are so tiny!
> 
> Awwlibrary, your Drawstring bag with the tan trim around the bottom is shown as style #158 in the first picture, from a 1996 catalog:
> 
> The second two pictures show applecidered's Vintage Drawstring, style #758 - tiny pic from the same 1996 catalog, and then a (gorgeous!) 1995 print ad.



Wow, that's so awesome you have old catalogs! Thanks for looking them up for us. Are you a catalog collector or just happened to keep your old paper items? I have a bad tendency to throw out a lot of my paper stuff (magazines, newspapers, books, etc.) since everything is digital nowadays.


----------



## Catbird9

applecidered said:


> Wow, that's so awesome you have old catalogs! Thanks for looking them up for us. Are you a catalog collector or just happened to keep your old paper items? I have a bad tendency to throw out a lot of my paper stuff (magazines, newspapers, books, etc.) since everything is digital nowadays.


I don't have the paper catalogs, just digital images that I've collected from various online sources such as eBay and this forum. I belive it was @*eyeoftheleopard* who shared the 1996 catalog pages showing all the styles.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I don't have the paper catalogs, just digital images that I've collected from various online sources such as eBay and this forum. I belive it was @*eyeoftheleopard* who shared the 1996 catalog pages showing all the styles.



Omg how did I miss this the last couple days? It is so awesome to see these catalogs! Amazing that both of these are produced around the same time around 20 years ago. These puppies HOLD UP!!


----------



## whitsnwhits

Pursanista said:


> Just an update. Dunked the Dooney with no problems at all. Her insides are nice and clean now. Way easier than the Coach bags I have been dunking and rehabbing.


Where can I find directions for dunking?


----------



## Catbird9

whitsnwhits said:


> Where can I find directions for dunking?



Here's one, by dgphoto, for a Florentine, posted on the Dooney Rehab thread:
Dooney rehab thread

And mine, for an All Weather Leather Equestrian, posted on the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread:
Coach Rehab and Rescue Club

If you'd like to post pictures (on either of the above threads) of the bag you're thinking of dunking, we might be able to offer specific advice and suggestions. Somewhat different techniques apply, depending on the type of leather and any issues the bag might have.


----------



## whitsnwhits

Catbird9 said:


> Here's one, by dgphoto, for a Florentine, posted on the Dooney Rehab thread:
> Dooney rehab thread
> 
> And mine, for an All Weather Leather Equestrian, posted on the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread:
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
> 
> If you'd like to post pictures (on either of the above threads) of the bag you're thinking of dunking, we might be able to offer specific advice and suggestions. Somewhat different techniques apply, depending on the type of leather and any issues the bag might have.


I'm so sorry for my delay in replying, it's been a circus this week! I don't have a bag in mind yet, but have been looking at some bargain purchases in hopes of growing my collection. The thing I'm most concerned with is darkened handles. I'll check out the rehab thread, thanks- hadn't found it yet! I don't want to waste money on even an inexpensive bag that can't be cleaned. Thank you again!!


----------



## Qwerty888

Hii.. I built up an interest towards drawstring line and I found this one on my local online shop, I am very tempted to make an offer but I am not quite convinced with this bag.. Most AWL shoulder drawstring have padded strap (leather mix with AWL)  which is narrow from the beginning and gets wider at the middle where it sits on shoulder.. But this one has wide leather (no AWL) that has same width from the beginning to the middle.. 

I've searched and searched on the internet, and the nearest model I could find is on one of Etsy shop (on image #2). But it was not the exact same model since it has braided drawstring and the bag being sold at my local online shop has the smooth drawstring.. 

Does anyone know about this model?  It seems authentic at a glance, any opposite opinion? Thank u before for your anwers.


----------



## Catbird9

Qwerty888 said:


> Hii.. I built up an interest towards drawstring line and I found this one on my local online shop, I am very tempted to make an offer but I am not quite convinced with this bag.. Most AWL shoulder drawstring have padded strap (leather mix with AWL)  which is narrow from the beginning and gets wider at the middle where it sits on shoulder.. But this one has wide leather (no AWL) that has same width from the beginning to the middle..
> 
> I've searched and searched on the internet, and the nearest model I could find is on one of Etsy shop (on image #2). But it was not the exact same model since it has braided drawstring and the bag being sold at my local online shop has the smooth drawstring..
> 
> Does anyone know about this model?  It seems authentic at a glance, any opposite opinion? Thank u before for your anwers.


It seems authentic, but it would be nice to see the inside of the bag to confirm. Measurements are helpful too.

I found a similar model (smooth drawstring, but padded strap) here:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/459336012/rare-style-dooney-bourke-all-weather?ref=shop_home_active_14

There are a couple of things I noticed about the bag you're asking about: 
1. The edges of the tan leather trim, and the embossed duck emblem on the front of the bag, appear to be white, as if the bag has been painted or refinished.
2. There should be two "keepers" on the strap, one on each side, made of leather or brass. These slide up and down and keep the strap aligned. These are missing from the bag you asked about.


----------



## Qwerty888

Hi Catbird9, thanks for your insight.. Your saying about the edges of tan leather trim is very precious, I missed that one.. And the keepers, although it seems not vital , if it's missing then our life gets little messier.. 

The drawstring on Etsy you showed is quite similar esp on the 'banded bottom' made of tan leather, I did not realize before. Oot, I had communication with the seller about that drawstring but end up having another bag.. Quite a helpful seller.. 

Back to this "mystery white drawstring", I decide not to pursue it anymore because the impression of re-painting although it is authentic.. Thanks for saving me   Back to hunting game.


----------



## mellopan

Qwerty888 said:


> Hii.. I built up an interest towards drawstring line and I found this one on my local online shop, I am very tempted to make an offer but I am not quite convinced with this bag.. Most AWL shoulder drawstring have padded strap (leather mix with AWL)  which is narrow from the beginning and gets wider at the middle where it sits on shoulder.. But this one has wide leather (no AWL) that has same width from the beginning to the middle..
> 
> I've searched and searched on the internet, and the nearest model I could find is on one of Etsy shop (on image #2). But it was not the exact same model since it has braided drawstring and the bag being sold at my local online shop has the smooth drawstring..
> 
> Does anyone know about this model?  It seems authentic at a glance, any opposite opinion? Thank u before for your anwers.


Possibly they put another strap from a different bag on? I used to have this style bucket bag, and I've only ever seen the padded strap or the thin strap for the mini version...


----------



## saltonC

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello dooney ladies. I've got a dooney mystery I'm trying to solve. I have many awl drawstrings and this one has the tan leather trim on the bottom of the bag. Does anyone know more info on when they started to do it and for how long? I don't see it very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651744



Hi, I'm thinking of purchasing this beautiful bag from a reseller. Do you have a mod shot?


----------



## Awwlibrary

saltonC said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of purchasing this beautiful bag from a reseller. Do you have a mod shot?



Hi there! Sorry, I didn't login for a while! What do you mean by "mod shot"?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi there! Sorry, I didn't login for a while! What do you mean by "mod shot"?


I think 'mod shot' means a photo in which you are modeling the handbag.  That way someone can see the scale of the handbag against a real human body.   And they can often judge strap lengths, etc.


----------



## kaitekins

Just discovered vintage dooney and Bourke teton bags. Anyone have any or have any info on them?


----------



## dgphoto

kaitekins said:


> Just discovered vintage dooney and Bourke teton bags. Anyone have any or have any info on them?



I love the Teton bags. Here's one I rehabbed:


----------



## dgphoto

My new-to-me beauty:


----------



## kaitekins

dgphoto said:


> I love the Teton bags. Here's one I rehabbed:
> View attachment 3801879


super cute


----------



## momjules

I so love the vintage bags. I'll never find one so if anyone ever sells one please think of me. 
My thrift stores are always too busy. 
I am finishing up moving to my mobile home and really have no room for more bags but there is always room for one more. 
Beautiful bags you lucky girls have!!


----------



## Dooneysta

My first post in the Dooney group!!
(Only about my fourth or fifth post overall)

My new eBay find...Gladstone satchel in what I THINK to be mushroom, though I'm not sure as I've never seen mushroom in real life.

It is definitely not AWL's taupe; I've had oodles of that. Too brown to be peanut...

Anyhow, it reeks of smoke, and it's floppy and badly needs cleaning, BUT the key to that sweet vintage Dooney lock IS in the cloche, and all the pockets/zippers/etc are intact. Squeeee!!!
The only thing that hangs me up (other than the stench of cigarettes) is that there is no duck fob and no interior tag. 
There's no spot where one was formerly; it didn't get outlet-snipped or pulled out by some shortsighted owner...Horsekeeping says Gladstones were made in the era of no tags...and it's real, it's got that old Dooney quality..so I'm not worried that no tag means fake; but what I haven't been able to discover is: would a tagless Dooney also be fobless or did it lose its fob along the way? I have heard many say they threw them away because the thumping of the brass on the bag annoyed them ()
If it had a fob, would it have been the duck, or the dB...? If anyone knows I would be endlessly grateful so I can buy a suitable, accurate fob.

I'm so happy to get to clean it up and adopt it!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3825645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post in the Dooney group!!
> (Only about my fourth or fifth post overall)
> 
> My new eBay find...Gladstone satchel in what I THINK to be mushroom, though I'm not sure as I've never seen mushroom in real life.
> 
> It is definitely not AWL's taupe; I've had oodles of that. Too brown to be peanut...
> 
> Anyhow, it reeks of smoke, and it's floppy and badly needs cleaning, BUT the key to that sweet vintage Dooney lock IS in the cloche, and all the pockets/zippers/etc are intact. Squeeee!!!
> The only thing that hangs me up (other than the stench of cigarettes) is that there is no duck fob and no interior tag.
> There's no spot where one was formerly; it didn't get outlet-snipped or pulled out by some shortsighted owner...Horsekeeping says Gladstones were made in the era of no tags...and it's real, it's got that old Dooney quality..so I'm not worried that no tag means fake; but what I haven't been able to discover is: would a tagless Dooney also be fobless or did it lose its fob along the way? I have heard many say they threw them away because the thumping of the brass on the bag annoyed them ()
> If it had a fob, would it have been the duck, or the dB...? If anyone knows I would be endlessly grateful so I can buy a suitable, accurate fob.
> 
> I'm so happy to get to clean it up and adopt it!!!



Love this! I bet it will clean up beautifully!


----------



## sagg99

I found this Dooney for 3.00, I almost passed it up because I couldn't find a inside tag, and it's missing the strap and fob, but I've never seen a vintage red bag, so 3.00 is a small loss. Is this one of the AWL bags before the tag era?  Thanks for any info


----------



## aerinha

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me beauty:
> View attachment 3801885


Have you used this bag yet?  Eying one in ivory and curious how it is using the turnlock closure?


----------



## dgphoto

sagg99 said:


> I found this Dooney for 3.00, I almost passed it up because I couldn't find a inside tag, and it's missing the strap and fob, but I've never seen a vintage red bag, so 3.00 is a small loss. Is this one of the AWL bags before the tag era?  Thanks for any info



Love the red...it's awesome!


----------



## dgphoto

aerinha said:


> Have you used this bag yet?  Eying one in ivory and curious how it is using the turnlock closure?



I have and I honestly love it. It's comfortable to wear-not too heavy and I like the top handle a lot. The turnlock doesn't bother me at all; I don't find it clumsy or awkward.


----------



## dgphoto

HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THIS???? OMG!!! (Not my listing)
https://www.ebay.com/i/263222196427
View attachment 3833718


----------



## Dooneysta

dgphoto said:


> HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THIS???? OMG!!! (Not my listing)
> https://www.ebay.com/i/263222196427
> View attachment 3833718



That'd be the deal of the century if it was all of them for that price; that's what I thought at first.
And if they are real, of course. I never cared for Tetons except MAYBE the navy/burnt cedar/dark green ones...and the bone/navy/dark green ones. (Someone here rehabbed a nice white one not long ago.) So I could fall for a fake, prolly. Huh! I wonder where you find such a giant stash of Dooneys and why it can't happen to me!!! That is a wild haul!!


----------



## dgphoto

My newest addition-vintage Norfolk satchel


----------



## Beanphd

Anyone extremely familiar with the Harness leather line, from BEFORE AWL???  This bag is a huge mystery.  Dooney authentication was absolutely no help, their employees don't seem to have knowledge or reference materials that go back that far.


----------



## Beanphd

Beanphd said:


> Anyone extremely familiar with the Harness leather line, from BEFORE AWL???  This bag is a huge mystery.  Dooney authentication was absolutely no help, their employees don't seem to have knowledge or reference materials that go back that far.


No ideas??


----------



## Dooneysta

Beanphd said:


> No ideas??


No...I’ve seen a few that old, but certainly not ‘very familiar’ with pre-AWL to the point that I could say what the style name is or what year.
It almost seems sometimes that back that far, Dooney didn’t name them themselves, at least not with anything non-generic. And they sometimes seem to have not kept the best archives that far back because they weren’t aware that they were going to be such a huge company that anybody would ever care...


----------



## Beanphd

That makes sense, just wish I could track down someone who was with the company that long ago


----------



## Ninja warrior

Here is my collection of vintage dooney bourkes. I love them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ninja warrior said:


> Here is my collection of vintage dooney bourkes. I love them.


Great collection.  I love the Big Duck purses.   Do you use them?


----------



## Dooneysta

Wow!!! The Big Ducks are so fab but so SMALL...so I love to look at those of others vicariously!! They are all beautiful though; they look in very good shape!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Beanphd said:


> Anyone extremely familiar with the Harness leather line, from BEFORE AWL???  This bag is a huge mystery.  Dooney authentication was absolutely no help, their employees don't seem to have knowledge or reference materials that go back that far.



My first Dooney had this type of leather in a different style. I bought it in about 1981 or 82 at Neiman Marcus. I held on to it for a long time and recently let it go.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Yes, I love using them in the summer where I don't like carrying much.  I'm pretty lucky to have found them in Australia, vintage dooney Bourke are hard to find here.


----------



## Ninja warrior

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great collection.  I love the Big Duck purses.   Do you use them?



Yes, I love using them in the summer where I don't like carrying much. I'm pretty lucky to have found them in Australia, vintage dooney Bourke are hard to find here.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hi, Ladies I am loving your vintage bags.  I hope you can help and show me some tips on buying vintage D&B. I love the speedy doctor bag styles.  Does anyone have one to show me the inside and tags so I know if I buy it is authentic?  Is the zipper metal or plastic?  Any words of advise on where to locate best deals?  I usually do ebay.  Thank you DianaP


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ninja warrior said:


> Here is my collection of vintage dooney bourkes. I love them.


Pretty collection thanks for sharing


----------



## Dooneysta

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, Ladies I am loving your vintage bags.  I hope you can help and show me some tips on buying vintage D&B. I love the speedy doctor bag styles.  Does anyone have one to show me the inside and tags so I know if I buy it is authentic?  Is the zipper metal or plastic?  Any words of advise on where to locate best deals?  I usually do ebay.  Thank you DianaP



There are several styles people would call ‘doctor bags’ and all styles wouldn’t look the same inside...so it wouldn’t necessarily be helpful to see pictures of one person’s bag.
There’s really good authenticity threads here on the Dooney group that have pictures for general self-education, or if you have a specific item on eBay you are eyeing, you can ask the authenticators here if you follow the format they’ve requested!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Dooneysta said:


> There are several styles people would call ‘doctor bags’ and all styles wouldn’t look the same inside...so it wouldn’t necessarily be helpful to see pictures of one person’s bag.
> There’s really good authenticity threads here on the Dooney group that have pictures for general self-education, or if you have a specific item on eBay you are eyeing, you can ask the authenticators here if you follow the format they’ve requested!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone ever have any luck cleaning the trim on AWL? I read the rehab thread and a poster said there's not much you can do to clean darkened handles, while another suggested magic eraser. I'm thinking of getting this beauty, but the price is a little high for the condition + missing the duck tag. If I could just clean the handles a bit I'd be satisfied though, so I would love to hear experiences cleaning this particular kind of trim!


----------



## aerinha

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, Ladies I am loving your vintage bags.  I hope you can help and show me some tips on buying vintage D&B. I love the speedy doctor bag styles.  Does anyone have one to show me the inside and tags so I know if I buy it is authentic?  Is the zipper metal or plastic?  Any words of advise on where to locate best deals?  I usually do ebay.  Thank you DianaP



Dooney just reissued this style as a web exclusive.  With their current promo you can get it 25% off.


----------



## aerinha

Just got two AWL carriers. 

Khaki made in USA





Bone also made in USA


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Just got two AWL carriers.
> 
> Khaki made in USA
> View attachment 3907988
> 
> View attachment 3907991
> 
> 
> Bone also made in USA
> View attachment 3907989
> 
> View attachment 3907990


Enjoy your 'new' vintage Dooney handbags.


----------



## Dooneysta

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone ever have any luck cleaning the trim on AWL? I read the rehab thread and a poster said there's not much you can do to clean darkened handles, while another suggested magic eraser. I'm thinking of getting this beauty, but the price is a little high for the condition + missing the duck tag. If I could just clean the handles a bit I'd be satisfied though, so I would love to hear experiences cleaning this particular kind of trim!



I’ve never had success trying to undarken handles. I’ve cleaned AWL handles within an inch of its life with Apple cleaner, and Leather CPR (supposedly a two-in-one cleaner/conditioner), alcohol-free baby wipes, and plain ol’ blue Dawn. I’ve never managed to get them the same color as the rest of the trim. I’ve tried the ‘magic eraser’ technique on two different LV bags and that works ‘a little’ better but at the cost of drying the living %*#& out of the leather and no amount of conditioner has yet replaced the sheen. LV is made with vachetta and AWL is not, though. I would probably not try magic eraser on AWL because I think the finish/texture would change dramatically.

You might just try baby wipes first; I was shocked how much filth came off. The handles ARE still darker though. Be sure they are alcohol free to be safe, and put something on after to remoisturize because even alcohol free is somewhat drying.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Dooneysta said:


> I’ve never had success trying to undarken handles. I’ve cleaned AWL handles within an inch of its life with Apple cleaner, and Leather CPR (supposedly a two-in-one cleaner/conditioner), alcohol-free baby wipes, and plain ol’ blue Dawn. I’ve never managed to get them the same color as the rest of the trim. I’ve tried the ‘magic eraser’ technique on two different LV bags and that works ‘a little’ better but at the cost of drying the living %*#& out of the leather and no amount of conditioner has yet replaced the sheen. LV is made with vachetta and AWL is not, though. I would probably not try magic eraser on AWL because I think the finish/texture would change dramatically.
> 
> You might just try baby wipes first; I was shocked how much filth came off. The handles ARE still darker though. Be sure they are alcohol free to be safe, and put something on after to remoisturize because even alcohol free is somewhat drying.


Thanks so much for such a thorough and helpful reply! It was super enlightening and full of great tips! Keeping this in mind, I think I'll wait it out until I find one with handles to suit my taste


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new to me vintage Dooney  and Bourke


----------



## LifeIsDucky

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new to me vintage Dooney  and Bourke


A classic timeless style in a beautiful color!  Congratulations!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bought this vintage sunglasses case as part of my boyfriend's Valentine's Day gift  I swear I'm not the cheapest girlfriend ever - we both love Dooney and thrifting and he asked for this


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Bought this vintage sunglasses case as part of my boyfriend's Valentine's Day gift  I swear I'm not the cheapest girlfriend ever - we both love Dooney and thrifting and he asked for this


*Belle:*  eye glass cases are hard to find.  Congratulations.


----------



## BigTexy

Hello vintage lovers! I would love your experience/opinions on buying vintage drawstring/bucket bags. I have wanted a Dooney since I was in middle school back in the mid 90's, and never actually bought one, but now I think it's time 

What are some things to look out for besides general condition? There was one bag I was looking at that looked good except for where the shoulder strap D-rings attach to the bag - that leather had been replaced and didn't look very good. So now that's one of the first things I check 
Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Qwerty888

BigTexy said:


> Hello vintage lovers! I would love your experience/opinions on buying vintage drawstring/bucket bags. I have wanted a Dooney since I was in middle school back in the mid 90's, and never actually bought one, but now I think it's time
> 
> What are some things to look out for besides general condition? There was one bag I was looking at that looked good except for where the shoulder strap D-rings attach to the bag - that leather had been replaced and didn't look very good. So now that's one of the first things I check
> Thanks for the input!!



Hi BigTexy, I am a fan of drawstring bag, but in the meantime I have only one vintage AWL medium drawstring, and two LV petit noe (mono and epi) which very slightly bigger than medium drawstring AWL, and one canvas from Pierre Cardin, not captured in the pict. 

From my experience, first thing to check on drawstring is the bottom corner, bottom, the drawstring, leather trim where your hands often touch and they tend to darken first (pict #3). Also, checking on strap is necessary, esp where it fold (picture #2).. and you need to check whether the loops (i dont know exactly the name), there are two, are still available ~ in pict #4. 

On vintage dooney, D-ring is a must, so I heard and read, but its absence doesn’t affect bag’s functionality.. 

Good luck finding your dream bag. I have found mine, and now I’ve been eyeing on another med drawstring on tan, gorgeous color..


----------



## BigTexy

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi BigTexy, I am a fan of drawstring bag, but in the meantime I have only one vintage AWL medium drawstring, and two LV petit noe (mono and epi) which very slightly bigger than medium drawstring AWL, and one canvas from Pierre Cardin, not captured in the pict.
> 
> From my experience, first thing to check on drawstring is the bottom corner, bottom, the drawstring, leather trim where your hands often touch and they tend to darken first (pict #3). Also, checking on strap is necessary, esp where it fold (picture #2).. and you need to check whether the loops (i dont know exactly the name), there are two, are still available ~ in pict #4.
> 
> On vintage dooney, D-ring is a must, so I heard and read, but its absence doesn’t affect bag’s functionality..
> 
> Good luck finding your dream bag. I have found mine, and now I’ve been eyeing on another med drawstring on tan, gorgeous color..


Hi Qwerty888,
Thank you for sharing your experiences! Those are all on my mental checklist  I did find a Teton on Poshmark in good condition for a reasonable price, so I'll see how it goes with a drawstring bag. I've never had one before so I'm not sure how I'll like the open top, but I love the way they look.

Next I want to get a satchel/speedy type bag but I'm finding it hard to find mod shots...anyone else have this problem? I'm considering the R28 or R38 (I think that's what they are called) but there aren't really any photos with people holding one so I can't really decide which size is better for me. I will mostly be using it to and from work (I drive) but a shoulder strap is always nice to have when you're the mamma to 3 small boys!


----------



## BronxBeauty

Can anyone help me date this AWL hobo? Also what do they call this bag? It has the d/b rather than duck fob. It's a beautiful bag -- so well constructed. TIA.


----------



## lucretias

Def Old school dB.  Brass tag predates duck tag


----------



## lucretias

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi BigTexy, I am a fan of drawstring bag, but in the meantime I have only one vintage AWL medium drawstring, and two LV petit noe (mono and epi) which very slightly bigger than medium drawstring AWL, and one canvas from Pierre Cardin, not captured in the pict.
> 
> From my experience, first thing to check on drawstring is the bottom corner, bottom, the drawstring, leather trim where your hands often touch and they tend to darken first (pict #3). Also, checking on strap is necessary, esp where it fold (picture #2).. and you need to check whether the loops (i dont know exactly the name), there are two, are still available ~ in pict #4.
> 
> On vintage dooney, D-ring is a must, so I heard and read, but its absence doesn’t affect bag’s functionality..
> 
> Good luck finding your dream bag. I have found mine, and now I’ve been eyeing on another med drawstring on tan, gorgeous color..


This is so funny I have the exact same collection except my all weather leather is green but My epi  is blue with a Blue scarf drawstring and I also lv petite noe


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi BigTexy, I am a fan of drawstring bag, but in the meantime I have only one vintage AWL medium drawstring, and two LV petit noe (mono and epi) which very slightly bigger than medium drawstring AWL, and one canvas from Pierre Cardin, not captured in the pict.
> 
> From my experience, first thing to check on drawstring is the bottom corner, bottom, the drawstring, leather trim where your hands often touch and they tend to darken first (pict #3). Also, checking on strap is necessary, esp where it fold (picture #2).. and you need to check whether the loops (i dont know exactly the name), there are two, are still available ~ in pict #4.
> 
> On vintage dooney, D-ring is a must, so I heard and read, but its absence doesn’t affect bag’s functionality..
> 
> Good luck finding your dream bag. I have found mine, and now I’ve been eyeing on another med drawstring on tan, gorgeous color..


Is that Dooney the All Weather Leather 2 Medium Drawstring? I have been looking everywhere for some positive comments on this bag and, possibly, the weight of the bag. Thank you


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

dgphoto said:


> Love this! I bet it will clean up beautifully!



She is stunning ! The leather is amazing! Congratulations on your beautiful acquisition


----------



## Qwerty888

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Is that Dooney the All Weather Leather 2 Medium Drawstring? I have been looking everywhere for some positive comments on this bag and, possibly, the weight of the bag. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082230



Yes this is a All Weather Leather (AWL) Medium Drawstring, model R58.. I don’t know what you mean with “2”, perhaps others can help... Recently I just bought similar bag in newer version with fabric lining inside, just like the pict you gave, but in ivy color.. 

Both are lightweight for me. The vintage is lighter, perhaps because it has no lining and no hardware on the holes of drawstring.. Once I weighed the vintage one, it’s 580 gram, maybe around 1 lbs  5 oz. 

Let me know if you want to know further about these two..


----------



## Qwerty888

lucretias said:


> This is so funny I have the exact same collection except my all weather leather is green but My epi  is blue with a Blue scarf drawstring and I also lv petite noe



Aww I envied you because you have green AWL.. I have been looking for medium drawstring AWL in ivy but never found any, the fir is easier to look for.. Being desperate for ivy color, I bought the newer version in ivy.. 

The scarf to replace epi drawstring that has cracked here and there.. but turn out making the bag more beautiful, dont u think so?

Show your beauties here


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Qwerty888 said:


> Yes this is a All Weather Leather (AWL) Medium Drawstring, model R58.. I don’t know what you mean with “2”, perhaps others can help... Recently I just bought similar bag in newer version with fabric lining inside, just like the pict you gave, but in ivy color..
> 
> Both are lightweight for me. The vintage is lighter, perhaps because it has no lining and no hardware on the holes of drawstring.. Once I weighed the vintage one, it’s 580 gram, maybe around 1 lbs  5 oz.
> 
> Let me know if you want to know further about these two..


Your bags are gorgeous! The "2" is part of the name Dooney is calling this bag. Perhaps it is an updated model.] What is the name of your newer bag? Can you tell me how much the newer bag weighs? Thank you!!

I just went to Dooney's site. It appears your new model is the one I was referring to. Could your style number for the newer one be Q58CIV? It looks identical to me. Ivy is gorgeous. Thank you!!
https://www.dooney.com/all-weather-...wstring&start=1&cgid=dooney-online-exclusives


----------



## Qwerty888

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Your bags are gorgeous! The "2" is part of the name Dooney is calling this bag. Perhaps it is an updated model.] What is the name of your newer bag? Can you tell me how much the newer bag weighs? Thank you!!



Thank u Baguette Blonde.. Yeah I think you are right about the number 2.. I just check dooney.com and it says so.. All weather leather 2 medium drawstring..  My scale is somehow missing, I’ll let u know once I find it.. I’m curious myself..


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Qwerty888 said:


> Thank u Baguette Blonde.. Yeah I think you are right about the number 2.. I just check dooney.com and it says so.. All weather leather 2 medium drawstring..  My scale is somehow missing, I’ll let u know once I find it.. I’m curious myself..


Thank you for all your help Qwerty888! Weight is a big factor to me because of health issues. I fell in love with your bag the moment I saw her. I am so appreciative of your reply to me. She is class and beauty. Yes, please let me know her weight. There are so many Dooney bags I want but find the weight prohibitive. Thank you


----------



## VintageViv

Hi fellow Vintage Dooneynistas! I'm new to the forum (though I've been using it as an info resource for years). I was never into the signature Dooneys that were so big a few years back but for some reason this year I fell head over heels for the old school AWL bags. This is my little collection (L to R): Classic Ziptop, R19, in Navy & BT; Large Equestrian, R54, in Black & BT (color difference to Navy does not show up too well in this photo); Shoulder Satchel, R21, in Fir Green & BT.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

VintageViv said:


> Hi fellow Vintage Dooneynistas! I'm new to the forum (though I've been using it as an info resource for years). I was never into the signature Dooneys that were so big a few years back but for some reason this year I fell head over heels for the old school AWL bags. This is my little collection (L to R): Classic Ziptop, R19, in Navy & BT; Large Equestrian, R54, in Black & BT (color difference to Navy does not show up too well in this photo); Shoulder Satchel, R21, in Fir Green & BT.


You have a great Dooney collection.   I hope you are enjoying them all.


----------



## VintageViv

lavenderjunkie said:


> You have a great Dooney collection.   I hope you are enjoying them all.


Thank you! I have not been carrying them much this summer but I will be rocking my vintage Dooney all fall & winter. I recently got the Equestrian and was thrilled to find that my LG Stylo 2 (a fairly oversized smartphone) fits nicely in both the inner and outer pockets. That doesn't always happen with vintage items.


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow, beautiful bags!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lavenderjunkie said:


> You have a great Dooney collection.   I hope you are enjoying them all.


Beautiful! I'm considering buying a new awl with a vintage look. Yours are really beautiful


----------



## VintageViv

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful! I'm considering buying a new awl with a vintage look. Yours are really beautiful


Yes, I have looked at the new AWL styles and they seem very nice! I like how the metal fob has a little more leather detailing on the updated versions.


----------



## lucretias

Qwerty888 said:


> Aww I envied you because you have green AWL.. I have been looking for medium drawstring AWL in ivy but never found any, the fir is easier to look for.. Being desperate for ivy color, I bought the newer version in ivy..
> 
> The scarf to replace epi drawstring that has cracked here and there.. but turn out making the bag more beautiful, dont u think so?
> 
> Show your beauties here


Am horribly tech unsavvy but honestly my ivy is so worn bought by an ex in undergrad and (way too) lovingly used! My noes are more babied as I got them later. The drawstring on my epi is still in good shape but sometimes I just like the look of the scarf on the noe—Like you said making the  bag more Beautiful !

Yes fir is easier to find I believe mine is fir— I tend to have a lot of green purses bot honestly my fave color is blue and red!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Qwerty888 said:


> Yes this is a All Weather Leather (AWL) Medium Drawstring, model R58.. I don’t know what you mean with “2”, perhaps others can help... Recently I just bought similar bag in newer version with fabric lining inside, just like the pict you gave, but in ivy color..
> 
> Both are lightweight for me. The vintage is lighter, perhaps because it has no lining and no hardware on the holes of drawstring.. Once I weighed the vintage one, it’s 580 gram, maybe around 1 lbs  5 oz.
> 
> Let me know if you want to know further about these two..


Hi! I called Dooney customer service and was told the AWL Medium 2 Drawstring weighs 1.9 pounds. Thank you for your help


----------



## Qwerty888

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Hi! I called Dooney customer service and was told the AWL Medium 2 Drawstring weighs 1.9 pounds. Thank you for your help


Hi BaguetteBlonde I’m sorry I haven’t got the chance to inform you weight of medium AWL 2.. still looking for the scale.. same like you, for me weight is a big factor factor to be considered for a bag, while in the other hand I like the feel of a good and durable leather.. I think I’m gonna go to vintage bags (as it is slightly lighter than the new one) with wide strap.. good luck with your next hunting..


----------



## _MrsDarcy_

Hi! I recently have fallen in love with the idea of buying a vintage D&B as well as a vintage Coach purse. I do own a vintage Coach Companion Flap, but it is too small for me. I'm still trying to figure out the exact style bag I would like (satchel vs. crossbody, etc) and also my size needs (the Coach one is roughly 1/2 the size I feel like I need so I am looking for larger bags). I actually spent the morning reading through this entire thread (obsessed, much?) and had a few newbie questions.

Is the website, https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm, still recommended?

Is the ebay seller, oldkitchenwares, still recommended? Both were mentioned in previous posts on this thread & was wondering if this is still true? Any other ebay recs?

A kind member on the Coach forum warned me that they don't recommend Poshmark or Etsy for Coach because neither site offers protection against counterfeit items or seems to care if you get stuck with one. Would this advice also apply to vintage Dooney & Bourke? Are these bags commonly faked? I saw the etsy seller, SolePurseSuit, recommended here previously, but am hesistant to consider because of it being through Etsy. Wonder if they have an ebay or Bonanza shop (where I was recommended to buy from instead)?

At this point, without having extensive experience with leather restoration and the purse knowledge many here have, I'm really just interesting in browsing and hoping to buy one vintage Coach and one vintage Dooney & Bourke in as good condition as possible. Some (like from all the places I listed here) appear in really good condition - like I might not have to do any rehab whatsoever if I purchase. That would be wonderful! Being new to buying vintage, I'm not really sure what is considered fair & reasonable prices. I was hoping I could spend roughly $100 for each bag, but from what I've seen, it appears some are going for $200 to $250. I know that depends on lots of factors (e.g. color, rarity, condition, etc). Anyways, thanks for helping a newbie shopper out. What gets me most excited is when I read comments of those who have purchased them & felt the purses with their own hands and talk about how nothing else compares to it, etc...I've tried looking at the secondhand shops near me. No luck so I've never been able to physically hold one, but can't wait!


----------



## sandicat3

Hi 
I'm an avid collector of vintage dooneys. With a little studying you can teach yourself to spot out the replicas. Fairly easy. I've had good success with Poshmark and Ebay for finding vintage dooneys.  Do you know what style and color you like? Welcome to loving vintage Dooney&Bourke


----------



## Qwerty888

Hi _msDarcy_ I'm a newbie in this vintage Dooney and have only one (AWL medium drawstring) and one vintage Coach. I feel u about confusing where to start looking as u have many to consider, because I was confused too.

You might want to contact seller you are confident with and ask questions about his/her bag u like. Then buy if your heart (and bank account, lol) say so. I've contacted SolePurseSuit in Etsy and Creda was very helpful. Or you can contact other sellers recommended.

Agree with sandicat3, a little studying will help. Or you can have the bag authenticated on other thread before buying a bag.

After u touch and start using the purse, then you will understand the hype of vintage dooney, like I did. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## l.g.

sandicat3 said:


> Hi
> I'm an avid collector of vintage dooneys. With a little studying you can teach yourself to spot out the replicas. Fairly easy. I've had good success with Poshmark and Ebay for finding vintage dooneys.  Do you know what style and color you like? Welcome to loving vintage Dooney&Bourke


If you look closely on Ebay, Posh Mark, and Etsy you will see D&B purses in good condition that sell for way less than $200. Patience is the key. You will always find D&B (vintage) on these sites, so if you miss one, eventually the same purse will pop up again.  I have purchased about 5 vintage D&B in the past month (Sept 2018) and haven't paid more than $26 for any of these. Two  I got for $15 each and I have one coming that needs some work that I offered $8 for. You can take a little leather dye and mix it with water and freshen up the leather trim that is worn. I use Fiebrings "Russet" dye - ordered from ebay.. Then just condition the trim and it will look new again. Often I will contact the seller and ask if they will accept a lower offer, especially if the listing is about to expire. I never bid on a purse because there are plenty out there.


----------



## Miss Understood

Just got this medium Essex in the mail today. It’s probably as close to mint condition as I’m ever likely to get. Vintage AWL bags are truly wonderful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Just got this medium Essex in the mail today. It’s probably as close to mint condition as I’m ever likely to get. Vintage AWL bags are truly wonderful!


Enjoy your vintage Dooney treasure.


----------



## Qwerty888

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Hi! I called Dooney customer service and was told the AWL Medium 2 Drawstring weighs 1.9 pounds. Thank you for your help


Hi baguetteblonde, i just had the chance to measure the weight of these two bags. 

AWL medium drawstring vintage, circa 1985 : 580 gram (around 1.3 pounds)

Medium AWL 2, new version, with pink lining : 670 gram (around 1.5 pounds)

So the new version is 90gram heavier than the old one. 

Sorry it took me longtime to answer it . So did you buy the the new version? What color? Curious


----------



## Miss Understood

My latest acquisition. I LOVE this Teton style!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss Understood said:


> My latest acquisition. I LOVE this Teton style!


Me too!!! It's such a great design. Lovely pick!!


----------



## Miss Understood

I’ve definitely been bitten by the Teton bug! Here’s the latest. Two more on the way!


----------



## Transported

Miss Understood said:


> I’ve definitely been bitten by the Teton bug! Here’s the latest. Two more on the way!


Beautiful Bag


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> I’ve definitely been bitten by the Teton bug! Here’s the latest. Two more on the way!


That is one sharp look handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## Miss Understood

I’m up to three Tetons now with more on the way, Lol! The latest a private sale from a collector in one of the Dooney and Bourke FB groups.


----------



## Miss Understood

My latest Teton, which seems to be a rare color combo from 1993: Black, Ivy, and Saddle Tan.


----------



## starbucksqueen

These are so cool. Love the duck emblem. It brings me back to equestrian style bag I had between 1992-1994.


----------



## Miss Understood

Here’s the Teton for today. I also got a matching wallet that arrived today but from a different seller. I hope you aren’t tired of my frequent posts! I only have one more Teton coming. For now. lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Here’s the Teton for today. I also got a matching wallet that arrived today but from a different seller. I hope you aren’t tired of my frequent posts! I only have one more Teton coming. For now. lol


Not tired at all.  I love seeing these beautiful vintage Dooneys.   I wasn't familiar with the Teton style and I've enjoyed seeing all your color variations.   The details is amazing and I love the larger duck emblem.  Enjoy all your treasures.


----------



## Miss Understood

lavenderjunkie said:


> Not tired at all.  I love seeing these beautiful vintage Dooneys.   I wasn't familiar with the Teton style and I've enjoyed seeing all your color variations.   The details is amazing and I love the larger duck emblem.  Enjoy all your treasures.



There are some common color combos and some that are quite rare. The one I just posted is probably the most common, perhaps because it’s neutral and yet has nice contrast. I’ve seen a few combinations that don’t really appeal to me, but I like most.


----------



## Miss Understood

This is the last Teton I’ve purchased, so no more Teton pictures coming unless I run across another color combination somewhere that’s reasonably priced. Yesterday a seller on Poshmark who has a bag like this one listed at $300 (cough cough) sent me a private offer price reduction that was still nearly three times what I paid for this one. Apparently she hasn’t done much research or she’d know the bag is not THAT rare. And hers has a cut tag inside besides!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> This is the last Teton I’ve purchased, so no more Teton pictures coming unless I run across another color combination somewhere that’s reasonably priced. Yesterday a seller on Poshmark who has a bag like this one listed at $300 (cough cough) sent me a private offer price reduction that was still nearly three times what I paid for this one. Apparently she hasn’t done much research or she’d know the bag is not THAT rare. And hers has a cut tag inside besides!


I love that color combination.  Enjoy your new treasure.  And it's great that you got a really good price.


----------



## Lilybarb

Miss Understood said:


> This is the last Teton I’ve purchased, so no more Teton pictures coming unless I run across another color combination somewhere that’s reasonably priced. Yesterday a seller on Poshmark who has a bag like this one listed at $300 (cough cough) sent me a private offer price reduction that was still nearly three times what I paid for this one. Apparently she hasn’t done much research or she’d know the bag is not THAT rare. And hers has a cut tag inside besides!


Love the colors!


----------



## Miss Understood




----------



## Miss Understood

Major score!!! Small tack bag, never used! Sadly, since it’s in perfect condition, i’ll Probably never dare use it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Major score!!! Small tack bag, never used! Sadly, since it’s in perfect condition, i’ll Probably never dare use it!


Enjoy your newest Dooney.


----------



## Transported

Miss Understood said:


> Major score!!! Small tack bag, never used! Sadly, since it’s in perfect condition, i’ll Probably never dare use it!


Oh you should use it! Beautiful Bag! They like to be used Great Find


----------



## Lilybarb

@Miss Understood  - I agree with others - by all means use and show off that beauty!!


----------



## Miss Understood

My latest prize. Rouge Cavalry Body Bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4229781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest prize. Rouge Cavalry Body Bag.


Enjoy.   Love the color and the style.


----------



## Miss Understood

I’m still collecting Teton shoulder bags, but I’ve started a collection of Cavalry body bags, too. They’re so small I can store them inside the Tetons! So, the other day I bought one that the seller simply called blue, not navy, and the photos made the color look very light. I thought I might have scored an Air Force blue. Alas, when it arrived, it was five shades darker than the EBay photos. Navy. So dark that the color is nearly indistinguishable from black.

Today, one arrived that the seller marked navy, but at least online it looked navy, not black. I swear this one is so light I wonder if it’s really navy. How much variation can there be from year to year and from one dye lot to another? Are these both navy?


----------



## casseyelsie

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4231759
> View attachment 4231760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still collecting Teton shoulder bags, but I’ve started a collection of Cavalry body bags, too. They’re so small I can store them inside the Tetons! So, the other day I bought one that the seller simply called blue, not navy, and the photos made the color look very light. I thought I might have scored an Air Force blue. Alas, when it arrived, it was five shades darker than the EBay photos. Navy. So dark that the color is nearly indistinguishable from black.
> 
> Today, one arrived that the seller marked navy, but at least online it looked navy, not black. I swear this one is so light I wonder if it’s really navy. How much variation can there be from year to year and from one dye lot to another? Are these both navy?



Can u kindly show pic of what can fit inside Cavalry? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Miss Understood

casseyelsie said:


> Can u kindly show pic of what can fit inside Cavalry? Thanks in advance.



This body bag style is about the same size as a “large frame coin purse.” So it holds very little. No typical size cell phone. It would hold my husband’s flip phone though! Maybe a little cash and some makeup. That’s about it. The style worked fine in the 1990s before everyone had smart phones. If I put a few items in it and tried to post a photo, all you’d see was the item on top. Yes, it’s THAT small!


----------



## casseyelsie

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4232805
> 
> 
> This body bag style is about the same size as a “large frame coin purse.” So it holds very little. No typical size cell phone. It would hold my husband’s flip phone though! Maybe a little cash and some makeup. That’s about it. The style worked fine in the 1990s before everyone had smart phones. If I put a few items in it and tried to post a photo, all you’d see was the item on top. Yes, it’s THAT small!



Thanks for size comparison pic.   Wow that’s really tiny lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Tiny,  but adorable.


----------



## Miss Understood

So excited! My first palomino Dooney!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss Understood said:


> So excited! My first palomino Dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233693
> View attachment 4233693


So cute, thanks for sharing! I wish I could have a vintage Dooney in every color!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> So excited! My first palomino Dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233693
> View attachment 4233693


What a beautiful color and such a cute bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## Miss Understood

I bought this bag because I needed a duck hangtag with black leather for one of my more collectible bags. I really do like this size and style, and the glove leather is in nice condition. I’ll wear this, minus the duck hangtag. Have any of you ever bought a bag just to salvage parts?


----------



## Transported

Miss Understood said:


> I bought this bag because I needed a duck hangtag with black leather for one of my more collectible bags. I really do like this size and style, and the glove leather is in nice condition. I’ll wear this, minus the duck hangtag. Have any of you ever bought a bag just to salvage parts?


Yep I have bought bags for parts.... Happy accident that yours is one you like and will wear! Nice bag


----------



## Miss Understood

This just arrived. Perfect for the holidays!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> This just arrived. Perfect for the holidays!


Enjoy your 'new' red Dooney satchel.  Very classic style and great color.


----------



## Miss Understood

I found the brass link model of this key chain to go with the belt model. Sorry, don’t know their actual names.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss Understood said:


> I found the brass link model of this key chain to go with the belt model. Sorry, don’t know their actual names.


Love these!! Very beautiful and classic Dooney charms


----------



## Miss Understood

Another Teton. The khaki color is interesting and it’s not one you see often.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new Teton.  I love the duck detail.  These size/style handbags wouldn't work for me,   but I think they are really nicely designed.


----------



## Miss Understood

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Teton.  I love the duck detail.  These size/style handbags wouldn't work for me,   but I think they are really nicely designed.



What size and style do you carry? These come in small, medium, and large. Most of mine are small, and I like small best. This one is a medium. For everyday use, I like modern satchels and hobos. I’ve never been one to carry totes or drawstrings. Maybe because most are really large and I’m not a large bag person.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> What size and style do you carry? These come in small, medium, and large. Most of mine are small, and I like small best. This one is a medium. For everyday use, I like modern satchels and hobos. I’ve never been one to carry totes or drawstrings. Maybe because most are really large and I’m not a large bag person.


I carry satchels, mainly, and always hand held.  I can't do shoulder bags or cross body anymore.   So I look for handbags with double handles that are not too long.


----------



## spattiaccount

My vintage Dooney collection: small surrey in navy, drawstring bucket bag in navy, card case in black, key caddy coin purse in ivy


----------



## Miss Understood

Nice! 
Dooney's little key caddies are adorable.


----------



## Miss Understood

Mini Norfolk. I can’t believe I got this for $22.00! It’s in really nice shape but doesn’t have the detachable pockets inside, which I probably wouldn’t use anyway.


----------



## MrsKC

Miss Understood said:


> Mini Norfolk. I can’t believe I got this for $22.00! It’s in really nice shape but doesn’t have the detachable pockets inside, which I probably wouldn’t use anyway.


You are finding some treasures!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss Understood said:


> Mini Norfolk. I can’t believe I got this for $22.00! It’s in really nice shape but doesn’t have the detachable pockets inside, which I probably wouldn’t use anyway.


Ahhhh, that is the exact Norfolk I've been eyeing! I didn't catch the one you got though. What a steal!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

spattiaccount said:


> My vintage Dooney collection: small surrey in navy, drawstring bucket bag in navy, card case in black, key caddy coin purse in ivy


Thank you for sharing!! Adorable key caddy! I'm a freak for micro bags that can't even fit your phone, and I think that key caddy would look so good crossbody with a chain!


----------



## Miss Understood

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ahhhh, that is the exact Norfolk I've been eyeing! I didn't catch the one you got though. What a steal!!


It seems like I saw another one just like it somewhere for in the low 30s. I wish I could remember where!


----------



## spattiaccount

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you for sharing!! Adorable key caddy! I'm a freak for micro bags that can't even fit your phone, and I think that key caddy would look so good crossbody with a chain!


Never thought about wearing it as a crossbody. That's a cute idea.


----------



## Miss Understood

Tack bag in cadet blue.


----------



## Dooneysta

Miss Understood said:


> Tack bag in cadet blue.


Look at it! LOOK AT IT!!! It’s in such great shape! Hardly any wear or bending on that ‘tongue’. Cadet blue and Air Force blue are on my want list. What a find! Congratulations it’s very beautiful.


----------



## Miss Understood

Anybody have pieces from the Bayou collection?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Anybody have pieces from the Bayou collection?


The Bayou collection is beautiful.   Congratulations.   I had a drawstring from that collection.   It was stunning,  but I passed it on to a friend.   The style didn't work for me as the wide leather strap kept slipping off my shoulder.  My friend loves the handbag.


----------



## Miss Understood

I finally got a French blue today. Love the brighter vintage colors!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> I finally got a French blue today. Love the brighter vintage colors!


Your vintage collection has some great handbags.  Enjoy all your Dooney treasures.


----------



## Miss Understood

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your vintage collection has some great handbags.  Enjoy all your Dooney treasures.



I started a separate Instagram account for my vintage Dooney bags. You can check it out if you like: kay7979_dooney


----------



## Miss Understood

My latest arrival. Small Essex in rouge. Love this color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> My latest arrival. Small Essex in rouge. Love this color!


Enjoy.  Love the color too.


----------



## Miss Understood

I’m pretty excited to find a pretag bicycle bag! It had a couple scratches and dirty spots but looks better after cleaning and conditioning. And the good thing about white is you can touch up a scratch with shoe whitener.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss Understood said:


> I’m pretty excited to find a pretag bicycle bag! It had a couple scratches and dirty spots but looks better after cleaning and conditioning. And the good thing about white is you can touch up a scratch with shoe whitener.


So cute!! And I never knew about the shoe whitener - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lothruin

Brand new today, and joined because this place is an amazing resource for those of us not yet well-versed in designer bags, but highly susceptible to a great bargain. So far my only D&B is this vintage pre-AWL bag that I picked up for a few dollars. I have my eye out for a couple of the older AWLs, too, for myself, but of course, I'm always looking for a deal, too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lothruin said:


> Brand new today, and joined because this place is an amazing resource for those of us not yet well-versed in designer bags, but highly susceptible to a great bargain. So far my only D&B is this vintage pre-AWL bag that I picked up for a few dollars. I have my eye out for a couple of the older AWLs, too, for myself, but of course, I'm always looking for a deal, too.
> 
> View attachment 4298948
> View attachment 4298949
> View attachment 4298950


Welcome to the Dooney forum.
I love the color of your Dooney.


----------



## Miss Understood

Lothruin said:


> Brand new today, and joined because this place is an amazing resource for those of us not yet well-versed in designer bags, but highly susceptible to a great bargain. So far my only D&B is this vintage pre-AWL bag that I picked up for a few dollars. I have my eye out for a couple of the older AWLs, too, for myself, but of course, I'm always looking for a deal, too.
> 
> View attachment 4298948
> View attachment 4298949
> View attachment 4298950


 
That’s a great bag for your first purchase. I think I saw this one posted on one of the Dooney Facebook forums. That fob is super rare, and the bag looks like it’s in great condition!


----------



## Lothruin

lavenderjunkie said:


> Welcome to the Dooney forum.
> I love the color of your Dooney.



Thank you! I adore it!



Miss Understood said:


> That’s a great bag for your first purchase. I think I saw this one posted on one of the Dooney Facebook forums. That fob is super rare, and the bag looks like it’s in great condition!



Thanks! To be perfectly honest, it was $4 at Goodwill, and I figured it was some kind of weird fake because the logo didn't look like anything I'd ever seen for D&B, but it was a beautiful bag with great leather, and I intended to take it apart and use it for part of a ren faire costume. But while I do often buy things to repurpose, I ALWAYS do due diligence research before taking anything apart, and I quickly realized exactly what I had. Needless to say, instead of being deconstructed, it was carefully cleaned and reconditioned, instead.


----------



## VintageViv

_MrsDarcy_ said:


> Hi! I recently have fallen in love with the idea of buying a vintage D&B as well as a vintage Coach purse. I do own a vintage Coach Companion Flap, but it is too small for me. I'm still trying to figure out the exact style bag I would like (satchel vs. crossbody, etc) and also my size needs (the Coach one is roughly 1/2 the size I feel like I need so I am looking for larger bags). I actually spent the morning reading through this entire thread (obsessed, much?) and had a few newbie questions.
> 
> Is the website, https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm, still recommended?
> 
> Is the ebay seller, oldkitchenwares, still recommended? Both were mentioned in previous posts on this thread & was wondering if this is still true? Any other ebay recs?
> 
> A kind member on the Coach forum warned me that they don't recommend Poshmark or Etsy for Coach because neither site offers protection against counterfeit items or seems to care if you get stuck with one. Would this advice also apply to vintage Dooney & Bourke? Are these bags commonly faked? I saw the etsy seller, SolePurseSuit, recommended here previously, but am hesistant to consider because of it being through Etsy. Wonder if they have an ebay or Bonanza shop (where I was recommended to buy from instead)?
> 
> At this point, without having extensive experience with leather restoration and the purse knowledge many here have, I'm really just interesting in browsing and hoping to buy one vintage Coach and one vintage Dooney & Bourke in as good condition as possible. Some (like from all the places I listed here) appear in really good condition - like I might not have to do any rehab whatsoever if I purchase. That would be wonderful! Being new to buying vintage, I'm not really sure what is considered fair & reasonable prices. I was hoping I could spend roughly $100 for each bag, but from what I've seen, it appears some are going for $200 to $250. I know that depends on lots of factors (e.g. color, rarity, condition, etc). Anyways, thanks for helping a newbie shopper out. What gets me most excited is when I read comments of those who have purchased them & felt the purses with their own hands and talk about how nothing else compares to it, etc...I've tried looking at the secondhand shops near me. No luck so I've never been able to physically hold one, but can't wait!


I hope you found your vintage Dooney since you posted this! I think horsekeeping.com is a great educational resource but I personally think bags sold on the site are overpriced. With enough research on how to suss out fakes you can find a great, real dooney for way less than what you see on horsekeeping.com. Still it is an excellent resource and I look up things on there all the time.


----------



## Miss Understood

Just got this aubergine sling bag. It’s a remake, from the Vintage line.


----------



## VintageViv

Miss Understood said:


> Just got this aubergine sling bag. It’s a remake, from the Vintage line.


Omg that is gorgeous!!! I have yet to get a drawstring bag yet but it is on my list. Awesome color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Just got this aubergine sling bag. It’s a remake, from the Vintage line.


Love the color and the duck logo.  Enjoy your new Dooney.


----------



## pmburk

Today - carrying my large Norfolk case in taupe/British tan. Picked this one up at an estate sale this past weekend for under $20 - actually, my husband found it. 

But... I think I may officially have too many bags. I was really excited about this bag, carried it yesterday & today. Then I get on here this morning and see that I've posted pictures of _this exact same bag _from a couple of years ago in this same thread. Meaning I probably already have it sitting in my closet. Seriously?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

pmburk said:


> Today - carrying my large Norfolk case in taupe/British tan. Picked this one up at an estate sale this past weekend for under $20 - actually, my husband found it.
> 
> But... I think I may officially have too many bags. I was really excited about this bag, carried it yesterday & today. Then I get on here this morning and see that I've posted pictures of _this exact same bag _from a couple of years ago in this same thread. Meaning I probably already have it sitting in my closet. Seriously?


If you already have this handbag,  I guess the style works well for you.   Hopefully when you uncover the one in your closet it will be a different color.   If not,  your duplicate only cost you $20 and you can pass one of the handbags on to someone else to enjoy.  What's bad is when we buy a brand new handbag that cost $$$ only to find we have the exact same style and color already in our closet.   Estate sale finds,  at great prices,  are entertainment,  not a mistake.


----------



## Transported

lavenderjunkie said:


> Estate sale finds,  at great prices,  are entertainment,  not a mistake.


Thanks Lavenderjunkie! What a great saying! I think I need that on a t-shirt!


----------



## VintageViv

lonesomeoctober said:


> Hi
> 
> Your best bet might be the coach rehab and rescue thread.  Some of the posters there are also dooney lovers.
> 
> I have vintage dooneys, and have dunked ( i use cold water and woolite for colors, your mileage may vary...) and touched up worn spots with leather dye or acrylic paint mixed with conditioner.   Important to touch up, if needed, while the bag is dry, to assure best color match.   And careful not to over-condition, as these bags don't seem to absorb conditioner as deeply.
> 
> Opinions vary on dunking dooney, because of the treated leather.  Can only say that I've had good experiences doing so. Same with conditioning...but these bags are vintage.  And they do get very dry.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun!  Vintage awl bags, especially Tetons, are addictive!
> 
> Oh, and the "horsekeeping" site's dooney section is an excellent source of info on vintage awl bags.


Hi lonesomeoctober! This post caught my eye as you mentioned you've touch up some vintage AWLs with paint. Have you ever touched up a taupe bag? Am looking for paint brand/shade recommedations. Thx in advance!


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> Hi lonesomeoctober! This post caught my eye as you mentioned you've touch up some vintage AWLs with paint. Have you ever touched up a taupe bag? Am looking for paint brand/shade recommedations. Thx in advance!


Hoping to hear about a perfect taupe match. I painted mine but I didn't get the color exactly right. I'd like to try again.


----------



## VintageViv

whateve said:


> Hoping to hear about a perfect taupe match. I painted mine but I didn't get the color exactly right. I'd like to try again.


I was looking at the Angelus leather paints online today and was thinking about getting both the Beige Taupe and the Gray Taupe, in case I needed to mix, Amazon & craft stores also carry it but here's a link to their page with all the colors: https://angelusdirect.com/collections/paint


----------



## VintageViv

Woohoo! Just unboxed this today: I finally got my mitts on a vintage drawstring bag! I LOVE HER! I have not even cleaned it or conditioned trim yet. She's a little faded here and there but lovely. This is such an awesome design! It's a bag that tells a story!


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> Woohoo! Just unboxed this today: I finally got my mitts on a vintage drawstring bag! I LOVE HER! I have not even cleaned it or conditioned trim yet. She's a little faded here and there but lovely. This is such an awesome design! It's a bag that tells a story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326017
> View attachment 4326018


congratulations! I always wanted one of these tricolor drawstrings!


----------



## VintageViv

whateve said:


> congratulations! I always wanted one of these tricolor drawstrings!


Thx! I really like the color combo. A few of the Teton combos seem a little jarring to me but this is just the right amount of contrast.


----------



## VintageViv

VintageViv said:


> I was looking at the Angelus leather paints online today and was thinking about getting both the Beige Taupe and the Gray Taupe, in case I needed to mix, Amazon & craft stores also carry it but here's a link to their page with all the colors: https://angelusdirect.com/collections/paint





whateve said:


> Hoping to hear about a perfect taupe match. I painted mine but I didn't get the color exactly right. I'd like to try again.


Here's a Taupe update: since my first post I snagged another vintage Taupe piece in amazing condition with following caveats: ink/pen inside, a good amount of wear to the bottom strips around the feet, and one small faded patch near the bottom where it looks like someone tried to remove a stubborn stain. This spot was about a couple shades lighter at least. I'm still a bit wary about using the Angelus paint on pebble and gave had really good results with shoe creams & conditioners on other bags. I have ordered a taupe shoe cream to try but in meantime I actually got my faded spot to blend in with something a bit crazy: I dabbed a little Howard's Feed & Wax furniture polish into the spot, buffed it real good and let it dry. I did that after noting that conditioner made the fade spot disappear but only for about a half hour. It is now a day after the Feed & Wax and the spot still looks blended in (see area squared off in red). I know I basically just darkened the leather with oils and beeswax but it did the trick for now. This spot is only about the size of a dime. I wouldn't use the Feed & Wax on awl all over.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

VintageViv said:


> Here's a Taupe update: since my first post I snagged another vintage Taupe piece in amazing condition with following caveats: ink/pen inside, a good amount of wear to the bottom strips around the feet, and one small faded patch near the bottom where it looks like someone tried to remove a stubborn stain. This spot was about a couple shades lighter at least. I'm still a bit wary about using the Angelus paint on pebble and gave had really good results with shoe creams & conditioners on other bags. I have ordered a taupe shoe cream to try but in meantime I actually got my faded spot to blend in with something a bit crazy: I dabbed a little Howard's Feed & Wax furniture polish into the spot, buffed it real good and let it dry. I did that after noting that conditioner made the fade spot disappear but only for about a half hour. It is now a day after the Feed & Wax and the spot still looks blended in (see area squared off in red). I know I basically just darkened the leather with oils and beeswax but it did the trick for now. This spot is only about the size of a dime. I wouldn't use the Feed & Wax on awl all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327748
> View attachment 4327750


Great job.  Glad it worked.


----------



## Murphy47

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great job.  Glad it worked.



Looks good! 
Had that bag back in the day in black. Held up like a tank. 
Enjyu


----------



## VintageViv

VintageViv said:


> Here's a Taupe update: since my first post I snagged another vintage Taupe piece in amazing condition with following caveats: ink/pen inside, a good amount of wear to the bottom strips around the feet, and one small faded patch near the bottom where it looks like someone tried to remove a stubborn stain. This spot was about a couple shades lighter at least. I'm still a bit wary about using the Angelus paint on pebble and gave had really good results with shoe creams & conditioners on other bags. I have ordered a taupe shoe cream to try but in meantime I actually got my faded spot to blend in with something a bit crazy: I dabbed a little Howard's Feed & Wax furniture polish into the spot, buffed it real good and let it dry. I did that after noting that conditioner made the fade spot disappear but only for about a half hour. It is now a day after the Feed & Wax and the spot still looks blended in (see area squared off in red). I know I basically just darkened the leather with oils and beeswax but it did the trick for now. This spot is only about the size of a dime. I wouldn't use the Feed & Wax on awl all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327748
> View attachment 4327750


@whateve - here's the latest on the taupe color matching! For touch ups I definitely recommend Saphir shoe cream in grey taupe. I got it from Amazon and used it to put the finishing touch on my fade spot. It looks darker in the jar but blended right in to the color of the bag! I dabbed the tiniest bit on with a qtip and buffed it good with a cotton ball. It is a bit pricey but worth getting if you have a lot of taupe pieces.


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> @whateve - here's the latest on the taupe color matching! For touch ups I definitely recommend Saphir shoe cream in grey taupe. I got it from Amazon and used it to put the finishing touch on my fade spot. It looks darker in the jar but blended right in to the color of the bag! I dabbed the tiniest bit on with a qtip and buffed it good with a cotton ball. It is a bit pricey but worth getting if you have a lot of taupe pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333698
> View attachment 4333699
> View attachment 4333700


Thank you! Adding to my Amazon shopping list.


----------



## LolaLemon

Hi, new to Dooney & Bourke! Love these vintage styles. Where is the best place to look for them... eBay? X


----------



## VintageViv

LolaLemon said:


> Hi, new to Dooney & Bourke! Love these vintage styles. Where is the best place to look for them... eBay? X


I have found a lot of good deals on Ebay, but Dooneys also show up on Poshmark. They do turn up in thrift stores sometimes, especially if you have a thrift store that gets donations from wealthier areas, or upscale consignment shops. But D&B bags have been counterfeited a lot. I've seen a fair amount of fakes on Ebay. My best advice is really research what to look for in terms of bag features, styles etc. The Dooney blog on horsekeeping.com is a great place to start. A few tips rights off the bat: Dooney was never made in Korea (I've seen several fakes on Ebay that say made in Korea), several of the fakes have this bad imitation pebble leather with a sort of broken up sheen to it so train your eye to spot the difference, also study the duck logo design so you can spot copies, and be very wary about bidding/buying any bag that does not have the red, white and blue tag sewn inside. There are some pre-tag bags that don't have sewn in tags but in general most resold bags will. Good luck & happy hunting!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Definitely looks navy with the black next to it.



@Catbird...i knew I’ve seen navy with black trim elsewhere!!! My own @eyeoftheleopard...hi! Been a while [emoji4]


----------



## Miss Understood

It’s been a while since I posted anything. Here is a recent acquisition from the Vintage Collection. I have one in solid British Tan too.


----------



## VintageViv

Miss Understood said:


> It’s been a while since I posted anything. Here is a recent acquisition from the Vintage Collection. I have one in solid British Tan too.


Beautiful! I love this bag! I'm taking a break from Dooney collecting but this style is definitely on my vintage wishlist. I just love the zippered outer pocket. And the red looks awesome! Good find!


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi,
I am very new to Dooney vintage bags. I have seen several all weather bags on the ebay uk sites. If the sellers have 100% positive feedback, Can the bags be trusted as authentic ?
Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## VintageViv

Foreverbags said:


> Hi,
> I am very new to Dooney vintage bags. I have seen several all weather bags on the ebay uk sites. If the sellers have 100% positive feedback, Can the bags be trusted as authentic ?
> Many thanks in advance xxx


While I certainly would not buy from someone with a lower feedback score 100% is no guarantee. And a lot of folks on ebay are resellers and can be fooled by fakes too. Best thing is to bone up on what to look for and learn as much as you can about fakes/real awl styles. The Dooney blog on horsekeeping.com is a great resource/learning tool (I just would not buy their bags due to high price). And Dooneynistas here can help authenticate. I believe there is an authenticate thread here in the Dooney forum.


----------



## Foreverbags

Oh, thanks VintageViv.
I did some research on the site you recommended , it was definitely very helpful. 
I also remember watching a youtube video a while ago regarding a minor hyphen on the duck leather tab between the words All Weather. If that hyphen is missing , the bag not likely going to be authentic ? Does any experts here know if this is true?
Many thanks xxx


----------



## VintageViv

Foreverbags said:


> Oh, thanks VintageViv.
> I did some research on the site you recommended , it was definitely very helpful.
> I also remember watching a youtube video a while ago regarding a minor hyphen on the duck leather tab between the words All Weather. If that hyphen is missing , the bag not likely going to be authentic ? Does any experts here know if this is true?
> Many thanks xxx


I don't have a definitive answer about the hyphen. All I know is I've never seen an authentic bag that is missing it but I have seen fakes missing it. However, every so often I see a real Dooney where the hyphen is not super prominent, usually from minor wear to the leather.


----------



## chiligirl88

Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

chiligirl88 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426832


Welcome, thanks for joining us!! Your collection is STUNNING! The doctor's satchel is my absolute fave vintage Dooney style (and the Norfolk), and I see you have a whole row of colors of the satchel


----------



## MrsKC

chiligirl88 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426832


Oh my goodness! Thank you for sharing such a wonderful collection with us!!


----------



## whateve

chiligirl88 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426832


this is amazing!


----------



## Transported

chiligirl88 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426832


Amazing Collection! Stunning... Welcome


----------



## lavenderjunkie

chiligirl88 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426832


Thanks for sharing your collection with us.  I hope you are enjoying using your Dooneys.   It looks like you have taken very good care of these vintage handbags.   And your love of the brand is evident by your collection.   Glad your DH is helping support you.


----------



## Lilybarb

chiligirl88 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426832


@chiligirl88,   Welcome! Thanks for the great pic and your husband did a fine job making a spot for your goodies.


----------



## fendifemale

chiligirl88 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the group!  I have been obsessed with Dooney bags since Jr. High back in 1984.  I was completely crazy for the Doctor Satchel, but my mother refused to buy such an expensive purse for me.  $350+ back in the 80s was a very expensive price for a purse!  I was huffing and puffing then, but I totally understand now.  "But mom, all my friends have them!"  This phrase did not work with my mom...  I now buy the vintage styles, clean them up, and add them to my collection shelf.  I have 8 Doctor bags in this picture, but there are 5 I haven't put out. My sweet husband is going to add on to my shelves so I'll have more room.  Right now some are hidden.  They need to all shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426832


Awesome collection.


----------



## VintageViv

Woohoooo! Today at Savers I found a real Dooney in decent shape. Just needs a little touch up here and there! I've scored some sweet Dooney deals online but this is the first time I've seen a real one in a store that wasn't beat up all to heck.


----------



## VintageViv

VintageViv said:


> Woohoooo! Today at Savers I found a real Dooney in decent shape. Just needs a little touch up here and there! I've scored some sweet Dooney deals online but this is the first time I've seen a real one in a store that wasn't beat up all to heck.



Oops! The tag pic did not attach. Love an intact tag!


----------



## Transported

VintageViv said:


> Oops! The tag pic did not attach. Love an intact tag!


oooh Nice find!


----------



## VintageViv

Transported said:


> oooh Nice find!


Thx! I believe it is an *R94 - Small Surrey Bag *which is exciting as I've been wanting something from the Surrey line. It is also so satisfying to find one "in the wild" rather than on ebay and the like.


----------



## VintageViv

VintageViv said:


> Thx! I believe it is an *R94 - Small Surrey Bag *which is exciting as I've been wanting something from the Surrey line. It is also so satisfying to find one "in the wild" rather than on ebay and the like.



CORRECTION! I guessed this bag was a Small Surrey by eyeballing it as it seemed more squareish than rectangle at first but when I got it home and measured I realized it must be the  *Large Surrey - R95 *as it is roughly 11" × 8" x 3.5" (with the height closer to 9" when really full). Here it is stuffed after a spruce up. The duck fob it came with is pretty tarnished so for now I swapped it with a nicer spare. It is a neat bag but definitely has "flop issues". In other words, in order for it to keep a nice shape you have to keep it pretty full.


----------



## Transported

VintageViv said:


> CORRECTION! I guessed this bag was a Small Surrey by eyeballing it as it seemed more squareish than rectangle at first but when I got it home and measured I realized it must be the  *Large Surrey - R95 *as it is roughly 11" × 8" x 3.5" (with the height closer to 9" when really full). Here it is stuffed after a spruce up. The duck fob it came with is pretty tarnished so for now I swapped it with a nicer spare. It is a neat bag but definitely has "flop issues". In other words, in order for it to keep a nice shape you have to keep it pretty full.


Really looks in great condition. I know what you mean about the excitement of finding them in the wild... That is my favorite way to find them.  
Enjoy your new to you bag!


----------



## VintageViv

Transported said:


> Really looks in great condition. I know what you mean about the excitement of finding them in the wild... That is my favorite way to find them.
> Enjoy your new to you bag!


Thank you! And I am happy to report that after having it stuffed with paper for a day the bag is starting to hold its shape much better. Bringing a neglected Dooney back to life is so gratifying! What really made finding this bag exciting was that it was in a thrift store that usually does not have any higher end bags for sale (and is sort of in a scroungy area) but the bag section is really large so it was like uncovering buried treasure.


----------



## Transported

VintageViv said:


> Thank you! And I am happy to report that after having it stuffed with paper for a day the bag is starting to hold its shape much better. Bringing a neglected Dooney back to life is so gratifying! What really made finding this bag exciting was that it was in a thrift store that usually does not have any higher end bags for sale (and is sort of in a scroungy area) but the bag section is really large so it was like uncovering buried treasure.


Finding and saving a quality bag is a win... In my book it can make a bad day a good day in nothing flat!


----------



## VintageViv

Transported said:


> Finding and saving a quality bag is a win... In my book it can make a bad day a good day in nothing flat!


It's so true. I was having a really rotten day too before that and went into Savers unplanned on impulse. Ha! My "bagdar" must have been activated! And so funny, when I was in the sale line I saw a girl wearing a different vintage Dooney in the same colors and we were both like Yay! Dooney!


----------



## trayc_w

Hi  I'm new to collecting vintage Dooneys, but have been a fan for a long time. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love bucket bags and while searching for my first Dooney, I came across the Teton drawstring buckets!  So many cute color combinations.  I’ve rehabbed several vintage Coach bags, so thought I’d try to score one that was fairly inexpensive and in need of some TLC.  I found a large Teton drawstring in Navy, Rouge, Dark Taupe and paid $35.  It’s missing the duck fob and has a stain on the back and a small one on the front.  Otherwise in great condition!  It arrived last weekend and I got to work cleaning it up using the tips I found on this blog (thank you J).  The stains look like they came from the inside and seeped through – nothing I tried got them out.  They did fade a bit and aren’t super noticeable, so I guess I’m OK considering the price I paid.  It really is a lovely bag!  If anyone has ideas about the stains, please let me know…


----------



## Abirdloverr

I recently bought my second vintage Dooney (small tack bag), and now I'm hooked! I can't seem to find this Dooney that I've been seeking out. Can anyone help me identify this bag? I'm not sure if it's newer or even a style they made. Thanks!


----------



## trayc_w

I think I may need a Teton drawstring in every color!  My latest find is in Navy, Fir and Saddle Tan. Thought I had the largest size with the Taupe one, but then put them side-by-side and realized it must be the medium? Has anyone found one in Palomino?  These bags are addictive


----------



## Miss Understood

acoconuthead said:


> I recently bought my second vintage Dooney (small tack bag), and now I'm hooked! I can't seem to find this Dooney that I've been seeking out. Can anyone help me identify this bag? I'm not sure if it's newer or even a style they made. Thanks!


This is a Lockhart. They’re fairly rare. Nice find!


----------



## ChaosBurger

Hi All,

Enormous Dooney n00b here. My mom had two AWL bags in the 1990s and she passed away a few years ago.. and I'm finally at a place where I want to learn about and collect them. Wow, sorry for the strong opener, but I'm sure the attachment to these things may resonate with some...  

I am in the market for a backpack of a larger size for my spouse who is recently smitten with AWL handbags. Would anybody be willing to let me know of some vintage styles to look for? Anybody know the largest backpack Dooney ever made?  

He also likes the nylon bags with the embroidered 'ducky' as he calls it (yes, adult man, not 3 year old..,) He just loves the ducky lately... is there a particular name for this line/style & does anybody know when they were made (seems pretty contemporary...)?  

TYIA.


----------



## Miss Understood

I know the old bridle leather bags came in an assortment of odd colors, but most seem to be some shade of tan or brown. Have any of you seen one in a green like this?


----------



## trayc_w

Rescued this lovely Porthole Clutch from eBay for only $30! Seemed like a steal to me.  Cleaned up so pretty and I love the simplicity of the closure.  This is my new favorite cross-body


----------



## Miss Understood

trayc_w said:


> View attachment 4468790
> View attachment 4468789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescued this lovely Porthole Clutch from eBay for only $30! Seemed like a steal to me.  Cleaned up so pretty and I love the simplicity of the closure.  This is my new favorite cross-body


Is it black, navy, or ivy? Hard to tell in this photo. I have this one in ivy and another is due in the mail today.


----------



## trayc_w

Miss Understood said:


> Is it black, navy, or ivy? Hard to tell in this photo. I have this one in ivy and another is due in the mail today.


It’s navy. I bet the ivy is is nice!


----------



## Miss Understood

Yes


trayc_w said:


> It’s navy. I bet the ivy is is nice!


Yes, I love the ivy. Most of my green Dooneys are fir green. The new one just arrived. It’s a rare color, smoke, and very pretty.


----------



## trayc_w

Miss Understood said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes, I love the ivy. Most of my green Dooneys are fir green. The new one just arrived. It’s a rare color, smoke, and very pretty.



Oh nice, you’ll have to share a photo!


----------



## Miss Understood

trayc_w said:


> Oh nice, you’ll have to share a photo!



Here it is!


----------



## trayc_w

Miss Understood said:


> Here it is!



 Wow that’s really beautiful! Such nice condition.


----------



## Transported

Miss Understood said:


> Here it is!


Beautiful color and condition. I love the older dooney fobs.  and the Port hole closures........ Timeless


----------



## VintageViv

trayc_w said:


> Hi  I'm new to collecting vintage Dooneys, but have been a fan for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458623
> View attachment 4458624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love bucket bags and while searching for my first Dooney, I came across the Teton drawstring buckets!  So many cute color combinations.  I’ve rehabbed several vintage Coach bags, so thought I’d try to score one that was fairly inexpensive and in need of some TLC.  I found a large Teton drawstring in Navy, Rouge, Dark Taupe and paid $35.  It’s missing the duck fob and has a stain on the back and a small one on the front.  Otherwise in great condition!  It arrived last weekend and I got to work cleaning it up using the tips I found on this blog (thank you J).  The stains look like they came from the inside and seeped through – nothing I tried got them out.  They did fade a bit and aren’t super noticeable, so I guess I’m OK considering the price I paid.  It really is a lovely bag!  If anyone has ideas about the stains, please let me know…


Ooooh! I love this! I have a vintage Teton drawstring too. I've posted it on here before. They are SUCH FUN and one of my favorite bags to carry because, unlike other vintage bags like some of my vintage Coaches, you don't see them carried that much.


----------



## pmburk

Recent $20 estate sale score: small black awl tote. Don’t know the exact name of this style, but it’s a nice size!

I also stopped at a garage sale that same day where a lady had a Rubbermaid tub full of vintage awl Dooneys - all fakes! Weird linings and “made in China” paper tags inside. And she wanted $30-$40 each!


----------



## Miss Understood

This solid black kilty arrived today. I see a lot of these in black with British tan, but few solid black. These are such fun bags. I think Dooney’s current incarnation is called the Ambler, but I prefer vintage bags.


----------



## Catbird9

This new-to-me Teton Mini Drawstring is out for a ride with me today. I've been wanting one of these for a long time...I love it!


----------



## Miss Understood

Catbird9 said:


> This new-to-me Teton Mini Drawstring is out for a ride with me today. I've been wanting one of these for a long time...I love it!



I love it! I have this color combo in the shoulder bag. I have a couple mini Teton DS bags. I like the size. They’re larger than the R134 mini DS.


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> This new-to-me Teton Mini Drawstring is out for a ride with me today. I've been wanting one of these for a long time...I love it!


Beautiful Love the colors


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> I love it! I have this color combo in the shoulder bag. I have a couple mini Teton DS bags. I like the size. They’re larger than the R134 mini DS.





Transported said:


> Beautiful Love the colors



Thank you!

I like the  size too. The gorgeous, large Teton DS is way too big for me. This one's perfect.


----------



## fendifemale

I really wish they would bring these back.


----------



## trayc_w

Catbird9 said:


> This new-to-me Teton Mini Drawstring is out for a ride with me today. I've been wanting one of these for a long time...I love it!


Lucky you! Great colors and looks like new


----------



## Catbird9

trayc_w said:


> Lucky you! Great colors and looks like new


Thank you! I did get lucky, it's in great shape.


----------



## Beauty Marked

Hi everyone, Dooney was my first love and first real “adult” designer purse. I took a break for several years as I collected LV, but now I’m fully back into it. Mainly the pieces I’ve gotten recently and really enjoy because of their quality and style have been vintage AWL bags. Here’s one of my new to me pieces that just arrived today. A wallet in great condition. My next piece will be a green AWL.


----------



## Catbird9

Beauty Marked said:


> View attachment 4543807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, Dooney was my first love and first real “adult” designer purse. I took a break for several years as I collected LV, but now I’m fully back into it. Mainly the pieces I’ve gotten recently and really enjoy because of their quality and style have been vintage AWL bags. Here’s one of my new to me pieces that just arrived today. A wallet in great condition. My next piece will be a green AWL.



I share your appreciation for the quality and style of vintage Dooney. I have that credit card wallet and I love it! Enjoy your search for a green AWL piece to add to your collection!


----------



## pikaachuu

I have quite a few vintage dooneys - when I go home I will have to take pics!!

Here is one of mine, which actually has an interesting (?) backstory. 

I first found this bag at a flea market style type mall in someone’s booth. After I authenticated, I bought it and happily carried around for two weeks. On my birthday, the purse, along with everything in it, was stolen out of my apartment (luckily not my ID or debit card which were with me at the time of the theft). I had so much stuff in there that was valuable to me - trinkets like a small hairbrush and bag from japan (things I had purchased while visiting there at that), Le Specs sunglasses, my checkbook, my car keys, etc. I think the wallet I was using was also a vintage dooney wallet that matched another one of my vintage dooney bags. I was devastated. 

I ended up after looking for weeks being able to find the exact same bag on eBay. I know vintage dooneys are abundant but this style and in this color was really hard to find. 

I did file a police report for my stolen handbag but I never got reconciliation. At this point I’m chalking it up to a (now ex) friend who had a weird obsession with me. Luckily I have since moved since the incident but using this bag is hard for me because I still Associate it with the one that was stolen


----------



## Catbird9

pikaachuu said:


> I have quite a few vintage dooneys - when I go home I will have to take pics!!
> 
> Here is one of mine, which actually has an interesting (?) backstory.
> 
> I first found this bag at a flea market style type mall in someone’s booth. After I authenticated, I bought it and happily carried around for two weeks. On my birthday, the purse, along with everything in it, was stolen out of my apartment (luckily not my ID or debit card which were with me at the time of the theft). I had so much stuff in there that was valuable to me - trinkets like a small hairbrush and bag from japan (things I had purchased while visiting there at that), Le Specs sunglasses, my checkbook, my car keys, etc. I think the wallet I was using was also a vintage dooney wallet that matched another one of my vintage dooney bags. I was devastated.
> 
> I ended up after looking for weeks being able to find the exact same bag on eBay. I know vintage dooneys are abundant but this style and in this color was really hard to find.
> 
> I did file a police report for my stolen handbag but I never got reconciliation. At this point I’m chalking it up to a (now ex) friend who had a weird obsession with me. Luckily I have since moved since the incident but using this bag is hard for me because I still Associate it with the one that was stolen


I'm sorry to hear your favorite bag was stolen. That style is a classic, great looking and practical. 

The first and only vintage Dooney I ever found at a local thrift store was that style, in Taupe. I'm glad you were able to find another one!

Looking forward to seeing a photo of your other vintage  Dooneys when you get a chance!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Catbird9 said:


> I share your appreciation for the quality and style of vintage Dooney. I have that credit card wallet and I love it! Enjoy your search for a green AWL piece to add to your collection!



Thank you! Yes I feel like the vintage pieces just speak to me and are so beautifully understated and so well made.


----------



## pikaachuu

Here are all my vintage dooneys, and all could use a good bath and some leather conditioning 

I’m not sure what order these are uploading in since I’m on my phone, but here’s what I have (it looks like the pics uploaded slightly out of order... sorry!):

Brown tote - this was my first one bought from a second hand store in 2012/2013. Probably spent $40 max on it? Has no interior pockets and is super soft to the point it has lost its shape.

Navy blue satchel - I bought this second hand as well, at the flea market type mall. I think I spent $36 on it. I included a pic of the inside bc it’s so clean. I think this one is my favorite.

Green bucket bag - I found this one at a thrift store for $6. It’s the one that needs the most rehab. No interior pockets and is somewhat small but still a cute bag. I love the green. 

White tote - the infamous one that was stolen, and here is the replacement. I love the vintage key fob on it. I do have the shoulder strap (as seen above) but I didn’t want to take it out of the purse. The bag is pretty clean aside from a few spots for being as old as it is.


----------



## Catbird9

pikaachuu said:


> Here are all my vintage dooneys, and all could use a good bath and some leather conditioning
> 
> I’m not sure what order these are uploading in since I’m on my phone, but here’s what I have (it looks like the pics uploaded slightly out of order... sorry!):
> 
> Brown tote - this was my first one bought from a second hand store in 2012/2013. Probably spent $40 max on it? Has no interior pockets and is super soft to the point it has lost its shape.
> 
> Navy blue satchel - I bought this second hand as well, at the flea market type mall. I think I spent $36 on it. I included a pic of the inside bc it’s so clean. I think this one is my favorite.
> 
> Green bucket bag - I found this one at a thrift store for $6. It’s the one that needs the most rehab. No interior pockets and is somewhat small but still a cute bag. I love the green.
> 
> White tote - the infamous one that was stolen, and here is the replacement. I love the vintage key fob on it. I do have the shoulder strap (as seen above) but I didn’t want to take it out of the purse. The bag is pretty clean aside from a few spots for being as old as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544466
> View attachment 4544467
> View attachment 4544468
> View attachment 4544469
> View attachment 4544470
> View attachment 4544471
> View attachment 4544472
> View attachment 4544473



Very nice little family you have there. I especially love the green drawstring.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

pikaachuu said:


> Here are all my vintage dooneys, and all could use a good bath and some leather conditioning
> 
> I’m not sure what order these are uploading in since I’m on my phone, but here’s what I have (it looks like the pics uploaded slightly out of order... sorry!):
> 
> Brown tote - this was my first one bought from a second hand store in 2012/2013. Probably spent $40 max on it? Has no interior pockets and is super soft to the point it has lost its shape.
> 
> Navy blue satchel - I bought this second hand as well, at the flea market type mall. I think I spent $36 on it. I included a pic of the inside bc it’s so clean. I think this one is my favorite.
> 
> Green bucket bag - I found this one at a thrift store for $6. It’s the one that needs the most rehab. No interior pockets and is somewhat small but still a cute bag. I love the green.
> 
> White tote - the infamous one that was stolen, and here is the replacement. I love the vintage key fob on it. I do have the shoulder strap (as seen above) but I didn’t want to take it out of the purse. The bag is pretty clean aside from a few spots for being as old as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544466
> View attachment 4544467
> View attachment 4544468
> View attachment 4544469
> View attachment 4544470
> View attachment 4544471
> View attachment 4544472
> View attachment 4544473


What a beautiful collection.   Enjoy using them all.


----------



## Beauty Marked

pikaachuu said:


> Here are all my vintage dooneys, and all could use a good bath and some leather conditioning
> 
> I’m not sure what order these are uploading in since I’m on my phone, but here’s what I have (it looks like the pics uploaded slightly out of order... sorry!):
> 
> Brown tote - this was my first one bought from a second hand store in 2012/2013. Probably spent $40 max on it? Has no interior pockets and is super soft to the point it has lost its shape.
> 
> Navy blue satchel - I bought this second hand as well, at the flea market type mall. I think I spent $36 on it. I included a pic of the inside bc it’s so clean. I think this one is my favorite.
> 
> Green bucket bag - I found this one at a thrift store for $6. It’s the one that needs the most rehab. No interior pockets and is somewhat small but still a cute bag. I love the green.
> 
> White tote - the infamous one that was stolen, and here is the replacement. I love the vintage key fob on it. I do have the shoulder strap (as seen above) but I didn’t want to take it out of the purse. The bag is pretty clean aside from a few spots for being as old as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544466
> View attachment 4544467
> View attachment 4544468
> View attachment 4544469
> View attachment 4544470
> View attachment 4544471
> View attachment 4544472
> View attachment 4544473



Beautiful collection! Thank you for sharing!

I’ve been getting lucky lately at my local thrift/consignment shop. I saw this today and it will be perfect for my new to me work bag. It’s a “flatter” bag than all my others and I love the size! This is her after a deep and thorough cleaning and leather conditioning. It has the original strap, duck hang tag, no rips, smooth zipper, clean interior, and intact serial tag. This makes my 5th vintage Dooney bag.


----------



## Miss Understood




----------



## Miss Understood

I just got the smaller bag in front. I can’t find the model in any of the catalogs listed in the Facebook forums. The bigger bag shown with it is a Classic Satchel model R29, and this is much smaller. It’s identical in size to the Vintage Collection mini satchel model 710. I’m baffled. I wish I knew the model number and wonder if this size was a department store exclusive.


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4561480





Miss Understood said:


> I just got the smaller bag in front. I can’t find the model in any of the catalogs listed in the Facebook forums. The bigger bag shown with it is a Classic Satchel model R29, and this is much smaller. It’s identical in size to the Vintage Collection mini satchel model 710. I’m baffled. I wish I knew the model number and wonder if this size was a department store exclusive.



There's a similar one on Horsekeeping (a long-time, expert Dooney & Bourke seller):

https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/1266-R29-classic-sm-blbt.htm

She assigns it style #R29 and says it is smaller, and was possibly a department store exclusive.


----------



## Miss Understood

Catbird9 said:


> There's a similar one on Horsekeeping (a long-time, expert Dooney & Bourke seller):
> 
> https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/1266-R29-classic-sm-blbt.htm
> 
> She assigns it style #R29 and says it is smaller, and was possibly a department store exclusive.


 Paula usually knows her stuff but she’s way off on that one. The bag pictured is from the Vintage collection, not the classic collection, and it’s model 710 mini satchel. My mystery palomino bag is the same size but from the Classic collection. No “swoopy” leather detail around the duck seal.


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> Paula usually knows her stuff but she’s way off on that one. The bag pictured is from the Vintage collection, not the classic collection, and it’s model 710 mini satchel. My mystery palomino bag is the same size but from the Classic collection. No “swoopy” leather detail around the duck seal.


Yes, you're right. I should have caught that important difference. This might be a closer match:
https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/639-R110-ziptop-classic-blbt.htm


----------



## Miss Understood

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, you're right. I should have caught that important difference. This might be a closer match:
> https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/639-R110-ziptop-classic-blbt.htm


Catbird, you're a genius! Yesterday, I looked through her listings and didn't see this one. THIS IS IT! And I was close on guessing the model number. I had speculated that it should be R10 based on the fact that the Vintage Collection satchels match the classic collection satchel numbers only with a 7 inserted before the number. Thus, the classic R29 becomes Vintage Collection R729 and the R21 becomes Vintage Collection R721. I have the first bag you showed, the Vintage mini satchel R710, so working in reverse, it should equate to a Classic satchel R10, but an R10 is a Dover bag. Am I confusing you yet? Lol. So R110 makes perfect sense. It's the next closest logical choice of model number. I had someone with a 1994 catalog look for this, and it wasn't there, but Dooney usually issued multiple catalogs per year so it may have been in a different one. Paula notes 1994 on her listing info. Thanks a million!


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> Catbird, you're a genius! Yesterday, I looked through her listings and didn't see this one. THIS IS IT! And I was close on guessing the model number. I had speculated that it should be R10 based on the fact that the Vintage Collection satchels match the classic collection satchel numbers only with a 7 inserted before the number. Thus, the classic R29 becomes Vintage Collection R729 and the R21 becomes Vintage Collection R721. I have the first bag you showed, the Vintage mini satchel R710, so working in reverse, it should equate to a Classic satchel R10, but an R10 is a Dover bag. Am I confusing you yet? Lol. So R110 makes perfect sense. It's the next closest logical choice of model number. I had someone with a 1994 catalog look for this, and it wasn't there, but Dooney usually issued multiple catalogs per year so it may have been in a different one. Paula notes 1994 on her listing info. Thanks a million!


You're welcome. Your numbering explanation definitely makes sense. 

I love those little Classic satchels, and yours is that rare Palomino...a nice find!


----------



## Miss Understood

Catbird9 said:


> You're welcome. Your numbering explanation definitely makes sense.
> 
> I love those little Classic satchels, and yours is that rare Palomino...a nice find!


Thanks. I have her big sister, the R29 in wheat,  and bigger still, an R21 in solid red. Love my vintage Dooneys!


----------



## Beauty Marked

I wanted to share my newest addition. I'm not sure what this is called or what year it is from, but I had been hunting for this for months and finally scored it on eBay. This makes my 6th AWL Dooney in my collection.

I have a purse organizer in it to help keep its form.


----------



## trayc_w

So excited for my new black Kilty that arrived today! Scored on eBay for $9.99  It’s in really lovely shape. The inside is perfect. Missing the checkbook cover and change purse, but I still  it! And the little tassels are so cute...


----------



## Catbird9

trayc_w said:


> So excited for my new black Kilty that arrived today! Scored on eBay for $9.99  It’s in really lovely shape. The inside is perfect. Missing the checkbook cover and change purse, but I still  it! And the little tassels are so cute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576635
> View attachment 4576636
> View attachment 4576637


Nice find!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Another one. Me and my Essex in Paris this past month. Just a fun pic.


----------



## Catbird9

Beauty Marked said:


> Another one. Me and my Essex in Paris this past month. Just a fun pic.


Très chic!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beauty Marked said:


> Another one. Me and my Essex in Paris this past month. Just a fun pic.


Your handbag seems to be having lots of fun.  Hope you enjoyed the
trip too!


----------



## Beauty Marked

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your handbag seems to be having lots of fun.  Hope you enjoyed the
> trip too!



Yes indeed! A lovely trip and I had fun too!


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9...can I ask a favor?
I've stumbled across a large Carpet Bag (round DB fob, pre-tag) for sale and been searching online for photos of a comparable interior. The inside pocket on this bag is not the usual British tan leather and I'm curious to know if other materials were used during the early days. 
I'd appreciate your help with a photo...or PM me if you don't want to post here. 
Thanks bunches!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Catbird9...can I ask a favor?
> I've stumbled across a large Carpet Bag (round DB fob, pre-tag) for sale and been searching online for photos of a comparable interior. The inside pocket on this bag is not the usual British tan leather and I'm curious to know if other materials were used during the early days.
> I'd appreciate your help with a photo...or PM me if you don't want to post here.
> Thanks bunches!


Other interior pocket materials were used. Here's a pre-tag Carpet Bag:


----------



## JOODLZ

Just what I needed...thanks ever so much, Catbird9...
I'm going for a second look right now!


----------



## RadhaDB

So I have a new want that I didn't know existed- vintage DB sling bag! Saw a sold one on Mercari and fell in love. Anyone here have one? I'd love pics and opinions!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Hi all! Here’s my new to me latest addition to the vintage D&B family. A bucket bag with the feet at the bottom. Been looking for one like this for a while and she was in amazing condition. This bucket bag is solid. The leather is fantastic and it’s just made so well. I’m seriously in love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beauty Marked said:


> Hi all! Here’s my new to me latest addition to the vintage D&B family. A bucket bag with the feet at the bottom. Been looking for one like this for a while and she was in amazing condition. This bucket bag is solid. The leather is fantastic and it’s just made so well. I’m seriously in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842368
> View attachment 4842369


Enjoy your Dooney vintage treasure.  Dooney bucket/drawstring bags are always a great fashion accessory.


----------



## pmburk

My most recent find, a Carrier shoulder bag. Picked this up at a garage sale for $45.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

pmburk said:


> My most recent find, a Carrier shoulder bag. Picked this up at a garage sale for $45.
> 
> View attachment 5076548


Looks amazing.  Enjoy


----------



## stelz

I got a deal on this Teton.
The tag says "Made in USA" and the serial number on the back starts with A5, so 1995 and it still looks new. 
I did my homework and it's legit. Everything checks out. The color is actually more of a dark forest green (they call it "ivy"), the color you see here is from the flash. It looks like it's never been used. I think it was in a display window, you can see some slight fading around where the tassels were. 

I could get used to this, I want more.  But I do have a question: a lot of the vintage bags I'm seeing for sale look like they could use a good cleaning and conditioning, but the manufacturer warns against putting oil on the All Weather Leather. Does anyone know the process they use to make it water resistant? If I were to use a leather conditioner (nothing like Huberd's, that would change the color. But Bick's is too thin and light for some of the old bags I've been looking at. I'm thinking I'd use Duckfeet Leather Conditioner) would it degrade the leather in any way other than making it less water resistant?


----------



## whateve

stelz said:


> I got a deal on this Teton.
> The tag says "Made in USA" and the serial number on the back starts with A5, so 1995 and it still looks new.
> I did my homework and it's legit. Everything checks out. The color is actually more of a dark forest green (they call it "ivy"), the color you see here is from the flash. It looks like it's never been used. I think it was in a display window, you can see some slight fading around where the tassels were.
> 
> I could get used to this, I want more.  But I do have a question: a lot of the vintage bags I'm seeing for sale look like they could use a good cleaning and conditioning, but the manufacturer warns against putting oil on the All Weather Leather. Does anyone know the process they use to make it water resistant? If I were to use a leather conditioner (nothing like Huberd's, that would change the color. But Bick's is too thin and light for some of the old bags I've been looking at. I'm thinking I'd use Duckfeet Leather Conditioner) would it degrade the leather in any way other than making it less water resistant?


I'm not seeing the picture. I've used many conditioners on Dooney bags but mostly on the smooth leather parts. I've used Blackrock on the AWL. I don't think it degrades the leather. I think part of what makes it water resistant is the pebbling. You wouldn't want to have excess conditioner trapped in the pebbles. Being water resistant, it isn't going to absorb much conditioner. Whatever you put on will mostly sit on top. I like Blackrock because it makes it a bit shinier, probably more like what it looked like new.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

From what I understand,  original vintage Dooney pebbled All Weather Leather was made by
shrinking the leather.  The process closed the pores of the leather and made it very
water resistant.    At the time,  Dooney said that any treatments might relax the
pebbling,  and therefore change the texture of the leather,  and make it less water resistant
and create an uneven look.

Most current day pebbled leathers are made by embossing the leather,  not shrinking it.
That's one of the reasons why the original All Weather Leather was so much thicker and
heavier.   I don't know how Dooney makes current collections called AWL2.

Dooney does not recommend using any treatment or conditioning products on any
of it's handbags.  But lots of people use these products.   A manufacturer can't be sure
what products someone will use and can't predict how the products/chemicals will interact
with the leather, the dyes, or the chemicals used in the tanning process.    So,  the
company doesn't want to suggest something they can't control that might cause a problem.

Anytime you add another potion or lotion on top of a dyed or processed piece of leather you
run the risk of some interaction.   And with pre-owned handbags we can never be sure what
someone else did before we got the bag....so there could be multiple products interacting.
When we see photos of bags with faded or discolored areas we can never know if it was a
problem with the original dye or manufacturing process,  how the bag was stored,  products used after purchase, or some combination or interaction of any of these things.

Some ladies have been very successful in reconditioning older handbags.  I don't have experience
in that area.   But even with newer bags,  it always makes sense to test anything in an area that
won't show.  It's no guarantee,  but it's better than swiping a product across the front of a bag
only to discover by the next morning the color is changed.

Even something that sounds as innocent as dunking a bag to clean it can be a disaster
if the bag has internal materials that are affected by water.... like stiffening material (like cardboard
or foam, for example) used in the base of the bag or to give the design structure.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

I found my dream bag from when I was a teenager today at a Goodwill for $1.99.  It's the now vintage D&B Charm #1 bag! I don't know where I'll wear this now after I clean it up a bit, but it was a really fun nostalgia find.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

poshyetthrifty said:


> I found my dream bag from when I was a teenager today at a Goodwill for $1.99.  It's the now vintage D&B Charm #1 bag! I don't know where I'll wear this now after I clean it up a bit, but it was a really fun nostalgia find.
> View attachment 5090389


Congratulations.   You get your dream bag and it's 'almost' a gift.
She looks like she is in pretty good shape.  Enjoy rocking this oldie but
goodie.....   I see jeans and a T shirt as a perfect background to show off
your new treasure.


----------



## Scubaru

I recently acquired this bag, and after scouring this vintage thread, have determined that it is an early 80’s bridle leather tack bag(?). Any ideas on the “official” color? Pics are taken in full sun and the bag is a dark forest green that looks navy in the shade.


----------



## Moor

Can anyone help me to identify this vintage Dooney & Bourke ?
I am new in, I don’t know how to start a new post.thanks.


----------



## whateve

Moor said:


> Can anyone help me to identify this vintage Dooney & Bourke ?
> I am new in, I don’t know how to start a new post.thanks.


Post pictures in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/
Include pictures of any tags.


----------



## Moor

whateve said:


> Post pictures in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/
> Include pictures of any tags.


Thank you so much.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> Post pictures in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/
> Include pictures of any tags.


@whateve, I am glad to see you here.  I am thinking of buying an older DB bag and working on cleaning it up.  Is there a sticky/post anywhere for the basic steps for DB, or any tips you would recommend based on the usual steps for vintage Coach?  My firs goal is to read about pebbled leather and what makes it unique.

I was given a navy blue DB in high school from family friends, I think as a graduation present.  I wish I still had that bag!


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> @whateve, I am glad to see you here.  I am thinking of buying an older DB bag and working on cleaning it up.  Is there a sticky/post anywhere for the basic steps for DB, or any tips you would recommend based on the usual steps for vintage Coach?  My firs goal is to read about pebbled leather and what makes it unique.
> 
> I was given a navy blue DB in high school from family friends, I think as a graduation present.  I wish I still had that bag!


There is a DB rehab thread but it isn't very active. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dooney-rehab-thread.811268/
Many people in the Coach rehab thread have done DB so you could ask there. DB says you aren't supposed to dunk AWL as it destroys the waterproofing but many people have dunked anyway and it looks fine afterwards. I've used Blackrocks on them. I've used paint/conditioner to restore color. In my experience, the smooth leather on AWL bags shows more wear and doesn't recover as well as Coach leather. I haven't found anything that will remove ink from DB suede interiors.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I found this vintage Dooney and Bouke. I'm pretty sure this is color transfer. Any advice on how to minimize its appearance or remove it entirely? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I found this vintage Dooney and Bouke. I'm pretty sure this is color transfer. Any advice on how to minimize its appearance or remove it entirely? Thank you.


Paint! First try cleaning it with leather conditioner. Stains can sometimes be bleached out with benzoyl peroxide cream, like they make for zits, but the spots will likely turn white. That might make it easier to cover up with paint though.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Night a new summer bag.  A vintage awl that sits just perfect crossbody. Picked her up for $25! She had a bit of that old smell so I am working on sorting her out.  I can't believe she is in such great condition.  Even the gold dooney tag looks great.


----------



## pmburk

Carrying my All Weather Leather Large Equestrian today, black with British tan trim.


----------

